#ubuntu-release 2011-02-07
<mdeslaur> when is 10.04.2 supposed to release?
<charlie-tca> 2011-02-17 according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
#ubuntu-release 2011-02-08
<nigelb> skaet: hi, got a minute? :)
<skaet> nigelb, on the phone, in 30?
<nigelb> skaet: yup, sure
<micahg> skaet: ping
<skaet> hi micahg
<micahg> hi skaet, it seems that Firefox will be delayed until 2011-02-14, can we still get into 10.04.2?
<micahg> same with Thunderbird (Xubuntu)
<skaet> micahg,  I think it will need to go out as an update/10.04.3 at that point I'm afraid.   We'll be cutting final images for testing on the 11th.
<micahg> skaet: we'll have the actual builds before then, they just won't be published in the archive, but the Mozilla Security PPA, is it possible to pull the packages from there for the images?
<jdstrand> I could put them in -proposed if that would help
<cjwatson> I can't pull from a PPA for CD images
<cjwatson> or rather in principle I suppose I could but it would be a pile of untested code I'd rather not deploy at short notice
<jdstrand> heh
<micahg> would -proposed work?
<ogra_> livecd-rootfs has such code though
<ogra_> but i doubt it was ever widely used
<ogra_> (StevenK implemented that)
<cjwatson> that's interesting but insufficient
<ogra_> (PPA based builds i meant)
<cjwatson> I would really prefer not to pull from -proposed; it's possible if absolutely no other packages on the images have versions in -proposed
<cjwatson> but I'm afraid that's already not true
<cjwatson> so sorry, that isn't going to be workable either
<cjwatson> (see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html, there's a new kernel)
<jdstrand> once again, thanks mozilla...
<micahg> ok, thanks cjwatson, skaet
<persia> cjwatson, for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-qa-n-testing-different-architectures you said that "Identify full list of subarchitectures from installer" is DONE.  Looking at ubuntu-devel@ and the history of debian-cd, ubuntu-cdimage, and debian-installer didn't show me where.  Could you provide a pointer?
<cjwatson> I thought I sent mail for that
<cjwatson> Subject: Installer subarchitecture list
<cjwatson> Message-ID: <20101213151413.GJ21862@riva.ucam.org>
<cjwatson> Date: Mon, 13 Dec 2010 15:14:14 +0000
<cjwatson> To list includes you.  Do you need it rebounced?
<persia> Found it.  The me in the To list is an identity at which I rarely check mail.  Sorry for the confusion.
<cjwatson> it was tab-completed from ldap
<persia> Indeed.  Not entirely your issue.
<persia> Rather, not your fault in any way: just surprising to me, and another thing to add to my list of things to fix.
#ubuntu-release 2011-02-09
<ev> :q
<ev> whoops
<ev> anyone know what's going on with the livefs builders?
<ogra> running fine for arm at least
<ev> oh, I think I'm reading the logs incorrectly.
<ev> ignore me
<Riddell> someone leave a bunch of syncs on cocoplum an hour ago?
<Riddell> (I just added one more)
<cjwatson> me, flushing now
#ubuntu-release 2011-02-10
<micahg> skaet: ping re Firefox updates next week
<skaet> micahg: yup?
<micahg> skaet: can we publish to -updates and -security when ready (hopefully 2011-02-14) or do we need to wait until 10.04.2 is released?
<jdstrand> we can also just publish to -security
<jdstrand> (I can adjust crontab for the copies)
<jdstrand> I would really prefer not to wait to publish to at least -security (it is extremely rare that we do so)
<jdstrand> and I would hate to set the precedent going forward if it can be avoided
<skaet> micahg: please wait until 10.04.2 is released to publish to -updates, in case any last minute dive/catches show up from the testing.   May be able to do earlier, but we'll need to see how it goes.
<micahg> skaet: but -security would be ok?
<skaet> micahg:  would like cjwatson or pitti to comment, but would think so.
 * skaet still learning about interaction of -security with -updates, etc. 
 * micahg doesn't know how images are generated, so isn't sure what's safe
<jdstrand> skaet: the security team published to -security. there is a cronjob that automatically copies things from -security to -updates
<jdstrand> skaet: that happens at :50
<skaet> jdstrand: urk,  yeah, definitely want to hear from pitti then.   Possibly we should disable it for next week?
<jdstrand> as an AA, I can disable that for the few days between firefox is released and the CDs are ready
<jdstrand> I can't speak to how point releases deal with the various pockets
<skaet> jdstrand,  sounds like that's the approach we'll take then, unless pitti or cjwatson advise otherwise, when they get the chance to read the backscroll ;)
<jdstrand> there will most likely be an openssl update any day now
<jdstrand> skaet: the one caveat with this approach is that security.ubuntu.com, aiui, is not mirrored and therefore there are bandwidth costs associated with not copying to -updates
<jdstrand> so feedback from the others is welcome
 * skaet agrees
 * skaet agrees re: getting feedback from others ;)
<jdstrand> actually, the copy happens at :58, not :50
<skaet> images for QA and the iso tracker for 10.04.2 are due to be built tomorrow, so, we probably need to look at disabling cron job after the image set is in place, until we know they're basically sound.
<cjwatson> there's no problem with publishing to -security, I just wouldn't want to guarantee that it will end up in images if you do that
<cjwatson> cron job> certainly, seems SOP :)
<cjwatson> skaet: so, -security => -updates
<cjwatson> skaet: that actually saves Canonical quite a bit of bandwidth money
<cjwatson> so it's an interesting question
<cjwatson> I guess one factor is: does certification actually do anything special with Firefox?
<cjwatson> oh, jdstrand mentioned bandwidth money too
<cjwatson> if cert doesn't do much with Firefox, then we aren't actually (potentially) skipping any QA by letting it into -updates and risking building with it
<cjwatson> if they do, then it's a harder question
<cjwatson> bandwidth> I think I did the sums at the time and concluded that when I implemented that cron job I'd paid my salary for the year, though I may have been off by a factor of two or so ;-)
<jdstrand> heh
<jdstrand> there is actually a pending openssl update. I'm trying to ascertain the severity now
<skaet> good data,  would like to understand a bit more.
<skaet> cjwatson, who's best to ask understand economics of -updates/mirroring?
<jdstrand> skaet: when is the point release supposed to go out?
<cjwatson> elmo
<skaet> jdstrand, next thursday (7 days from now)
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> so, the openssl update is in some extensions that aren't used a lot
<jdstrand> so I get to decide if the bandwidth costs of having only in -security outweigh when to release
<jdstrand> regardless, we won't push openssl to -updates
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I'm going to take copy-report offline for now, and tell the team to ping me directly
<cjwatson> righto
<cjwatson> note that the CD images are currently configured to build from -security (mostly as a hangover from the days when -security wasn't auto-copied to -updates)
<cjwatson> I'll leave that alone for now, but it's easy to disable if we need to
<cjwatson> just a heads-up that it's there
<cjwatson> I mean, they currently build from -security + -updates
<jdstrand> copy-report disabled with comment
<cjwatson> thanks
<jdstrand> ah, sbeattie made a keen observation-- I can still pocket copy non-lucid to -updates
 * micahg isn't sure where we stand with the Firefox updates
<jdstrand> so I'll do that manually for the next week (except where copying to lucid doesn't affect anything)
<jdstrand> micahg: we (the security team) are proceeding like normal.
<jdstrand> micahg: there is a question on whether or not we can/should pocket copy it to -updates
<jdstrand> micahg: and it seems like skaet may be looking into that
<micahg> jdstrand: ok, cool, even though it might make it onto the images if they're respun since the images are produced from -security + -updates?
<cjwatson> I've still got copy-report set to mail me about needed syncs in my own crontab
<cjwatson> so I should spot non-lucid changes that need to be made
<jdstrand> cjwatson: cool. I've also asked the team to ping me directly
<cjwatson> micahg: if we need to respin, we can decide whether we want to take -security or not, and disable -security in our image builds
<micahg> cjwatson: ah, ok, cool
<cjwatson> we will need to remember to take that decision if a respin is needed
<micahg> ok, thanks cjwatson, skaet, jdstrand
<ScottK> skaet: Looking at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-qa-n-testing-different-architectures - How can you be doing "Release manifest changes:INPROGRESS" when there is still "coordinate identification of set of products of interest:TODO" left?  Are the draft manifest changes available anywhere?
<skaet> ScottK, coordinate identification of set of products of interest, should be INPROGRESS as well.
<ScottK> persia: ^^^
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I'm interested to know who's the Kubuntu POC for this coordination then.
<skaet> ScottK,  will be coordinating with Riddell for Desktop and Rodrigo Belem for mobile.  Are these not the right contacts?
<ScottK> skaet: They are.  I'll talk to them and make sure you've got the right inputs.  Thanks.
<persia> ScottK, Thanks for the reminder.  INPROGRESS was indeed the correct status.
#ubuntu-release 2011-02-11
<cjwatson> hopefully-final 10.04.2 images building now
<cjwatson> whoops, Ubuntu alternate failed due to my own stupidity; I'll have to go back and rebuild that later
<pitti> skaet: hm, what do we do with bugs like bug 668615? they keep reappearing in the "desktop team" agenda, but those are universe packages
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 668615 in libtorrent-rasterbar (Ubuntu Natty) (and 4 other projects) "Downloads slow, stop, get stuck on "starting up" (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668615
<pitti> skaet: the bug priority is still correct, as it is an important bug in that package; but it should be handled through normal sponsoring, it's not a thing that any canonical team particularly takes care of
<Riddell> seb128:
<Riddell> no, sorry
<Riddell> skaet: how does freeze work for beta 2?  we have a freeze a week before beta 1 but final freeze is on the same day as beta 2? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NattyReleaseSchedule
<ScottK> pitti: I think that's a problem with the idea that a bug must be assigned to be targetted at a milestone.  You'll get people external to the team assigning stuff and it'll often be wrong.
<pitti> ScottK: this one isn't even assigned; I subscribed the sponsors, so it'll get dealt with
<ScottK> Right, but wasn't it?
<pitti> ah, right, I unassigned it
<skaet> pitti, ScottK,   I wasn't sure how to handle 668615 - it looked like it had stalled out with a proposed fix and nothing was happening.    In future, I'll leave them unassigned, but move it to track under MOTU section on the agenda.  That work better?
<skaet> Riddell,  good catch.
<ScottK> skaet: I think the notion of assignments is more generally problematic.  I don't think it's fair for random devs outside a team to be assigning bugs to a team.
<pitti> skaet: as I said I subscribed sponsors; I think that's the right place to queue that
<skaet> ScottK,  certainly agree with you that the way assignment is handled is definitely problematic though.   I think that bdmurray's proposal on ubuntu-devel earlier this week is a step in the right direction.   (ie. when bug is nominated for a release, it should not be accepted without an assignment to a person or team)
<seb128> skaet, well having non assigned bugs is useful
<skaet> seb128, yeah, thats what makes it problematic
<seb128> skaet, if you assign everything you need to find someone to assign to and it also leads to have no list of "if you want to help for the release try to fix one of those bugs nobody is actively working on"
<ScottK> skaet: That limits the ability to accept bugs to people who can assign bugs to the relevant team.
<ScottK> seb128: I agree.
<seb128> skaet, often finding someone to assign to bug to leads to assign to busy people who might not have time to fix the issue and block others to help as well since they think the bug is being handled where it's not
<seb128> it would be better to be honest about assignment and use those only when the assignee will be able to work on the issue
<ScottK> +1
<skaet> seb128, ScottK, in general I'm fine with that, but for high and critical bugs someone should be identified to make a decision about them.
<ScottK> For unrelated reasons I re-read The Cathedral and the Bazaar yesterday and there's good point in there about resources not being finite in open source projects and wanting to invite more participation.
<cjwatson> spuriously assigning to teams isn't quite so bad as spuriously assigning to people, but it generates a lot of mail and it has the problem that if a team is responsible for something then nobody feels individually responsible
<ScottK> skaet: I think that having them milestoned and targetted should be sufficient for the purpose of making a decision.
<cjwatson> maybe I mean "non-consensually" rather than "spuriously"
<ScottK> Probably, but it's a good point.
<skaet> ScottK, cjwatson,  so should we create some sort of team place holder for "grab this one if you can help?"  When its blank, and nothing happens on it for over a week, and high/critical - there doesn't seem to be a good answer.
<ScottK> skaet: I think that's precisely what unassigned means.
<cjwatson> I'm not sure there's necessarily a good answer solely within the bug tracking system - metadata changes don't magic human effort into existence
<skaet> ScottK, unassigned also means that no one is looking at it, hence the ambiguity.
<ScottK> If nothing happens in $TIME then the release team should start to look into resources/prioritization.
<ScottK> skaet: To me unassigned means no one is actively working on fixing it and it's free to take.  I'm not sure what the ambiguity is?
<pitti> also, in this case, it's on the sponsoring list now as it has a patch, so it's actually in the right state now IMHO
<skaet> ScottK, ambiguity is from release management side - ie, is it going to get fixed?   When the developer proposed the fix, why didn't he claim it?  If its high, milestoned, and release targetted,  it is conceptually a blocker to the release, so needs a plan.
<skaet> pitti,  yup, I agree its in the right state now.   Sponsoring queue was what was needed.
<ScottK> skaet: Not all developers can fix all bugs.  There are pleanty of times I see things that I know should be fixed for the release, but I'm not going to actually fix it myself.
<ScottK> I think we want milestoned/nominated bugs to be what people really think needs fixing.  It shouldn't be limited to what we know we can do.
<cjwatson> A lot of nominations are from QA, not from developers
<cjwatson> at least that's what I see
<skaet> ScottK,  Agree not all developers can fix all bugs, wasn't suggesting that.
<cjwatson> so that answered the "why didn't they claim it" rather simply :-)
<ScottK> cjwatson: Yes.
<skaet> cjwatson, ScottK,  developer I was refering to was the one that proposed the fix,  topdownjimmy
<ScottK> skaet: In some cases that's appropriate, but I'm speaking more generally.
<skaet> ScottK,  fair 'nuf
 * skaet heading over to #ubuntu-meeting for weekly release meeting
<jibel> skaet, Hi, are the 10.04.2 images available on cdimages the final ISOs and ready for testing, or will there be respin on Monday ?
<skaet> jibel,  looking into it.
<skaet> jibel,  didn't see a definitive post from cjwatson on the subject (his last comment in the scrollback was on having to rebuild the alternates for 10.04.2), but in looking in the image list, it looks like they've picked up the language packs we were waiting for, so I think they're good to start testing with.
<jibel> skaet, I'll send the invite to sync over the week end and the go for testing on Monday then.
<skaet> jibel,  only piece I'm not seeing is the dvd for i386
<skaet> but starting testing on Monday makes sense, after cjwatson's had a chance to comment.
<cjwatson> jibel,skaet: sorry, knew there was something else I meant to do today.  please go ahead with testing, they should be final
<cjwatson> surprised dvds aren't there, I'll check logs in an hour or so
<cjwatson> but please send the go for testing in advance of that
<skaet> cjwatson, thanks.  do you know if the server images have been spun?
#ubuntu-release 2011-02-12
<charlie-tca> Are you going to kick the xubuntu 10.04.02 images out this weekend?
<cjwatson> skaet: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lucid/dvd/current/ looks like DVDs to me
<skaet> cjwatson, no i386...
<cjwatson> skaet: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/lucid/daily/current/ - apologies for the somewhat confusing URLs, they make sense in a twisted way
<cjwatson> huh
<cjwatson> fair point
<cjwatson> sorry, you did say that
<cjwatson> genisoimage: Error: CD1/pool/main/l/linux-backports-modules-2.6.32/linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.34-2.6.32-28-generic_2.6.32-28.27_i386.deb and CD1/pool/main/l/linux-backports-modules-2.6.32/linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.34-2.6.32-28-generic-pae_2.6.32-28.27_i386.deb have the same Joliet name
<cjwatson> Joliet tree sort failed. The -joliet-long switch may help you.
<cjwatson> NOTE: multiple source directories have been specified and merged into the root
<cjwatson> of the filesystem. Check your program arguments. genisoimage is not tar.
<cjwatson> make: *** [bin-images] Error 1
<cjwatson> dear kernel team, your package names are TOO LONG
<cjwatson>        -joliet-long
<cjwatson>               Allow Joliet filenames to be up to 103 Unicode characters, instead of 64.  This breaks the Joliet specification, but appears to work. Use with caution.
<skaet> *wince*
<cjwatson> 'linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.34-2.6.32-28-generic' is precisely 64 characters
 * cjwatson tries to divine what the likely breakage might be
<cjwatson> we don't *actually* rely on Joliet much, I hope
<cjwatson> Joliet is mostly for readability on Windows
<cjwatson> we actually rely on Rock Ridge on the Unix side
<cjwatson> so I think I'm going to switch on -joliet-long just for lucid, unless anyone objects
<cjwatson> apw: ^- for future reference, please to be coming up with shorter package names. :-)
<skaet> bjf[afk], ^^
<skaet> cjwatson, will we need to rebuild the existing images?  (ie. should I mark them as rebuilding)
 * skaet has posted server images
<cjwatson> no existing images need to be rebuilt
<cjwatson> if they built successfully, they're good from this point of view
<cjwatson> charlieS: Xubuntu lucid images building now
<skaet> cjwatson,  thanks.  am breaking for dinner now.  will check back later.
<cjwatson> fix deployed; lucid DVD i386 should rebuild after the Xubuntu bits
<apw> cjwatson, as those are 'one off' names ie linked to the abi number i guess we can change them without issue
<apw> will start some discussion on kteam as to appropriate alternatives
<persia> apw, If you trim the first bit: e.g. linux-bp-modules-... or linux-new-modules-... you'd be safe, and get to keep the fun version tracking bits.
<apw> persia, yep, didn't know we had a limit to worry about
<cjwatson> persia,apw: though I think 'linux-backports-modules' may be in code somewhere.  the later bit would be safer to shorten, if possible
<cjwatson> apw: nor did I :)
<persia> pity.  That part seems the easier to shorten.
<cjwatson> drop "compat-" maybe?
<cjwatson> or shorten t
<cjwatson> it
<cjwatson> or wireless -> wl or wifi
<cjwatson> the names are right on the boundary so even a single character shorter would remove the ambiguity
#ubuntu-release 2012-02-07
<tumbleweed> pitti: pah, you deleted my pypy. /me re-syncs it
<pitti> tumbleweed: hm, sorry; process-removals bug
<pitti> tumbleweed: thanks
<tumbleweed> yeah, I accidentally uploaded it to unstable, and had to remote it again (built it in the wrong sbuild, which put unstable in the .changes)
<cjwatson> pitti: process-removals output is meant to be hand-verified :-)
<pitti> well, I did verify that it doesn't have reverse deps
<pitti> and it looked plausible enough
<tumbleweed> whoever accepted pypy: thanks, it should probably be demoted back to universe :)
<tumbleweed> oh, no that's just lp web pages lying to me. Published in universe
<pitti> tumbleweed: right, I was fairly sure I put it there
<tumbleweed> yeah, I think lp is displaying the debian publication details or something
<pitti> I'll binNEW it once it's built
<tumbleweed> that'll take a little while...
<pitti> amd64 is done
<pitti> arm* FTBFS
<pitti> so mostly waiting on i386y
<tumbleweed> yeah, to be expected
<tumbleweed> ah, i386 is almost done. ppc may take another hour or three
<skaet> ev, have umenu and wubi been updated for 10.04.4?
<skaet> Daviey, pitti - am starting to work through the checklists for 10.04.4 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseTaskSignup) and there are a few things that need to be cross checked, so we can get ready for spinning the 10.04.4 candidates this week.
<Daviey> skaet: I'm switching off -proposed this Wednesday evening
<Daviey> Thursday will have -updates only builds.
<skaet> Daviey, ok.     Have all the steps in release minus 1 month been done?
<Daviey> skaet: multi-tasking right now, will confirm after
<skaet> Daviey,  ok.  thanks.
<bjf> pitti, can i get an AA to copy linux-mvl-dove 2.6.32-422.41 to -proposed?
<bjf> skaet: ^
<ev> skaet: yes, but they haven't been built and put in the right place
<ev> sorting that now
<skaet> thanks ev
<skaet> :)
<skaet> bjf,  ack.
<pitti> hm, lucid-proposed is frozen
<pitti> that's why I didn't copy the lucid ones so far
<pitti> (and said so in the tracking bug)
<micahg> pitti: can we get stuff in -proposed that won't migrate until after the 10.04.4 release?
<ev> skaet: new 10.04.4 wubi is up
<skaet> Thanks ev.  :D
<ev> sure thing!
<skaet> Daviey, ^ fyi.
<micahg> skaet: would you mind stuff in lucid-proposed if it wouldn't migrate to -updates until after the 10.04.4 release (all self-contained, it's thunderbird)
<micahg> err, thunderbird and its rdepends
<skaet> micahg,   prefer to wait until we're clear about the images.  Not sure we can handle the bit pushing/special casing with enough granularity.   Daviey's planning on switching from -proposed to -updates on Wednesday evening.   possibly after that, but we'll have to see how things look.
<Daviey> ev: thanks
<Daviey> micahg: is there any benefit to get it in before Thursday?
<micahg> Daviey: nope, we'll postpone the migration until Thunderbird 11
<Daviey> we'll build from -updates only on Thursday onwards, and seems wise to keep the freeze until then.. However, pitti may say otherwise
<micahg> Daviey: I have a security update I'm pushing out tonight though, but that shouldn't break anything
<skaet> Daviey, re: freeze - may keep it up until later - depending on how the smoke test images look.
<Daviey> skaet: I checked with the QA team yesterday, and they believed that Wednesday, they'd be happy for the switch to flip.
<Daviey> skaet: It'll help flush out what else needs to be done?
<skaet> Daviey,  yes,  but the checklist items should be done before we cut those images.
<Daviey> right
#ubuntu-release 2012-02-08
<pitti> micahg: as Daviey said, as soon as we switch to building from -updates, we can unfreeze -proposed
<micahg> pitti: anything happening around 06:00 UTC or do I have a couple hours leeway or does it not matter, I was hoping to have my 2 security updates in by 06:00 UTC, but I might be slightly delayed and wanted to know if that might impact anything
<pitti> micahg: today nothing special happens
<pitti> so a couple of hours back and forth don't matter at all
<micahg> ok, thanks, I"ll get everything in before I go to sleep
<pitti> micahg: if that's going to land in -updates/-security, it migth actually be good to get it into 10.04.4
<pitti> I mean "land soon"
<micahg> yes, it's going in the next few hours
<micahg> pitti: what I was asking about before was the Thunderbird rapid release migration which wouldn't hit -security until March
<micahg> and I'm not as concerned with that being on the media
<micahg> the migration is far simpler I think
<pitti> oh, right; it's only on  xubuntu-desktop
<pitti> which we don't release updated images for
<pitti> so, go ahead
<micahg> pitti: oh, we did some point images for Xubuntu before
<sbeattie> pitti: I have a couple of updates coming to -security soon as well; is there some coordination the security team should be doing here?
<pitti> sbeattie: not this week yet; the images will just pick up whatever is in -security
<sbeattie> pitti: okay, cool. Please let us know when we need to be more mindful of pushing stuff to lucid-security.
<pitti> sbeattie: as long as it doesn't have regressions, it should be ok at pretty much any time
<pitti> sbeattie: but from February 12 on, 10.04.4 candidates will be more serious, so some care around that time would indeed be appreciatd
<micahg> pitti: can you please copy from ubuntu-mozilla-security PPA xulrunner-1.9.2 1.9.2.26+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 to ubuntu/primary lucid (Security)
 * micahg is going to sleep, so, sometime in the next 4 hours or so would be fine
<pitti> micahg: copied
<micahg> pitti: ooh, thanks
<Laney> is doko away?
<pitti> Laney: not on the holiday calendar, at least
<Laney> hmm
<stgraber> Laney: I believe he's at some Linaro event
<Laney> just wanted to check on the test rebuild since we may be considering *ahem* a ghc upload
<stgraber> you really like mass rebuilds don't you?
<Laney> no, actually i wish launchpad could do them
<skaet> Laney,  doko's at Linaro connect  (california time zone) - he's been joining IRC periodically.   Email's probaby the best bet.
<Laney> it's OK, not that urgent
<Laney> but cheers for the info
<pitti> skaet: oh, you moved the 10.04.4 meeting to tomorrow?
<pitti> skaet: I'm not online tomorrow afternoon, I'm afraid :(
<pitti> skaet: could we do it 30 or 60 mins earlier tomorrow?
<skaet> pitti,  let me check Daviey's calendar,  and see if that works for him.   I can probably swap out the one I have.
<pitti> skaet: thanks, that sounds better (just got the new SMS)
<skaet> pitti,  60 min before looks ok.   have moved it - will see if it holds.
<skaet> :)
<Daviey> skaet: tomorrow, right?
<skaet> Daviey,  yup.
<Daviey> that slot looks great!
<Daviey> thanks
<pitti> ok, lucid debian-installer copied to -updates (that's a somewhat involved proceure)
<pitti> Daviey: do you think we can postpone the building from -updates a bit?
<pitti> Daviey: apt needs another day or two to mature, and nobody verified kickseed and partman-iscsi yet
<pitti> and debian-installer-utils
<pitti> and those are hard to verify if they aren't on the images
<pitti> I pinged the bugs again
<skaet> thanks pitti.   I'll ping around and see if I can find someone to help today too.
<Daviey> pitti: right
<Daviey> pitti: 24 hours, or do we need more - jibel ?
<Daviey> jibel has bee driving 12.04 SRU validation for this.
<pitti> two bugs to go, AFAICS
<pitti> three
<pitti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+bugs?field.milestone%3Alist=30510
<pitti> fglrx-installer isn't on the images and thus can be tested later
<jibel> Daviey, I verified d-i-utils, I'll update the bug report with screenshots as I am not sure to interpret the result correctly.
<jibel> for the 2 other bugs there's no kickstart config file nor preseed. without a reply from the OR it will be difficult to verify.
<pitti> jibel: can we test them with some well-known defaults, to at least do some regression testing?
<pitti> jibel: well, I figure the jenkins autotester uses preseeding?
<jibel> pitti, we know that preseeding works from lucid automated test but none covers iscsi preseeding which is what was fixed.
<pitti> *nod*
#ubuntu-release 2012-02-09
<tumbleweed> meh @bug 869986. Should we remove & blacklist in precise?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 869986 in gforge (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Fusionforge fails-to-install cleanup (affects: 29) (dups: 30) (heat: 83)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869986
<Daviey> cjwatson: are you around?
<cjwatson> Daviey: interview
<Daviey> bug 708548 and bug 810068 seem to causing jibel woe for SRU validation, for Lucid.. Can we discuss it when you are free?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708548 in kickseed (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "kickstart not removing logical volume data (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708548
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810068 in partman-iscsi (Ubuntu Natty) (and 7 other projects) "kickstart iscsi option broken (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810068
<jamespage> jibel, Daviey: I'll give it another hour and see how far I get
<Laney> tumbleweed: Why blacklist? He says 5.1 is OK
<Laney> I am concerned that it was left to be apparently this bad for so long though
<tumbleweed> Laney: going from: The Fusionforge for Debian packaging team has decided we cannot invest the time and effort to provide packages for inclusion into Ubuntu, sorry. It was felt that the packages uploaded to Debian proper are “good enough” and official, and Ubuntu should be able to take them and “backport” to their releases when there are Ubuntu-specific problems
<tumbleweed> but I suppose that's more about the past than the present
<Laney> looks that way
<Laney> don't know what to suggest other than SRUing the new version
<tumbleweed> it's certainly worth asking him if he wants them removed, I know they are a big enough pain to maintain in Debian
<tumbleweed> yeah, that's the only option. And if they are as broken as he says, it's the best option
<tumbleweed> s/the best/not a totally terrible/
<Laney> pitti: ^^^
<pitti> right, then SRUing might be appropriate
<Laney> ha
<pitti> we can't remove them from stables
<pitti> Laney: snap :)
<tumbleweed> yeah, ScottK did try to say that a few times
<Laney> if so many people are affected then somebody should step up to verify the SRUs, surely …
<Laney> 663933 is bad; we shouldn't be letting straight-up uninstallable packages slip through
<tumbleweed> I looked at 3 random duplicates, and they were all installation problesm (in other languages)
<Laney> do we have any report of static installation failures in a clean environment?
<cjwatson> Daviey: I can probably manage to either provide information or just test the dratted things myself :-)
<Laney> static → induced by package relationships only
<cjwatson> debcheck?
<cjwatson> http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/debcheck/
<Laney> ah yes, I never remember about that
<cjwatson> fusionforge does indeed show up in Depends / EVERY there
<Daviey> cjwatson: heh.. jibel Can you provide more info?
<Daviey> It's the last things blocking build from -updates only.
<Laney> alright, cool, I'll see if I can get any interest in doing some kind of drive on those
<Laney> tumbleweed: in the meantime, do you want to see if he thinks SRUing 5.1 is appropriate?
<tumbleweed> sure, I'll reply
<Laney> bonus
<pitti> ok, fixed icedtea, now it's just a matter of waiting for eglibc and mesa and giving back empathy and gnome-games, then precise_probs.html should be empty again
<Daviey> jibel: Are you here?
<jibel> Daviey, I am
<jamespage> Daviey, jibel: more success - think I can verify both of them - almost there with the iscsi one!
<Daviey> ah, great - thanks jamespage .
<pitti> skaet, Daviey:  mumble meeting now?
<pitti> skaet, Daviey: I'm hanging out alone in the desktop room ATM, but happy to change somepalce else
<jamespage> jibel, Daviey: bug 810068 is ok-ish - I hit a subsequent problem that generated another prompt
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810068 in partman-iscsi (Ubuntu Natty) (and 7 other projects) "kickstart iscsi option broken (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810068
<skaet> Daviey - please join pitti and myself in desktop room.
<pitti> jamespage: so overall this does seem to be an improvement, AFAICS?
<jamespage> pitti: hrm - well its step forwards yes
<jamespage> I'm still looking at bug 708548
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708548 in kickseed (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "kickstart not removing logical volume data (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708548
<cjwatson> jamespage: your comments look bug-worthy in themselves but separate from the bug at hand, indeed
<jamespage> cjwatson: agreed; I'll raise another bug - I think its a problem in partman-iscsi
<cjwatson> can't see how they'd be related to the fix
 * jamespage has been source diving
<cjwatson> yes, well, the lack of support for --target is in kickseed
<cjwatson> but as commented in its source, it doesn't seem to do anything in anaconda either
<cjwatson> or at least the version of anaconda I looked at; it may have moved on
<jamespage> cjwatson: I noticed :-)
<pitti> Daviey, skaet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+bugs?field.milestone%3Alist=30510
<jamespage> cjwatson: I'll retry the iscsi test using a straight preseed to confirm - but probably not today!
<cjwatson> your comment makes sense, I can see how that would arise
<cjwatson> right now partman-iscsi doesn't try to authenticate before asking whether it needs a username, IYSWIM
<cjwatson> arguably it should
<cjwatson> 'preseed partman-iscsi/login/incoming_username string' in a kickstart file would work around that
<pitti> jamespage: ah, you'll be able to regression test the kickseed LVM bit? (#708548)
<Daviey> bug 708548
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708548 in kickseed (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "kickstart not removing logical volume data (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708548
<pitti> that'd be great, it's the one remaining installer-ish bug
<pitti> which keeps us from moving stuff to -updates, and building CDs out of -updates
<jamespage> just installing and LVM based lucid now to try it with
<Daviey> jibel: Have you tested that one? ^^
<Daviey> skaet / pitti: "Turn off cron jobs that will auto update into -updates until final images are tested."
<jibel> Daviey, nope, bug 708548 and bug 810068  are the 2 I couldn't test and why I called jamespage to the rescue since the reporter doesn't seem interested in testing the fix.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708548 in kickseed (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "kickstart not removing logical volume data (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708548
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810068 in partman-iscsi (Ubuntu Natty) (and 7 other projects) "kickstart iscsi option broken (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810068
<Daviey> stgraber: Are you around?
<stgraber> Daviey: yes
<Daviey> stgraber: great, do you fancy adding 10.04 to the release tracker?
<Daviey> stgraber: Or giving me the foo to do it?
<stgraber> Daviey: you seem to be in ~ubuntu-release so you already have the right to do it ;)
<Daviey> stgraber: duh, sorry - i didn't see that option.
<stgraber> Daviey: doing it now anyway.
<Daviey> stgraber: appreciated!
<stgraber> Daviey: you should have an administration link in the menu that lets you manage that kind of things, otherwise I have an SSO bug to fix ;)
<stgraber> Daviey: added
<Daviey> stgraber: ahh.. under there!
<pitti> skaet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IncidentReports
<jamespage> Daviey, jibel: OK so I've tested bug 708548 as well
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708548 in kickseed (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "kickstart not removing logical volume data (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708548
<Daviey> jamespage: and happy?
<jamespage> see comment for details but the logical volumes are only cleared automatically IF a kickstart using logvol commands is being used
<jamespage> Daviey: again its better but does not cover all cases
<Daviey> jamespage: It's too late to fix it further i think.  The question is really:
<Daviey>  - Does it regress?
<Daviey>  - is it a somewhat improvement?
<jamespage> Daviey: not that I can see - its an improvement
<jamespage> in reality how many people are really using kickstarts with ubuntu?
<Daviey> i can't say. :)
<Daviey> I used to.. :)
<jamespage> well it was not important enough for the bug reporter to verify the fix....
<Daviey> yeah.. i think we'll get it included.. we still have time to back it out, if it does regress.
<Daviey> jamespage: Thanks for your effort on this, it's really appreciated.
<jibel> jamespage, thanks much.
<jamespage> Daviey, jibel: np - I've not written a kickstart for at least 7 years!
<jibel> jamespage, you're a kickstart guru now
<jamespage> jibel: lol
<Daviey> Whenever anoyone has a problem with kickstart, i know where to point them now. \o/
<jibel> Daviey, so on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+bugs?field.milestone%3Alist=30510
<jibel> only fglrx is untested
<jibel> it is only on dvd
<Daviey> jibel: Do you have anyone with ati graphics?
<Daviey> s/ati/amd?/ .. /me doesn't keep up
<jibel> Daviey, do we release DVD for .4 ?
<Daviey> I believe it's part of the package, but skaet might know better.
<jibel> if so, they are oversized
<cjwatson> kickstart - some v big customers do
 * skaet checking on manifest
<skaet> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04.3/release/
<skaet> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.3/
<skaet> Daviey, ^  ARM images have EOL'd so not needed here.   But DVD, Desktop, Alternate, Server are definite.  I'm going to check in on the Netbook live CD (x86).
<Daviey> groovy
<jibel> Daviey, found a radeon r600 in the basement. I'll test fglrx.
<Daviey> jibel: You sir, are a rockstar
<Daviey> skaet: confirming that lucid will now not build from -proposed.
<Daviey> micahg: ^^
<micahg> Daviey: ok, thanks, will keep you in the loop about our release schedule so we can try to minimize the impact on testing
<Daviey> rocking.
<skaet> Daviey, confirmed.  please start building from -updates now.  :)
<Daviey> skaet: It seems we build from -security aswell.. so if micahg uploads anything there, it gets included regardless if it is in -updates
<Daviey> cjwatson: can you confirm ^^?
<skaet> Daviey its not there now,  so as long as the cron is off, we can manage it tomorrow.
<Daviey> skaet: right, i was going to switch cron off tomorrow - once we have the first candidate.
<skaet> Daviey,  okie.  Thanks.
<cjwatson> Daviey: we build from -security, yes
<cjwatson> Daviey: -security is copied pretty frequently into -updates anyway, so ...
<Daviey> cjwatson: Right, micahg was suggesting turning off the copy for Lucid.. and i sugegsted that wouldn't help.
 * Daviey suggests he stops suggesting.
<cjwatson> heh
<cjwatson> we could change it all, but we haven't needed to in the past and I suspect it isn't worth it
<cjwatson> I don't see your commits disabling -updates
<Daviey> Yeah, i don't think it's a biggy.  He has an update pending, which will ether be included or not.
<cjwatson> er, -proposed
<Daviey> It's going to land in the end regardless :)
<cjwatson> and the code on nusakan has it enabled
<cjwatson> do you want me to disable it?
<Daviey> cjwatson: err, ok - commits?
<cjwatson> to the cdimage codebase
<cjwatson> it's described in the process, I thought
<Daviey> cjwatson: i removed it from the crontab, is that incorrect?
<cjwatson> it's incomplete
<cjwatson> the point release process describes exactly which files need to be modified
<cjwatson> I'll take care of it now
<Daviey> cjwatson: no, please let me fix it
<cjwatson> then follow the wiki page :)
<cjwatson> do you have the necessary local checkouts?
<Daviey> cjwatson: Are you looking at something other than, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PointReleaseProcess ?
<cjwatson> I am looking at that very page.
<cjwatson> "Change cdimage/bin/run-germinate, debian-cd/CONF.sh, and the cdimage crontab to build from -proposed temporarily" - you want to reverse that
<Daviey> ahh.. then it's not described for numnuts like me :)
<Daviey> thanks
<cjwatson> do you already have the local bzr checkouts?  they're slightly twisty
<Daviey> no
<cjwatson> (sorting out in /query)
#ubuntu-release 2012-02-10
<pitti> skaet, Daviey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+bugs?field.milestone%3Alist=30510 \o/
<Daviey> pitti: I guess you are aware desktop is oversized?
<quadrispro> hi all
<quadrispro> could anyone give a feedback here? bug 930111
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 930111 in glew (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "glew 1.7.0 transition (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Unknown,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930111
<seb128> quadrispro, just as a side note make sure that unity got tested on intel, ati and nvidia before getting an update, we got bugs in the past that made unity segfault on glew updates
<quadrispro> seb128, ok!
<quadrispro> seb128, no problem, the sync could be done at any moment since it won't introduce any big breakage
<seb128> quadrispro, how do you know it won't? ;-)
<seb128> it's a new version with quite some changes
<seb128>  
<seb128> could somebody approve my desktop update email to the release list?
<quadrispro> seb128, no API/ABI break, I've been using it since december. I don't say "it won't break anything at all", just "it's likely that it won't break anything"
<quadrispro> :)
<seb128> skaet, hey
<skaet> hiya seb128,  you rep
<seb128> skaet, can you approve my desktop status update email on the release list? I'm replacing pitti today
<skaet> for desktop
<skaet> heh,  that answers that question
<seb128> skaet, it got stucked in moderation...
<skaet> yup will go in and approve
<seb128> skaet, thanks
<seb128> I asked earlier on the channel but I guess nobody was around yet ;-)
<skaet> seb128, should be through now, and I've added you to the accept filter for future.
<seb128> skaet, thanks!
<skaet> :)
<micahg> quadrispro: FYI, the glew 1.5 -> 1.6 transition was never completed
<quadrispro> micahg, I'll be right back
<bjf> skaet: i know it's getting close to eod for some. there are a number of kernels that need pocket-copying to various places (just fyi)
<skaet> bjf - hmm.. pitti's off today,  RAOF is on weekend... lets see what I can come up with...
<bjf> skaet: thanks, if it doesn't happen, no worries
<skaet> bjf,  good to know.  thanks.
<slangasek> bjf, skaet: well, I can certainly run the commands but I don't know how to validate that the commands dtrt
<slangasek> bjf: i.e., which of the kernels listed on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html are ready?
<bjf> slangasek: http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/reports/kernel-sru-workflow.html is a handy report which tells you things about each kernel
<skaet> slangasek,  thanks for offering - I'd like to wait on anything affect lucid until pitti is around if possible.
 * skaet is a little overcautious perhaps....
<bjf> skaet, at this point, we'll probably just roll new lucid kernels and upload them next week anyway
<skaet> bjf,  fair enough.
<skaet> slangasek,  projbably just the maverick one then.
<slangasek> bjf: where are the various "phase"s documented?
<bjf> slangasek: they are so obvious, they are self documenting ;)
<slangasek> bjf: well, no, I don't understand if "Phase: CopyToUpdates" means "is ready to be copied to updates", "copying to updates is the next step", "has been copied to updates"... :)
<bjf> slangasek: it means that it is now ready to be copied to updates
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> frustratingly, that page's output for maverick completely disagrees with http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<bjf> slangasek: looking
<slangasek> ah, no - it doesn't disagree, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html just only reports about the CopyToProposed phase
<bjf> slangasek: right
<slangasek> bjf: is linux-firmware tied to the process?
<bjf> slangasek: no
<slangasek> ok
<bjf> slangasek: but the maverick firmware has been "cooking" for some time
<bjf> slangasek: natty as well
<slangasek> ack
<slangasek> bjf, skaet: copytoupdates done for maverick,natty,oneiric; lucid left alone due to the point release concern from skaet
<bjf> slangasek: thanks
<skaet> slangasek, thanks! :)
<slangasek> linux-firmware also copied for maverick; for natty there's a verification failure
#ubuntu-release 2012-02-12
<Adri2000> as already said here, I've been working on the opencv 2.3 transition and I intend to upload it rsn. details here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2012-February/007186.html
#ubuntu-release 2013-02-04
<ogra> grrr, cadejo seems to have died again
<ogra> this is getting tiring
<elmo> https://pastebin.canonical.com/83700/
<elmo> want me to reboot it?
<ogra> elmo, (sorry had to find a 2fa capable machine first) ... intrestingly the webserver seems still active
<ogra> elmo, and yes, reboot it and lets see what comes out
<elmo> ogra: back up
<ogra> gracias :)
<roaksoax> howdy! I mistakenly uploaded 'maas' to precise (which in reality was meant for PPA). Could someone please reject it ? Thank you!
<cjwatson> roaksoax: done
<roaksoax> cjwatson: thank you!!
<ogra> infinity, in case you didnt notice btw, cadejo was dead again this morning
<ogra> (runs again, was rebooted, but had a kernel oops in the logs)
<infinity> ogra: Yeah, so I saw in scrollback.  elmo's paste was worrisome.
<ogra> yup
<infinity> ogra: I suspect it's not actually a kernel bug but a hardware issue, but you could ask paolo to look at it.
<ogra> i really wonder if someone checked the power supplies of all these free floating pandas
<ogra> seems only the ones not in the mandabox have these probs
<infinity> ogra: The MandaBox pandas have plenty of problems too, hate to burst your bubble. :)
<ogra> *sniff*
<ogra> cromebooks FTW !
<elmo> don't get me started on the MandaBox pandas.  or the state of arm HW we have in general.
<ogra> yeah ...
<ogra> 10 chromebooks with USB 3.0 flash drives, a belt and a power stip and you have something better i guess
<ogra> *strip
<infinity> s/flash/rotary/ unless you want someone replacing them every 3 weeks.  There's also the small part where we don't have anything remotely resembling a supported kernel for them.
<ogra> i thought we have it in universe since last week ?
<ogra> (indeed not supported)
<smoser> Daviey, with your release team hat on, please consider this notification that the Ubuntu Server team plans on opt'ing in to Alpha-2 for cloud-images and for server ISOs.
<cjwatson> Eh, I thought Canonical teams were opting out
<infinity> Yeah...
<infinity> cjwatson: New d-i in the proposed queue, BTW.
<infinity> cjwatson: (For precise)
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> please update the seeds (now or shortly)
<infinity> cjwatson: I was going to do that after it was built, but yeah.  Not forgetting this time. :P
 * cjwatson nods
<infinity> slangasek: That yui3 in precise/new should be rejected, right?
<slangasek> infinity: that was my recommendation to andresrl, but you may want to check with him to make sure that's the way they're going
<infinity> slangasek: I think I saw some MPs fly by implementing your recommendation to just ship what they need in debian.tar.gz.
<slangasek> perfect
<infinity> Though, I don't see it in their branch...
<infinity> slangasek: You may want to provide a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/precise.sru.jslibs/+merge/146252 to see if it meets your recommendations.
<slangasek> infinity: as long as it's not a separate package that we have to support external interfaces on, it does
<infinity> cjwatson: I think you want 1.9.1 for quantal instead of 1.9ubuntu0.1
<infinity> cjwatson: Your + versioning scheme exploded uncleverly. :)
<infinity> (base)adconrad@cthulhu:~$ dpkg --compare-versions 1.9ubuntu0.1+2.00-7ubuntu11 gt 1.9+2.00-7ubuntu11 && echo Yep || echo Nope
<cjwatson> I guess.  Want a reupload?
<infinity> Nope
<infinity> (base)adconrad@cthulhu:~$ dpkg --compare-versions 1.9.1+2.00-7ubuntu11 gt 1.9+2.00-7ubuntu11 && echo Yep || echo Nope
<infinity> Yep
<cjwatson> (It'll be after dinner if so)
<infinity> cjwatson: Well, the current one failed to upload, so yes.
<cjwatson> Ah, OK
<cjwatson> In a couple of hours then
<ogra> infinity, hmm, my nexus7 build never returned on nusakan
<ogra> could you take a look, i suspect there is a lockfile hanging around again
<infinity> ogra: Probably ever since the reboot, yes.  You probably should have asked elmo to clean up before you went firing off builds.
<ogra> yeah, i gforgot
<ogra> gotfor
<ogra> gorfod
<ogra> or so
<elmo> removed the lock
<infinity> elmo: Were there a bunch of "oli's impatient" BuildLiveCD processes, or just the one?
<elmo> two of them
<elmo> one is running now, the other is pending
<infinity> If you want to kill the one spinning on the lock, life should be good.
<elmo> done
<infinity> Many thanks.
<ogra> heh, noticed
 * ogra has his shell back on nusakan
<ogra> and sorry again, i'll not forget next time ...
<infinity> Or buildd@cadejo could have an @reboot crontab to rm the lock.
<infinity> And no one would ever forget again.
<infinity> ogra: Anyhow, looks like there's a daily build running right now, so no need for you to overlap. :)
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> mine would have been done by the time the regular one would have started
<ogra> now there is no need anymore
<ogasawara> cjwatson: hi, I've started to edit the 12.04.2 release notes.  I'm noticing some of the information on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop is pulled in from PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/CommonInfrastructure  .  However, it appears the archived 12.04.1 release notes also includes references to this same PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/CommonInfrastructure location.  Would you like me to create
<ogasawara> a CommonInfrastructure-12.04.1 snapshot (and update the 12.04.1 release notes) before I proceed making changes?
<cjwatson> ogasawara: Oh, I missed that.  Yes please
<cjwatson> ogasawara: use moin's CopyPage operation
<ogasawara> cjwatson: ack, will do
<cjwatson> infinity: I can haz another debian-installer/precise?
<antarus> can I has the unity 24 day reboot fix? ;p
<antarus> the bug said it was uploaded to proposed, but I haz not seen it
<cjwatson> Hmm, curious; it's still in the queue.  Do you need it on the installation media, or just in the archive?
<cjwatson> Accepted now.
<antarus> cjwatson: I just need it in the archive so I can pull it in ahead of the SRU
<antarus> thanks!
<antarus> you rock (as always)
<cjwatson> OK, should be there for you now
<cjwatson> Well, pending builds
<cjwatson> May not actually be in 12.04.2 as such due to timing
 * cjwatson verifies a bunch of "does this install" SRUs in schroots
<antarus> I don't think we care if it is in .2
<phillw> antarus: so they have 24 days before it does not boot?
<antarus> phillw: ?
<antarus> phillw: every 24 days the icons disappear from teh launcher
<antarus> and they have to reboot
<antarus> they hate rebooting
<antarus> a lot
<phillw> I'm guessing people with LTS would be less than pleased :) They do like UP-TIMR :D
<cjwatson> It's certainly a nasty bug
<phillw> *UP-TIME*
<antarus> its not so much uptime as mere interruptions
<antarus> I mean just relaunching eclipse...
<antarus>  ;)
<phillw> all my icons vansish and I need to reboot... I'd call that UP-TIME, sorry, I'm just having a bad night with 'little bugs' and am heartened by one slightly larger. It is very wrong of me to take heart that there are more critical ones out there. I do apologise.
<antarus> most of the bugs we file are crappy and stupid, and we don't care if they are SRU'd ;p
<antarus> I imagine no one runs Ubuntu quite like we do
<phillw> antarus: I can assure you that no one runs Lubuntu quite the way I do :D
<antarus> heh
<antarus> we still have nfs automounted homedirectories, kerberos, and other 'enterprise' crap
<antarus> but soon
<phillw> It is a sterling statement to stability of the kernel that the guys and gals actually get out for us :)
<antarus> soon it will all be gone
<antarus> oh don't worry, we have our own crappy kernel ;p
<phillw> My passion is removing encrypted home directories, and making them on their own partition... but, meh... I'd have to be richer for SABDFL to get that change done. As for things like kerberos, I'm agnostic.
#ubuntu-release 2013-02-05
<phillw> nice easy question... will grub ever say "Xubuntu", "Kubuntu" or always say "Ubuntu"?
<infinity> antarus / cjwatson: Huh, I could have sworn I accepted that Unity/24h thing last week.  Maybe I dreamed it.
<infinity> Oh, or I ran sru-accept but forgot to actually accept it from the queue.  We so need to fix that.
<ScottK> phillw: Ubuntu always.
<antarus> infinity: I can't say I'm overly familiar with the specifics, but I'm not afraid to bug you guys about it ;)
<antarus> (specifics of the SRU process, that is)
<infinity> antarus: Heh.  I'm fairly sure I was just asleep at the wheel when I half-accepted that unity upload.  But Colin's got it covered, so all good.
<xnox> phillw: you can preseed that.
<xnox> phillw: and it should work (both server and desktop)
<xnox> phillw: x|k|ubuntu are equivalent operating system installed from the same archive. note that one install can have all three ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop packages installed, or used-to be installed and later removed.
<Riddell> gosh there's a programme in here using AGPL, I presume we consider that free software
<cjwatson> Yes
<Riddell> hockeypuck (0.8.1~bzr104) raring; urgency=low     hmm not sure that style of version number is kosher
<Riddell> hmm, a native package
<cjwatson> What's wrong with it?
<cjwatson> It's fine if it's native
<cjwatson> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?msg=17;bug=495721 - Debian ref on AGPL
<Riddell> yeah I guess so, not sure why an OpenPGP Key Server is a native ubuntu only project but ok if that's what they want
<cjwatson> Yeah, it's odd but not reject-worthy on its own
<cjwatson> plars: I'm thinking of disabling -proposed in 12.04 images later today, in preparation for 12.04.2.  How are things looking for smoke-testing (you're running verification for .2, aren't you?)?
<zequence> Is there a release schedule for 12.04.2 somewhere, with more detailed info than https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<cjwatson> zequence: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2013-January/001009.html
<zequence> cjwatson: Thanks. I was just curious. Ubuntu Studio would have had cause for doing a couple of updates, but that'll have to wait.
<cjwatson> It's pretty late.  They could maybe just about make it if they're critical and ready to go.  If they're not critical, best to wait.
<zequence> Not critical. More aesthetic, really.
<zequence> We'll wait
<plars> cjwatson: we have automated jobs that get watched daily, and are looking good for the iso smoke testing. The upgrade testing showed up with a couple of jobs failing this morning that need to be investigated, and there are a few dpkg-dist files left over on some of the upgrade testing.
<plars> cjwatson: otherwise, we've been spot checking the daily isos manually in preparation for locking things down and getting the release candidate images on the iso tracker
<plars> cjwatson: the upgrade failures I mentioned earlier seem to be caused by some jenkins madness, and they're getting rerun now
<cjwatson> plars: OK, great.  For 12.04.2 I'm less concerned about upgrade testing anyway since that is not tied to milestone releases.
<plars> cjwatson: indeed
<slangasek> hi, can someone tell me why ubuntukylin-default-settings was rejected from raring?  I was expecting to accept it here shortly once the dependencies made it to the archive
<Laney> slangasek: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-archive/2013-February/045989.html
<ogra> because of the werid name ?
<ogra> why does it need a GLP3 copy ?
<ogra> *GPL
<ogra>  /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-3 exists, just needs to point there
 * ogra agrees wrt the naming ... i would have called it ubuntu-default-settings-kylin
<slangasek> Laney: ta
<slangasek> ubuntukylin is the proposed name of the flavor
<slangasek> so the package name is correct as-is
<ogra> ah, k
<cjwatson> Riddell: I agree with ogra; it is not necessary to have a GPLv3 copy, as long as there's a common-licenses reference
<cjwatson> We need to stop rejecting for that, it's ridiculous
<ogra> well, we need to check for the reference still indeed
<cjwatson> The intent of the copyright holder needs to be clear
<cjwatson> And there needs to be a reference in debian/copyright in the case of common-licenses, or a full copy in debian/copyright otherwise
<cjwatson> But as far as the rest of the package is concerned, we don't need to police exactly how the licensing is applied as long as it's clear - and for a native package, debian/copyright should be sufficient
<Riddell> it was mostly for the poor description I rejefcted
<Riddell> "This package contains customized default settings." doesn't explain at all what it's good for
<cjwatson> I agree that that should be improved
<cjwatson> But let's not confuse uploaders with unnecessary requirements :)
<infinity> cjwatson: Are we definitely settled on d-i components and ready for a "final" (barring last-minute argh) dot-two upload?
<infinity> cjwatson: Well, you have a no-change rebuild in the queue, accept when ready.
<tgm4883> I've got an odd request. Is it possible to get a previous release ISO removed from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<tgm4883> specifically, the Mythbuntu ISOs
<tgm4883> Notably, because of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/992241
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 992241 in Mythbuntu "Upgrading using the live cd wipes /var/lib/mythtv/*" [Critical,Fix released]
<tgm4883> which was fixed in 12.04.1
<tgm4883> I suppose the 12.04 ISOs should be removed as well, leaving just the 12.04.1 ISOs
<infinity> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/12.04/release/ <-- Only references 12.04.1
<tgm4883> infinity, ah, so it does
<tgm4883> infinity, so then only 11.10
<infinity> 11.10 is EOL shortly anyway, but we could certainly remove it prematurely for just mythbuntu, if that's what that project wants.
<tgm4883> infinity, is my say enough, or do you need superm1 and/or Daviey
<superm1> i think given the situation it would be better, we've had a few people grabbing them and losing data
<tgm4883> IDK who you have down for "can make decisions for Mythbuntu"
<infinity> tgm4883: I'd like some level of consensus.
<infinity> superm1: That helps.
<tgm4883> infinity, we've discussed it internally
<infinity> Anyhow, I can just archive them out of the published tree for now, and we can decide later if we just want them to go away entirely or what.
<tgm4883> well, except for Daviey, but he's british :P
<tgm4883> infinity, sounds good
<superm1> good, thanks
<infinity> tgm4883 / superm1: Done.  Check mirrors in a few minutes to make sure that's what you wanted.
<infinity> tgm4883 / superm1: Should be all good now.
<tgm4883> infinity, looking good, thanks again
<cjwatson> infinity: I hope so, thanks - accepted
<cjwatson> (d-i)
<infinity> cjwatson: We don't actually archive non-releases.u.c ISOs to old-releases or anywhere interesting, do we?
<infinity> cjwatson: I just moved the above mythbuntu/oneiric to www/mythbuntu-oneiric, but if there's no archiving or anything that we plan to do for it, I should perhaps just delete it.
<cjwatson> I think they go on old-releases
<cjwatson> Or should
<cjwatson> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/mythbuntu/releases/
<cjwatson> Actual execution of this has been a bit mixed as you can see, but ...
<infinity> Oh, I'm blind.
<infinity> Or, rather, didn't scroll down. :P
<infinity> So, yeah, we'll keep that off to the side there until we decide to archive all of oneiric.
<cjwatson> -proposed is now disabled for subsequent precise image builds
<cjwatson> Still a few verifications worth doing
<infinity> tjaalton: ^---?
<infinity> tjaalton: The previous SRU was done through the security PPA intentionally, but not this one correcting it?
<tjaalton> infinity: right, it fixes the goofs in the packaging
<infinity> mdeslaur: Want to help out with this?
<tjaalton> hm, didn't think of it needing to go through the ppa again
<infinity> tjaalton: Yes, but we built it in the security PPA, so it could later be released to security.  That whole thing sort of fails if the fix to the goof isn't done the same way. :P
<tjaalton> infinity: ah, ok :)
<mdeslaur> ah, yeah
<infinity> mdeslaur: Want to just grab those from the queue and bounce them through the PPA?
<infinity> mdeslaur: And then I'll reject them. :P
<mdeslaur> infinity: sure, one sec
<tjaalton> what about verifying the security bugs, is it needed?
<tjaalton> or upstream bugs that a drive-by reporter filed ages ago..
<tjaalton> fixed by the upstream release
<tjaalton> ok to just mark them v-d?
<mdeslaur> ok, got them
<infinity> mdeslaur: Got both releases?
<mdeslaur> yep
<tjaalton> cool, thanks
<infinity> tjaalton: The general theory of MREs is that you don't necessarily need to verify every bug (but please do have a pretty solid idea that they are in fact fixed).
<infinity> tjaalton: Marking them all v-done, however, makes life easier for us.
<infinity> tjaalton: (And verifying them to some degree also helps you realise you screwed up, as you apparently did :P)
<tjaalton> infinity: yeah, they were filed upstream and fixed some time ago already, the cve's are fresh but they're pretty serious about these..
<tjaalton> oh yeah, went through all the packaging fixes/bugs, and noticed them right away..
<tjaalton> verified the rest
<infinity> Right, when that's all happy in the PPA again, let me know, and I'll copy to -proposed again for your second round of verification. :P
<tjaalton> yeah
<infinity> If everything's fine except this one bug you've just (re-)fixed (properly), we can probably fast-track it due to the security releasy bits.
<tjaalton> yeah the other one is an obvious fix, working around the upstream issue of string substitution in autoconf..
<tjaalton> didn't bother writing a correct patch for it, this will do for now
<tjaalton> (passing --datadir)
<infinity> There's nothing I like to hear more than "didn't bother writing a correct patch".
<tjaalton> :)
<infinity> Oops, I should have given my kvm 4 CPUs before I went and built glibc in it.
<infinity> Oh well, 2 will do.
<tjaalton> I did ping upstream about it though, will file a ticket next ;)
#ubuntu-release 2013-02-06
<mdeslaur> infinity: sssd built here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ppa/+packages
<psivaa> cjwatson: today's precise alternate images appear to have kernel version mismatches in d-i installer and archive. will there be a respin later?
<cjwatson> psivaa: heh, bad interaction between Adam's seed update and me switching to -updates only
<cjwatson> psivaa: I'll get grub2-signed verified so I can rush-promote debian-installer - that's probably best
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack, can i assume the server images will also be hit?
<cjwatson> I expect so
 * infinity head-desks.
<infinity> cjwatson: Well-timed cutover. :)
<cjwatson> Yeah, quite
<cjwatson> Hmm, I can't seem to get my EFI test VM to work
<cjwatson> infinity: Do you happen to have an EFI system you could quickly smoke-test new grub-efi-amd64-signed on?
<infinity> Isn't that what stgraber is for?
<cjwatson> Just 'cos it pulls in secureboot-db.
<cjwatson> Yeah :-)
<cjwatson> But he probably won't be around for a few hours, and I'm off this afternoon
<infinity> My only amd64-efi system is running raring.
<cjwatson> psivaa: Do you have any precise EFI systems handy?
<infinity> I mean, verifying that the dep works is trivial, and chrooty.
<infinity> But verifying that the current grub-efi-amd64-signed actually boots things might be swell. :P
<psivaa> cjwatson: I have a mac mini, if that's what you are looking for
<cjwatson> No idea, depends whether it's running precise in EFI mode
<cjwatson> Oh, this test works better if you've installed a secure boot system
<cjwatson> Hmm
<cjwatson> We may have to wait for stgraber ...
<jamespage> who's coordinating stuff around critical fixes for 12.04.2?
<cjwatson> jamespage: me
<cjwatson> openvswitch isn't on images, is it?
<jamespage> cjwatson: no
<cjwatson> So, freeze isn't critical for it
<cjwatson> Accepted
<jamespage> cjwatson: ta
<jamespage> cjwatson: I have a similar one for iscsitarget I'm working on ATM
<cjwatson> OK, also not on the images so not frozen
<xnox> on the images, but not urgent ^ so can stay in unapproved until after 12.04.2 is released
<cjwatson> xnox: Thanks for the note
<jamespage> ^^ iscsitarget dkms fixes for 3.5 kernel - checked against 3.2 as well
<stgraber> cjwatson: need some more EFI testing?
<stgraber> cjwatson, infinity: 12.04.2 product manifest: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/series/1/manifest
<stgraber> once the 12.04.2 milestone is created with the magic "Automatically publish builds listed in the series manifest " flag
<stgraber> all the images will just magically be copied into the new milestone
<infinity> stgraber: Shiny.
<bjf> infinity, do you want us to stay away from the buildds right now or is it business as usual?
 * bjf is thinking about the point release
<infinity> bjf: We don't have any capacity problems, go nuts.
<bjf> infinity, thanks, nuts it is
#ubuntu-release 2013-02-07
<cjwatson> stgraber: I was hoping you could verify that a UEFI (and preferably SB) machine still boots with the grub-efi-amd64-signed in -proposed
<cjwatson> stgraber: precise-proposed, that is
<jamespage> freaky - I was about to ask for iscsitarget to be accepted :-)
<psivaa> cjwatson: I assume that the fix for precise d-i kernel mismatch issue is still pending
<cjwatson> psivaa: Yeah, pending my request to stgraber above
<cjwatson> (So that I can promote grub2-signed to -updates, so that I can promote debian-installer to -updates)
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack, thanks
<plars> cjwatson, balloons: are we going to see the iso tracker open soon for 12.04.2?
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'll do that today
<plars> stgraber: awesome, thanks
<cjwatson> I think he was talking about something else :)
<cjwatson> plars: no point until stgraber's done with this verification step for me, but after that, yes
 * plars sees the scrollback and realizes his confusion :)
<plars> but thanks for that too stgraber... I'd like to see about how we might include some uefi in the automated smoke tests that get run too
<plars> iirc, someone looked at this at one point and determined that something was blocking it at the time
<stgraber> plars: for the tracker, I actually prepared everything yesterday, so it's just a matter of creating the milestone once we think we're ready (and I realise it's kinda blocking on me, so I'll try to do the UEFI test soon ;))
<plars> stgraber: is there anything that would cause problems with automation of uefi/secure boot testing still?
<plars> stgraber: I'd like to see if we can get a machine in the lab capable of that and just make it one of the normal daily automated tests
<stgraber> plars: well, I'm not sure how good our SB PXE boot story is, so chances are you'd need to boot from a media which makes it a bit harder to automate
<stgraber> plars: you'd also typically want two machines, one with SB and one without as you can't simply switch between the two modes (requires a change in the firmware UI which only a local user should be able to access)
<plars> stgraber: right, iirc it was an issue with pxe booting
<stgraber> yeah, we need a signed grub2 with the tftp module (which apparently had some problems of its own), then a signed kernel. With the right DHCP configuration, the firmware should be able to grab grub verify the signature, then let it grab the kernel, verify the signature and finally boot d-i
<stgraber> but AFAIK we don't ship a signed grub2 with tftp support at the moment and our netboot images don't include a signed kernel
<stgraber> an alternative is to test secureboot in a VM. I believe slangasek is packaging those bits and it's been working relatively well for me here when doing some grub2/shim debugging, though I never tried to actually run a full install on it (I usually just do it on metal as it's faster)
<cjwatson> stgraber: the problem with SB in a VM is that AFAIK there's no way to get it to load nvram state
<cjwatson> stgraber: we do ship a signed grub2 with tftp support, but it (reportedly) doesn't work
<cjwatson> actually, sorry, I'm wrong
<cjwatson> I think I didn't bother *because* it was reported not to ork
<cjwatson> *work
<stgraber> cjwatson: I actually have a trick for the nvram not being persistent. I have a very simple .efi binary which loads all the signature keys into the firmware and enables secureboot. That binary is put into a minimal disk image along with a startup script that calls it and then calls whatever you want.
<stgraber> cjwatson: so when the VM starts, the startup script is detect and called, it then loads the keys and turn on secureboot, anything you try to load after that needs to be signed
<stgraber> if we really needed that, I guess we could dump all the variables and have the same efi binary restore all the variables at boot time too (not just the PKI bits)
<cjwatson> Does that work for efibootmgr variables too?
<stgraber> I only have a vague understanding of how the UEFI variables work, but I guess we could save and restore the efibootmgr variables too yeah.
<stgraber> cjwatson: though isn't the nvram at least persistent accross reboot? if so, then we don't even have to worry about this for automated install testing (as they don't usually shut down the VM in the middle of the test)
<stgraber> but it'd certainly be nice for people who actually want to setup a test environment where they don't need to manually browse and call grub2 every time they want to boot ;)
<stgraber> (I only poked at that stuff because I'm writting some UEFI-SB challenges for a security contest I help organise and we needed to automate testing of the binaries we'd receive from the contestants)
<cjwatson> stgraber: I don't *think* it's been for me with kvm/ovmf
<stgraber> in theory we don't actually need the boot variables for automated testing, as grub always end up at the same place, we could just call its path from the startup script, but that means we can't test the output of efibootmgr -v post-reboot and that this test should be done as a post-install hook then
<stgraber> (btw, almost done installing precise on my laptop, so should have test results for grub2 real soon now)
<jdstrand> stgraber, plars: fyi, this page has some stuff for testing in a vm for when I was looking at secureboot-db: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/SecureBoot
<jdstrand> I've run full installs with secure boot enabled in a vm. it doesn't do pxe boot and doesn't automatically preconfigure the databases. warm reboots are fine
<stgraber> ok, cool, so yeah, combined with the efi binary I have here to setup the databases at boot time, we should be able to automate secureboot testing
<plars> jdstrand: thanks, I certainly prefer testing on real hardware, but this looks like a good option to investigate
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> plars: I imagine there is quit a bit in there you could consume that isn't VM specific
<jdstrand> s/quit/quite/
<plars> jdstrand: indeed, thanks for the link
<jdstrand> np
<stgraber> fully up to date 12.04.2 system works fine on SB, now trying the new grub2
<rtg> tyhicks, when does libaudit-dev get promoted to main ?
<stgraber> cjwatson: all good, updated grub-efi-amd64-signed, that pulled secureboot-db, rebooted and everything still works
<cjwatson> stgraber: yay
<mdeslaur> can someone please reject that postgresql ^
<mdeslaur> wrong pocket
<xnox> there are folks that really really want lvm2 accepted into -proposed (but not for 12.04.2)
<mdeslaur> stgraber: could you reject postgresql, please? ^
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: done
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: thanks!
<mdeslaur> stgraber: nm
<cjwatson> xnox: hmm, caribou didn't seem that desperate on #ubuntu-devel?
<xnox> cjwatson: yeah, he was more desperate in private message =)
<xnox> cjwatson: he has folks that can test it / want to test it asap.
<stgraber> mdeslaur: I'm not an archive admin or SRU team member so I can only reject stuff from the dev release anyway ;)
<mdeslaur> stgraber: oh! for some reason I though your possessed all of those superpowers :P
<mdeslaur> s/your/you/
<cjwatson> xnox: reviewing
<stgraber> mdeslaur: hehe, I think those two are pretty much the only ones I don't have ;)
<mdeslaur> hehe
<cjwatson> xnox: ok, looks fine for -proposed, preferably not rammed into 12.04.2
<xnox> cjwatson: ok. thank you. I will be gatekeeping it away from 12.04.2
<cjwatson> xnox: no need, I'm unlikely to accept it ;-)
<cjwatson> any further changes to .2 are manual at this point ...
<cjwatson> speaking of:
<xnox> \o/ good
 * cjwatson promotes debian-installer
<cjwatson> and I want this unity change so I think I'll need to waive the waiting period
<cjwatson> Right, I think that's the door shut for 12.04.2, barring any validation failures
<cjwatson> Will be respinning for the new d-i once it publishes
<cjwatson> (I promoted unity too, waiving the waiting period, in case that comment got eaten by my ADSL dropping)
<seb128> cjwatson, sorry I didn't upload the 12.04(.1) -> 12.04.2 logo updates yet for gnome-control-center/unity-greeter, waiting on design to send the image (rosie is just working on it atm) ... if that missed the image I guess that can still get in an update
<seb128> the greeter says "12.04 LTS" atm, not .1, so that's ok
<seb128> the system settings -> details is not the most visible panel so it's no big deal
<seb128> (that one says 12.04.1)
<ogra_> in a graphic ?
<cjwatson> Oh, yes
<cjwatson> seb128: 12.04 LTS I think is fine as it is, TBH
<cjwatson> That's a name for the whole series
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, system settings has 12.04.1
<cjwatson> seb128: But I agree we should fix the system settings - give me a shout once that's uploaded
<seb128> I would be fine with either 12.04 or 12.04.2
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> will do
<cjwatson> I'd forgotten about that
<ogra_> having the text in the logo seems pretty pointelss at that place, there would be enough space to just have pango text rendered there
<stgraber> seb128: any chance this can eventually be changed to just using lsb?
<ogra_> (which could be read from lsb)
<seb128> patches are welcome
<seb128> if the rendering is the same
<seb128> I'm also unsure what's the performance cost of running lsb and generate the logo at every boot, but probably low
<cjwatson> Not for 12.04 though please?
<ogra_> why at every boot ?
<stgraber> the unity-greeter text used to be rendered and was moved to an image, so there must have been some reason, is the system settings stuff also using an image? (it looks like simple text without anything fancy around)
<ogra_> you would just render it on the fly if the tab is open or when g-c-c is started or so
<stgraber> calling lsb_release is indeed pretty slow, parsing /etc/lsb-release is pretty quick though
<seb128> stgraber, yes it is
<ogra_> stgraber, well, if we wait for the design team to update "the logo" for reading 12.04.2 ...
<stgraber> seb128: fun ;)
<seb128> cjwatson, no worry, I don't plan to change that in a SRU
<ogra_> heh
<cjwatson> If it's a significant hassle for design, we should just make it say 12.04 LTS so that they have to update it less often
<ogra_> or ask them to use an svg
<ogra_> the text could be seeded at build time into it
<seb128> cjwatson, I've a call in one min, I uploaded g-c-c with new logo, I will handle the bug to be SRU compliant etc after my call
<seb128> the logo says 12.04.2 LTS
<seb128> we can change back to 12.04 LTS later
<seb128> or I can do that after my call if you prefer
<cjwatson> I don't mind.  I'll wait 'til you've fixed up the bug so I don't have to :-)
<cjwatson> Thanks
<tyhicks> rtg: re libaudit-dev> The audit package will need to go through a main inclusion review
<rtg> tyhicks, I thought that was the whole point of that bug ?
<tyhicks> rtg: It is. I did the upfront leg work and now the MIR team will need to take over from here.
<tyhicks> rtg: I'm not sure how long it will take, but I'll be pushing for it to be done during this cycle. Some of our AppArmor work needs libaudit.
<rtg> tyhicks, as does the kernel
<tyhicks> rtg: perf, right? (I added that to the bug description yesterday)
<rtg> yep
<antarus> cjwatson: .... ;)
<antarus> cjwatson: now I get to go rip those unity packages out of Goobuntu so we get yours ;p
<antarus> cjwatson: no irc alerts for promoting stuff to updates?
<cjwatson> Afraid not, they're based on the queues and this isn't a queue operation
<cjwatson> (But stgraber runs that bot, not me)
<rtg> herton, so, what knobs am I supposed to twist in a release tracking bug ? bug #1118568
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1118568 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "linux: 3.8.0-5.10 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1118568
<rtg> -EWRONGCHAN
<stgraber> yeah, detecting promotions isn't that easy as you essentially need to monitor the whole content of -updates which I believe is pretty large for releases like precise ;)
<stgraber> easiest way is to subscribe to precise-changes ;)
<antarus> stgraber: I am on precise-changes ;p
<antarus> stgraber: it mostly goes in a spambox where I just query it later ;p
<antarus> cjwatson: thank you for the quick push in any case ;)
<seb128> cjwatson, g-c-c in the queue, bug SRU compliant, I opted for "12.04 LTS", that's what we have on the login screen and will avoid having the issue again for .3
<seb128> cjwatson, that's 0ubuntu0.9, I'm uploaded a 0ubuntu0.10 with a fix which was waiting in the queue but that one can go after .2
<stgraber> Daviey: there you go, lxc for both precise and quantal with the UEFI fix (and a bunch of others)
<Daviey> stgraber: thanks
<antarus> ahh days when I hate irc ;)
<antarus> :(
<antarus> I wonder if marga tested that gnome-control-center patch before she sent it in ;p
#ubuntu-release 2013-02-08
<infinity> cjwatson: Now that we've migrated d-i and switched precise images to -updates, any qualms about me letting the kernel SRU PPA->proposed process carry on as usual?
<infinity> cjwatson: (Obviously won't be promoting anything to updates until post-.2)
<cjwatson> Hmm - I think that's fine, if we need to rebuild d-i we can turn off -proposed in it
<infinity> Shouldn't need to anyway.
<infinity> Should we?
<cjwatson> Shouldn't.  But it's possible
<infinity> d-i doesn't pull in metapackages, and the kernels are addressed by strict ABI.
<cjwatson> Oh ISWYM
<cjwatson> Yeah
<infinity> Right, I'll turn the crank, then and unblock their process.
<psivaa> cjwatson: Thanks for the fix for the precise d-i kernel mismatch. Raring server images have similar issues today :)
<cjwatson> I guess they would.  Will look
<infinity> psivaa: Was just transient.  Bad luck on migration timing.
<cjwatson> infinity: you forgot to update the seeds too ...
<cjwatson> psivaa: should be happier now
<infinity> Oh, bah.
<cjwatson> (I updated the seeds and respun)
<infinity> As noted, crap night here at casa del finity.
<cjwatson> *nod* go sleep.
<cjwatson> not that that ever works when people tell me that.
<infinity> I'll give it a good effort.
<psivaa> infinity: cjwatson: ok thanks, in any case i have had a bug opened to account the failure in the dashboard. I'll close it when the tests start passing
<cjwatson> OK, precise builds from here on in should (hopefully) be posted to the .2 milestone on the trackers
<cjwatson> localized-iso.qa already had such a milestone with a weird name - didn't notice until after creating the iso.qa one so they're inconsistent, but *shrug*
<cjwatson> jdstrand: If you have any security updates for precise between now and next Thursday, please consult with me first - I need to know about them for image preparation.
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I've left copy-report enabled for now
<ev> Wubi for 12.04.2 is in place but unsigned. RT 59244 will fix that.
<Laney> ISTR a file somewhere that shows the size difference between consecutive image builds — where is it?
<seb128> Laney, there is a iso-deb-size-compare in ubuntu-archive-tools
<seb128> by then pitti was running it somewhere in the CD to look at those things IIRC
<seb128> but I'm probably not the best placed to reply to that question
<Laney> fair
 * Laney prods around nusakan
<jdstrand> cjwatson: ok, I'll pass that along to the team as well
<jdstrand> cjwatson: openjdk-6 and qt4-x11 are two
<didrocks> jdstrand: wait for qt4-x11, there is a subsequent upload coming once kde finished to build on powerpc
<jdstrand> didrocks: for precise?
<didrocks> jdstrand: oh sorry, I thought you were talking about the NEW raring queue
<didrocks> ignore me then ;)
<jdstrand> cjwatson: oh, and postgresql-9.1
<jdstrand> cjwatson: mdeslaur is handling qt4-x11 and postgresql
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I'm handling openjdk-6
<jdstrand> I was planning to push openjdk-6 on monday (late)
<cjwatson> I need to check what images those are on before you push anything
<mdeslaur> I was planning on pushing qt4-x11 and postgresql monday also
<cjwatson> openjdk-6 is on Ubuntu server
<cjwatson> qt4-x11 is on practically everything
<jdstrand> cjwatson: iiuc, this won't actually hurt the images becuase while we might pull during the install, it is by hitting the archive, but adobe-flashplugin/flashplugin-nonfree should be getting an update today
<cjwatson> postgresql-9.1 is on Ubuntu server
<cjwatson> flashplugin isn't a problem
<jdstrand> cjwatson: same for acroread?
<cjwatson> yes
<jdstrand> k
<cjwatson> any chance of deferring qt4-x11/postgresql-9.1/openjdk-6 to Tuesday?  thing is I'm on leave on Monday but I would really like to take a view on what the state of image testing is just before you push them
<cjwatson> otherwise I guess I could stop propagation from precise-security to precise-updates and if need be I can build images without -security
<mdeslaur> I have no issue with deferring until tuesday
<cjwatson> not hugely comfortable with that as a last-minute measure though
<cjwatson> I basically just don't want to risk introducing regressions if we have to respin
<jdstrand> cjwatson: openjdk-6 is a pretty bit update with 35+ CVEs fixed in it. I won't be done with testing til late monday (local), so I could wait until tuesday (early-midday). would that help?
<jdstrand> s/bit/big/
<cjwatson> it would, yes, thanks
<jdstrand> ok
<cjwatson> I should have a pretty clear idea of things by then
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I'll still ping you before I do anything
<cjwatson> BTW Kubuntu folks it's probably worth starting some 12.04.2 testing now
<cjwatson> Riddell,ScottK: ^-
<cjwatson> jdstrand: thanks
<Riddell> I've got my ninjas onto it
 * cjwatson starts work on the 12.04.2 change summary
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, where is the changes summary for Ubuntu Studio 12.04.2 LTS?
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: I'm writing the full changes summary for everyone at the moment; as for Ubuntu Studio release notes, it's the Ubuntu Studio developers' job to write them, not mine
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuStudio ← fill them in here as needed; see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2013-February/001011.html for general guidance
<stgraber> cjwatson: hey, just noticed something wrong on the tracker, the precise dailies are only publishing in 12.04.2 and not in daily, so my guess is that isotracker.conf is wrong on nusakan
<stgraber> (they should all be posted to the Daily milestone and the tracker will automatically copy those to 12.04.2 if they're in the manifst)
<stgraber> *manifest
<cjwatson> Oh really?  It had been posting them to the daily up to now
<cjwatson> Ah, but I only just created the milestone
<cjwatson> stgraber: Go ahead and fix, then, sorry about that
<stgraber> cjwatson: fixed
<cjwatson> (Somebody has it open so I assume that's you)
 * cjwatson lands https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/12.04.2 on the wiki with a giant thud
<stgraber> yeah, basically we always push to Daily, then if any active milestone has the copy-based-on-manifest flag set and matches the series, any product in the manifest gets copied to that milestone.
<stgraber> I'll do a quick grep on the wiki, might be that we still say to edit isotracker.conf on there
<cjwatson> I think I just misunderstood your earlier comments, but feel free
<stgraber> cjwatson: hey, we just noticed that qemu isn't in the server packageset. I just added it by hand now but can you make sure it sticks?
<cjwatson> stgraber: it's in core - I've added an exception
<cjwatson> so removed from core now
<ScottK> cjwatson: Thanks.
<stgraber> cjwatson: thanks
<skaet> mvo, can you trigger the  GnomeAppInstallDesktopDatabaseUpdate for raring?  so things are right for Edubuntu and Kubuntu next week.
<skaet> hmm..   not seeing mvo on line.
<skaet> slangasek, cjwatson - are either of you able to trigger the App Database Update for Raring?
<cjwatson> no, needs access to rookery.  bdmurray might be able to do it
<cjwatson> (mvo doesn't have such access any more)
<stgraber> was just about to mention that ;)
<skaet> ah,  we'll need to update the process page then.
<skaet> bdmurray,  can you help?
<skaet> thanks cjwatson, stgraber
<bdmurray> skaet: I don't know anything about that and looking around on bignay (which used to be rookery) I don't see anything obvious.
<skaet> thanks for looking bdmurray
<skaet> slangasek,  any ideas on how we can get this happening now?
 * skaet sees that slangasek is down to be working on Raring Alpha 2 a well..  ;)
 * xnox had a session booked with mvo about Appinstall data stuff but missed pinging him about having a chat about that.
<slangasek> skaet: I know nothing more about it than bdmurray does; I think we'll need to ask mvo
<slangasek> xnox: will you follow up with mvo, then?
<xnox> slangasek: yeah. will try to catch up with him over weekend / on monday. Same timezone helps.
<skaet> thanks xnox,    please let us now if there's going to be a problem with having this done on monday for the alpha 2 image?
<xnox> ack.
<slangasek> are there any alpha2 images being released that use it?
<cjwatson> there's no reason for it to block images if it doesn't happen
<cjwatson> milestones are a convenient point to remember to update it every so often, that's all
<stgraber> slangasek: I guess Edubuntu does but we don't particularly care about it being a bit outdated
 * slangasek nods
<antarus> for a minute I thought you meant Ubuntu for alpha arch
<antarus> I have not yet had my coffee :x
 * antarus might have an alpha in his closet somewhere
<slangasek> antarus: you're looking for NCommander
<antarus> :)
<antarus> slangasek: weird arches fell out of favor with me long ago ;p
<NCommander> slangasek, :-P
 * NCommander might someday make the threat of  a Ubuntu/m68k port a reality
<stgraber> I may still have some old Palm PDA around with a m68k-ish (dragonball) cpu ;)
<antarus> most of the Gentoo ports are done by vapier and armin76
<antarus> I lost interest after learning that compiling anything on a 143mhz ultra 1 takes *forever*
<stgraber> imagine on a 8Mhz m68k ;)
<antarus> qemu? ;p
<psivaa> cjwatson: bdmurray: the verification of 1066347 with apt-clone 0.2.2ubuntu3 failed on precise. (have reported a new one, bug 1119621 just in case)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1119621 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) " KeyError: "filename './etc/apt/sources.list' not found" during precise desktop installation on a system that already had precise installed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1119621
<xnox> psivaa: how did you verify?
<xnox> psivaa: precise images were switched to using -updates only and that package in in -proposed only. So verifying that using a daily is tricky and involves in place upgrade of apt-file.
<psivaa> xnox: i verified using  0.2.2ubuntu3 from precise-proposed
<cjwatson> yeah, that bug has missed the boat for 12.04.2 now in any event
<psivaa> cjwatson: ok :)
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: can I release a cfingerd security update? It's in universe, shouldn't have any impact I would imagine.
<infinity> mdeslaur: Go nuts.
<mdeslaur> infinity: thanks
<infinity> mdeslaur: Oh crap, I still need to get sssd out of your PPA.
 * infinity does that.
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: yeah, stuff that isn't on any images is fine
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: thanks
<ScottK> Whoever accepted opendkim, would you please accept powerpc too?
<infinity> I can.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<cjwatson> Yeah, I was just hammering on new-binary-debian-universe :)
<stgraber> can someone please reject lxc in both precise-proposed and quantal-proposed? hallyn just spotted a bug in my dnsmasq fix which I'll now push to raring and re-upload both SRus
<infinity> stgraber: Done.
<stgraber> infinity: thanks
<stgraber> and lxc re-uploaded everywhere
<stgraber> (ignore queuebot for precise, it's confused by the precise-backports lxc ;))
<bdmurray> psivaa: your traceback has code and line numbers that indicate it was not the version of apt-clone from -proposed but rather from -updates
<phillw> bdmurray: soz to ping, but a real quick question... is the grub2 in raring going to remove old kernels once it has ~3 / 5 already on the system? I'm not sure if I saw it do it on my ubuntu system or when I was on my CentOS system and some has just queried why they have 26 old kernels :)
<cjwatson> grub2 has nothing to do with removing old kernels
<cjwatson> apt in raring has arrangements to remove old kernels if you use 'apt-get autoremove'
<antarus> afaik we are working on a open source pruner
<cjwatson> we have one, it's in apt-get autoremove :)
<antarus> did it exist in lucid?
<cjwatson> no
<antarus> ahh
<antarus> that would be why then
<antarus> how smart is it in terms of not removing the running kernel, or the kernel that grub has selected to run next?
<antarus> I will totally ditch ours to use yours, if it works ;p
<cjwatson> /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal
<cjwatson> pretty smart
<antarus> thx
<phillw> cjwatson: thanks.. and that is going to be new to raring? I'd like to tell him and also update the wiki areas on 'how to remove old kernels'.
<cjwatson> it's in raring, yes
<antarus> cjwatson: ah, raring but not P
<antarus> ?
<infinity> Oh balls, I didn't upload that for precise.
<phillw> i know centos keeps the most recent 3 by default, but they still use grub 0.9..
<infinity> cjwatson: I'm totally too late for you, aren't I?
<cjwatson> infinity: too late now I think :-/
<infinity> phillw: grub doesn't relate at all.
<cjwatson> I kept meaning to remind you ...
<antarus> infinity: for us, we will backport it internally if needed
<cjwatson> grub2 moves old kernels off into a submenu, but it has nothing to do with actually removing them from the system and it never will.
<infinity> phillw: Also, RHEL/Cent very rarely bump ABI, so the problem appears less pronounced.
<antarus> infinity: wehre can I find teh source?
<phillw> infinity: my fault, it is a clean-up in apt?
<cjwatson> antarus: it does rely on you being generally able to run apt-get autoremove
<antarus> cjwatson: safe to run in pkg.postinst?
<antarus> or unsafe?
<cjwatson> hell no
<infinity> cjwatson: Well, I can upload it today regardless, and we can just not let it in.
<antarus> I figured not
<antarus> cron it is then ;)
<cjwatson> probably impossible to run in a postinst due to reentrancy
<cjwatson> infinity: it can be in -proposed at least
<cjwatson> and we'll see how validation looks
<infinity> cjwatson: Right, that's what I meant.
<infinity> cjwatson: Let me do the backport now, so we can point antarus to it.
<antarus> thank you
#ubuntu-release 2013-02-09
<phillw> is there anyone here who is dealing with Autopilot? No need to answer me if you are, but please pop onto #ubuntu-quality.
<ogra_> an ipv4 EASRER EGG !!!!
<ogra_> tracepath 216.81.59.173
<ogra_> try that ```
<ogra_> cjwatson, tracepath 216.81.59.173
<ogra_> so awesome
<stgraber> nice :)
<infinity> Hahaha.
<stgraber> "traceroute -m 200 216.81.59.173" if you don't want it cut
<infinity> Seems somewhat appropriate that that block is owned by "Epik Networks".
<ogra_> hehe
<phillw> Any of the SRU team about that I can ask a quick question of.
<infinity> phillw: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<phillw> infinity: I'm in a classroom session, I'll nag you later :)
<cjwatson> ogra_: Yeah, I saw that earlier :-)
<cjwatson> They went to a lot of effort to set that up
<phillw> infinity: cjwatson what are the chances to get Vbox 4.2 into 12.10, or at least 13.04?
<cjwatson> phillw: if a developer takes care of it, 13.04 should be reasonable; a new upstream version of vbox in 12.10 is unlikely
<infinity> Quite unlikely.
<phillw> cjwatson: as VBox is developed by oracle, whom do I ask?
<infinity> phillw: As for raring, you might try asking debfx, since he last uploaded it.
<infinity> phillw: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/4.1.22-dfsg-0ubuntu2 <-- Points to the uploader.
<phillw> infinity: thanks, as for getting the bug in testdrive progressed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/testdrive/+bug/1098080 who needs to progress that one (It's a stupidly silly patch to let test drive know that VBox is 4.2)
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1098080 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "Testdrive gets stuck on "configuring Virtual Machine" if Virtualbox 4.2 is installed" [Undecided,In progress]
<infinity> phillw: Again, you might look at who the bug is assigned to.
<phillw> again, thanks
<phillw> I cannot see this being resolved for 12.10. hopefully it can get before the deadline for 13.04
<infinity> As a general rule, people don't put a lot of effort into making old software support new software that's not in the same release.
<infinity> So, since vbox 4.2 isn't in Q, there's little call to make everything in Q support vbox 4.2
<infinity> (And it's not in R yet either, for that matter)
<phillw> infinity: we got to holding classroom sessions for virtualisation quite late.
<infinity> phillw: Sure, but why are you using some out-of-archive vbox to do so?
<infinity> Anyhow, the testdrive patch looks obviously non-intrusive, I'm sure you could talk whoever fixes it in raring into SRUing that back, and it would be fine.
<phillw> infinity: I installed the 4.2 as the one on the repos doesn't work with virtual disks, and then VB4.2 breaks testdrive...
<phillw> at least you good people put in the patch for guest-fish for libguestfs into 12.10 so we do have a fully working virt-manager :)
<phillw> at least we know the affect on testdrive that will be caused by including VBox 4.2. I'd never have spotted that in a million years :)
#ubuntu-release 2013-02-10
<ogra_> infinity, your testbuild failed ... cadejo dead again ?
#ubuntu-release 2014-02-03
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, I think that would be a sane thing to do.  It's advertised a lot of places as The Right Tool, so if there are things it doesn't do that checkrdepends can, I think fixing those bugs/misfeatures and publishing our own cache would be the right thing.
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Trusty Alpha 2 | Archive: open | Trusty Tahr Release Coordination.  Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | we accept payment in cash, check or beer | melior malum quod cognoscis
 * cjwatson waives one day of the waiting period for the various fglrx-ish updates in precise, for the sake of 12.04.4
<cjwatson> precise images now building only from -updates
<cjwatson> (well, and -security; not -proposed, is the point)
<cjwatson> stgraber: Do I need to do anything to get images to appear in the "Precise 12.04.4" milestone I just created in the tracker, or is just rebuilding sufficient?
<stgraber> cjwatson: did you tick the "publish based on manifest" option?
<cjwatson> I don't think I saw it ...
<stgraber> looks like you did
<cjwatson> ah yes, I did, I copied everything from .3
<cjwatson> so that should work?
<stgraber> ok, so yeah, a rebuild should get stuff to show up in the new milestone
<cjwatson> great, thanks
<cjwatson> full set of precise image builds running
<cjwatson> the only thing I still know of that definitely ought to go in is partman-crypto, but that's only in a subset of images
<cjwatson> so we might as well start testing other -proposed-free images
<zul> can someone promote python-sure please (#1251366) python-httpretty is in depwait because of it
<infinity> zul: Done.
<stgraber> cjwatson: we're missing the usual change to LTSP for the backport kernels (affects ubuntu alternate 12.04.4), I'll upload the usual change now
<stgraber> uploaded
<ogra_> is there anything known to be wrong with the archive atm ?
<ogra_> seems ubuntu-touch is uninstallable all of a sudden
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/trusty/ubuntu-touch/20140203.2/livecd-armhf.out
 * didrocks tries on his phone to dist-upgade since last promoted image
<ogra_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ogra_>  ubuntu-touch : Depends: ubuntu-sdk-libs but it is not going to be installed
<ogra_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ogra_> since there were no seed changes, nor changes to meta that is a bit weird
<didrocks> The following packages have been kept back:
<didrocks>   ubuntu-html5-container
<didrocks> if I try to dist-upgrade
<didrocks> let me dist-upgrade
<ogra_> aha
<didrocks> and try to apt-get install it then
<ogra_>   [ Alexandre Abreu ]
<ogra_>   * fix sdk package for now bc unity-webapps-qml hasn't been uploaded
<ogra_>     yet.
<ogra_> there you go
<ogra_> ubuntu-html5-theme (0.1+14.04.20140203-0ubuntu1) trusty; urgency=low
 * didrocks wonders who acked that
<ogra_> that seems to have been uploaded but is not in the archive yet
<didrocks> and who reviewed
<didrocks> hum
<ogra_>  ubuntu-html5-theme | 0.1+14.04.20140107-0ubuntu1 | trusty/universe | all
<ogra_>  ubuntu-html5-theme | 0.1+14.04.20140203-0ubuntu1 | trusty/universe | source
<ogra_> i guess once thats in the image will build again
<ogra_> still it would be intresting to know why proposed-migration did not catch it with ubuntu-html5-theme 0.1+14.04.20140201.1-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> but seb still can't install latest version
<ogra_> (which seems to have introduced the breakage)
<didrocks> ogra_: no, the new one doesn't fix the issue
<ogra_> didrocks, oh ?
<didrocks> yeah
<ogra_> hmm
<didrocks> and I wonder how that was acked
 * ogra_ too
<ogra_> and i still wonder why proposed-migration didnt block it ... we havent had such a case in ages and ages
<ogra_> cjwatson, please see backlog
<seb128> ogra_, the proposed-migration don't ensure random set of packages are co-installables
 * didrocks really wonders, I was really explicit this morning that if there is a packaging change, nobody not having rights from my team can publish
<seb128> not sure if the touch image is a set for britney
<ogra_> i think it is for germinate ... so it should be for britney too
<slangasek> britney doesn't care about "sets" either; it cares about installable packages
<ogra_> well, proposed-migration
<seb128> ubuntu-touch -> ubuntu-sdk-libs -> ubuntu-html5-container -> ubuntu-html5-sdk -> ubuntu-html5-theme
<slangasek> if you want britney to care about co-installability, it can be expressed as a metapackage
<ogra_> which we have
<seb128> or ubuntu-html5-theme got dropped by that update
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> without updating the seeds
<slangasek> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/trusty_probs.html doesn't show any installability problem for these packages on armhf
<didrocks> slangasek: from my phone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6868851/
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.trusty ... doesnt have any merge proposals to drop ubuntu-html5-theme
<ogra_> but two links to the bugs that brought it in
<slangasek> didrocks: when running what command?
 * ogra_ wonders if someone introducces a recommends in a touch package ... 
<ogra_> *introduced
<slangasek> again, that looks like a case where the set you want co-installable isn't expressed as a metapackage
<ogra_> that might cause such issues
<slangasek> so britney doesn't block it
<ogra_> touch images are still built with --no-install-recommends
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> same rules than anyone else
 * didrocks reverts
<didrocks> to the latest published version in the release pocket
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> which package actually changed that needs reverting?
<seb128> slangasek, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/164717845/ubuntu-html5-theme_0.1%2B14.04.20140107-0ubuntu1_0.1%2B14.04.20140203-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<seb128> that drops ubuntu-html5-theme
<seb128> which causes the issue it seems
<seb128> $ LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get install ubuntu-html5-theme ubuntu-html5-container
<seb128>  ubuntu-html5-container : Depends: ubuntu-html5-ui-toolkit (= 0.1+14.04.20140203-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but there is no binary of that in the archive according to rmadison ...
 * ogra_ is confused
<seb128> ogra_, it got dropped in the diff I just pointed
<slangasek> ogra_: eh?  ubuntu-html5-ui-toolkit | 0.1+14.04.20140203-0ubuntu1 | trusty/universe | all
<ogra_> oh
<seb128> slangasek, ubuntu-html5-theme
<seb128> ogra_, we had a few version that weres stucked in trusty-proposed
<seb128> today's upload unblocked the backlog
<ogra_> ok
<seb128> didrocks is reverting to 20140107-0ubuntu1
<seb128> is there anyone staying around?
<ogra_> yeah, sounds about right
<seb128> we are left alone in the London office, everybody left for dinner
<slangasek> why was it blocked so long in -proposed?
 * seb128 is staying there with desrt and larsu to not let didrocks work/eat alone again
<slangasek> anyway, I'm back on Pacific time if you want to hand off to me
<slangasek> but please tell me what's needed
<didrocks> thanks guys, appreciated
<seb128> slangasek, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/164702230/ubuntu-html5-theme_0.1%2B14.04.20140201.1-0ubuntu1_0.1%2B14.04.20140203-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<seb128> slangasek, that change suggests buggy depends
<seb128> which probably made britney block it
<seb128> they fixed that issue today
<ogra_> slangasek, a revert of that package and then the touch image build we actually needed to verify another revert from before
<slangasek> seb128: it may suggest that, but it's not true; unity-webapps-qml does exist in trusty
<seb128> ogra_, slangasek: didrocks is about to upload the revert, can you drive the image build?
<seb128> slangasek, right, qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-webapps-api doesn't
<ogra_> i could for another 30min ... probably 1h
<slangasek> seb128: ahright, ok
<seb128> slangasek, which is what they changed today, replaced the Depends on qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-webapps-api by unity-webapps-qml
<ogra_> depends how long the package needs to go through the infra...
<slangasek> ogra_: please hand it off to me.  It just needs me to hand-trigger the command from cronjob once the package is available, yes?
<ogra_> right
<seb128> ogra_, well, we are taking didrocks off by force, so you guys are going to need to deal with kicking an image build ;-)
<seb128> slangasek, thanks
<didrocks>   Uploading ubuntu-html5-theme_0.1+14.04.20140203.is.0.1+14.04.20140107-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
 * ogra_ hugs didrocks 
<asac> didrocks: you rock. now go off and delegate someone to build the image once done
<asac> like ogra
<asac> :)
<seb128> ogra_, slangasek: I still don't understand how britney let that through
<ogra_> asac, slangasek took over so i dont need to work to long if the package takes time
<ogra_> seb128, yeah
<seb128> ubuntu-touch Depends on ubuntu-sdk-libs which Depends on ubuntu-html5-theme
 * didrocks hugs ogra_ back
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> which got dropped by that upload
<didrocks> asac: well, thanks the guys staying with me at the office
<asac> didrocks: oh you are at least 1h behind :)
<slangasek> seb128: that only means the package is NBS and out-of-date in trusty, but rmadison shows the binary is still present
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubuntu-html5-theme/0.1+14.04.20140201.1-0ubuntu1 definitely never made it out of proposed though
<didrocks> thanks slangasek for the next incoming image. Let's hope that one will be the right one
<seb128> ogra_, right, it was depending on qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-webapps-api which is not in trusty
<ogra_> right
<seb128> ok, time to go here
<seb128> slangasek, thanks for taking on the image build!
<seb128> have a good evening everyone
<slangasek> seb128: piece o' cake - y'all have a nice dinner
<slangasek> didrocks: ^^ ;)
<didrocks> slangasek: thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> hi cjwatson
<chrisccoulson> i've just seen your mail about 12.04.4
<chrisccoulson> i've got some great news for you. there's a firefox update tomorrow ;)
<slangasek> touch respinning now
<mdeslaur> is the publisher down?
<stgraber> slangasek, infinity: cjwatson doesn't appear to be around, so if one of you could review ltsp in precise-proposed, that'd be great. That's the usual ltsp change we forget every time we change the enablement stack and without it, LTSP on Ubuntu Alternate will be broken...
<slangasek> stgraber: after the meeting?
<stgraber> sure
<slangasek> touch image build still failed, I'm trying to see why
<slangasek> mdeslaur: publisher down> looks suspiciously like...
<slangasek> stgraber: ltsp accepted; but you didn't include a bug ref, so I guess this should just be promoted to -updates as soon as it builds considering we can prove its correctness with just eyeballing anyway
<stgraber> slangasek: that was the idea, yes
<stgraber> and once it lands, we'll want ubuntu alternate and edubuntu rebuilt (the first because it requires the fix, the latter because we don't like releasing milestones that ship out of date LTSP).
<infinity> stgraber: I think Colin mentioned a pending d-i fix, so respins seem inevitable anyway.
<infinity> Oh, but edubuntu is live, I guess?  Well, you know how to press the button you wrote. ;)
<stgraber> ah good, then we can wait for the d-i fix
#ubuntu-release 2014-02-04
<cjwatson> oops, sorry, I ran daily-checks manually with the wrong arguments so some of you will probably have got some duplicate image-health-check mail
<cjwatson> not sure I can do much about the precise image oversizing
<cjwatson> so, fortunately not many tests have been run yet as I need to respin most things for 12.04.4, I think
<cjwatson> there's an updated wubi.exe, which is on the live and DVD images
<ogra_> it seems to improve in each mail .... we should always run it multiple times :)
<cjwatson> there's an updated partman-crypto, which is on the d-i-based images
<cjwatson> ogra_: different series
<cjwatson> and the last one was quantal so wouldn't expect output there
<ogra_> dont trash my dreams :)
<cjwatson> there's an updated ltsp, which intersects with both the above
<cjwatson> and I still need to investigate why the wubi filesystem images are failing to build
<cjwatson> or more specifically why they stopped building on 2013-08-23
<xnox> cjwatson: i thought last couple of precise point releases, release team agreed that there is not much we can do about precise image growth, since hwe stacks get larger / gain additional dependencies.
<cjwatson> well, 2013-08-26 actually
<cjwatson> xnox: I think that's right
<cjwatson> but worth mentioning anyway
<xnox> (standing point-release item ;-) kind of reminds me debian's back in the day "kabbalah" vote on non-free linux kernel shortly before each release)
<xnox> (not any more, as default debian kernel is free these days)
<cjwatson> wubi fs builds probably fixed, retrying
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/revision/1360
<cjwatson> Fix texinfo files for makeinfo-5.1
<cjwatson> oops, sorry
<cjwatson> ok, that looks a bit better now.  respinning precise world
<cjwatson> except core, which hasn't changed
<ogra_> stgraber, i just had import-images running while starting copy-image ...
<ogra_> stgraber, it worked fine, but i got some traceback stuff
<ogra_> Waiting for other process to release the global lock
<ogra_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ogra_>   File "/srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/bin/copy-image", line 299, in <module>
<ogra_>     os.remove(lock_file)
<ogra_> OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/state/global.lock'
<ogra_> smells like copy-image didnt wait long enough to claim the new lock so the end of import-images removed the valid lockfile
<apw> ogra_, that description implies that we are lock breaking, which means the lockfile is basically worthless
<ogra_> apw, right ... i think it got torn out underneath the second command
<ogra_> it helpd to hold it back until the first one was done though
<apw> ahh, i see, it was "end of wait" recovery which failed
<ogra_> right
<apw> thats less frightening
<ogra_> just a race wiht the lock removal
<xnox> 12.04.4 -> wubi is all good now.
<stgraber> ogra_: oh, yes, I saw that one before, should be easy to fix when I have a minute. At least the os.remove is the last thing to happen so the stacktrace isn't too concerning (nothing was skipped due to it)
<ogra_> yeah, no worries
<ogra_> as long as the race is on removal :)
<shadeslayer> could someone force cantor https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cantor/4:4.12.1-0ubuntu1 to the release pocket?
<shadeslayer> it depends on things like gcl which haven't been bootstrapped on arm64 and ppc64el
<cjwatson> So why is it built on the architectures where it doesn't work?
<cjwatson> In general I'm not prepared to force uninstallable packages in
<cjwatson> But you could easily just not build cantor-backend-maxima on the arches that don't have gcl, no?
<cjwatson> (Or suggest how we might go about bootstrapping gcl, which is also a possibility ...)
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: I actually don't see a way to selectively not build the maxima backend just by build dep twiddling
 * shadeslayer looks at CMake
<cjwatson> you could arch-restrict it
<cjwatson> but I'm looking to see how hard it is to port gcl now
<shadeslayer> ok
<cjwatson> it's not a self-build-dep, so it might just be a straightforward porting job
<shadeslayer> interestingly the maxima, octave and scilab backends will always be built
<cjwatson> Fedora has a thoroughly unconvincing patch set that basically just updates config.{guess,sub}
<cjwatson> (claiming to fix this, but I don't think it does)
<shadeslayer_> cjwatson: let me know the situation wrt gcl
<shadeslayer_> I have http://paste.kde.org/pb337eb3d ready to be pushed
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: I had a look at this; I don't think the patch would be huge, but I'm not enough of a toolchain hacker to find it easy.  I think you should go ahead with that arch-restriction patch for now.
<shadeslayer> ack
<rsalveti> slangasek: hey, we're trying to land latest mir, which requires a rebuild of the xorg-server package, which was just uploaded (new upstream release), but unfortunately failing to build as it got some additional dependencies from universe
<rsalveti> slangasek: mlankhorst uploaded it while we were about to land mir, and I believe we can either drop the new release or try to include the newer dependencies in main
<rsalveti> but I believe the MIR process might not necessarily happen so soon
<rsalveti> slangasek: how should we proceed?
 * ogra_ thought there was a decision to stay with xorg 1.14 
<rsalveti> well, 1.15 was just uploaded :-)
<ogra_> yes, i see that
<ogra_> surprising
<rsalveti> kgunn: besides this issue with xorg, are we good to land latest mir?
<kgunn> rsalveti: ogra_ can i have like ....mmm....15 min...almost through ap testing...
<rsalveti> kgunn: sure, just to know if you already found any other issue with it :-)
<kgunn> it all looks ok...
<ogra_> kgunn, well, with the xorg issue it will probably take more than 15min anyway
<kgunn> so far
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> great
<rsalveti> asac: we might need your help as well
<rsalveti> seems you're the admin of https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-002, and I believe we'd need a new xorg-server upload there once we know how to proceed
<rsalveti> unless we remove the newer version from proposed
<Sarvatt> xserver will need a huge transition of packages once it builds in proposed, probably better off removing it if its urgent
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> well, we're trying to land mir for almost 2 weeks already
<rsalveti> if not more
<ogra_> if it blocks Mir that means it essentially blocks mobile development until Mir can land
<rsalveti> yup
<ogra_> and the mobile stuff produced a lot of backlog already due to delayed landings
<ogra_> keeping it artificially delayed due to an unexpected xserver bump seems bad
<Sarvatt> so i'm guessing the xserver update is going to need a FFe because MWC isn't until after feature freeze? :P
<Sarvatt> it would have been in much earlier but only just got an fglrx driver for it today
<slangasek> ogra_: mm, do you know where it was discussed to stay with xorg 1.14?
<ogra_> slangasek, no, i just had the impression
<slangasek> ok
<ogra_> (that we dont want to invest much extra work into new xorg versions)
<slangasek> is there an MIR bug open for libxshmfence?
<slangasek> yes, bug #1276103, which is marked approved by the MIR team
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276103 in x11proto-present (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libxshmfence, x11proto-present and x11proto-dri3" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276103
<slangasek> rsalveti: ^^ so this will be unblocked as soon as we promote those packages to main (doing so now)
<ogra_> ya
<ogra_> y
<rsalveti> slangasek: awesome
<slangasek> (done)
<rsalveti> great
<rsalveti> kgunn: we should be good then, just need a rebuild once we're able to land mir
<kgunn> rsalveti: ack ...on it
<kgunn> rsalveti: ok...sorry for the delay...all good on mir testing...i only had one AP failure on unity8 suite...and it was some notification test that seems completely unrelated to mir
<kgunn> i say its good
<rsalveti> kgunn: alright, so +1 on your side
<rsalveti> kgunn: which slot, 2?
<kgunn> rsalveti: yes...002
<rsalveti> kgunn: alright, will try to publish it
 * rsalveti crosses his fingers
 * kgunn crosses every limb and digit
<rsalveti> packaging changes, let me quickly review those
<rsalveti> looks fine
<rsalveti> failed when publishing xorg, which was kind of expected, need to bump xorg in the ppa
<rsalveti> slangasek: there's a new for xorg-server
<slangasek> rsalveti: looking
<slangasek> rsalveti: accepted
<rsalveti> slangasek: thanks
#ubuntu-release 2014-02-05
<RAOF> You know what's totally awesome? When packages get released from -proposed without a comment and then someone marks the bug as verification-done, also without comment.
<infinity> RAOF: ?
<RAOF> infinity: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1186273
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1186273 in network-manager (Ubuntu Quantal) "DUN via bluetooth with a password fails" [High,Fix committed]
<cyphermox_> moo?
<RAOF> Baaaa
<RAOF> cyphermox_: Oh, you're highlighted on network-manager? :P
<cyphermox_> ssshh
<cyphermox_> RAOF: I don't think it has been released, but I'll talk to jpds tomorrow
<RAOF> cyphermox_: Check the bug, comment #22 - it's been released to raring.
<cyphermox_> oh right
<cyphermox_> and I was parsing that as longer ago than it really is
<cyphermox_> I doubt the part about verification done on precise though
<cyphermox_> I'll double-check with the responsible parties tomorrow, in the meantime I've reverted the tag, if that's ok with you
<RAOF> cyphermox_: Yeah, that's fine.
<RAOF> Yes! A successful linux-firmware verification!
<infinity> RAOF: raring... The same raring that's EOL?
<RAOF> infinity: Yeah, that raring. Did it's EOL status trigger acceptance of everything in raring-proposed?
<infinity> No.
<infinity> bdmurray released it.
<infinity> But EOL should trigger empyting the -proposed pocket, so I'll go delete anything else in there.
<infinity> ... if there is anything else.
<infinity> Although, I'm not sure if we've ever done that in the past.
<infinity> Not like it hurts to archive it with the pending proposed bits frozen in time.
<infinity> And, indeed, previous releases were EOLed with stuff still in proposed, so meh.
<infinity> Comment: NBS
<infinity> 354 packages successfully removed.
<infinity> Why is that so satisfying every time?
<cjwatson> Who accepted cloud-init/precise-proposed?
<cjwatson> It's not on CD images as far as I can see, so maybe it's OK - but please check with me before accepting anything into precise-proposed until 12.04.4 is out, as mentioned on -devel-announce
<cjwatson> (Or copying anything into precise-updates)
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: re firefox, I'm not going to wait for it; if I have to respin and include it, so be it, otherwise people will pick it up on upgrades
<RAOF> cjwatson: 'twas me, sorry.
<cjwatson> RAOF: ok, no problem in this case :)
<xnox> cjwatson: cloud-init is on the cloud-images however - http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/precise/current/precise-server-cloudimg-i386.manifest and takes 6h+ to respin all of those.
<cjwatson> I guess that's up to utlemming_.  it's not in -updates yet
 * apw notes compiz in trusty appears to be borked
<xnox> apw: yeah, there was protobuf abi break which is progress to be fixed.
<ogra_> it is fixed, ou could pull the deb from -proposed
<apw> xnox, how did that not get noticed by versioning and get stuck by britney etc
<ogra_> (might be good to actually get feedback if compiz is fine with it again)
<apw> ogra_, ack
<ogra_> apw, non exported symbol change
<ogra_> (i.e. ABI change without bump)
<apw> if the symbol isn't exported then noone could be using it :)
<ogra_> a symbol was changed and not properly exported (as i understood)
<ogra_> anyway, try the libprotobuf from proposed and see if it helps
 * ogra_ only tested on phone 
<apw> ogra_, confirming that upgrading to that fixes my machine
 * apw notes that these binaries are blocked in proposed
<ogra_> apw, well, i think cjwatson can unleash it
<ogra_> seems like a manual block
<apw> yeah waiting on testing on the phone, we are doing some more testing here as well; though it seems to have fixed my compiz and mumble
<cjwatson> apw: protobuf doesn't have .symbols files, so no fine-grained checking of exported symbols
<cjwatson> that should be fixed, but I'm only driving-by this ...
<apw> cjwatson, makes sensew
<stgraber> LTSP on Edubuntu hangs at boot time somehow, trying to figure out what's causing this...
<infinity> stgraber: Poorly-written software would be my guess.
<infinity> *duck*
<cjwatson> stgraber: precise?
<stgraber> infinity: :) well, looking at the bit of code that seems to be hanging, my first guess would be "the kernel", so I very much hope I'm wrong ;)
<stgraber> cjwatson: yep, precise
<infinity> stgraber: I think the kernel would fall into my description of the problem.
<infinity> But yes, here's hoping it's not that.
<infinity> We're somewhere between "way too late" and "hahaha" for timing on pushing another kernel to 12.04.4
<mdeslaur> lol
<apw> stgraber, got a pointer to the code which is hanging
<stgraber> apw: oh actually, there's one line at the end of that initrd script which I didn't see which seems a whole more likely to cause the problem I'm seeing than the rest of the script.
<stgraber> apw: the rest of the script just does tmpfs, bind-mounts and move mounts, none of which are terribly likely to be broken in interesting ways that we didn't notice already
<stgraber> apw: the one line I didn't notice before on the other end is chrooting into the system and running a command, so my current guess is that something's going wrong in whatever it's running
<stgraber> apw: so it looks like the hang comes from "chroot $rootmnt test -w /" over a nbd mounted squashfs + overlayfs on top
<stgraber> apw: apparently I can list the whole fs just fine (find $rootmnt), though reading data from it causes the hang, digging some more
<stgraber> though, that's with a 3.2 kernel (Edubuntu uses the 3.2 kernel for LTSP due to a lot of our users having non-pae hardware), so now I'm really confused as to how this regressed
<apw> stgraber, well its not changing a whole heap thats for sure being so very old
<apw> stgraber, what kernel would the last tested known good kernel have been in this form
<stgraber> apw: it sure used to work when we released 12.04.3, so whatever the current 3.2 was at that time. I'm testing a few downgrades now to see if it's that simple (in which case, we're pretty much screwed for 12.04.4 but at least I don't need to do emergency ltsp updates)
 * apw wonders how to figure out the .3 2.6.32 kernel
<stgraber> apw: edubuntu 12.04.3 lts had 3.2.0-52.78, I'll start by downgrading to that one and see if things work as expected, then try some random ones in between
<xnox> stgraber: could be related to "fixed nfsroot" with hwe kernels as part of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1217041
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1217041 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Saucy) "initramfs-tools: please include separated nfs modules" [Undecided,Fix released]
<xnox> stgraber: which in turn regressed 12.04.0 kernel?
<apw> stgraber, the manifest for the edubuntu 12.04.3 seems to contains the lts-raring kernel, so i assume its somewhere else ?
<stgraber> apw: yeah, we only ship the -pae 3.2 kernel for LTSP which is in a ltsp.img squashfs on the iso image and doesn't appear in the manifest
<stgraber> apw: I figured out the version of the 3.2 kernel based on that of linux-libc-dev in the 12.04.3 manifest which does match whatever 3.2 kernel was current at the time
<apw> stgraber, ok no changes in squashfs or overlayfs for the range you mention, a small delta in nfs
<apw> stgraber, what filesytem type is the overlay writable layer
<ogra_> in LTSP ?
<ogra_> thats tmpfs
<apw> yes
<apw> nothing there either then
<ogra_> any nbd changes perhaps ?
<ogra_> the squashfs gets provided via nbd
<ogra_> (or could the nfs changes have influenced nbd)
<stgraber> apw: ro layer is nbd mounted squashfs, rw layer is tmpfs, though the hang happens even before I mount the overlay
<apw> there is some hcange to nbD
<ogra_> there we go :)
<stgraber> gah, just reproduced the same hang with 3.2.0-52-generic-pae, so now I'm really really confused
<stgraber> alright, screw those VMs, I want to see the same thing on actual hardware before I dig any deeper into that mess...
<apw> ogra_, the change there is only at disconnect time, which would be on unmount i assume i this case; and we anr't doing that normal startup and use is unchanged
<apw> stgraber, so "it never worked" is where we are, erp
<ogra_> heh
<stgraber> apw: well, Edubuntu 12.04.3 certainly worked or we wouldn't have released it, now I just need to figure out what's causing the change in behaviour... the squashfs is clearly valid, the nbd server seems to work (as I can mount and read the image without any trouble from another box), so I'm left with either a very very weird bug or kvm playin tricks on me
<stgraber> I'm currently very much hoping on the latter
<stgraber> apw: works fine on actual hardware... so I have no idea what's going on with nbd over kvm's network/bridges here but whatever, it works on metal and that's all we care about
<ogra_> \m/
<ogra_> metal ...
<apw> stgraber, nnng, sounds good in the sense it is releaseable, sounds bad in the sense it implies that kvm networking is bored on your host or something
<stgraber> apw: doh, just found what's wrong, not sure how it go that way though
<stgraber>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1442  Metric:1
<apw> stgraber, mtu ?  that looks familiar
<apw> like an ipv6 tunnel size or something
<stgraber> yeah, I don't know why that bridge's mtu went down to 1442 especially as it's only used for internal VM networking, it's not connected to any external device which may have caused the mtu change...
<stgraber> anyway, setting it back to 1500 fixes all my issues, so that's good.
<apw> it is slightly worrying that nbd is so sensitive to mtu
<stgraber> well, my guess is that: VM1 has mtu 1500, bridge on host has mtu 1442, VM2 has mtu 1500
<stgraber> so any packet larger than 1442 will magically disappear
<stgraber> because the host only runs the bridge, it's not routing or anything so won't fragment properly, as far as both VMs are concerned, they have a mtu 1500 link so have no reason to fragment either
<apw> stgraber, that sounds rather plausible yes
<michagogo|cloud> When does Ubuntu 12.04.4 get released?
<infinity> michagogo|cloud: Some time tomorrow.
<michagogo|cloud> There isn't a specific set time?
<infinity> michagogo|cloud: Nope.  There never is.  "When it's ready".
<michagogo|cloud> What defines "Ready"?
<knome> michagogo|cloud, when the release team thinks it's okay to release. there is no exact answer for your question, so please, stop asking
<michagogo|cloud> Okay. What's the best way to find out that it's happened?
<knome> follow the ubuntu-announce mailing list
<cjwatson> *Probably* some time tomorrow.  Point releases have a bit more permissible slippage (though I'd prefer not to have to slip the date).
<elfy> cjwatson: I marked those two ^^ tracker won't let me mark the alternates for some reason - but they are
<michagogo|cloud> What does that mean?
<knome> cjwatson, thanks for all the help.
<elfy> yep +1 to that :)
<knome> michagogo|cloud, the xubuntu team considers the xubuntu desktop images ready to be published.
<michagogo|cloud> Ahh
#ubuntu-release 2014-02-06
<xnox> cjwatson: Riddell: i really wish all flavours used hwe kernels, can we make that a hard requirement for the 14.04 point releases.
<xnox> it's either hwe kernels, or don't do point release.
<stgraber> xnox: well, for Edubuntu I'd have very strongly objected to such a policy in 12.04 as the original 3.2 kernel was the only way we could support non-pae machines at all (which still make up a very high percentage of thin clients)
<stgraber> though for 14.04, I don't care nearly as much as non-pae is entirely gone and those users will stay on 12.04 until their hardware dies
<knome> hmm, is that so?
<xnox> cjwatson: Riddell: stgraber: So i've properly trianged bug 1276739
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276739 in partman-crypto (Ubuntu) "partman-crypto uses xts by default, yet xts.ko kernel module is not present in 3.2 (original-point-zero stack) crypto-modules-udeb" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276739
<xnox> cjwatson: please advise how to proceed.
<xnox> or anyone else on release / 12.04.4 driving team.
<infinity> xnox: We're definitely not going to fix the kernel udeb before release.  Another workaround (or release note) might be appropriate.
<xnox> getting the crypto-modules-udeb fixed seems like the best option in the long run, and probably release noting it seems appropriate for the affected flavours that use 3.2 stack and publish alternate/d-i images.
<Riddell> xnox: cjwatson: I'm thinking we just don't release alternate images for kubuntu in 12.04.4
<Riddell> hmm will this affect any desktop image install options?
<highvoltage> stgraber: I also tested the images again, they work great, marked as ready too.
<highvoltage> is there an existing script/webpage/something that shows which packages have been updated since the last point release?
<cjwatson> Riddell: desktop won't be affected - full-disk encryption wasn't offered there in 12.04
<cjwatson> highvoltage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/12.04.4
<cjwatson> (linked from the master precise release notes page)
<cjwatson> Riddell,xnox: we could release the affected images but note that full-disk encryption won't work; IMO that isn't too unreasonable
<highvoltage> diolch
<michagogo|cloud> There aren't prerelease images of point releases, are there? I need to install a precise VM and I'd rather not have to download all the updates on the VM
<cjwatson> there are daily builds (necessarily)
<cjwatson> hunt around on cdimage for directories with "precise" in the path
<xnox> Riddell: desktop is not affected, as normal kernel modules are present from a deb. Also in precise, desktop installer didn't support full disk encryption.
<xnox> cjwatson: Riddell: yeah, i'm up to release note that "automatic full-disk encryption recipe" does not work on kubuntu, (other flavors that use 3.2, Lubuntu?!)
<cjwatson> xnox: the only 3.2-based alternates are Kubuntu and Xubuntu
 * knome pops up
<cjwatson> I'm rather surprised that somebody got the encryption test to pass on the Xubuntu alternates
<cjwatson> Am I missing something?
<knome> cjwatson, who was it?
<cjwatson> knome: lderan
<knome> should be valid
 * xnox quickly downloads and runs the xubuntu test.
<cjwatson> It might be worth quickly rerunning that to check whether you see ... that :-)
<knome> (he's trusted, and he's not the one who had accidentally marked a test "passed" while it failed)
<michagogo|cloud> cjwatson: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/dvd/current/precise-dvd-amd64.iso?
<xnox> thanks apw for fixing xts.ko for precise proper =)
<knome> cjwatson, xnox: we're looking if we can get ahold of lderan soon, and will get back to you if that happens
<apw> xnox, could we not revert the partman-crypto change just long enough to rebuild those two images, so they at least work ?
<apw> how feasable is this preimaging attack anyway ?
<apw> xnox, yeah did that so if there is a .5 it won't have the problem again
<apw> as we will have forgotten by then
<xnox> apw: the attack is step by step intructions in blog post / script kiddie style.
<elfy> cjwatson knome - I'll run it now
<xnox> apw: well, netboot installer et.al. would get fixed whenever the updated udeb lands.
<apw> (if d-i is also respun right?)
<xnox> cjwatson: elfy: yeah xubuntu fails as well same as kubuntu.
<xnox> apw: manual partitioning works, and it's very sad that it appears that default ivalgorithm is not preseedable for the "wipe all, use encrypted lvm" option =(
<elfy> xnox: no point in me doing it then
<knome> release noting that for xubuntu is fine for me
<xnox> apw: if it was preseedable, we'd just stick an option for the /cdrom/preseed for affected images and just respin those.
<knome> it's unfortunate, but as long as there is an option/way past it...
<apw> xnox, that is unfortuanate
<xnox> Added release note: "Performing automatic encrypted LVM installation using Kubuntu and Xubuntu 12.04.4 alternate installer images results in a failure to configure encrypted volumes. Please either use manual partitioning to create encrypted volumes with any non-default "IV algorithm" setting or use 12.04.3 media to complete the installation. (1276739)"
<elfy> xnox: thanks
<cjwatson> Yeah, I did start by thinking that maybe we should change partman-crypto to only use the new ivalg if the relevant kernel modules are available, but I'm not comfortable with that kind of fail-insecure approach.
<cjwatson> xnox: The release note should be explicit that the 12.04.3 approach is insecure, and link to an explanation
<cjwatson> (Or indeed that any of the workarounds are insecure, I guess :-/ )
<xnox> cjwatson: yeah, i was thinking that something like that needs to be added, but i couldn't come up with a non-confusing way of saying it.
<xnox> cjwatson: we could ask users to setup xts using live-cd and then reboot into d-i, activate the volume and complete the installation.
<xnox> but that's a stretch.
<Riddell> where are the release notes?
<xnox> Riddell: follow the rabbit holes from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<xnox> i had to modify one page for the release note to appear under xubuntu & kubuntu.
<xnox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu#PrecisePangolin.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure-1.Boot.2C_Installation_and_Post-Installation
<xnox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu#PrecisePangolin.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure-1.Boot.2C_Installation_and_Post-Installation
<Riddell> xnox: thanks for adding it
<cjwatson> anyone able to smoke-test the Ubuntu and Ubuntu Studio DVDs?
<cjwatson> Ubuntu alternate/desktop/server have been smoke-tested by way of ci.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> oh, and Mythbuntu could do with a smoke-test too
<cjwatson> (wish I was in the office today)
<zequence> cjwatson: I'll have a look at Ubuntu Studio
<cjwatson> yay, thanks
<zequence> cjwatson: 12.04, right?
<zequence> cjwatson: Where is the iso?
<zequence> ah, foudn it
<elfy> zequence: you want me to do one of them ? I'd do them in a vm
<xnox> cjwatson: what's left? i can do any with my bandwidth.
<cjwatson> xnox: Ubuntu DVD would be helpful
<xnox> cjwatson: ack, taking.
<zequence> elfy: If you have time, sure. I'm downloading both ISOs right now. I'm doing amd64 first
<elfy> seems xnox is :)
<knome> elfy, he took ubuntu, not studio
<knome> elfy, take studio i386
<elfy> oh - not reading properly ...
<elfy> zequence knome yep - I'll do 32bit
<zequence> elfy: Thanks :)
<elfy> welcome
<Riddell> gosh, it gets harder to motivate people to test LTS releases the older they are
<mlankhorst> and it's easy! :-D
<mlankhorst> apt-get install xserver-xorg-lts-XXXXXX, done
<cjwatson> ah, I see that today is the "fix release tools which have bitrotten since the last time" day
 * xnox ponders if it's normal for ubuntu-dvd to install both 3.2 and hwe-lts kernel into target.... let's see what it will reboot into =)
<cjwatson> ... I forget
 * xnox started the endless wait of removing all langpacks.
<cjwatson> yeah :-/
<cjwatson> that's damned if you do, damned if you don't
<cjwatson> Looks like the only set of images with no attention at all so far is Mythbuntu
<Riddell> I can look at them shortly, about to finish kubuntu
 * xnox is very glad we dropped dvd images, they are quite pointless for ubuntu-desktop product.
<Riddell> "WARNING: This image is OVERSIZED. This should never happen during milestone testing." mythbuntu do you care?
 * xnox The honeybadger.... oh wait =)
<Riddell> superm1_: ↑
<cjwatson> I have decided in general that it's not feasible to care about oversizedness for this point release
<cjwatson> mythbuntu was oversized for 12.04.3 as well
<cjwatson> it's a bit more so now, but ... whatever
<Riddell> fair enough
<Riddell> any pointers on how to test mythbuntu? the iso site and #mythbuntu are silent. I seem to be installing a frontend/backend combo
<cjwatson> that I don't know
<zequence> Ran out of disk space. Think I can't run virtual installs from encrypted drives, so I have to get home and redo
<Riddell> buy a bigger disk :)
<zequence> Riddell: All I had was 8GB of usb stick space
<zequence> Going home now, anyway. Will retry within an hour
<xnox> cjwatson: ubuntu dvd's are good to go.
<xnox> cjwatson: found a hallarious localisation bug however =) i don't envy localised command line users
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/1277079
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1277079 in bash (Ubuntu Precise) "ложь: command not found" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> ow :)
<cjwatson> I keep meaning to switch my locale to Irish to help me learn it, but it needs a week when I can cope with being confused about how to use my computer
<xnox> cjwatson: yeah, jodh changed his to french i think, to help him learn =)
 * xnox ponders about welsh, or scots gaellic.
<cjwatson> I can sort of read bits of Scots Gaelic by pretending they're roughly like Irish and with the aid of a dictionary
<cjwatson> can't even come close to writing it though :)
<cjwatson> I've had a few very strange twitter conversations in bilingual Irish/Scottish Gaelic
<xnox> hm, i wonder how it's like with a screen reader =)
<Riddell> welsh hard for me to use, no "k" in welsh, lots of gnome users there as a result
<cjwatson> ha :-)
<cjwatson> not that Scottish Gaelic has a k either AFAICS
<cjwatson> so you have to be CDE
<cjwatson> (*shudder*)
<Riddell> jings and crivvens
<Riddell> mythbuntu seems to work, ticked the ready box
<cjwatson> oarsome
<Riddell> ubuntu alternates, server and ubuntu studio seem a bit lacking
<cjwatson> first two I'm not too worried about as ci.ubuntu.com has smoketested them
 * Riddell goes with ubuntu studio amd64 then
<elfy> I thought zequence was doing that one Riddell
<elfy> I did the 32bit for him - apart from the persistence bit of live
<Riddell> ok so should be all covered
<Riddell> I'll download one anyway just incase
<cjwatson> much appreciated
<cjwatson> I have some recentish alternate images lying around, so I'll see if I can do a bit of smoking there
<knome> cjwatson, xnox: wanted to talk to lderan about the test results?
<knome> he's here now.
<lderan> hello
<xnox> knome: not really, the bug report is valid with an established cause and identified scope of affected images.
<knome> wasn't he able to do something that isn't possible?
<knome> or did i misunderstood..
<lderan> which alternative test is this about?
<knome> lderan, full disk encryption
<xnox> knome: it doesn't matter. The bug is now resolved, and a proper kernel packaging fix is in progress to be done. It will not make .4 release and we can wish for bugs to surface earlier, but such is life =)
<lderan> it booted up fine when i selected that option :S
<xnox> knome: the kernel freeze was one month ago for .4
<knome> xnox, ah, right.
<knome> mhm ;)
<knome> thus is life.
<xnox> lderan: we found a bug, very late in testing. your testing might have surfaced it earlier, but it wouldn't have made a difference by now =) so don't worry about it.
<lderan> xnox, okay dokey :)
<zequence> Riddell: I'm home, and downloading now
<elfy> zequence: I did the 32 bit - but I couldn't do the persistence bit of the livecd testcase here
<zequence> elfy: np. I'll do that too
<elfy> ok
<elfy> I left that test as in progress, the install one I passed
<zequence> hmmm, download time is really long though
<elfy> zequence: I can get the install done
<elfy> just not the live bit
<zequence> I was totally oblivious to the release date for 12.04.4, so sorry for missing that. I've put up a calendar for Ubuntu Studio for that sort of thing, but forgot to add this
<elfy> zequence: I'm installing it now
<stgraber> highvoltage: thanks
<elfy> zequence: 64bit install is done - as is the bit of the livecd I can do :)
<stgraber> highvoltage: did you already do the paperwork (release announcement on the website) and gave the URL to cjwatson?
<cjwatson> oh yeah I need to start collecting announcements ...
<cjwatson> and for that matter drafting the main one
<cjwatson> unleash the copy and paste, Batman
<cjwatson> OK, that was easy to draft.  Yep, send me your flavour announcement URLs folks
<cjwatson> I think I'll get some more coffee and then start in on the publication
<zequence> cjwatson: I see you went over our release notes. Thanks. Was not much for me to do there
<cjwatson> I think only in a fairly basic way
<zequence> Yeah, I think those release notes should be a bit thinner on our part :). Think I'll trim it a bit
<Riddell> cjwatson: kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-12.04.4
<zequence> cjwatson: Ubuntu Studio link http://ubuntustudio.org/2014/02/ubuntu-studio-12-04-4-precise-pangolin-point-release/
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://www.edubuntu.org/news/12.04.4-release
<stgraber> highvoltage: I quickly copy/pasted + sed that one ^ feel free to improve :)
<knome> xubuntu will be at http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-12-04-4-released/
<cjwatson> thanks all
<Riddell> is that persitence use case in ubuntu studio unique? or just they're the ones who insist on it during live cd testing?
<zequence> Riddell: I hardly think so
<zequence> Also, we haven't done any changes ourselves - but we do have our own kernel (which is still 3.2)
<xnox> Riddell: livecd, persistence test is mentioned for every live cd.
<xnox> Riddell: i don't think we actually do execute persistence for each one of them.
<xnox> Riddell: maybe that should be scripted and tested with qemu.
 * xnox ponders if i should ask "was ubiquity tested with new gtk upload?! ^" =)))) 
<seb128> xnox, it was not, but the change is in the print dialog .so
<xnox> printing, doesn't matter =)
<seb128> right
<Riddell> well I can't get persistence to work in ubuntu studio
 * xnox ponders if persistence then works at all on any of these.
<didrocks> are amr64 really busy?
<didrocks> I wonder if we can get https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediascanner2/0.99+14.04.20140205-0ubuntu1/+build/5561127 in the next image (that blocks mediascanner2)
<didrocks> e-d-s, gtk2 and pykde
<didrocks> seb128: that's your fault! :)
<cjwatson> arm64> yes, three builders isn't quite enough to keep up all the time
<cjwatson> I've scored that build up
<seb128> didrocks, roooh
<didrocks> cjwatson: thanks!
<didrocks> I still blame seb128 :)
<zequence> Riddell: elfy Thanks for the help with testing. Marking US images ready
<Riddell> yay, 12.04.4 is good to go?
<cjwatson> I think so, I've started publishing
<michagogo|cloud> cjwatson: does that mean release in 3 hours?
<elfy> cjwatson: you want our's published now?
<cjwatson> michagogo|cloud: please don't ask me that kind of question right now
<cjwatson> elfy: your what?
<elfy> 1204 release notes
<cjwatson> you mean announcement?
<michagogo|cloud> Okay, sorry. (It's just that that's one of the steps mentioned on the point release process)
<elfy> yes - sorry - juggling here :)
<cjwatson> elfy: hold off a bit please, I'll let you know
<elfy> ok
<cjwatson> michagogo|cloud: that's a minimum of three hours - I actually did those bits yesterday
<michagogo|cloud> Ah, okay. Sorry.
<xnox> michagogo|cloud: we release... when we release. there never are any set timing nor count-downs.
<cjwatson> damnit checksum-directory is being ridiculously slow for some reason
<michagogo|cloud> xnox: in that case, I guess I misread the pr process page
<cjwatson> the process pages are mainly checklists for the people doing the work, so that we don't forget anything
<cjwatson> they're not really intended for people trying to derive times
<cjwatson> and they're pretty mutable as dictated by need
<michagogo|cloud> Fair enough.
<cjwatson> hm, for some reason a bunch of ctimes on large files were updated yesterday, hence the rechecksumming
<cjwatson> probably faster to just suck it up now and investigate later ...
 * michagogo|cloud twists one of those disposable confetti air cannons
 * cjwatson finally finishes the incredibly tedious archiving step and moves on to actually publishing stuff
<highvoltage> stgraber: thanks, I just got home from jogging and was about to do the copy/paste/sed as well
<highvoltage> stgraber: so .4 has the same ltsp version as .3?
<stgraber> highvoltage: except for a 2 lines patch to support the new kernels, yes
<highvoltage> stgraber: cool
<cjwatson> waiting for cdimage.u.c and mirrors to catch up a bit
<cjwatson> website should be live in ~10min
<cjwatson> (I'm not worrying too much about it being in exact sync, in favour of not making the web team stay late)
<UbuntuTorrenter> Hmm, the 12.04.4 torrents aren't authorized on your tracker
<cjwatson> I only *just* pushed them out
<UbuntuTorrenter> at least, not the desktop i386/amd64
<cjwatson> and I doubt the backend machine has caught up properly yet
<cjwatson> I'd wait ten minutes or so and try again?
<UbuntuTorrenter> In the meantime I'll use the regular download link in the webseeds box
<cjwatson> cdimage.u.c has certainly not caught up yet; I don't have an easy way to tell whether torrent.u.c has
<cjwatson> UbuntuTorrenter: it would be helpful to hold off a bit, to maximise the chance of mirrors catching up
<UbuntuTorrenter> ?
<UbuntuTorrenter> cjwatson, what do yuo mean?
<cjwatson> UbuntuTorrenter: that it would be helpful not to rush to download it immediately, for the reason I gave
<UbuntuTorrenter> What do you mean, to maximise the chance of mirrors catching up?
<cjwatson> I'm trying to allow time for releases.ubuntu.com mirrors to update before I send the announcement
<cjwatson> that's easier if the world isn't hammering it
<UbuntuTorrenter> But I need the iso
<cjwatson> I'm not saying you can't, I'm saying that you aren't helping Ubuntu by rushing to download it
<apw> UbuntuTorrenter, he is saying don't hammer the master while we are syncing the mirrors, as they will mirror faster to the benefit of all
<UbuntuTorrenter> I'm only getting 30 kB/s :'-(
<UbuntuTorrenter> Is there an easy way to see what mirrors already have it?
<cjwatson> could you please just wait a bit
<UbuntuTorrenter> but I need the iso and i'm on a deadline
<UbuntuTorrenter> At this rate it is taking 6 hours to complete........
<infinity> UbuntuTorrenter: Setting deadlines based on malleable release schedules doesn't seem like the sanest idea.  We could have released 6 hours from now, or tomorrow...
<cjwatson> I'm on a deadline too, it's "finish the release before I have to stop and do childcare instead"
<infinity> (And if you wait an hour or two, your download will probably be faster)
<UbuntuTorrenter> does anyone have a link to a direct download of the ISOs besides releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<UbuntuTorrenter> perhaps a list of mirrors and their sync status?
<cjwatson> I don't have a list of mirrors yet
<cjwatson> I'm working on it.  Answering questions on IRC isn't helping
<UbuntuTorrenter> i am seeing the server is in London
<UbuntuTorrenter> Should I expect english mirrors to have .4 first?
 * mlankhorst points at the previous answer
<apw> UbuntuTorrenter, there is literally no way to know at the current time, really
<xnox> UbuntuTorrenter: please, be patient, ideally wait for torrents to start working and use those once they become available.
<xnox> and that would beat everything else.
<UbuntuTorrenter> I got 15 peers through peer exchange
<UbuntuTorrenter> and also another web mirrow, gb.releases.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> mirror prober running now, hopefully will get answer soon
<infinity> (base)adconrad@cthulhu:~$ host gb.releases.ubuntu.com
<infinity> gb.releases.ubuntu.com is an alias for releases.ubuntu.com.
<infinity> UbuntuTorrenter: We really don't need the running commentary on how well your download efforts are going.
<infinity> UbuntuTorrenter: That might seem rude, but this channel is about coordinating releases, not answering random questions.
<UbuntuTorrenter> oh, is releases.ubuntu.com a dns round-robin? gb. and no prefix got different a records
<UbuntuTorrenter> oh, I thought it was a channel about the release
<cjwatson> OK, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors has a list of mirrors known to have 12.04.4 now
<xnox> UbuntuTorrenter: you want #ubuntu-release-party instead =)
<cjwatson> seems accurate from a random sampling
<cjwatson> so go nuts with any of those mirrors that aren't [gb.]releases.ubuntu.com
<xnox> cjwatson: torrent.ubuntu.com says "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker"
<xnox> when attempting to torrent a desktop iso.
<cjwatson> hmm, it doesn't seem to have all the ones I'd expect
<xnox> wait, it now worked. all is green.
<cjwatson> it seems to be still actively syncing - ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso just appeared in the index
<cjwatson> -i386 isn't there yet so it's still going
<xnox> yeap, desktop-i386 & servers are declined. alternates & amd64 are good.
<cjwatson> desktop-i386 should be there now
<cjwatson> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ has the index of what it has
<xnox> ah, excellent. didn't know about that page.
<Laney> The machine is pretty slow at hashing new files
<Laney> You should expect a fair delay
<cjwatson> better than it used to be on the old hw, but yes
<Laney> yeah, at least IS don't have to be poked every time
 * Laney → team dinner
 * mlankhorst → Laney
<cjwatson> 2014-02-06 18:19:15 INFO    Re-enabling 16 mirror(s): ...
<cjwatson> getting there
<UbuntuTorrenter> Awesome -- added those 50-something as webseeds, getting a megabyte per second
<xnox> UbuntuTorrenter: i'm getting more than that via torrents, which are now working.
<UbuntuTorrenter> also, I see you authorizd on the trackers
<elfy> cjwatson: I'm still holding off on publishing announcement
<UbuntuTorrenter> only two seeds from the tracker, though
<cjwatson> authorized> we didn't do anything except wait - the unauthorized state happens when the tracker hasn't caught up with syncing the raw files to its own disk yet
<cjwatson> elfy: yep, I'm waiting for cdimage itself to finish syncing :-/
<elfy> ok wasn't sure what was going on amongst all the noise ;)
<cjwatson> it's getting there, seems to be up to ubuntustudio
<cjwatson> (or thereabouts, given that there are multiple hosts)
<elfy> excellent
<elfy> I shall go fight the weather for a bit
<cjwatson> call it maybe half an hour
<elfy> okey doke
 * cjwatson vanishes for a bit
<zul> can someone please promote ntdb please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntdb/+bug/1270831
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1270831 in ntdb (Ubuntu Trusty) "[MIR] ntdb, build dependency of samba" [Critical,Fix committed]
<michagogo|cloud> What is "melior malum quod cognoscis" supposed to mean, btw? Google Translate isn't very useful
<michagogo|cloud> (and ##latin tells me that it's not valid Latin)
<cjwatson> michagogo|cloud: better the devil you know
<cjwatson> it's cod-Latin but it's not *entirely* dreadful :)
 * michagogo|cloud googles
<michagogo|cloud> Ahh
<cjwatson> I blame slangasek
 * michagogo|cloud was unfamiliar with that idion
<michagogo|cloud> idiom*
<knome> cjwatson, http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_say_Better_the_devil_you_know_in_Latin :)
<michagogo|cloud> slangasek... name rings a bell
<michagogo|cloud> Oh, I think he was the one who removed Bitcoin and Litecoin from Trusty
<cjwatson> not sure I'm impressed with that wiki.answers post; surely cognosco > scio for this
<cjwatson> anyway ...
<cjwatson> looks like one of the cdimage mirrors is still in progress
<slangasek> cjwatson: "cod" Latin? :)
<cjwatson> mm, maybe not quite as much so as https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog_Latin :-)
<cjwatson> I did assume you were going more for comic effect than seriousness though
<slangasek> I was intending it to be a legitimate Latin translation, did I fail? :)
<cjwatson> michagogo|cloud claimed earlier that ##latin said so
<cjwatson> how accurate *that* is I don't know
<slangasek> :)
<knome> http://www.thelivingmoon.com/45jack_files/03files/Space_Weapons_05b_Secret_Satellites.html too.
<knome> "melior diabolus quem scies"
<slangasek> hmm, use of subjunctive seems reasonable there
<slangasek> knome: that's a translation of a slightly different phrase
<knome> is it?
<cjwatson> well.  I prefer "badness" to the more literal "devil" here, and I'm definitely not convinced that scio (tends to be knowing of facts) is better than cognosco (tends to be about familiarity)
<knome> just evil/devil
<cjwatson> the English is really "better the bad thing that you're familiar with"
<slangasek> 'diabolus quem' == 'the devil whom'; 'malum quod' == 'the evil/bad which'
<slangasek> in context it refers to bugs; I guess which translation you prefer depends on whether you consider bugs to be active agents of evil ;)
<knome> heh
<michagogo|cloud> slangasek: Btw, that reminds me -- I wanted to ask you a question re: "Unfortunately, it is not feasible to remove the package from stable releases.  If there are versions of the package in stable releases that are actively harmful, we could accept an SRU that disables the problematic parts on upgrade (with a suitable notice)."
<michagogo|cloud> What would the process be for something like this?
<michagogo|cloud> (I've searched the web for an answer and not found anything)
<slangasek> michagogo|cloud: it would be the standard SRU process, providing a patch that neuters the software and explains why (in the bug report, and preferably on upgrade) why this is necessary
 * michagogo|cloud , unfortunately, is ~completely unfamiliar with coding and software packaging
<cjwatson> I think I gave you an example of such a thing, or do I misremember?
<cjwatson> so, zaniah is up to xubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso and reportedly not stuck, so hopefully it's not far off now
<michagogo|cloud> cjwatson: I think you pointed me at a package that did something sort of similar, but that doesn't quite help me
<knome> oh yay :)
<cjwatson> michagogo|cloud: I suspect it's the best anyone will be able to offer without actually doing the work themselves
<michagogo|cloud> I wish I had any idea how any of this worked :-/
<elfy> incantations I think
<cjwatson> hardly
<elfy> :)
<cjwatson> you're just substituting a package that does nothing and provides some kind of reasonable indication to the user
<cjwatson> I honestly don't think it's helpful to make it sound magical
<Noskcaj> Could someone from the SRU team approve xfce4-weather-plugin? It's completely broken in precise
<cjwatson> stgraber: do you know why import-images is basically just sitting continuously using an entire core on nusakan?  it seems a bit excessive
<stgraber> cjwatson: yeah, that's unfortnuately how it works... turns out repacking tarballs uses a lot of CPU
<cjwatson> oh, it's doing that in-process?
<cjwatson> sorry, I assumed that since it had no compressor subprocesses it was doing something else
<cjwatson> but yeah, when I look at its fd list it's obvious
<michagogo|cloud> cjwatson: How much would I need to know in order to try doing that, keeping in mind that I know nothing about Ubuntu packaging?
<stgraber> cjwatson: it calls pxz out of process to compress/uncompress the tarballs, but the actual file copy between tarballs and moving things into sub-directories and such is done in-process with python-tarfile
<cjwatson> michagogo|cloud: you would need to rectify at least some of the latter first; but I wouldn't have thought very much, reading through the stuff on packaging.ubuntu.com ought to suffice
<cjwatson> empty packages are by definition simpler than packages with something in them :)
<cjwatson> you'd just need to know how to install documentation
<stgraber> the part that takes a long time is iterating through the whole rootfs.tar from cdimage, replacing a few entries in there while moving everything into system/<original path> and generating a new .tar with that. (I believe the current end to end time for a new image is around 20min)
<cjwatson> and of course whatever changelog/control changes are necessary
<michagogo|cloud> cjwatson: Would any coding be needed?
<cjwatson> some fairly trivial amount
<michagogo|cloud> Would it be in C++?
<michagogo|cloud> (I know zero C++)
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> make and maybe shell
<michagogo|cloud> What would it be, then?
<cjwatson> if you have further questions please take them to another channel though
<cjwatson> <img src="../../../../cdicons/iso.png" alt="[   ]" width="22" height="22"> <a href="xubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso">xubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso</a>            05-Feb-2014 16:29  703M  Desktop CD for PC (Intel x86) computers (standard download)
<cjwatson> finally
<michagogo|cloud> Okay.(which?)
<cjwatson> dunno, maybe #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-app-devel or something
<zequence> michagogo|cloud: Are you interested in helping out with one of the flavors other than the standard Ubuntu? Anyone of those would do, pretty much.
<michagogo|cloud> zequence: Hmm?
<cjwatson> ok, meta-release updated
<cjwatson> Riddell,zequence,stgraber,knome: please publish announces
<cjwatson> I've sent my mail, should be moderated shortly
<zequence> michagogo|cloud: Any channel associated with one of the other flavors, is what I meant. All of the flavors would like to get more help, in one way or another, and by helping them out, you will also find people willing to assist you in learning about packaging.
<Noskcaj> slangasek, Could you have a look at the precise xfce4-weather-plugin SRU? the package is completely broken in precise
<michagogo|cloud> zequence: At the moment, I'm just looking at getting this one package disabled
<cjwatson> off for a while, I'll tidy up any odds and ends of announcement locations and such when I get back
<stgraber> edubuntu published
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Trusty Alpha 2, 12.04.4 | Archive: open | Trusty Tahr Release Coordination.  Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | we accept payment in cash, check or beer | melior malum quod cognoscis
<cjwatson> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-February/000180.html
<zequence> ubuntustudio published
<elfy> xubuntu published
<infinity> cjwatson: Congrats.
<infinity> zequence: You might want to pick a shorter URL for your release announcement next time.  ;)
<zequence> infinity: It is almost longer than the text in the article :). Any specific reason?
<infinity> zequence: Just cause it looked "icky" in the release email after everyone else's short URLs.  No reason other than me being a pedant. :P
<zul> infinity: mind promoting ntdb for me please
 * infinity looks at the bug./
<infinity> zul: Done.
<zul> infinity:  thanks
<xnox> slangasek: i was under the impression that "better the devil you know" was a tribute to Madonna's song "Like it or not", little did i know it's a Kylie's song in the first place.
<xnox> slangasek: and well a proper english idiom.
#ubuntu-release 2014-02-07
<slangasek> Noskcaj: xfce4-weather-plugin> sure, having a look
<slangasek> xnox: interestingly, you've just inspired me to do a search that has turned up what seems to be the original Latin form of the saying: "nota res mala, optima"
<xnox> slangasek: not the "melior diabolus quem scies" as in the NATO's mission patch for NROL-49 ?
<xnox> slangasek: i wonder if all of them are fake translations to latin, instead of original latin =)
<slangasek> xnox: the "melior diabolus" one looks to me like a valid back-translation to Latin (modulo the scies/cognoscies distinction, where I am in complete agreement with Colin), but does not have the ring of a classic Latin phrase; whereas the other looks like idiomatic Latin and is cited as Plautus by at least some sites
<xnox> slangasek: i will still claim it's a Madonna song quote ;-)
<Noskcaj> slangasek, Thanks, that should be the last non-backports change needed for precise
<Laney> how did synaptics migrate given the Breaks from x-x-i-s to kde-config-touchpad?
<cjwatson> p-m will only care about that if some single package requires installing both
<Laney> mmm, because it's only a recommends of kubuntu-desktop
<cjwatson> oh, hey, I should disable auto-sync
<cjwatson> done
<cjwatson> we are now slightly belatedly in Debian import freeze
<Laney> exciting
<Laney> what's the kubuntu failure about? do image builds enforce recommends?
<cjwatson> Some do
<cjwatson> Well, sort of
<cjwatson> They'll be installing a task which is generated from Recommends
<cjwatson> So it's roughly equivalent to apt-get installing each of the expanded entries individually
<Laney> nod
<didrocks> robru: cyphermox_: sil2100: Mirv: ogra_: new touch image kicked, with the lxc fix
<ogra_> thanks !
<stgraber> didrocks: so I'm a bit confused, where are we using lxc-autostart on touch?
<didrocks> stgraber: I guess the init upstart script is run from what cyphermox_ told me, but he will have the details
<cyphermox_> stgraber: /etc/init/lxc.conf
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> didrocks, ogra_: and the music-app fix as well
<cyphermox_> so it's *not* used, but it does still trigger and blow up
<stgraber> ah right, so it didn't actually break anything, just caused extra crash reports, good
<ogra_> stgraber, right
<stgraber> otherwise I'd have been very worried about my test setup here as I did make sure touch would still boot with the new lxc before uploading it
<ogra_> i would have overridden it in lxc-android-config
<ogra_> but seems cyphermox_ found another fix
<ogra_> (i just hope it doesnt run now and eat our battery)
<stgraber> hmm, interesting, I don't actually have a crash file on my phone...
<cyphermox_> ogra_: it's only running on startup, it doesn't leave any daemon in the background
<cyphermox_> stgraber: image 169?
<ogra_> good
<stgraber> cyphermox_: equivalent, lxc beta4 -0ubuntu1, but I guess it's the same thing you hit on amd64, the segfault depends on your memory content
<stgraber> so I was just "lucky" enough not to hit it when I test booted the device yesterday
<cyphermox_> stgraber: yeah
<stgraber> anyway, your fix is correct and upstream now
<cyphermox_> thansk
<xnox> infinity: can you please promote unity-settings-daemon into main?
<xnox> infinity: it has a mir bug #1277485 but actually it's a no (little) code change fork of gnome-settings-daemon.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1277485 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) " [MIR] unity-settings-daemon" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277485
<infinity> xnox: Done.
<xnox> infinity: ta!
<mdeslaur> xnox: can we get the gnome one demoted?
<xnox> mdeslaur: that's what I argued for.
<xnox> mdeslaur: here at the table, whilst getting trolled by seb128.
<xnox> mdeslaur: so they split the schema into a new binary package provided by gnome-settings-daemon.
<xnox> mdeslaur: so the gnome-settings-daemon src will stay in main.
<mdeslaur> xnox: hrm
<xnox> mdeslaur: but all binaries (but schema package) can be published into universe.
<mdeslaur> xnox: ok, cool
<xnox> mdeslaur: and we can't do that just yet, as we are fixing all the deps "gnome-settings-daemon" -> "gnome-settings-daemon-schemas"
<mdeslaur> that's fine, as long as we don't end up with two to maintain
<xnox> mdeslaur: so it's not that bad, but gives the "main"/core-dev control over schemas to not break unity7.
 * mdeslaur nods
<xnox> mdeslaur: yeah, will track to demote those, once we switch unity7 to use unity-settings-daemon by default.
<infinity> xnox: No need to take action on demotion, it'll just happen once nothing in main depends on them.
<xnox> well, getting nothing to depend on them... =)
#ubuntu-release 2015-02-02
<rbasak> Is proposed migration stuck? Or just not running?
<Horace> Hello, Is there a test build of 15.10?
<sturmflut-work> Horace: That would be surprising, since 15.04 hasn't been released yet
<Horace> nvm
<slangasek> rbasak: hi, the proposed-migration outage appears to be correlated with firewall changes on snakefruit on Friday related to the ci-train production rollout.  Looking into it now.
<slangasek> rbasak: ok successfully worked around, p-m should be running normally again.  There's still an issue that will prevent it working for ubuntu-rtm, but I think that won't affect you
<slangasek> xnox: hi, so it seems that my upstart user session in vivid (running on pid1=upstart) is no longer seeing any bridged :sys: events for hardware hotplug.  Is this related to any of the changes you've made?
<LocutusOfBorg1> Hi dear release team, is it normal that I don't see sqlmap in the new queue? it has been uploaded on unstable two days ago
<rbasak> slangasek: thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg1> cjwatson, ^^^^ thanks :)
<cjwatson> np
<xnox> slangasek: that is correct
<xnox> slangasek: udev-bridge has moved from system-bus to session-bus.
<xnox> slangasek: everything in the archive was patched to do "start on :sys:device-added or device-added" type of stuff.
<xnox> slangasek: i was considering for a while, to keep faking the event names. And e.g. make udev-bridge on the session-init to emit ":sys:*" such that everything is backwards compatible
<xnox> (as in the event names remain unchanged, which is, in a way, an API)
<xnox> but decided against it.
<xnox> (mostly because pitti found it confusing, that event names are not in-fact special but simply concatenated strings"
<xnox> )
<slangasek> xnox: ok, but upstart-monitor didn't show me any events, :sys: or otherwise - do I need to restart my session?
<xnox> slangasek: if you did not restart your session, you need $ start upstart-udev-bridge on the session.
<xnox> (upon package upgrade, system upstart-udev-bridge daemon was stopped, as per policy. But there is no way for dpkg package upgrade to start session services which now became default)
<slangasek> xnox: got it, thanks
<xnox> slangasek: wave hi to people from me =)
<slangasek> xnox: infinity waves back
<slangasek> arges: hi, it appears your uploads of unity-greeter and network-manager-applet were done to precise-updates/unapproved, instead of precise-proposed/unapproved where they belong.  Would you mind fixing this?
<arges> slangasek: Ok, I see the changelog was incorrect. I'll reject and re-upload. Thanks
<slangasek> arges: thanks :)
<wxl> hey folks, it looks like our desktop builds failed, though it's not clear why http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/vivid/daily-live-20150202.log
#ubuntu-release 2015-02-03
<wxl> looks like the problems are related to creating the chroot and build
<Logan> wxl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10024720/
<Logan> lxpanel is broken
<wxl> Logan: and that is why the builds failed?
<Logan> looks like it
<wxl> Logan: where did you find that? nowhere i can dig, i'm assuming/
<Logan> so, I went to one of the builds, namely amd64
<Logan> from the link you posted
<Logan> then looked at the build log :P
<wxl> ah well i guess i missed that bit
<wxl> seemed like everything was running fine and that the chroot bombed
<Logan> yeah so, you see where it says ... "returned non-zero exit status 1"?
<Logan> you basically have to trace your way back up
<Logan> above you see "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<Logan> and then above that you see that it had a problem with the lxpanel deb
<wxl> ko
<Logan> then, if you search for "lxpanel," you'll find the specific place where it failed during the apt install
<wxl> argh sorry to bother you about this
<Logan> haha no problem, I'm not even on the release team
<Logan> glad to help out :)
<Logan> wxl: FYI, I triaged and assigned Bug 1417244 to get this fixed
<ubot93> bug 1417244 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "package lxpanel-data (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/lxpanel/xkeyboardconfig/models.cfg', which is also in package lxpanel 0.7.2-1ubuntu1" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417244
<wxl> oh nice thanks Logan !
<Logan> you got it :)
<jibel> davmor2, latest builds of 14.04.2 on cdimage/current are from Jan. 31st, 20150103.1 are still in pending, make sure you're testing the right thing. I'll try to find why it's stuck in pending
<davmor2> jibel: DAMN :(
<jibel> davmor2, last run of smoke tests  8 déc. 2014 05:52:56
 * jibel knows what this date means :/
<infinity> jibel: It means you're in a French locale? :P
<jibel> infinity, exactly
<davmor2> jibel: you mean it's all your fault?
<jibel> davmor2, yeah, however I doubt changing my locale will promote an image from pending to current.
<teward> is there an exact date for 10.04 EOL?
<teward> 10.04 Server EOL*
<jibel> davmor2, sync images directly from pending, the *fix* will probably take a moment
<davmor2> jibel: I'm testing netboot still for now that should make no difference right
<infinity> teward: Around the 15.04 release, ish, I haven't set a date yet.
<infinity> teward: But probably within a week of 15.04.
<slangasek> infinity: hmm ac100 should probably come out of the config for lubuntu, it doesn't look like this ever worked past raring
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, it should indeed.
<slangasek> glad we agree
<infinity> slangasek: I'll yank it out of etc/default-arches
<infinity> stgraber: Can you pull lubuntu-ac100 out of the manifest for trusty?
<stgraber> oops
<infinity> lubuntu                 daily-preinstalled      quantal-saucy           armhf+ac100
<infinity> slangasek: Err, it was already disabled for >= trusty.
<infinity> So, could just be the manifest that lies.
<slangasek> infinity: then what's with this notification I just got?
<slangasek> of a failed build
<stgraber> it's actually not on the manifest, but I rebuilt everything from daily for all participating flavors
<slangasek> it did call itself "lubuntu-ac100" rather than "lubuntu" which was also interesting
<stgraber> (the initial rebuild must be done from the Daily milestone which does include ac100)
<infinity> Ahh.
<slangasek> then the daily milestone ought to be fixed too
<infinity> slangasek: That's what happened.
<infinity> slangasek: rebuild-request ignore default-arches, and does exactly what you asked it to do.
<stgraber> yeah, I'll remove it from daily
<infinity> slangasek: So, just ignore that.
<stgraber> done
<ChrisTownsend> Any chance someone could promote the Trusty Unity SRU in -proposed to -updates?
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: Maybe you could help? ^^^
<elfy> anyone in here any idea why zsyncing has been slow for days - now I'm seeing it completely unreachable
<elfy> would have asked in #canonical-sysadmin but no vanguard
<elfy> ignore me - there is someone there now
<wxl> where do i go to see the status of milestone builds?
<wxl> (i.e. not dailies)
<elfy> wxl: what milestones?
<wxl> elfy: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/332/builds
<wxl> i can't figure out why i don't have a desktop ppc
<elfy> oic
<wxl> wanted to ask the question generally so i could update the wiki
<elfy> yea
<elfy> wxl: hard to tell what's going on currently with the server playing up, I appear to have managed to grab a good 64bit, not sure about the 32 bit
<wxl> elfy: okie dokie :)
<elfy> rsync for the 64bit appears to work - the other just gives me error
#ubuntu-release 2015-02-04
<darkxst> md5 link for Ubuntu GNOME trusty 14.04.2 i386 on iso tracker is pointing to vivid/amd64 can someone fix that?
<darkxst> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/332/builds/88800/downloads
<ochosi> hey everyone, i hope this is the right channel for what i'm going to ask
<ochosi> i'm the xubuntu project lead and we just started testing 14.04.2 and that looks like a royal mess
<ochosi> lots of stuff gets pulled in that shouldn't, (gnome stuff, qt stuff, unity stuff), we really can't release that as is
<ochosi> any idea what we can do about this?
<ochosi> not sure what causes this horrific dependency chain, 14.04.1 was fine so i presume SRU
<darkxst> ochosi, you can find out was is causing things to be pulled in from the germinate logs
<darkxst> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/xubuntu.trusty/
<ochosi> darkxst: hm, i've never seen those before, how would i go about weeding through those most efficiently? or just one by one?
<Laney> ochosi: example of something bad?
<ochosi> gnome-control-center, gnome-screensaver, xscreensaver, libqt5*, indicator-datetime, indicator-session, gnome-power-manager etc
<ochosi> ibus
<ochosi> (note: we don't install ibus, xscreensaver or indicator-keyboard in trusty)
<ochosi> Laney: there's also unity-control-center, unity-greeter and unity-settings-daemon, in case that sounds more interesting to you ;)
<darkxst> ochosi, you find the packages that are incorrectly pulled in via rdepends folder
<Laney> Give me 10 minute then I'll see if I can make some sense of it
<darkxst> for eg http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/xubuntu.trusty/rdepends/xscreensaver/xscreensaver
<Laney> but yes, rdepends/<package>/ should give hints
<ochosi> Laney: thanks, sure, i'll stick around!
<ochosi> thanks for the hints, guys
<ochosi> and sorry for being a bit lost here, i'm usually not dealing with packaging at all
<ochosi> just trying to make some sense of it since 14.04.2 is not very far away
<darkxst> ochosi, did you ask Jackson?
<ochosi> not yet
 * Noskcaj jackson?
<darkxst> yes
<darkxst> ochosi, he is good with these things
<ochosi> Noskcaj: better read up on the backlog ^ ;)
<Noskcaj> sigh
<Noskcaj> ochosi, So check seeds + germinate for what is adding this? I'll take a look in the morning, if we can delay that long.
<ochosi> afaik release is in two days or so
<ochosi> so yeah, you be the judge of whether that is do-able
<ochosi> but my guess is that we have to find/fix the culprit/s asap
<Noskcaj> then math homework can be done some other time, i'll look now
<Noskcaj> I've not got time to make sense of it tonight, hopefully i can get some fixed tomorrow
<Noskcaj> Which germinate output can we not have the stuff in?
<ochosi> Noskcaj: i hope you're not asking me, cause i have no clue what you mean
<Noskcaj> I'm asking whoever knows
<ochosi> Laney: i presume you didn't get anywhere, right?
<Laney> ochosi: sorry got distracted writing a wrapper for gnome-terminal, lemme see
<ochosi> ah sure, no problem. and thanks!
<ochosi> any help is much appreciated
<infinity> ochosi: stgraber and I have notes on what needs hinting/fixing for the flavours, we'll bang out some fixes and see how they work.
<ochosi> infinity: oh great!
<ochosi> well i guess for us so far it's mostly the dependency mess
<ochosi> we've ran a few tests and those seem to be responsible for all regressions
<infinity> ochosi: It's a similar mess to what I had to fix for Unity-using flavours already, just needs a bit of hinting in livecd-rootfs.
<ochosi> oh good
<ochosi> infinity: would you mind pinging me if you fix that?
<infinity> ochosi: Will do.
<jibel> infinity, there is a problem on 14.04.2 bug 1417792
<ubot93> bug 1417792 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Trusty proposed updates enabled by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417792
<jibel> infinity, confirmed on a fresh install of desktop i386
<jibel> clearly not a problem with software-properties but I am not where this bug belongs to
<elfy> infinity: do you know whether we (xubuntu) will get an image that we can rebuild then test before tomorrow and have a fighting chance at marking it ready?
<wxl> folks, do you have any clue what's going on here? even our developer doesn't know https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1417784
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1417784 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "xserver-xorg-input drivers incomplete from some Lubuntu 14.04.2 manifests" [High,Triaged]
<bdmurray> infinity: bug 1417792 seems important
<ubot93> bug 1417792 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "Trusty proposed updates enabled by default" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417792
<mlankhorst> does the lts-utopic iso build? :P
<jibel> davmor2, is confirming bug 1418109 and bug 1418105 on 14.04.1 to check if they are regressions
<ubot93> bug 1418109 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Trusty: OEM mode user password dialog box is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418109
<ubot93> bug 1418105 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Trusty: testing .2 the oem session on i386 leaves the oem wifi password in place" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418105
<jibel> infinity, ^
<davmor2> jibel: technically I'm downloading the image now to confirm it and going for tea :)
<bdmurray> arges: If you could leave a bit for timo for tomorrow that'd be great
<arges> bdmurray: sure, when are you normally doing training
<bdmurray> arges: tomorrow morning should be the last session
<arges> bdmurray: ok, i'll call it a day now. should be plenty to do tomorrow
<arges> (well with SRUs at least)
<bdmurray> arges: okay, thanks!
<tjaalton> bdmurray: I should be available around this time tomorrow
<bdmurray> tjaalton: sounds good
 * wxl sighs
<davmor2> cyphermox, jibel: good and bad news.  Good it's present in 14.04.1, bad it's present in 14.04.1 :)
<cyphermox> davmor2: still the oem bug right?
<davmor2> cyphermox: both of the oem bugs
<cyphermox> both?
<davmor2> bug 1418109 and bug 1418105
<ubot93> bug 1418109 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Trusty: OEM mode user password dialog box is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418109
<ubot93> bug 1418105 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Trusty: testing .2 the oem session on i386 leaves the oem wifi password in place" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418105
<cyphermox> I ahve 1418109
<cyphermox> ok good
<davmor2> cyphermox: don't know why your happy it's all your fault ;)
<cyphermox> of course ;)
#ubuntu-release 2015-02-05
<tkamppeter> Hi, I have uploaded HPLIP-3.15.2 to Vivid which depends on python3-reportlab. python3-reportlab (binary package) is in Universe whereas its source, python-reportlab is in Main. Do I need to report a MIR bug or is it not neede as the source is already in Main?
<ypwong> starting from yesterday's ubuntu kylin 14.04.2 image, light-themes was removed. Does anyone know any recent changes in trusty that caused this?
<ypwong> we reported the bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1418351
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1418351 in Ubuntu Kylin "Window displays abnormal in the login screen, light-themes removed (14.04.2)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jibel> infinity, the release of 14.04.2 won't be this week, right?
<darkxst> jibel, no
<darkxst> jibel, seems the infinity bot forgot to tell any of the flavours ;)
<darkxst> maybe ubuntu as well?
<jibel> darkxst, yes, it seems so even for Ubuntu.
<infinity> jibel: Oh jey, just the man I wanted to talk to.
<infinity> s/jey/hey/
<infinity> jibel: So, I intend to delay it for a week, but before I set a date, I wanted to ask you how much lead time you and your team need for your testing.
<infinity> jibel: ie: to release next Thursday, when do you need RC images?
<jibel> infinity, I won't have resources next week, we have another release to deal with. But to release on a Thursday we'd need images on Tuesday morning to give us 2 full days of testing and time for a possible respin
<infinity> jibel: Err, oh.  Uhm.  Another release to deal with?
<jibel> infinity, there is a release of the phone every 2 weeks, and next milestone is next week
<elfy> the week after that - flavours will be dealing with beta 1
<elfy> just mentioning that
<infinity> jibel: So, we've never talked to phone people about aligning with a once-every-two-week cadence.  Ever.  What would happen if we'd collided?
<tjaalton> if a package is listed as "valid candidate" on update_excuses, what's holding it back from migrating to vivid?
<cjwatson> tjaalton: check update_output; update_excuses is only the first stage.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ah, I see..
<tjaalton> right, kwin got built against the old libinput, meh
<wxl> infinity: did we make a decision on 14.04.2?
<wxl> elfy: did you have people testing trusty daily before we started trusting the official point release?
<elfy> wxl afaik next week for .2
<wxl> elfy: yeah i saw
<elfy> no - they started once I'd seen it was available and pinged our testers
<wxl> dang that sucks
<wxl> i think with the 2 day window we're going to have to do a bigger lead up in dailies
<elfy> we're not testing anything but vivid dailes - I assume you mean trusty milestones
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> that's the same boat we're in
<wxl> and now i'm thinking we should do otherwise
<elfy> nto sure what you mean
<elfy> I guess I get half a day on you being UTC=more or less my time of the day :)
<wxl> elfy: focus more effort on testing lts dailies
<elfy> I won't
<wxl> no?
<elfy> it's an uphill struggle though treacle to get people to test the dev daily
<wxl> yeah well i understand that
<wxl> but you can at least have dreams :)
<elfy> we'll test LTS when there's a milestone
<elfy> wxl: ha ha ha
<bdmurray> tjaalton: ready?
<tjaalton> bdmurray: yup
<wxl> elfy: one other thing. do we have any idea how to actually fix the problem?
<elfy> I don't
<elfy> I know if I remove ibus which has turned up it want's to then install some gnome-blah-centre - which purging removes all the qt5 stuff we've got
<elfy> pretty sure there's a dependency change causing it - but I've not got the first idea where to look - someone else is :)
<wxl> let's rephase, elfy: what causes it/ :)
<elfy> no idea :)
<w-flo> so 14.04.2 is probably postponed (though I can't find an announcement for that), but I wonder if the various xorg packages and mesa backports can move to trusty-updates soonish, i.e. before 14.04.2 release?
<jdstrand> slangasek: hey, what seeds generated http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/trusty/daily/current/?
<wxl> packing issues, jdstrand ?
<jdstrand> no
<wxl> well then it's just the rest of us having them then ;)
<jdstrand> I see ubuntu-core.utopic and ubuntu-core.vivid seeds in bzr, but I don't know what generated trusty and lower
<wxl> ah curious
<jdstrand> slangasek: also, where are the seeds for snappy for ubuntu core?
<jdstrand> slangasek: also, I noticed that ubuntu-core.vivid is still using 'include platform.utopic'. I'm not sure if that should be 'include platform.vivid'
<jdstrand> slangasek: I guess the answer for trusty is the standard seed from ubuntu.trusty
#ubuntu-release 2015-02-06
<jdstrand> slangasek: actually, I see that the standard seed is not enough. for example the kernel isn't in there
<slangasek> jdstrand: seeds for http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/trusty/daily/current/ are the old-style Ubuntu Core.  I'm not sure there's a separate seed at all, I think it's defined as 'ubuntu-minimal'.
<slangasek> jdstrand: seeds for snappy> lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-core.vivid
<slangasek> jdstrand: "kernel isn't in there" - that's correct, the old ubuntu-core tarballs don't have a kernel
<slangasek> jdstrand: and thanks for the heads-up re: the outdated include in ubuntu-core.vivid, fixed now... and oh, it seems that the snappy stuff isn't actually in this branch, so checking
<slangasek> jdstrand: right, so it's the system-image seed in ubuntu.vivid
<darkxst> seems Ubuntu GNOME images also inherited the unity-control-center stack ;(
<darkxst> (for 14.04.2
<elfy> I'm guessing that lot's did darkxst :)
<darkxst> elfy, if you mean I couldnt work out why its getting pulled in then yes
<elfy> I mean that I am guessing lot's of flavours ended up with that
<darkxst> elfy, sounds like all flovours iso's are messed up
<elfy> those I have looked at seem to be - I've not looked at kubuntu, I guess that's ok
<darkxst> elfy, I haven't checked, just heard whispers from most flavours (excluding the ones that probably ship u-c-c anyway
<darkxst> )
<ypwong> wxl, do you know if the extra package issue of 12.04.2 is being worked on?
<ypwong> what's affecting ubuntu kylin the most is light-themes being removed
<ypwong> s/12.04.2/14.04.2
<elfy> ypwong: I'd have to assume so - xubuntu is affected too
<darkxst> ypwong, ubuntu GNOME also in different ways
<ypwong> this bug is quite strange, as we have done nothing about package selection
<darkxst> ypwong, these bugs never come from your package selection
<ypwong> yeah what's causing it?
<ypwong> curious to know
<darkxst> ypwong, I don't know, couldn't work it out yet (and apparently our issue is different, since I assume you do ship unity-control-center and friends)
<ypwong> yes
<infinity> ypwong: We're looking at it.
<infinity> darkxst: In their case, the bug does come from their packages, as they have an evil package that purges things post-install.
<darkxst> infinity, ouch
<darkxst> that seems incredibly wrong
<ypwong> so we changed to using seed in 14.10 ...
<ypwong> infinity, sorry for that
<darkxst> ypwong, how did you even get official images at all doing that?
<ypwong> darkxst, we used ubuntukylin-default-settings at first
<ypwong> and it worked fine until we found its limitation
<darkxst> what on earth were you putting in it  ubuntukylin-default-settings to hit limitations?
<ypwong> darkxst, it is not about what we put there, it's about users can't remove packages that the default-settings packages depend on without also removing default-settings
<ypwong> tbh I don't like crufts in post-install that had been accumulated there after 2-3 releases
<darkxst> ypwong, I'm confused you were using default-settings to depend on desktop packages? why?
<Laney> They had ubuntu-desktop - some packages + some others
<ypwong> darkxst, to pull in packages needed by ubuntu kylin
<darkxst> Laney, ypwong sure, I see a fair of that sort of cruft when helping people with their no official spins, just never though that could slip into an official LTS
<darkxst> though it can get far worse in that world
<jdstrand> slangasek: thanks! that will be quite helpful. I may have some more questions, but think I'm good for now
<slangasek> jdstrand: ok.  fwiw, mvo also reminded me that there are some bits that are snuck in via very special tasks in the ppa and not contained in the seed because the seed can't do what we need until everything is in the main archive
<jdstrand> slangasek: ack, good to know. the snappy one is less important atm-- ballpark is more than fine
<wxl> ypwong: that actually is my biggest concern. i'm glad that we're delaying release, but i still see no plan to resolve this issue affecting many of the flavors.
<mdeslaur> hey SRU team, could you please migrate krb5 in trusty-proposed to release? the two bugs have verification-done, the upgrade bug doesn't, but the change is trivial
<wxl> infinity: do i read your email correctly that you know what's going on with missing/additional packages in xubuntu, lubuntu, and kylin? is this all related to having proposed on???
<ScottK> mdeslaur: I'm waiting for Monday and if infinity doesn't object I'll release the pending Trusty SRUs.
<mdeslaur> ScottK: thanks!
<w-flo> yeah thanks :)
#ubuntu-release 2015-02-07
<slangasek> Riddell: er, why did you override the test failures for the marble package in vivid?  You really shouldn't do that; if a package's tests are wrong and fail, forcing the package into the release pocket means other packages (e.g., gcc-4.9) wind up being stalled because of these bogus failures.
<slangasek> Riddell: if the tests themselves aren't going to be fixed, then please drop them from the package instead of forcing them into the release pocket
<infinity> wxl: It has nothing to do with enabling proposed, but with switching from tasks to metapackages, and needing to hint apt to get the same package set installed as before.  I'll get it sorted.
<wxl> ls
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> omg
<wxl> anyways thanks infinity. glad you're on it.
#ubuntu-release 2016-02-08
<Mirv> willcooke: infinity: 14.04.4 scheduled for Thursday, graphics stack still in -proposed, could we get it migrated and spin an image that can be tested?
<willcooke> tjaalton, anything needed there ^
<willcooke> seb128, ^
<seb128> willcooke, unsure, maybe one for infinity or slangasek
<tjaalton> yeah infinity knows what's up
<willcooke> thx chaps
<davmor2> infinity: we need that fixed asap as we are meant to be iso testing the images for Thursday kinda pointless if half the stack is missing
<davmor2> jibel: ^
<tjaalton> maybe it's the sru bug on libdrm holding the stack there.. some autopkgtest fail but not because of libdrm
<tjaalton> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/u/ubuntu-drivers-common/trusty/i386/
<tjaalton> I can release libdrm..
<tjaalton> after lunch :)
<Trevinho> bdmurray: about error https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/f5a30ad7cf912401f232bacc99a71903afd0188d I think we can "ignore" that. It's a random crash that happened in other versions too... So we can safely continue with unity SRU updates I think.
<jamespage> arges, hey - the arm64 build of ceph for bug 1535278 is running out of memory - I can upload an fix to limit the parallel make processes to stop that if you are ok with that approach - we have that in xenial already
<ubot5`> bug 1535278 in ceph (Ubuntu Trusty) "0.80.11 stable point release" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1535278
<tjaalton> infinity: copied libdrm to trusty-updates, should unblock the rest of the stack?
<teward> would someone be willing to peek at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-letsencrypt/+bug/1535101 regarding the removal and sync blacklisting of two packages from Xenial?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1535101 in python-letsencrypt-apache (Ubuntu) "Please remove python-letsencrypt and python-letsencrypt-apache from the archive." [Wishlist,New]
<infinity> tjaalton: What was holding the stack back was literally no one telling me that they'd tested it at all.
<tjaalton> infinity: test with what? are there images with these somewhere?
<infinity> tjaalton: The dailies have included the new stack for weeks.
<tjaalton> ah..
<infinity> tjaalton: Basically since the day I accepted and built it all.
<tjaalton> ok then
<jderose> infinity: does 14.04.4 seem on track for release this thursday, or do you expect it to be delayed somewhat?
<infinity> jderose: I'm considering delaying another week, due to lack of testing of dailies up until now.
<jderose> infinity: okay, thanks. yeah, it's slightly concerning to me that the X and mesa bits are still only available in proposed :)
<wxl> hey ya'll lubuntu's lacking alternates since the 5th. here's the latest logs http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/xenial/daily-20160208.log
<cjwatson> apw: ^- so this is because initramfs-tools-bin wants to move to optional, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/priority-mismatches.html - but I think that might actually be a bug.  shouldn't initramfs-tools-core depend on initramfs-tools-bin?  it seems to still use wait-for-root at least
<wxl> also our amd64 live
<wxl> oops http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/xenial/daily-live-20160208.log
<apw> cjwatson, yes, that would be a bug, phththt, that is a merge issue, as in -bin is ubuntu local
<cjwatson> wxl: that one looks transient based on https://launchpadlibrarian.net/236991109/buildlog_ubuntu_xenial_amd64_lubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz, I'd expect it to vanish tomorrow
<apw> cjwatson, i assume that is some kind of warning and fixing it tommorrow is ok ?
<wxl> cjwatson: i'll hit a rebuild on the live one to confirm then.
<cjwatson> apw: well, it breaks alternate image builds, but other than that I suspect the priority: important papers over it
<cjwatson> for the time being
<apw> cjwatson, i'll get it fixed thanks
<cjwatson> ta
<cjwatson> (this is the sort of reason priority-mismatch handling isn't automatic ...)
<wxl> apw: cjwatson: that's fine on this end. i'm sure the server guys might gripe since they use d-i, too. i'll come complain tomorrow if it's not fixed by then. thanks agin!
<apw> ok ta
<cjwatson> wxl: they use d-i, but they use a different mechanism for constructing the base system and that dodges this bug
<cjwatson> server is building fine
<wxl> ah ok well then all is well. hopefully i won't talk to you guys tomorrow XD
<wxl> cjwatson: is the problem with trusty the same deal? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/trusty/daily-20160208.log
<infinity> wxl: We haven't been releasing trusty alternates for HWE point releases anyway.
<infinity> wxl: So, probably not the end of the world if they're not building. :P
<wxl> infinity: oh duh yeah. i keep forgetting that. thanks.
<slangasek> tjaalton, cyphermox, infinity: LP #1523637 is a libdebian-installer bugfix, which requires a new debian-installer upload to take effect in the netboot image AIUI; is someone handling that?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1523637 in libdebian-installer (Ubuntu Trusty) "grub-installer fails due to alternate disk partition error - 14.04.3" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523637
<tjaalton> slangasek: good point, didn't think of that
<cyphermox> I can do the upload
<tjaalton> cyphermox: if you upload a new d-i I'll review & ack :)
<cyphermox> ok!
<cyphermox> tjaalton: ^
<tjaalton> cyphermox: thx, i'll check it out first thing tomorrow
<cyphermox> tjaalton: ack
<tjaalton> davmor2, jibel: in case you missed it; trusty dailies can be used for testing
#ubuntu-release 2016-02-09
<slangasek> utlemming: ohai
<slangasek> utlemming: so I just looked at this change of yours... and it can't possibly fix the cause of whatever damage you were seeing
<slangasek> the only line that's changed now has 6 args instead of 5
<slangasek> utlemming: can you point me at a build log, so I can see what was happening?
<slangasek> https://launchpad.net/~cloud-images-release-managers/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/cpc is conspicuously lacking in build attempts
<slangasek> utlemming: as an aside while I'm thinking of it, passing a --modules list to grub-install when you're also passing --uefi-secure-boot is a complete no-op...
<slangasek> at least, any modules getting installed are unused by the signed uefi bootloader
<utlemming> slangasek: ack...well, its broken now because of a problem with lxc not installing
<slangasek> hmm
<utlemming> slangasek: let me pull the build log....
<utlemming> slangasek: https://paste.ubuntu.com/14999303/
<slangasek> utlemming: thanks, will dig
<slangasek> we definitely don't want to just add another argument to the end of that call
<utlemming> slangasek: right...I was going for the smallest change
<utlemming> slangasek: but we're blocked right now on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1543170
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1543170 in lxc (Ubuntu) "lxc fails to install" [Critical,Triaged]
<utlemming> slangasek: which looks like invoke-rc.d is needing to detect if its in a chroot w/ systemd
<slangasek> utlemming: ok so I think you had a race condition, where your failed build used a version earlier than commit 1293 where I fixed this particular problem
<slangasek> can't say for sure, your build log doesn't show the upstream bzr revision
<slangasek> but I am pretty sure we both were fixing the same bug :)
<slangasek> anyway, after fixing that, I have some subsequent failures in my test builds that I'm working through: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/cpc
<slangasek> once I've resolved these I can have a look at invoke-rc.d if someone else doesn't get to it first
<xnox> slangasek, btw, i had to create https://launchpad.net/~canonical-foundations/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/cpc as i cannot trigger ~ubuntu-cdimage builds in upstart-daily ppa, because launchpad ACL.
<slangasek> xnox: ok :)
<slangasek> xnox: that's fine, I had to create https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/cpc because I couldn't trigger the cloud one ;P
<utlemming> slangasek: interesting...haven't see that problem
<yofel> cjwatson: could you please remove ScottK from the recipient list for the kubuntu image health checks? He doens't want to get those anymore.
<tjaalton> cyphermox: hmm, there's another d-i upload still unverified which would need to be released first I guess
<cjwatson> yofel: done
<yofel> thanks!
<michi> sil2100: It looks like there is still a problem with s-jenkins. The generic landing jobs are hanging: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-update_mp/
<sil2100> eh
<sil2100> hm
<michi> sil2100: hm? :)
<davmor2> michi: It's Polish for pass me the hammer..../me hands sil2100  a hammer
<sil2100> Problem is that s-jenkins currently is not really maintained right now
<michi> davmor2: \o/ Perfect!
<sil2100> Not sure who to poke
<michi> sil2100: Yes, agree that this is a problem…
<michi> Evan?
<michi> fginther?
<michi> It’s not good to just walk away from infrastructure we critically depend on.
<michi> “Here, you go and do it all yourself from now on. It’ll be much easier.” That just doesn’t quite cut it, I’m afraid.
<sil2100> I saw an e-mail from Evan that you can poke them to get operational access to s-jenkins itself, so I wonder if there's anyone doing any maintenance of it right now
<michi> sil2100: Sorry, me.issed your messag
<michi> missed your message…
<michi> I have no idea.
<michi> but, even with access, I wouldn’t have a clue what to do
<tjaalton> xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu needs to move to main
<tjaalton> it's the default driver on newer amd gpu's
<tjaalton> I added it to xserver-xorg-video-all depends, but didn't realize it wasn't in main yet
<tjaalton> so now the dailies don't have -video-all or any of the drivers
<tjaalton> could I save the paperwork and not file a MIR?
<tjaalton> doko, cyphermox, didrocks: ^
<jamespage> if there is a sru team member around ^^ is the original SRU + a fix to limit the memory consumption during the compilation process for arm64, fixing the current ftbfs
<davmor2> tjaalton: do we know what is happening in regard to the d-i upload for 14.04.4? We would like to know when we are likely to have a final image to start testing?
<tjaalton> davmor2: there's a pending SRU
<tjaalton> so either drop that and upload a new one with just the new diff
<tjaalton> or add on top of it, but the current SRU is unverified
<tjaalton> i guess the first option needs to happen ASAP
<tjaalton> wait, the previous SRU was a no-change rebuild as well.. bah
<tjaalton> davmor2: I've released the old SRU
<tjaalton> so now a rebuild..
<tjaalton> done
<jibel> tjaalton, is it the only remaining SRU for 14.04? I see ubiquity 2.18.8.12, doesn't it need to go into this image too?
<jibel> it's verified
<tjaalton> jibel: no idea
<tjaalton> I can have a look
<tjaalton> infinity: trusty daily image has the right X bits in it and it works (live)
<tjaalton> so ship it
<tjaalton> them
<apw> initramfs-tools is blocked for a test failure in linux (ppc64el).  this issue is a known intermittent failure which is kernel not initramfs-tools related
<apw> i have asked for it to retry but the queue is really long, and the two fixes in this are blocking image generation and
<apw> is preventing maas images from workgin, which is bleeding through to testing, preventing testing for the kernel
<apw> i am therefore requesting we hint that test for initramfs-tools
<smoser> +1. i trust apw to speak for the transient failure. i know that i need the change.
<tjaalton> jibel: released
<jibel> tjaalton, thanks
<Laney> tjaalton: did someone reply about the drivers?
 * Laney wants fixed images!
<tjaalton> Laney: no
<tjaalton> I'm filing the MIR now
<tjaalton> just in case
<Laney> bloop
<coreycb> hello, can an archive admin please promote python3-novaclient to main? this will help get some of our openstack packages out of dependency waits.
<slangasek> utlemming: I see that we're past the lxc failure now in cloud-image builds, hurray; now I'm back to the previous failure of 'ln' saying 'livecd.ubuntu-cpc.squashfs': File exists... and I can't see how this worked before or how my code changes would have impacted this
<utlemming> slangasek: I'm not sure why your hitting this, because my builds based on the fork I just took work
<slangasek> utlemming: because 032-root-squashfs.binary clearly says it's creating the squashfs in $PWD, not in binary/boot
<slangasek> hmm so actually, what I don't see is why anything creates binary/boot/livecd.ubuntu-cpc.squashfs
<slangasek> fun
<wxl> when we getting 14.04.4 to test? shouldn't today be the day?
<wxl> i guess i'm pining you about that one according to ReleaseTaskSignup, infinity
<wxl> also no luck on alternates again cjwatson apw so is it the same problem? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/xenial/daily-20160209.log
<cjwatson> wxl: apw fixed it, but only an hour ago so after your build.
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/0.122ubuntu3
<wxl> okie dokie thanks :)
<apw> wxl, yeah initramfs-tools got uploaded last night, but held up on test failures
<wxl> apw: i'll check it out. thanks for your hard work :)
<infinity> wxl: I'm sending out an announce today about .4 being delayed until next week, but please do test dailies and make sure nothing needs urgent fixing.
<wxl> infinity: so we'll have images next tuesday the 16th?
<cjwatson> ah yes, I should have noticed the upload date.  should be in place now anyway
<cjwatson> you probably *just* missed it.
<wxl> i could have looked at the changelog, too, so sorry for bugging you guys
<infinity> wxl: I'll probably freeze trusty and flip over to building RCs over the weekend.
<wxl> infinity: ok, well i'll announce to the ubuntu team to expect something by tuesday or sooner and to start testing now to make sure we don't have any fires
<slangasek> utlemming: so I think the reason you're not seeing this failure with squashfs is because you're passing some other configuration options to your build.  This is suboptimal, as it makes it difficult to have a clean baseline cloud image build in livecd-rootfs for amd64
<slangasek> utlemming: but you pass --chroot-filesystem ext4 to your build, overriding the default squashfs; I'm not sure why?
<slangasek> (except maybe to work around this bug ;)
<wxl> infinity: permission to edit ReleaseSchedule/ReleaseTaskSignup to match the fact that we'll be releasing 14.04.4 on the 18th?
<infinity> wxl: Go to town.
<wxl> infinity: on it. should we expect Beta1 to be kicked out two since it will be the week after?
<infinity> wxl: Nope, we'll do them back-to-back.
<wxl> infinity: k cool. thx boss. :)
<davmor2> infinity: hey dude how we standing for testing 14.04.4, tjaalton and jibel were talking a d-i and ubiquity landing still to go is the correct as we really need isos to test for tomorrow am or it won't be covered in time
<davmor2> jibel: might of hit an issue with the mini.iso no mouse it's only a small issue though right who uses a mouse now anyway right :D  I'm double checking it now though
<davmor2> but I seem to have a mouse in the live cd so it is boding well, but might be the wily hwe stack at fault from the mini iso
<davmor2> jibel: so install from the livecd has mouse working will try the mini.iso again in the morning might be something missing in the archive that is there now or something :)
<tjaalton> davmor2: yesterdays daily worked fine for me, though i didn't try installing just the live session
<davmor2> tjaalton: yeah this is on the mini.iso that installs straight from the archive so that might well be the issue with additional bit landing and using d-i instead of livecd too :)
<davmor2> tjaalton: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/wily-netboot/
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> i was mostly interested that the lts-wily bits were there :)
<slangasek> utlemming: commit #1302 should fix the problem I'm seeing when doing an ubuntu-cpc build via the public branch, without causing any regressions for you; but you may want to double check this
#ubuntu-release 2016-02-10
<jibel> 14.04.4 is not frozen, I still see daily images and no milestone on the tracker for 14.04.4?
<infinity> jibel: Oh, sorry, I didn't send the email I claimed I would (but thought maybe you'd have spotted in backscroll) that we're going to release it next week instead, due to delayed testing of various bits that have yet to migrate from -proposed.
<infinity> jibel: I'll send that email now.
<jibel> infinity, no problem, I didn't scroll back enough. thanks
<infinity> jibel: Mail's out to -release and -quality now to clear up the confusion.
<Mirv> thanks infinity
<flocculant> infinity: trying to get a head start on xenial beta 1 now that the trusty milestone has dropped back a week - when would I expect images for those wanting to join in to be around? 22nd/23rd ?
<flocculant> basically - going to send a mail this week - so I can forget about it next week ;)
<jderose> flocculant: infinity: so it's official that 14.04.04 is delayed? is the new target thursday feburary 25th?
<flocculant> jderose: no - that date is when xenial beta 1 should finish
<flocculant> mail to the -release today for 14.04.4 is for release next week
<jderose> flocculant: awesome, thanks!
<jderose> rharper: turns out qemu wants to open /usr/share/OVMF/OVMF_CODE.fd read-write also, so it seems you need per-instances copies of both OVMF_CODE.fd and OVMF_VARS.fd
<rharper> jderose: hrm
<jderose> oops, that should have been in #ubuntu-development i guess :P
<rharper> yeah, let's move there
<jderose> k
<smoser> hi.
<smoser> i have some requests for move of binary package to main .
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15009716/
<smoser> asking for move to main of
<smoser>  source curtin: binary curtin, python3-curtin
<smoser>  source simplestreams: binary python3-simplestreams simplestreams
<smoser> i dont think i need an MIR for that, but just and archive admin, right ?
<smoser> these are really just a result of python2 -> 3 transition of those packages.
<cjwatson> those look fine except curtin (as opposed to python3-curtin) isn't currently listed for movement to main - what requires that?
<cjwatson> in fact, nor is simplestreams
<smoser> cjwatson, its ok to leave both of those off if you'd like. both are simplly very small main's that call into library.
<cjwatson> but I've moved python3-{curtin,simplestreams} to main and python-{curtin,simplestreams} to universe
<smoser> but you're right, they're strictly different than the others.
<cjwatson> smoser: I don't mind either way but if they are to be in main then there must be something to hold them there, either a dependency or a seed
<smoser> what is the process for asking for those binaries to be mmoved ?
<smoser> cjwatson, ah. yeah. ok.
<smoser> for now then, will leave them off.
<smoser> thank you.
<cjwatson> np
<davmor2> hey guys in 16.04 there is a new feature that disables secureboot at the platform level is there a way to reenable it?  From Uefi everything appears to be enabled but obviously it isn't because it says booting in insecure mode when you boot
<xnox> davmor2, at install time, you can disable secureboot, which really communicates such desire to the firmware which will present such query on boot, and one needs to validate that request (by providing a matching password).
<xnox> davmor2, there should be no way to disable secure boot from a booted system. Thus, most likely, you or an evil maid have disabled secure boot for you.
<xnox> go into your bios (at boot, grub has an option to enter firmware setup) and re-eneable secure boot.
<davmor2> xnox: secureboot is enabled that's my point.
<davmor2> xnox: what happens now in the install if you select install 3rd party drivers it says type in a password to disable secure boot on restart, so you do that and then a little window popsup, you type in the password and disable secureboot, and you get a message on each startup that says booting in insecure mode, I would like to reenable it to test secureboot installs again
<xnox> davmor2, which you can from your firmware bios.
<davmor2> xnox: my firmware say secureboot is enabled
<slangasek> xnox: no
<slangasek> davmor2: you can use 'mokutil' from the commandline to re-enable it
<davmor2> slangasek: awesome thanks
<slangasek> specifically, mokutil --enable-validation
<slangasek> you should be able to do it with like a dpkg-reconfigure dkms or such, but I'm not sure about that; cyphermox would know for sure
<davmor2> slangasek: is that documented anywhere I could only find the security team uefi secureboot page in the wiki
<xnox> davmor2, can you do $ od -An -t u1 /sys/firmware/efi/efivars/SecureBoot-8be4df61-93ca-11d2-aa0d-00e098032b8c
<xnox> first ?
<xnox> to check if secureboot is really enabled?
<slangasek> davmor2: blueprint for it is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Spec/InstallingUnsignedSecureBoot - not sure if that's where the documentation for it should live, we should definitely have something in release notes
<xnox> slangasek, would that re-enroll non-free microsoft key too?
<xnox> davmor2, cause e.g. my firmware is funny. secureboot can be "enabled" yet have no keys, thus in effect it's disabled, and is not even in an enroll mode to inject fresh keys.
<slangasek> xnox: mokutil doesn't change any of the actual SecureBoot variables in firmware, it only lets you configure a shadow policy to override them.  Per spec, nothing except the firmware itself is allowed to have write access to the actual SecureBoot variables
<slangasek> xnox: from context, davmor2 is clearly talking about the changes resulting from the development work cyphermox has done this cycle, not about SecureBoot itself :)
<xnox> hmmm. okay
<davmor2> xnox: 23 0 0 0 1
<cyphermox> davmor2: what you want is mokutil --enable-validation, as slangasek pointed out
<davmor2> cyphermox: that's what I'm doing thanks
<slangasek> xnox: if you run 'mokutil --disable-validation' and do the password dance, you have *effectively* disabled SecureBoot (which is why everything says that you have done so, from our installer text to the shim "Insecure Mode" printout), because we are allowing the boot of arbitrary unsigned code before ExitBootServices() and SB no longer protects you
<slangasek> shim upstream objected to providing a more nuanced policy for "yes I want unsigned code but only after EBS()"
<davmor2> slangasek, cyphermox: does that need running as root or user?
<slangasek> s/objected to/rejected
<cyphermox> davmor2: yes
<slangasek> davmor2: root, you're poking variables into firmware :)
<xnox> slangasek, ok. that was the clarification i was after. and sigh.
<davmor2> thanks
<slangasek> xnox: long term plan, which has not yet been scoped, is to replace the installer-assisted SB disabling with installer-assisted local key generation and auto-enrollment
<xnox> slangasek, awww and storing those keys in ext4 encrypted folder =)
 * xnox ponders when we will replace /home folder encryption with ext4 built-in encryption
<xnox> or tpm
<xnox> slangasek, to be honest i was surprised that my 2016 dell xps did not come with a tpm or any other secure enclave =(
<cyphermox> many machines still don't come with tpms
<davmor2> cyphermox, slangasek: Thanks managed it, now I have one more question though with secure boot now re-enabled should the boot of failed or did it remove any 3rd party drivers?
<slangasek> davmor2: none of the 3rd-party drivers should be required for boot; they will not have been removed but the modules are not guaranteed to load; in practice the modules will still load today
<slangasek> the installer question and debconf support have landed *first*, *before* the kernel module enforcement policy has been changed
<slangasek> as it should be
<davmor2> slangasek: ah okay that makes sense now thanks :)
<davmor2> right now to this mini64.iso and figure out if the mouse works on real hardware :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: 14.04.4 UEFI mini.iso why do I have install/cli install/expert install/cli expert install when all installs are d-i  I assume the same on 16.04 also but I'm currently testing 14.04.4
<infinity> davmor2: They all give you slightly different preseeds (expert makes you answer *all* questions, generally not a sane thing to pick, cli gives you a bare-bones system, non-cli tries to install desktop tasks)
<cyphermox> is that really all on the splash menu?
<infinity> Pretty sure all those options have always been there, though I'd argue expert shouldn't be (we removed it from ppc64el to prevent people reporting bugs when they selected it and broke everything :P)
<cyphermox> +1
<infinity> But I'm not changing that for trusty either.
<davmor2> infinity: that I get it is the fact that it gives you install and command line install which are both identical as far as I can tell and then you get the same for expert
<infinity> davmor2: install and cli install shouldn't be identical, unless you're preseeding your own task selection.
<infinity> Though, that might be broken for HWE versions.
<infinity> In fact, quite likely is.
<infinity> But we don't "officially" support mini.iso either, it's just a convenient side-effect of the d-i built.
<infinity> s/built/build/
<davmor2> infinity: that's what I'm running http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/wily-netboot/
<davmor2> infinity: no but we do support netboot and mini.iso is the way to test that
<infinity> davmor2: Things based on tasks have some chicken and egg issues surrounding the fact that we can't change tasks in the release pocket, so it's quite likely that HWE versions don't do the right thing for GUI installs.
<infinity> davmor2: mini.iso isn't the way to test netboot, booting the kernel and initrd is.  Anyhow, if you tell me that this is a regression from vivid netboot/mini.iso, file a bug for me and tell me how wily differs.
<infinity> davmor2: If lts-utopic/lts-vivid suck the same as lts-wily, I'm less concerned, but maybe we can fix it anyway.
<slangasek> to this day, I do not know why joeyh had the bright idea to map 'expert' to priority=low; that should clearly be called 'masochist'
<slangasek> or 'gentoo'
<infinity> As a general rule, though, I'm not too concerned (from a point release POV) about "trusty has always sucked" bugs, just "this is a regression from the last point release" bugs.
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, pretty sure everyone agrees.  Removing explicit boot options for expert seems to be enough to keep the damage low, letting people manually preseed it is fine, if they want the scars.
<infinity> (As we proved with the ppc64el ISOs)
<slangasek> infinity: I always argued it should be priority=medium.  Maybe we should make this change?
<davmor2> infinity: no it almost certainly isn't, I was just curious as to why it listed the double entries when they both looked the same, but I can't really tell if it is different because I normally test it in vm and this is the first time I got secureboot to work in vm and noticed it :)  Also I had an issue with the mouse being recognised hence installing on hardware now to confirm :)
<slangasek> smaller code delta than removing the boot option everywhere
<infinity> slangasek: I'm not sure it's worth changing the semantic of the interface, is it?  I've yet to run into an every-day need for either medium or low.
<infinity> slangasek: And extra boot options are both confusing and very tempting (everyone wants to be an "expert")
<slangasek> yes, I can see the bug reports now
<slangasek> "I chose 'expert' and I only had to answer 200 questions!"
<slangasek> "what happened to the prompt for the alpha channel setting for the purple used on my console color scheme?"
<davmor2> slangasek: you skipped a step there are 201 question in total naughty you ;)
<slangasek> infinity: to be clear, I don't actually care if we change this :)
<infinity> slangasek: Hah.  Well, I think most people would be better served by expert not being an up-front choice at all.  The very few people who might care might be following some upstream d-i docs or something and legitimately confused that an important prio=low question they wanted (eg: MBR format or something) was displayed in Debian but not Ubuntu.
<infinity> Either way, not "fixing" for a stable release.
<infinity> Might rip stuff out for 16.04 to make things more streamlined.
<Kamilion> pardon my ignorance; but don't experts generally tend to pass all kinds of interesting configuration on the kernel commandline? At least, I know that's been my experience.
<flocculant> infinity: trying to get a head start on xenial beta 1 now that the trusty milestone has dropped back a week - when would I expect images for those wanting to join in to be around? 22nd/23rd ?
<flocculant> basically - going to send a mail this week - so I can forget about it next week ;)
<infinity> flocculant: Yeah, Mon/Tues of that week, timezone depending.
<flocculant> yep - that was my assumption (tz's )
<infinity> Kamilion: Actual experts tend to pre-seed the entire installation so it's non-interactive, when I use "expert" in quotes, I'm referring to the sort of users who see an "Expert Mode" boot option on an ISO and assume that's going to open the magic gates to some sort of power-user utopia, which generally then ends up with said user wallowing in a pit of despair.
<flocculant> ok - I'll send that this week so I know who wants to take part in 16.04 B1
<xnox> infinity, "i used expert mode, went back to configure a second network card, and my ssh conenction to the installer dropped...." i was like "...... which is why noone really should use an expert mode, even if one is an otherwise computing expert."
<xnox> infinity, to be honest it's like a click-bait / booby trap. which straight away signals the level of user support required.
<Kamilion> infinity: ohhh, okay, like when I started using linux and had to make menuconfig blindly
<Kamilion> "Config_VT? naaah, that should be off! I don't want THAT!" :D
<Kamilion> or having to decide what would be modular and what would be compiled in. Ugh. Twenty years later and I still can't get a minimal kernel; I always end up going "ooh, yeah, USB mass storage modules would be useful... and USB audio too... And all these USB serial devices I'll never own, but someone else might"
<bdmurray> arges: Could you have a look at my ubuntu-release-upgrader upload in the wily queue?
#ubuntu-release 2016-02-11
<arges> bdmurray: I know this is much later, but just accepted that package.
<chiluk> hey infinity, or really any other release folks, can we get https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ceph/0.80.11-0ubuntu1.14.04.1  pushed to -proposed?  It failed to build earlier due to memory constraints on arm64, but it's building now.
<chiluk> rather is built now.
<chiluk> wgrant since you are up do you mind pushing the above package to -proposed?
<wgrant> chiluk: I'm not on the SRU team. You'd be best to wait for a member of that team.
<slangasek> chiluk: not sure what you mean; it's built /in/ -proposed.  Do you mean pushed to updates?
<slangasek> it also looks a bit like the binaries for the archs were built once but have been removed from trusty; hrm
<slangasek> wgrant: this may be a question for you after all, I have no idea what happened here to the binary packages ;)
<wgrant> slangasek: They were removed by pitti as NBS a couple of weeks ago.
<wgrant> I guess the source was too, then it was revived.
<wgrant> I think?
<slangasek> ah?
<slangasek> so why was the source revived
<wgrant> slangasek: It FTBFS on arm64 until today.
<wgrant> I don't know what fixed it.
<slangasek> so the build caused the source to autorevivify?
<wgrant> Hm, the source was never deleted.
<wgrant> Then why were the binaries deleted as NBS?
<slangasek> good question
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ceph/0.80.11-0ubuntu1.14.04.1/+publishinghistory vs https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/ceph
<slangasek> is there a magic wand to re-publish those, or should I ask for a fresh build?
<wgrant> A normal copy-package should work to revive them.
<slangasek> s/build/upload/
<wgrant> copy-package --from=ubuntu --to=ubuntu --from-suite=trusty-proposed --to-suite=trusty-proposed ceph -b --force-same-destination
<wgrant> ish
<slangasek> wgrant: the only binaries that shows me for non-arm64 are the arch: all ones
<slangasek> chiluk: ok, so I see there's a ceph/0.80.11-0ubuntu1.14.04.2 in the queue. is that the one you're actually after?
<wgrant> slangasek: I think that's a lie and it will actually work.
<slangasek> wgrant: really? because it shows me *only* arm64 binaries being copied, and I'm used to that output being correct
<slangasek> well
<slangasek> I'm used to trusting that output, anyway
<wgrant> Do you often deal with reviving deletions?
<slangasek> I've done it more than once, and the output looked correct to me then :)
<wgrant> There are some inconsistencies with copy-package's output.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<slangasek> ok
<wgrant> Anyway, copying too little isn't a fatal problem.
<wgrant> So I'd do it anyway and see what it copies :)
<slangasek> ok, let's see what happens
<slangasek> oh srsly
<slangasek> alias copy-package='copy-package --auto-approve && rm -rf'
<wgrant> Heh
<wgrant> It lives.
<wgrant> So indeed, copy-package lied.
<slangasek> heh, alrighty
<slangasek> chiluk: so... turns out we don't need that second upload? :)
<chiluk> slangasek ... man you know about as much as me... apparently a ram upgrade on the builders revived the failing arm64 builds.
<chiluk> I see arm64 made it to -proposed.
<chiluk> but the rest seem to be awol..
<wgrant> It'll all be publishing to -proposed in the next run.
<slangasek> chiluk: right, was that a ram upgrade called 'scalingstack'?
<slangasek> or something else
<wgrant> We upped scalingstack arm64 and ppc64el RAM from 4GiB to 8GiB a few hours ago.
<slangasek> ok
<chiluk> slangasek: i have no idea.. cjwatson just mentioned that some of the arm builders got memory upgrades, and the failure looks like a OOM killer gone awry
<slangasek> is amd64 the same?
<wgrant> The mustangs have enough RAM, but I guess the ceph build landed on a scalingstack pretending to be non-virt.
<wgrant> slangasek: We may need to get the amd64 compute nodes upgraded a bit, so it's still 4GiB for the moment.
<chiluk> wgrant this ceph build failed a few weeks ago iiuc.. I just started needing it today, so that's when I started looking at it.
<wgrant> chiluk: Right, first failed two weeks ago.
<wgrant> And we only upgraded the RAM a handful of hours ago
<chiluk> snazzy.. to a whole 8gb.. oh my what are we going to do with all those bits!
<slangasek> expand to fill them, duh
<chiluk> sometimes my sarcasm doesn't come accross fully on irc.
<slangasek> me, I'm doing my part by running livefs builds over and over again
<wgrant> slangasek: My poor loopback devices.
<slangasek> wgrant: the archive is fixed, so any hosts that are out of loop devices (like kishi12 was) just need a firm kick
<wgrant> Ah good.
<slangasek> mind you, as I say this I realize that the livecd-rootfs hook scripts do not have any sort of cleanup handler that copes if I have a script that exits non-zero ;)
<slangasek> so I'll try to do that less
<chiluk> wgrant the arm64 build finished a good 5 hours ago, and is in -proposed.. are you sure the rest are going to be pulled in with out some sort of kick?
<wgrant> chiluk: See above, slangasek kicked them.
<slangasek> chiluk: yes, that was the side discussion between me and wgrant
<wgrant> They were deleted, probably because the arm64 build failed, and we just undeleted them.
<slangasek> I ran 'launchpad cp foo foo -f' and counterintuitively, this works
<chiluk> I'm assuming that was the copy-package command I now notice in backscroll
<wgrant> Yup
<chiluk> alright thanks guys.. our collective paychecks thank you..
<tseliot> can an admin approve nvidia-graphics-drivers-361 and nvidia-graphics-drivers-361-updates in xenial NEW, please?
<tseliot> arges: ^^
<cjwatson> chiluk,slangasek,wgrant: what actually happened was that the retry happened just before we did the RAM upgrade on scalingstack, and was lucky enough to land on a mustang.  then I complained because it would have been a nice test case for scalingstack. :-)
<wgrant> Ah heh
<doko> old binaries left on powerpc: lldb (from 0.33ubuntu1)
<doko> but it is already removed?
<cjwatson> NBS in -proposed, needs manual handling.  I'll clean it up
<cjwatson> done
<doko> llvm-defaults (0.33 to 0.33ubuntu2)
<doko> Invalidated by dependency
<doko> Not considered
<doko> Depends: llvm-defaults llvm-toolchain-snapshot (not considered)
<doko> can we override this? these binaries are now built by llvm-toolchain-3.8. or just remove it?
<cjwatson> wait
<cjwatson> that never needs to be overridden, I expect something is subtly wrong
<cjwatson> doko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15016381/ - clang-modernize depends on clang-modernize-3.8, only built by -snapshot
<doko> ok, looking
<doko>   * clang-modernize has been removed. Long live to clang-tidy, its
<doko>     replacement
<cjwatson> ok, so the metapackage should be removed then?
<doko> yes, and building clang-tidy, merging from experimental
<cjwatson> it builds clang-tidy already
<doko> hmm, then no merging needed
<coreycb> hello, can an archive admin please promote python3-glanceclient to main? this will help get some of our openstack packages out of dependency waits.
<doko> coreycb, done
<coreycb> doko, thanks
<coreycb> can an archive admin please promote python3-cinderclient to main?  this is needed to get some openstack packages out of dependency waits.
<wxl> flocculant: i filled out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseTaskSignup to make it clear what the Official Release Team™ is responsible for so that community members don't go clamoring to try to help, but i thought i might remind you that it's not clear who is supporting you on Beta 1
<flocculant> yea I know that - no rush - trusty first :p
<wxl> right right
<wxl> just don't want any surprises for you, buddy XD
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> I'll find out in enough time to get them to stop builds :)
<bdmurray> Should vivid still be on the sru-report?
<dannf> arges: would you mind rejecting the go-md2man trusty sru from 2016-02-05? my build-dep versioning didn't take into account epochs, and i've uploaded a fix just now
<arges> dannf: sure
<dannf> arges: thx!
<arges> dannf: done
<dannf> arges: sorry, i meant the other one :( can you reject that one, and i'll wait to upload till after
<arges> dannf: ok
<arges> done
<dannf> arges: ta!
<cyphermox> bdmurray: arges: could one of you please review multipath-tools in trusty queue? it would fix a regression that was found in one of the patches. where loopmounted image files don't get the loopback nodes removed when the map is deleted.
<bdmurray> cyphermox: I'll have a look.
<slangasek> cyphermox: should the new multipath-tools SRU require full reverification, or just regression testing?
<cyphermox> just regression testing
<cyphermox> it won't affect anything else than kpartx -d in the issue we've noticed earlier on s390x, for instance.
<bdmurray> jamespage: you want your ceph upload to trusty rejected?
<jamespage> bdmurray, yes please
<jamespage> bdmurray, please could the neutron in the trusty unapproved queue be rejected as well; we have another fix to go in alongside that one.
<bdmurray> jamespage: I don't see that in the queue
<jamespage> hmm
<jamespage> bdmurray, maybe someone already rejected it for coreycb
<jamespage> apologies
<bdmurray> no problem
<coreycb> bdmurray, jamespage, arges already rejected neutron
<jamespage> coreycb, ack - I just uploaded a revised version with my extra cherry pick
<jamespage> coreycb, we'll need to pick the fix for kilo UCA as well - raised tasks on https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-archive/+bug/1460164
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1460164 in neutron (Ubuntu Wily) "restart of openvswitch-switch causes instance network down when l2population enabled" [High,In progress]
<jamespage> coreycb, ^^ that one :-)
<coreycb> jamespage, ack thanks!
#ubuntu-release 2016-02-12
<doko> Laney, cjwatson: can the ocaml installabilities in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/ocaml.html be trusted? curious about the llvm-toolchain-* packages
<cjwatson> doko: IIRC there are some false positives there but I don't remember the details
<cjwatson> Let me see if I can get more details
<cjwatson> doko: I think at least some of this is because clang-modernize-3.8 Depends: clang-tidy-3.8 but clang-tidy-3.8 Breaks: clang-modernize-3.8 (unversioned), so the transitional package is uninstallable
<cjwatson> doko: Could you make the Breaks/Replaces there be versioned to before clang-modernize-3.8 was a transitional package?
<doko> ok
<cjwatson> there are also some things like lldb-*-dev being Architecture: all but depending on liblldb-*-dev which isn't and is only available on some architectures; proposed-migration lets that slide as long as it's good on amd64, but the transition tracker is pickier
<doko> removing the breaks, there never was a clang-modernize-3.8
<doko> LocutusOfBorg, ^^^
<LocutusOfBorg> ack
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure why it was there
<bregma> hey folks I'm trying to expedite my "libertine-scope' package into universe through the NEW queue where it's been languashing -- is this the right place to wheedle some attention?
<coreycb> hello, can an archive admin please promote python3-automaton to main? this will help get some openstack packages out of proposed.
<davmor2> infinity: how we looking iso wise for Monday?
<infinity> davmor2: I'll be pushing a bunch of stuff to -updates today and seeing if we can build something RCish over the weekend.
<davmor2> infinity: awesome
<doko> so the following migrations are coupled: netcdf, openmpi, libjsoncpp, python-numpy, if somebody wants to have a look. not to mention false positive autopkg tests which get triggered with packages from the release pocket instead of proposed
<doko> add scalapack, petsc, slepc
<cjwatson> doko: I've poked enough autopkgtests to hopefully make the picture a bit clearer at least
#ubuntu-release 2016-02-13
<olli> hi there
#ubuntu-release 2016-02-14
<Mirv> could someone promote foma-bin libfoma0 (for suomim-malaga in proposed) and python-libvoikko (for libreoffice-voikko in proposed)?
<Mirv> s/suomim-malaga/suomi-malaga/
<Mirv> foma is only a build time dependency
<slangasek> Mirv: done for foma (which I already had the context on).  do you have an SRU bug # handy for python-libvoikko?
<slangasek> Mirv: btw, note that -dev packages auto-promote by default to main when their sources are pulled into main; thus libfoma-dev also shows up in component-mismatches.  If we want to keep libfoma-dev out of main because packages shouldn't build against it, please explicitly add it to the blacklist seed
<slangasek> (of course, if we change the definition of main this cycle, this shortly becomes irrelevant)
<Mirv> slangasek: thank you! MIR bug? I'm not finding one, it's been in main since 2008 or so. no need to blacklist libfoma-dev.
<Mirv> slangasek: bug #82143 , kind of. and 2007.
<ubot5`> bug 82143 in language-support-fi (Ubuntu) "Add main-accepted Voikko packages to a seed, language-support-fi should depend on Voikko spellchecking libraries in 7.04" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82143
<slangasek> hah, oh, is this a binary-only promotion?
<Mirv> yeah, that's it, just not very formally put back then
<Mirv> slangasek: yes, the python-libvoikko part
<slangasek> ok
<Mirv> the libreoffice extension was rewritten in python so now that's needed
<slangasek> why is it python-libvoikko instead of python3-libvoikko? ;)
<Mirv> slangasek: arr, good question. because it was recently rewritten to be in python3..
<Mirv> I could fix that on debian side but it would visit the NEW queue so it will take some time
<slangasek> Mirv: ok.  This isn't seeded on the Ubuntu desktop image, so it's not an immediate concern; but that's definitely the wrong direction wrt python2 and MIRs :)
<slangasek> i.e. I will do the binary promotion yes
<slangasek> (done)
<Mirv> slangasek: ok, thank you. I'll fix it on Debian side adding a transitional package too and it can be directly synced latest when xenial+1 opens (when libvoikko Ubuntu changes can be dropped)
<Ukikie> chrisccoulson: IIRC Firefox plugins were meant to be blocked, ↑ is one.
#ubuntu-release 2017-02-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted selectors34 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ciphersaber [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.01-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<ginggs> would somebody please 'force-badtest monkeysign/2.2.3/i386 monkeysign/2.2.3/ppc64el' - it seems to have accidentally passed once on those
<apw> ginggs, done
<ginggs> apw: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kirigami2 (zesty-proposed/primary) [2.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: mozjs38 (zesty-proposed/primary) [38.2.1~rc0-0ubuntu1]
<xnox> will there be a d-i rebuild for 16.04.2?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ndiswrapper (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.59-6 => 1.60-3~ubuntu16.04.1] (no packageset)
<davmor2> xnox: oh I hope not I was hoping to start testing it once I knew if the new kernel landed or not :)
<xnox> davmor2, well, xenial d-i is at "Move master kernels to 4.4.0-31." yet latest -security and -updates abi is 4.4.0-62 and latest -proposed is 4.4.0-63.84
<xnox> thus i'm going to work under assumption that we will have d-i respin.
<davmor2> xnox: I'd say a full resping to be honest I think that is the kernel we are waiting on potentially
<apw> xnox, would assume infinity has some extensive work for the dual kernel enablement somewhere
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ndiswrapper [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.60-3~ubuntu16.04.1]
<acheronuk> .
<acheronuk> Hi. Can someone please review and accept our sources in the NEW queue please? they are needed before we can our packageset refresh done.
<acheronuk> namely minuet, konqueror, kommander, klinkstatus, kimagemapeditor,kfind, kfilereplace, keditbookmarks, kdialog
<acheronuk> thanks
<acheronuk> most of those are actually OLD packages, but KDE have now split the sources
<acheronuk> .
<acheronuk> minuet is part of the full KDE applications 16.04.0 release that we were unable to get into yakkety, due to not have some build depends for it in the archive
<acheronuk> see: https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-16.04.0.php
<acheronuk> in 16.12 KDE app we are now doing...
<acheronuk> kde-baseapps (split into kdialog, keditbookmarks, kfind, konqueror)
<acheronuk> kdewebdev (split into kfilereplace, kimagemapeditor, klinkstatus, kommander)
<acheronuk> hence these are nothing new per se. just split and some ported to KF5
<acheronuk> see: https://community.kde.org/Applications/16.12_Release_Notes#Tarballs_that_we_have_split
<acheronuk> .
<acheronuk> kirigami2 is a new plasma 5.9 dependency that debian have packaging for, but not done yet as they are still on plasma 5.8
<acheronuk> thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mysql-5.7 (xenial-proposed/main) [5.7.17-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 5.7.17-0ubuntu0.16.04.2] (core)
<rbasak> ^ sponsored by me, so I can't SRU review.
<apw> rbasak, is there a yakkety coming for that too ?
<rbasak> apw: not planned.
<rbasak> apw: we're prioritising Xenial, and there's another important bug we want to focus on for Xenial first, just a bit more involved to fix so we didn't want to delay these fixes to Xenial any further. By the time we get that sorted, it probably won't be worth doing Yakkety.
<rbasak> (also we have to slot in the SRUs between security updates)
<apw> rbasak, and zesty is already fixed for these at least ?
<rbasak> apw: yes, Zesty is fixed for all.
<rbasak> (of the bugs)
<rbasak> apw: oh, if you're reviewing, we have broken down git commits if that makes it easier.
<rbasak> apw: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-mysql/mysql.git/log/?h=mysql-5.7/rbasak/ubuntu/xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-63.84]
<apw> rbasak, well the diff looks ok to me, i am a little supprised we could not apply these changes to yakkety too, but
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mysql-5.7 [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.7.17-0ubuntu0.16.04.2]
<cpaelzer> Hi, could one of the SRU Team take a look at moving the libvirt in bug 1637601 forward?
<ubot5> bug 1637601 in libvirt (Ubuntu Xenial) "UbuntuKVM: migration using NFS mount fails #190" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637601
<apw> cpaelzer, for xenial ?  that has a failing ADT test ...
<apw> cpaelzer, a nova test failure with it
<cpaelzer> apw: really, thanks for the info
<cpaelzer> apw: that nova failure sounds familiar from another place (where it isn't fixed either)
<cpaelzer> might be a good info to add to the other discussion - checking
<apw> cpaelzer, if it is a nova issue rather than a libvirt issue then that can be ignored ... if
<cpaelzer> apw: the libvirt change is totally unrelated, yet I like to have them green or really understood - taking a look
<apw> cpaelzer, i will also throw it at the wall and confirm it is reproducible
<apw> cpaelzer, so that looks to retry ok, so ... i'll wait for the regression to go away in the reports and we can release it
<apw> cpaelzer, well of course other than the fact it is seeded, and we are preparing a point release
<apw> cpaelzer, will confer with the point release release coordinator and find out, it is at least elidgable now
<cpaelzer> apw: I hit rerun as this never occurred to me in about 10 related builds in bileto + dep8 tests
<cpaelzer> apw: it now passed as expected
<cpaelzer> apw: the log itself of the issue was not pointing to anything related with the change
<apw> cpaelzer, yeah both passed so it is even reliably passing
<cpaelzer> apw: do you see anything else in the SRU process that might stall it I should look into?
<apw> cpaelzer, it is now eligable to release as far as i can see, it is just need to check on the point release
<cpaelzer> apw: I beg a pardon - what is "need to check on the point release" - ensuring it doesn't pull in other dependencies to the point release?
<apw> cpaelzer, i believe we are frozen for the point release so any promotions need an ack from adam
<cpaelzer> ok, thanks
<ginggs> Laney: fyi, ncbi-tools6 (the package that no longer has autopkgtests) has another upload (still without tests)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.7.9-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: multipath-tools (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.5.0+git1.656f8865-5ubuntu7.1 => 0.5.0+git1.656f8865-5ubuntu7.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: multipath-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [0.5.0+git1.656f8865-5ubuntu2.3 => 0.5.0+git1.656f8865-5ubuntu2.4] (core)
<Laney> ginggs: nobody reviewed my branch yet
<Laney> (please feel free!)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prison-kf5 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.30.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prison-kf5 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.30.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prison-kf5 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.30.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prison-kf5 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.30.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prison-kf5 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.30.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prison-kf5 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.30.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prison-kf5 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.30.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<clivejo> ^ Can someone please accept those new binaries for prison-kf5?
<apw> clivejo, should there not be an actual library in those prison-kf5 binaries?
<clivejo> apw: yes, libkf5prison5
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/prison/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_zesty_archive
<clivejo> usr/lib/*/libKF5Prison.so.5.30.0
<apw> clivejo, does not appear to be in the package ....
<apw> $ less ~/Downloads/libkf5prison-dev_5.30.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb | grep libKF5Prison.so
<apw> lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2017-02-06 16:33 ./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5Prison.so -> libKF5Prison.so.5
<apw> $
<apw> oh dammit, what is that doing there
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/305376446/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.prison-kf5_5.30.0-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> -rw-r--r-- root/root     43536 2017-02-06 16:33 ./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5Prison.so.5.30.0
<apw> sorry dirty Downloads directory, let me do that again
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/prison-kf5/5.30.0-0ubuntu1/+build/11973048
<acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/WFR23Lw.png
<apw> ok there it is, all is as it should be, ignore me
<acheronuk> ah, ok
<clivejo> apw: will you accept it?
<apw> clivejo, looking
<slangasek> infinity, bdmurray: what's the existing best implementation we have of figuring out who to email about a given upload?  So that robru can leverage this for p-m to email uploaders about stuck migrations
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prison-kf5 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.30.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prison-kf5 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [5.30.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prison-kf5 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [5.30.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prison-kf5 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [5.30.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prison-kf5 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [5.30.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prison-kf5 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [5.30.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prison-kf5 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [5.30.0-0ubuntu1]
<clivejo> apw: could you take a look at our other packages in the queue please?
<apw> clivejo, the main blocker on those (for me) is that some of them have epoch's which though they seem very reasonable to us, could be avoided in debian and create a missmatch ...
<apw> clivejo, do we have buy in from the Debian KDE maintainers for the source split packaging ?
<clivejo> well I cant see how they could not split them, as upstream have split the git repo's
<apw> clivejo, they could (in theory) have no epoch on the source and still ahve an epoch on the binaries, which does seem mad, but ...
<clivejo> Ive never seen them do that
<clivejo> they are annoying, but thats asking for trouble
<jbicha> for instance, bsdutils has an epoch but the rest of the util-linux binaries and source do not
<jbicha> https://sources.debian.net/src/util-linux/2.29-1/debian/rules/?hl=138#L138
<clivejo> is there one instance in particular is concerning?
<apw> release-team people by definition are risk averse, and epoch-en are essentially impossible to remove
<clivejo> apw: kirigami2 is essential for us right now, would you look at it please?
<clivejo> discover = KDE Plasma sofware install centre
<clivejo> and we need kirigami2 for it, both build and runtime
<clivejo> why do we need kirigami and kirigami2 I bet you are thinking!
<clivejo> https://dot.kde.org/2017/01/12/kde-releases-kirigami-ui-20
<bdmurray> slangasek: the phased-updater code looks at the launchpad signer and fallsback to parsing the changes file for Changed-By
<nacc> jbicha: is that because bsdutils changed src packages (based upon 2.9i-1 entry in d/changelog)?
<slangasek> robru: ^^ so that answer from bdmurray is probably what you want as a best-practices starting point
<robru> bdmurray: slangasek thanks
<acheronuk> yes, plasma-discover, our software centre, now requires kirigami2, which can only be a separate source due to v1 and v2 being incompatible, and KDE applications/plasma in requiring both at the moment
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.9-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 0.7.9-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<acheronuk> we cannot choose to use v1 even if we wished to
<acheronuk> ditto for the other new queue items.
<acheronuk> kirigami2 ins debian git: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/kirigami2.git/
<acheronuk> kirigami2 in arch https://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/x86_64/kirigami2/
<acheronuk> kirigami2 in opensuse https://software.opensuse.org/package/kirigami2
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.7.9-0ubuntu1~16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cloud-init [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.7.9-0ubuntu1~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.7.8-68-gca3ae67-0ubuntu1~16.10.1 => 0.7.9-0ubuntu1~16.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<acheronuk> plasma-discover is sitting patently waiting for it's kirigami2 here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/5.9.0-0ubuntu1
 * acheronuk will shut up now
<acheronuk> apw: please see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23943739/
<acheronuk> apw: from debian kde-qt devs in #debian-qt-kde on OFTC
<jgrimm> tjaalton, dogtag-pki update-excuses failures discussion last week.. iirc you felt it was tomcat issue, needing some AA help to hold-back/clean-out tomcat?
<jgrimm> tjaalton, wondering if you'd attempted to get an AA's attention to help sort?
<tjaalton> jgrimm: kinda, sent an email to ubuntu-release
<jgrimm> tjaalton, ah.. :)   ok, didn't want to double-nag folks
#ubuntu-release 2017-02-07
<infinity> slangasek, bdmurray: "Falling back to Changed-By" will create a ton of unwanted backscatter to Debian developers.  The only reason this hasn't bitten us for phased-updates is because almost none of those are syncs.  The only person we can confidently send mail to is the LP signer.
<slangasek> infinity: yeah, I discussed w/ robru already; no falling back to changed-by for p-m
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxfce4ui [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.13.1-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxfce4ui [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.13.1-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxfce4ui [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.13.1-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxfce4ui [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.13.1-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxfce4ui [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.13.1-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxfce4ui [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.13.1-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxfce4ui [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.13.1-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
<xnox> bdmurray, slangasek: hello, could you please review systemds in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text= ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kirigami2 [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kirigami2 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kirigami2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kirigami2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kirigami2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kirigami2 [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kirigami2 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected systemd [source] (trusty-proposed) [204-5ubuntu20.23]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kirigami2 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected systemd [source] (trusty-proposed) [204-5ubuntu20.24]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (trusty-proposed/main) [204-5ubuntu20.22 => 204-5ubuntu20.24] (core)
<apw> ^ rejecting systemd in favour of this later upload
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (trusty-proposed) [204-5ubuntu20.24]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kirigami2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kirigami2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kirigami2 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kirigami2 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kirigami2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kirigami2 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kirigami2 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-fan (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.12.0 => 0.12.0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-fan (xenial-proposed/main) [0.9.1 => 0.9.2] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> apw: thank you for kirigami2 :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdrm [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.4.75-1] (core, xorg)
<acheronuk> apw: on our split sources: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23947410/
<acheronuk> debian devs confirming that that would do as we have
<cpaelzer> infinity: hi, I'm not sure if we are too close to 16.04.2 already, but I wanted to forward the question from IBM if thre would be chances to get bug 1637601 migrated and into the point release still
<ubot5> bug 1637601 in libvirt (Ubuntu Xenial) "UbuntuKVM: migration using NFS mount fails #190" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637601
<cpaelzer> infinity: apw told me that you should be the one ack/nack'ing such migrations at the moment in regard to the point release
<infinity> cpaelzer: Released.
<infinity> ls
<ginggs> would someone please 'force-badtest python-cobra/0.5.9-1/armhf' ? tests depend on python-pandas which is no longer available on armhf
<infinity> ginggs: How is an arch:all package no longer available on armhf?
<infinity> Oh, I see, someone forced in a new pandas that was FTBFS on arm.  Fun.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.3.1-1ubuntu10.7 => 1.3.1-1ubuntu10.8] (ubuntu-server, virt)
<santa_> hi
<santa_> dear release team, we recently disabled the testsuite from kde-cli-tools autopkgtest because it was allways failing without patching the test itself
<santa_> yet, britney reports the thing as a regression
<infinity> A test going away is indeed a regression.
<santa_> so should we remove the debian/tests directory instead of commenting it out?
<infinity> Fixing the bug that causes the test to fail would be the better option, surely.
<santa_> this test never worked so it shouldn't be there in the first place
<infinity> That said, Laney might have just merged a change that makes this problem go away.
<Laney> Wat
<Laney> Oh, yeah, maybe
<santa_> what change?
<infinity> santa_: I'll ignore the failed results this time, yell at Laney if the next upload gets hung up the same way.
<nacc> Laney: i'm hopefully going to get samba done today (fyi)
<infinity> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/+git/britney2-ubuntu/+merge/314834
<santa_> oh, ok. thanks for the info
<Laney> nacc: Oh, I forgot about that, nice
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-63.84~14.04.1] (kernel)
<tjaalton> could someone promote python-lldb-3.9, llvm 3.9.1-4ubuntu1 depends on it now and is stuck in proposed because of this
<tjaalton> lldb-3.9 depends on it
<camako> Can a core dev please have ticket #2435 published for me? Thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: 26 entries have been added or removed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kexec-tools (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:2.0.10-2ubuntu1 => 1:2.0.10-2ubuntu1.1] (core)
<tsimonq2> infinity: ETA on being able to test 16.04.2 on iso.qa.ubuntu.com (it's Tuesday, after all)?
 * lynorian is wondering the same thing as well
<tsimonq2> Or maybe slangasek has an answer ^
<tsimonq2> So one of you, what's up?
<tsimonq2> :)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: you'll need infinity for an answer
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdrm [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.75-1]
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Ah k thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: git-crecord [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [20161226.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kexec-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [1:2.0.10-1ubuntu2 => 1:2.0.10-1ubuntu2.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: base-files (xenial-proposed/main) [9.4ubuntu4.3 => 9.4ubuntu4.4] (core)
#ubuntu-release 2017-02-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cairo-5c [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.10ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cairo-5c [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.10ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cairo-5c [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.10ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cairo-5c [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.10ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cairo-5c [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.10ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cairo-5c [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.10ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cairo-5c [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.10ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted git-crecord [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [20161226.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (trusty-proposed/main) [2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.31 => 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.32] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (xenial-proposed/main) [3.20.1+git20161013.0.d77d6cf-0ubuntu2~xenial1 => 3.20.1+git20170208.0.a34b091-0ubuntu1~xenial1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-63.84~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (yakkety-proposed/main) [3.20.1+git20161013.0.d77d6cf-0ubuntu2 => 3.20.1+git20170208.0.a34b091-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova-lxd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [14.1.0-0ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.8-race-detector-runtime [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.0+svn285455-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.8-race-detector-runtime [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0+svn285455-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.8-race-detector-runtime [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0+svn285455-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debichem [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.6] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> apw: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-February/011124.html
<acheronuk> debian packagers also confirm that they have no intention to do anything other than we have done
<acheronuk> apw: can please accept minuet. that it not epoched and not a split anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 [source] (zesty-proposed) [375.26-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [375.26-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [375.26-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [375.26-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [375.26-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [375.26-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [375.26-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: strongswan (xenial-proposed/main) [5.3.5-1ubuntu3 => 5.3.5-1ubuntu3.1] (ubuntu-server)
<apw> acheronuk_, this minuet seems to include a sound bank which is under its own licence which is not mentioned in the debiancopyright
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxfce4ui [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4.13.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxfce4ui [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.13.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxfce4ui [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4.13.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxfce4ui [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4.13.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxfce4ui [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.13.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxfce4ui [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4.13.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxfce4ui [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.13.1-1ubuntu1]
<rbasak> Am I still supposed to be releasing SRUs, or are we in a freeze for Xenial?
<rbasak> apw: ?
<rbasak> Presumably Yakkety is fine though, so I'll carry on there.
<apw> rbasak, releasing to -updates in xenial is frozen though if they look pertinant to the release you could ask infinity ... this of course is for seeded things
<Laney> isn't it meant to be released tomorrow?
<rbasak> OK. Thanks!
 * apw reviews the KDE bits in the zesty queue
<jbicha> rbasak: please reject gnome-keyring from xenial, yakkety we discussed in #ubuntu-desktop that the current behavior is intentional
<rbasak> jbicha: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-keyring [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.18.3-0ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-keyring [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.20.0-2ubuntu4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-biomaj3 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-cgcloud [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-os [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-canonicaljson [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-unpaddedbase64 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-imageio [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pybedtools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pybedtools [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debichem [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-canonicaljson [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-biomaj3 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-cgcloud [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pybedtools [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-unpaddedbase64 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-imageio [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.1+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-os [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pybedtools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.8-1]
<sil2100> I just took a look at the gnome-software SRU but hm, I would probably prefer someone with more experience taking a look at it - to me there seemed to be a bit too many undocumented changes, which is probably normal when there's a new snapshot release made
<sil2100> Anyway, I'll move on to other entries on the queue
<apw> rbasak, sil2100 i think you are both doing SRUs right now, might need to coordinate
<sil2100> rbasak: I'm looking at the ubuntu-fan uploads right now - is that ok?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdialog [source] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kfilereplace [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kimagemapeditor [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kommander [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keditbookmarks [source] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted klinkstatus [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kfind [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted konqueror [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
<apw> acheronuk_, as per our discussion ... ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected minuet [source] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
<apw> clivejo acheronuk_, as per our discussion (missing licencing information) ... ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdialog [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keditbookmarks [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keditbookmarks [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> smb: hey! I commented on the SRU bug for ubuntu-fan - could you update it as per my request in the comment?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdialog [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdialog [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdialog [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keditbookmarks [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdialog [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keditbookmarks [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keditbookmarks [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdialog [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keditbookmarks [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keditbookmarks [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdialog [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cairo-5c [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cairo-5c [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cairo-5c [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cairo-5c [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cairo-5c [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cairo-5c [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cairo-5c [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: konqueror [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: konqueror [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: konqueror [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> apw: hey! Do you have a moment by any chance for a quick binNEW pre-review? Since we have this rule in Bileto that any packaging change that involves the addition of new binary packages requires an AA +1
<sil2100> apw: oxide in Bileto is adding new packages, here's the packaging diff: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-2420/2017-02-07_10:59:27/zesty_oxide-qt_packaging_changes.diff
<sil2100> apw: could you take a look if those look ok and give me a sign if you are +1 on adding those?
<sil2100> I could then publish the package to zesty
 * sil2100 AFK for a bit for lunch
<rbasak> sil2100: yeah that's fine
<sil2100> \o/ Ok, publishing in that case
<sil2100> Thanks!
<smb> sil2100, done
<tsimonq2> Has infinity disappeared? It's Wednesday and we need stuff added to the tracker.
<davmor2> tsimonq2: He is in America dude just ask him later :)
<tsimonq2> davmor2: But I'm in America too and I have school all day.
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
<tsimonq2> It's almost 7 AM and I need to go to school until 3 PM :P
<davmor2> tsimonq2: just leave a message for him
<tsimonq2> davmor2: That's what I just did. :)
<davmor2> tsimonq2: you didn't say what you needed adding ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.32]
<apw> sil2100, oh you got what you wanted, ok
<clivejo> apw: regarding copyright file, that was generated from the KDE copyright statements.  https://cgit.kde.org/minuet.git/tree/COPYING.DOC and https://cgit.kde.org/minuet.git/tree/COPYING
<clivejo> and is actually a merge from debian
<clivejo> see - https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/applications/minuet.git/tree/debian/copyright
<clivejo> apw: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-gffutils [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.7.1-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> davmor2: cc infinity 16.04.2 to iso.qa.ubuntu.com
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keditbookmarks [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keditbookmarks [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keditbookmarks [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keditbookmarks [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keditbookmarks [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keditbookmarks [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keditbookmarks [i386] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdialog [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdialog [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdialog [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdialog [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdialog [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdialog [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdialog [i386] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-gffutils [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted konqueror [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted konqueror [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted konqueror [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ciphersaber [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.01-2ubuntu1]
<mapreri> src:file is not migrating due to autpkgtest for lintian failing; that was fixed in the new version of lintian already in release, why isn't it trying it?
<apw> mapreri, perhaps it was run before that hit ?
<mapreri> apw: -eparse
<apw> either the issue remains regardless of the updated lintian, or the test ran before lintian was fixed ?
<mapreri> apw: Yes, it ran the test against unfixed lintian.
<mapreri> apw: now it should be tried again against the new lintian; doesn't that happen automatically?
 * apw hits the retry button
<apw> mapreri, it would not happen automatically no
<mapreri> Oh, I see.
<mapreri> Then next time I'll just either hit the retry button myself, or nag a core-dev like in this case :)
<mapreri> Thanks!
<apw> asking here is fine
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-os-brick [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2.0-2ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-os-brick [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.6.1-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ricochet [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4+nmu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted flash-kernel [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.0~rc.4ubuntu62.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: minuet (zesty-proposed/primary) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minuet [source] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ricochet [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4+nmu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minuet [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minuet [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minuet [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minuet [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minuet [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minuet [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minuet [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minuet [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minuet [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minuet [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minuet [i386] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minuet [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minuet [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minuet [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I see you seem to be on SRU duty - on the example of bug 1621340 I wanted to clarify - is that version number now burnt or not (stopped at unapproved queue)
<ubot5> bug 1621340 in multipath-tools (Ubuntu Yakkety) "[SRU]'multipath -r' causes /dev/mapper/<wwid> being removed" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1621340
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtk+3.0 (xenial-proposed/main) [3.18.9-1ubuntu3.1 => 3.18.9-1ubuntu3.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<rbasak> cpaelzer: not burnt. Nothing in the unapproved queue counts for anything like that. But no need to reroll - I just want the answer to help me review the patch.
<rbasak> In the bug is fine.
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I added the info there
<rbasak> Thanks!
<cpaelzer> rbasak: but you likely have seen it
<cpaelzer> already
<rbasak> Oh, sorry.
<rbasak> I see it in comment 9. I missed that before.
<cpaelzer> I asked for that as well in the past - which is why I was sure it is in there, I just missed that it did not get to the dep3 header
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gst-libav1.0 (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.8.3-1ubuntu0.1 => 1.8.3-1ubuntu0.2] (kubuntu)
<Laney> ^- regression-update fix
<camako> A question for the CI experts : if a silo has already failed in one arch and you know you need to rebuild, do you need to wait until all other archs are done building or can you start a new build without confusing the silo?
<Laney> camako: That's fine; the test runs know what they were triggered for
<camako> Laney, thanks.. Just to confirm, I can start a build from bileto while a previous build hasn't completed?
<Laney> camako: Sure
<Laney> If you have tha PPA link then I can cancel the old ones though, to free up the builder
<camako> Laney, here's the PPA link : https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2435/+packages
<camako> thank you
<Laney> ah, they're pretty much done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-fan [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.12.0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-fan [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.9.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (vivid-proposed/main) [3.19.0-81.89] (core, kernel)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: if a milestone is just a fixed daily - then nothing to stop you reporting against the daily
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Hm k
<flocculant> just a bit of common sense - unless there is going to be some difference between what's available now and tomorrow *shrug*
<infinity> There will be, sadly.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Things are a tiny bit behind.  Working today on unbehinding.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Thanks. :)
<tsimonq2> infinity: But are we still looking to release tomorrow? :O
<tsimonq2> (asking so I can update testers)
<infinity> tsimonq2: I think it's possible that if everything lands today, we could release late tomorrow, like Hawaii time.
<infinity> tsimonq2: But we'll have to see how today goes, I guess.
<flocculant> infinity: won't get anymore than smoketests from us btw
<infinity> Smoke is really what we're looking for.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Ok, please keep me updated, I love lots of pings. :P
<infinity> All the SRUs in question should have been individually tested anyway, so point release ISO testing is a question of boot/install/reboot, and make sure nothing looked broken in those steps.
<flocculant> infinity: heh - we have a specual producing smoke team :)
<flocculant> yea - understand that
<tsimonq2> infinity: After becoming Lubuntu RM I want to be extra careful, I'll be without training wheels.
<tsimonq2> Plus I seriously love lots of pings.
<tsimonq2> Ok, I'll be back later, thanks for the ping infinity.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted base-files [source] (xenial-proposed) [9.4ubuntu4.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wine (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.8.5-1ubuntu1 => 1.8.5-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wine-development (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.9.20-1ubuntu1 => 1.9.20-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wine1.6 (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 => 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14.1] (no packageset)
<fossfreedom> cyphermox: thanks for pulling in our (Ubuntu Budgie) PR for ubiquity.  Query though - I note you've made a tweak to our PR and now budgie-wm doesnt fallthrough and use gnome-settings daemon. Does the settings daemon control window theming?  if so - it will explain why ubiquity is unthemed http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1486589735.png
<cyphermox> that's not unthemed.
<cyphermox> maybe not the right stuff but it really looks like there are colors and etc.
<jbicha> fossfreedom: that looks like gtk3's default Adwaita theme
<cyphermox> fossfreedom: what I did is functionally equivalent to the code you had, unless there's something I'm not seeing?
<fossfreedom> jbicha: k - thanks.  hmm - maybe I should have explicitly set arc-theme then :(
<fossfreedom> jbicha: GSD controls the mouse cursor that is displayed though - doesnt it?
<jbicha> I don't know, there's a gsettings org.gnome.desktop.interface cursor-theme
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: curtin (xenial-proposed/main) [0.1.0~bzr437-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 0.1.0~bzr460-0ubuntu1~16.04.1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wine-development (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.9.6-1 => 1.9.6-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<fossfreedom> cyphermox: as mentioned in our privmsg - I've proposed this patch for ubiquity to ensure budgie-wm (the window manager) used gnome-settings-daemon https://code.launchpad.net/~fossfreedom/ubiquity/use_gsd_for_budgie/+merge/316787
#ubuntu-release 2017-02-09
<infinity> fossfreedom: If you have both usd and gsd installed, that's a bug, not a feature.  Ubiquity shouldn't be working around it.
<smoser> hey. can i get someone to please NACK a curtin upload in xenial queue ?
<smoser> it has a incorrect bug string
<infinity> smoser: That's not the only thing weird about it.
<smoser> oh?
<infinity> smoser: (That version number is making me sideye)
<smoser> yeah, thanms
<smoser> will fix
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected curtin [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.0~bzr460-0ubuntu1~16.04.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: curtin (xenial-proposed/main) [0.1.0~bzr437-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 0.1.0~bzr460-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
<wxl> hey what's up with 16.04.2 people?
<wxl> ther'es no way we can have it due tomorrow and not even have it be on the tracker
<wxl> slangasek: infinity: can you give us some sort of update on the actual plan for 16.04.2?
<infinity> wxl: I'm working on it right now.  Obviously, if it can't get spun up and tested in time for a release in ~28h, we won't release then.
<wxl> infinity: okie dokie
<ypwong> infinity, i was asked to give 16.04.2 image a test, are images ready yet?
<wxl> ypwong: see above. he's working on it. tl;dr no, not yet
<ypwong> wxl, ok, i just joined so don't see the backlog
<ypwong> thx
<wxl> ypwong: np. irclogs.ubuntu.com fwiw ;)
<infinity> ypwong: Yeah, I think Leann jumped the gun on that email a bit (though, she did mention that they weren't ready yet).
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.3.1-1ubuntu10.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: caffe [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc4-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted caffe [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0~rc4-1ubuntu1]
<fossfreedom> infinity: re the ubiquity issue for budgie - yeah you are definitely correct.  fortunately just checked the latest daily and unity-settings-daemon has disappeared from our iso
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osptoolkit [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.11.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osptoolkit [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.11.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osptoolkit [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.11.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osptoolkit [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.11.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osptoolkit [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.11.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osptoolkit [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.11.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osptoolkit [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.11.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osptoolkit [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.11.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osptoolkit [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.11.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osptoolkit [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4.11.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osptoolkit [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4.11.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osptoolkit [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4.11.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osptoolkit [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4.11.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osptoolkit [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.11.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-hwe (xenial-proposed/main) [4.8.0-35.40~16.04.1 => 4.8.0-36.36~16.04.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta-hwe (xenial-proposed/main) [4.8.0.35.7 => 4.8.0.36.8] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-hwe [sync] (xenial-proposed) [4.8.0-36.36~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-signed-hwe (xenial-proposed/main) [4.8.0-35.40~16.04.1 => 4.8.0-36.36~16.04.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-meta-hwe [sync] (xenial-proposed) [4.8.0.36.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (yakkety-security/main) [1.161.1 => 1.161.1] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (trusty-security/main) [1.127.23 => 1.127.23] (core, kernel) (sync)
<tjaalton> libxfont* is still in limbo on zesty-proposed, and I can't see why
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.5 => 2.408.7] (desktop-core)
<infinity> tjaalton: output.txt lists much nastiness.  Do they need to be hinted together?
<infinity> (And it the autohinter isn't doing that, that usually points to a subtle packaging bug)
<tjaalton> infinity: probably so, xorg-server in proposed fixes the build-dep issue at least
<tjaalton> I'll check that
<tjaalton> those versions are in stretch, so they should be correct :)
<tjaalton> and I can't read output.txt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfunction-parameters-perl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0705-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> tjaalton: The TLDR of output.txt is "if I updated the package in 'trying:', these are the packages that become uninstallable"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfunction-parameters-perl [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0705-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> Which, for libxfont, looks to be... Everything.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfunction-parameters-perl [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0705-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfunction-parameters-perl [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0705-1] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> yes because it bumps the soname, which is why the old one is in a separate package now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfunction-parameters-perl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0705-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> tjaalton: So maybe a hint would get it all to be happy.  But the autohinter SHOULD have picked that up, generally.
<infinity> I'll toss in an easy and see what happens.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfunction-parameters-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0705-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfunction-parameters-perl [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0705-1] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> infinity: great, thanks.. so I don't need to put it in a ppa to build next xserver
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-signed-hwe [sync] (xenial-proposed) [4.8.0-36.36~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfunction-parameters-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0705-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfunction-parameters-perl [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0705-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfunction-parameters-perl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0705-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfunction-parameters-perl [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0705-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfunction-parameters-perl [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0705-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfunction-parameters-perl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0705-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfunction-parameters-perl [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0705-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.8.0-36.36~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.8.0-36.36~16.04.1]
<Laney> think it's going to need xorg-server too
<tjaalton> it's in proposed
<Laney> not a candidate though
<tjaalton> because of libxfont
<Laney> because of tests
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> silly failing teset
<tjaalton> tests
<Laney> i've retried them
<Laney> come back in a while and analyse the remaining failures
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [2:10.0.7-3227872-2ubuntu1 => 2:10.0.7-3227872-5ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-vm-tools [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:10.0.7-3227872-5ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (xenial-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu451.9 => 20101020ubuntu451.10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (xenial-proposed) [20101020ubuntu451.10]
<clivejo> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#kfind the autopkgtest for kde-baseapps/4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 has 3 regressions, can someone explain this to me please?
<apw> clivejo, arn't you removing baseapps ?
<clivejo> yes, kfind is being split from kde-baseapps
<Laney>  what do you expect to happen?
<infinity> Not sure what needs explaining?
<infinity> The tests clearly fail.
<clivejo> what do we need to do to fix this?
<apw> clivejo, is there anything left in kde-baseapps now they are all split out ?
<clivejo> thats a difficult question
<clivejo> upstream arent releasing the tarball any more
<infinity> So, if kde-baseapps is still a thing, then you need to look at its test failures and fix the problem.  If you intend to split it into a dozen tiny packages and remove it, split it into a dozen tiny packages and file a removal.
<apw> clivejo, i thought the point was all contents of that were in other smaller packages now, so it is mostly irrelicant
<infinity> (And turn it into a transitional package)
<clivejo> Its git repo has been abandoned https://cgit.kde.org/kde-baseapps.git/
<apw> they have already uploaded split binary packages
<cjwatson> Might not want to remove it until the others land though
<cjwatson> Which would probably entail temporarily ignoring its failures
<cjwatson> land> in zesty rather than zesty-proposed, I mean
<infinity> Not sure it's all in proposed yet.
<cjwatson> but when it is
<infinity> When it is, I'd expect a baseapps in proposed as well that produced a transitional package.
<infinity> (or a binary takeover from elsewhere)
<clivejo> it should all be in proposed
<apw> presumably if i attempt to remove the source it will tell me if there are any packages remaining not taken over
<infinity> clivejo: So, all the bits from baseapps are now split out?
<infinity> apw: It would do if they'd migrated, but they haven't.
<apw> crap of course it is not in -proposed :/
<clivejo> not everything, no
<cjwatson> infinity: right, but even once all the binaries are taken over there'll still be autopkgtest failures presumably
<cjwatson> unless there's a baseapps upload that just nukes the tests
<acheronuk> some stuff is dead or deprecated and replaced in other stuff.
<clivejo> just the stuff they intend to carry on
<infinity> cjwatson: I was sort of expecting an upload that nuked the source. :P
<infinity> cjwatson: (ie: just a transitional package to keep the upgrade smooth)
<infinity> That would imply also nuking the tests.
<apw> infinity, if we force-badtest those tests for now, britney will start to tell us what if anything has not had a binary-takeover, right ?
<apw> infinity, as in those will then appear as rendered uninstallables in the autohinter
<Laney> you can look at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/zesty/update_output_notest.txt
<apw> Laney, that says that we will migrate it if those tests pass
<infinity> Indeed.
<apw> so if we let that happen force-badtest stylee, then we will know what all if anything is left too
<infinity> apw: britney cares not for binary takeovers.  The handbasket to hell is reserved for the next upload of kde-baseapps that tries to go back in time and all the binaries fail to upload.
<apw> infinity, right, but that one is never going to be uploaded (well producing packages) it is on its way to the bitbucket
<infinity> Exactly.
<jbicha> apw: could you remove jasper source and binaries from zesty, bug 1612835 was the tracker
<ubot5> bug 1612835 in jasper (Ubuntu) "Please don't depend on jasper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612835
<tjaalton> Laney: surprise surprise, it's all green now..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base powerpc [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
<sil2100> smoser: hey! I'm reviewing the cloud-init update for yakkety (in UNAPPROVED) - are all the bugs also present on yakkety? Since a few of them are only nominated for xenial
<Laney> tjaalton: nice
<Laney> it's your lucky day
<infinity> tjaalton: I updated my hint to add xorg-server to the two xfonts, that might do it on the next pass.
<infinity> (The autohinter really doesn't seem to see the relationshp between the xfonts, which is curious)
<tjaalton> infinity: alright, thx
<apw> clivejo, ok ... lets see if that helps any
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20101020ubuntu451.10) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20101020ubuntu451.10) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot armhf [Xenial 16.04.2] (20101020ubuntu451.10) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20101020ubuntu451.10) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot powerpc [Xenial 16.04.2] (20101020ubuntu451.10) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.2] (20101020ubuntu451.10) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot s390x [Xenial 16.04.2] (20101020ubuntu451.10) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
<infinity> final: libxfont,libxfont1,xorg-server
<infinity> tjaalton: ^-- You win.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
<tjaalton> infinity: \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
<smoser> sil2100, you were reviwing for xenial you mean ? bugs mentioned in the changelog are present, yes.
<sil2100> smoser: no, for yakkety
<smoser> i'll triage
<sil2100> smoser: cloud-init is also submitted for yakkety, and some of the bugs in that SRU aren't marked for yakkety - so I was wondering, are those really also present in the yakkety branch?
<smb> infinity, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/372/builds/142582/downloads (ubuntu-base link points to ubuntu-core (404) for s390)
<sil2100> (too much 'yakkety')
<smoser> sil2100, thank you.
<smoser> sil2100, i think it should be all set now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtk+3.0 (yakkety-proposed/main) [3.20.9-1ubuntu2 => 3.20.9-1ubuntu2.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<smoser> sil2100, let me know if i didnt' fix it for you
<sil2100> smoser: thanks! Let me take another look at it in a moment - but knowing that those also affect yakkety is enough for me ;)
<lamont> is promotion from -proposed automatic, polled, or ?
<lamont> for SRU
<lamont> asking for my close friend bug 1645912
<ubot5> bug 1645912 in freeipmi (Ubuntu Yakkety) "freeipmi ipmi-config --checkout lacks support for ipv6 lan parameters" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1645912
<jderose> infinity: after a fresh daily 16.04.2 UEFI install, linux-signed-image-generic-hwe-16.04 is autoremovable. that shouldn't be the case, right?
<apw> jderose, tat does not sounds right indeed
<jderose> apw: hmm, so that is correct? i don't recall seeing this with 16.04.1 or 16.10. is the `linux-signed-*` package not needed anymore for systems with secure boot enabled?
<apw> jderose, no i am agreeing, that that does not sound right at all
<jderose> apw: ah, okay. sorry, i was confused :)
<apw> jderose, would you file a bug against debian-installer and link it to the image in the ISO tracker please
<apw> jderose, and drop the number here ...
<jderose> apw: sure
<jderose> apw: here's the bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1663299 but i'm not sure how to link it in the ISO tracker (sorry, i'm not that familiar with the tracker, really should be)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1663299 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "16.04.2: `linux-signed-image-generic-hwe-16.04` is autoremovable after UEFI install" [Undecided,New]
<smb> So at least doing the iso testing of mate desktop amd64 in a kvm vm (seabios) I get randomly dropped into the isolinux selection environment even without pressing any key. do other people see something similar?
<tjaalton> libdrm needs NEW love on zesty
<apw> tjaalton, say what ? i see nothing in new on zesty
<apw> lamont, it is manual but report driven for things which meet the criteria
<lamont> apw: kwel
<lamont> kewl, too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-show-ip [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: install-mimic [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: quicktun [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: quicktun [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brisk-menu [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-show-ip [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-calc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.17.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-show-ip [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: quicktun [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: install-mimic [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-show-ip [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: install-mimic [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: quicktun [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-show-ip [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: quicktun [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brisk-menu [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: festvox-us-slt-hts [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2010.10.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-show-ip [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: install-mimic [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brisk-menu [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: install-mimic [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-show-ip [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brisk-menu [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brisk-menu [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-calc [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.17.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brisk-menu [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetest-mod-3d-armor [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.4.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-calc [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.17.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brisk-menu [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-calc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.17.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octocatalog-diff [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: quicktun [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hl-todo-el [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.7.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: quicktun [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-calc [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.17.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: install-mimic [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: install-mimic [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-calc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.17.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-calc [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.17.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted install-mimic [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-calc [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.17.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted install-mimic [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-calc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.17.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brisk-menu [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brisk-menu [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brisk-menu [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brisk-menu [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-show-ip [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-show-ip [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-show-ip [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hl-todo-el [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted install-mimic [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted install-mimic [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brisk-menu [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
<sil2100> smoser: hey! Just want to make sure - do you know if the yakkety cloud-init upload has the fix for LP: #1662221 as well? (if it affects yakkety)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1662221 in cloud-init (Ubuntu Xenial) "/usr/sbin/update-grub-legacy-ec2: line 1406: [: missing `]' " [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662221
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brisk-menu [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-show-ip [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-show-ip [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted install-mimic [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-calc [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.17.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-calc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.17.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minetest-mod-3d-armor [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted quicktun [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted quicktun [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brisk-menu [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-show-ip [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-calc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.17.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-calc [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.17.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted quicktun [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted quicktun [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted festvox-us-slt-hts [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2010.10.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-calc [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.17.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted quicktun [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted install-mimic [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted quicktun [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octocatalog-diff [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-show-ip [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted quicktun [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted install-mimic [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
<sil2100> smoser: since I see this fix was re-added to the xenial upload
<sil2100> smoser: should it also be added to the yakkety one?
<smoser> sil2100, let me check.
<smoser> thank you for being comprehensive
<tyhicks> hi - is anyone working to sort out the perl upload that's stuck in zesty-proposed (due to regressing devscripts)? it is blocking a number of packages that are otherwise ready to migrate
<smoser> sil2100, it is fixed.
<smoser> i just didnt mention it in the changelog because it had not ever gone to yakkety in a broken state.
<smoser> that make sense ?
<sil2100> smoser: oh, excellent, yes thank you
<smoser> sil2100, question... how do you dget something from queue ?
<smoser> if i go http://launchpadlibrarian.net/305401214/cloud-init_0.7.9.orig.tar.gz
<smoser> shoot.
<smoser> if i go https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<sil2100> smoser: I always go to the queue URL and download it from there
<smoser> and then just dget cloud-init_0.7.9-0ubuntu1~16.10.1.dsc  it fails. i suspect because 0.7.9 wasn't uploaded here.
<smoser> queue url ?
<sil2100> We use some scripts in python that do it for us
<sil2100> Yeah, the one above, we manually download the files from that page
<smoser> ok. annoying thta dget didnt work
<cjwatson> 'queue fetch' from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools can do it
<nacc> smoser: i do think rbasak's queue review tool will help here, it's not merged yet, but i think he has it in a branch
<nacc> smoser: (for usd)
<nacc> smoser: which i believe uses what cjwatson referred to grab files
<smoser> nacc, fwiw, https://gist.github.com/smoser/6391b854e6a80475aac473bba4ef0310#file-git-import-dsc worked for me.
<smoser> other than 'dget' on the url in the queue doesnt work (obnoxious) so i had to download the individual files
<nacc> smoser: for commiting to a importer branch? or generally?
<smoser> well, for this specific "import a dsc and commit it so i can look"
<nacc> smoser: i think you can do that with git-dsc-commit into an empty git repo too
<nacc> if you just need to 'peek'
<smoser> oh. there is cjwatson ... queue fetch. thank you.
<cjwatson> dget needs the files to all be in the same "directory" (i.e. strip last segment of URL and add the file name), which librarian URLs aren't
<cjwatson> to make it work for the queue we'd need to proxy the queue files through LP URLs, a bit like the way <LP archive URL>/+files/... works
<cjwatson> which might not be a bad idea
<rbasak> smoser: in my queue handling importer branch, you can type "usd queue <package>" from inside the git directory of an imported package, and it'll download and sync a set of queue/* tags that represent the queues' current states for that package.
<rbasak> I want to change this to "usd queue sync" and have it autodetect the package name. Then add "usd queue approve" and "usd queue reject" later.
<cjwatson> though it might require some changes to how queues work, so maybe not entirely trivial
<rbasak> Which is why I haven't landed the branch yet.
<smoser> rbasak, that sounds fabulouso
<cjwatson> actually I guess it would work if we put it under the PackageUpload, so you'd have /ubuntu/yakkety/+upload/ID/+files/...
<cjwatson> wait, that already works, I think
<cjwatson> if you know the id
<cjwatson> right, so 'dget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+upload/14605092/+files/cloud-init_0.7.9-0ubuntu1~16.10.1.dsc' works
<cjwatson> but I had to get the upload ID from 'queue -s yakkety-proposed -Q unapproved info' and then construct the URL manually
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.7.9-0ubuntu1~16.10.1]
<cjwatson> smoser: would you mind filing a bug asking for DistroSeries:+queue to link to upload files via PackageUpload:+files rather than directly to the files in the librarian, so that dget works more readily?
<cjwatson> I don't have time right now but it should just be a UI change
<rbasak> cjwatson: I'm just bypassing the need entirely :-P
<rbasak> (but no objection)
<cjwatson> sure, but it would be a handy thing and while I remember it ...
<rbasak> Sure! Wouldn't want to stop it at all.
<smoser> on launchpad-itself ?
<cjwatson> Yep
<smoser> cjwatson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1663334
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1663334 in Launchpad itself "make queue files dget'able" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> cheers
<flocculant> cking: thanks for testing xubuntu - can't replicate the auto-resize issue you saw, 20Gb 14.04 upgraded to 16.04, then rebooted iso - autoresized it fine
<cking> flocculant, the only difference I see there is that I had 16.04 installed and then installed 16.04
<flocculant> yup - just following that route now
<flocculant> it's actually giving me the option to install alongside the other 2 installs ... http://i.imgur.com/SYN0wcV.png
<flocculant> anyway - clean install now
<cking> flocculant, let me see if I can figure out what's wrong with my install
<flocculant> ok :)
<flocculant> doing what you did now
<flocculant> cking: again fine - on vm, not got hardware I can test it on here
<cking> i'm just retesting a bunch of systems to double check, although it is strange other people seem to see the same issue on different flavours
<flocculant> yea - saw that
<flocculant> cking: Sarvatt's fail on Lubuntu might be down to vm size - not sure what they require but I'd guess 8Gb isn't sufficient for 2 installs
<flocculant> also depends on ram allocated and thus the swap partition
<cking> ah
<flocculant> leann failed it on hardware though so ...
<cking> mine also failed on x86 on an x220
<cking> x86-64
<flocculant> yea saw
<flocculant> I read the xubuntu ones - xubuntu qa/release team hat
<flocculant> hence me pinging you :)
<cking> unfortunately i removed the iso, so I'm waiting for it to download again so I can re-test
<flocculant> just redoing to see the minimum that xubuntu will shrink down to.
<flocculant> I can try and replicate the other fails here too (on the vm)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [sync] (trusty-security) [1.127.23]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [sync] (yakkety-security) [1.161.1]
<cking> flocculant, when trying that install with 12.04 ubuntu already installed I now get the install alongside option
 * cking tries 16.04 against 16.04 again
 * flocculant is on lubuntu now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed/main) [4.8.0-38.41] (core, kernel)
<flocculant> which works
<flocculant> cking: couldn't confirm on kubuntu vm either
<cking> flocculant, it's something to do with size of the memory and swap that changes behavour, it seems that if existing swap is too small you don't get that install alongside option
<flocculant> I wondered whether it was something to do with swap - ftr vm I used had 2Gb
<cking> but I can't intuit what the underlying mechansim is,  apart from dropping memory in the VM and the option appeared where as increasing it made it disappear again
<flocculant> well logically increasing it - increases swap - decreasing available disk space, but I guess you know that :)
<flocculant> not sure I can offer anymore to the party
<flocculant> cking: how much ram did the xubuntu vm have?
<cking> flocculant, I think it was something like 8GB
<cking> i can't recall now as I've been twiddling it up and down now to check the behaviour
<flocculant> ok - so swap would be ~8 as default - leaving 12 for the install - at which point disk too small for 2
<flocculant> at least I believe that swap will equal ram - not sure if there's a maximum swap size from the installer
<flocculant> might be I never triggered a smaller than ram swap as I've never had that much :)
<cking> flocculant, yeah, I could try and tease out the threshold by trial and error, but that's going a bit far for the moment
<flocculant> cking: yea - I'm fairly confident that we would mark our iso's ready here :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed) [4.8.0-38.41]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (zesty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta3-4ubuntu1 => 2.02~beta3-4ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spyder (yakkety-proposed/universe) [3.0.2+dfsg1-0ubuntu0.1 => 3.0.2+dfsg1-0ubuntu0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (zesty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta3-4ubuntu1 => 2.02~beta3-4ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: php7.0 (xenial-proposed/main) [7.0.13-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 7.0.15-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mailru-easyjson [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161103.0.159cdb8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-postgres-exporter [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-azure-go-ansiterm [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160622.0.fa152c5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-docker-go-metrics [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161110.0.0f35294-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-postgres-exporter [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-bshuster-repo-logrus-logstash-hook [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170102.0.5f729f2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-postgres-exporter [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mailru-easyjson [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161103.0.159cdb8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: php7.0 (yakkety-proposed/main) [7.0.13-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 => 7.0.15-0ubuntu0.16.10.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mailru-easyjson [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161103.0.159cdb8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mrunalp-fileutils [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160930.0.4ee1cc9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mailru-easyjson [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161103.0.159cdb8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-postgres-exporter [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-postgres-exporter [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpod-weaver-section-legal-complicated-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-recursive-open-struct [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mmllib [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.0.post1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-fusepy [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-postgres-exporter [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-postgres-exporter [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-02-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mailru-easyjson [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161103.0.159cdb8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mailru-easyjson [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161103.0.159cdb8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mailru-easyjson [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161103.0.159cdb8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mailru-easyjson [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161103.0.159cdb8-1]
<doko> mwhudson: ^^^ 64bit only?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-postgres-exporter [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-postgres-exporter [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-postgres-exporter [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-postgres-exporter [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-postgres-exporter [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-postgres-exporter [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-postgres-exporter [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (xenial-proposed/main) [2.26.1-1ubuntu1~16.04.3 => 2.26.1-1ubuntu1~16.04.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-azure-go-ansiterm [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160622.0.fa152c5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-docker-go-metrics [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161110.0.0f35294-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpod-weaver-section-legal-complicated-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-fusepy [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-bshuster-repo-logrus-logstash-hook [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20170102.0.5f729f2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mmllib [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.0.post1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mrunalp-fileutils [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160930.0.4ee1cc9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-recursive-open-struct [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
<mwhudson> doko: eh?
<mwhudson> oh golang-github-mailru-easyjson ?
<mwhudson> doko: it's the same in debian at least
<mwhudson> src/github.com/mailru/easyjson/tests/data.go:91: constant 4294967295 overflows int
<mwhudson>  haha
<doko> mwhudson: looks like the go world is so modern to ignore 32bit ...
<mwhudson> doko: pretty much
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-109.156] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-109.156]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (vivid-proposed) [3.19.0-81.89]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-trusty [amd64] (precise-proposed/main) [3.13.0-109.156~precise1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-trusty [amd64] (precise-proposed) [3.13.0-109.156~precise1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: checkit-tiff [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: checkit-tiff [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs-which-key [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: checkit-tiff [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: checkit-tiff [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdist-zilla-role-pluginbundle-pluginremover-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.104-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-signedjson [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libconfig-mvp-slicer-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.302-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtest-abortable-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.002-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: checkit-tiff [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shutilwhich [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: checkit-tiff [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libprotocol-http2-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.08-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: checkit-tiff [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chrome-gnome-shell [source] (yakkety-proposed) [8-2ubuntu3~ubuntu16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted checkit-tiff [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted checkit-tiff [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted checkit-tiff [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted checkit-tiff [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libconfig-mvp-slicer-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.302-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libprotocol-http2-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.08-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-signedjson [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted checkit-tiff [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted checkit-tiff [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdist-zilla-role-pluginbundle-pluginremover-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.104-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shutilwhich [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted checkit-tiff [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtest-abortable-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.002-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacs-which-key [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-1]
<xnox> mwhudson, do you think we need a new permament golang installability tracker, for the shared libraries stuff? (same as we do for e.g. haskell and ocaml?)
<xnox> because it looks like golang-go.crypto is currently not installable and needs a re-build; because net1 has moved.
 * xnox is verifying that right now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: bubblewrap (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.1.7-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flatpak (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.6.11-1ubuntu0.16.10.0 => 0.8.2-1~ubuntu16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: flatpak (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.8.2-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
<jbicha> sil2100: are you interested in accepting chrome-gnome-shell from the trusty and xenial new queues so bug 1652537 can be verified in all series at the same time?
<ubot5> bug 1652537 in chrome-gnome-shell (Ubuntu Xenial) "Update chrome-gnome-shell to version 8 in all supported releases" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652537
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flannel [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.5~ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flannel [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.5~ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flannel [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.5~ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flannel [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.5~ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flannel [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.5~ds1-2] (no packageset)
<sil2100> jbicha: sadly this would have to be done by some proper archive admin...
<sil2100> jbicha: (I'm not a proper one)
<sil2100> jbicha: maybe apw could help here
<apw> say waht ?
<sil2100> apw: I accepted the chrome-gnome-shell big SRU to yakkety - jbicha wanted to have the same version in trusty and xenial, but the packages do not exist in series before yakkety
<sil2100> (tricky case, but rationale is in the SRU bug)
<sil2100> LP: #1652537
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1652537 in chrome-gnome-shell (Ubuntu Xenial) "Update chrome-gnome-shell to version 8 in all supported releases" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652537
<sil2100> apw: if you're doing any AA/SRU work, maybe you could take a look and see if it makes sense?
<sil2100> I don't know the rules for new packages in our supported series so it's hard for me to judge
<jbicha> it's because of Firefox so I blame chrisccoulson ;)
<sil2100> rbasak, bdmurray, slangasek: should the publishing vanguard schedule be updated to include me in a specific day? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<rbasak> I believe so, if you can volunteer for a particular day.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flannel [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.5~ds1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flannel [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.5~ds1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flannel [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.5~ds1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flannel [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.5~ds1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flannel [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.5~ds1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flannel [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.5~ds1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<chrisccoulson> Firefox is nothing to do with me these days ;)
<chrisccoulson> (well, I pretend that is the case)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected flannel [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.5~ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected flannel [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.5~ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected flannel [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.5~ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected flannel [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.5~ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected flannel [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.5~ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flannel [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.5~ds1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flannel [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.5~ds1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flannel [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.5~ds1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flannel [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.5~ds1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flannel [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.5~ds1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flannel [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.5~ds1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected multipath-tools [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.5.0+git1.656f8865-5ubuntu7.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: multipath-tools (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.5.0+git1.656f8865-5ubuntu7.1 => 0.5.0+git1.656f8865-5ubuntu7.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected multipath-tools [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.5.0+git1.656f8865-5ubuntu2.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: multipath-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [0.5.0+git1.656f8865-5ubuntu2.3 => 0.5.0+git1.656f8865-5ubuntu2.4] (core)
<davmor2> infinity: hey dude just a quick double check there is nothing else likely to land on 16.04.2 desktop now is there?  It is safe to test right?
<ginggs> would someone please 'force-badtest nodejs/4.7.2~dfsg-1ubuntu2' ? it is the only thing holding up nodejs and a bunch of node-ly things,  and has failed for a while in debian https://ci.debian.net/packages/n/nodejs/unstable/amd64/
<apw> ginggs, it isn't the only thing holdiing nodejs in -proposed, and that not being a leaf node is a little concerning if its own self-tests are not working
<apw> ginggs, do we know if those same tests failed in the version in zesty-release ?
<ginggs> it is now - it retried some tests
<apw> ok
<ginggs> only one of nodejs's own tests fails
<ginggs> and it looks like that started failing https://ci.debian.net/data/packages/unstable/amd64/n/nodejs/20161102_032303.log
<ginggs> with the libssl update
<apw> ginggs, do we have a feel for what that test actually tests ?  how serious it not working would be (if the test is not just borked)
<ginggs> apw: not a clue - i figured that the several hundred other node packages continued to work was a good sign
<ginggs> hmm, apw that one nodejs test that fails actually has nothing to do with ssl
<ginggs> ubuntu has a patch that seems to fix the ssl test failures that debian have
<ginggs> so the only test that fails in ubuntu  https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty/zesty/amd64/n/nodejs/20170209_174153_6dff7@/log.gz
<ginggs> is 'not ok 663 parallel/test-process-config'
<ginggs> the last time everything passed in november in debian https://ci.debian.net/data/packages/unstable/amd64/n/nodejs/20161101_091238.autopkgtest.log.gz
<ginggs> this test was commented out: 'not ok 644 parallel/test-process-config # TODO : Fix flaky test'
<ginggs> so do you want me to fix that by commenting it out in a new upload, or would you force-badtest ?
<apw> ginggs, if you can confirm all the failures on nodejs are that one on all arches, we can force that one badtest
<ginggs> ok, lemme check the other arches
<ginggs> '663 parallel/test-process-config' is the only failure on all arches except armhf which has 'not ok 849 parallel/test-tick-processor # TODO : Fix flaky test' in addition
<apw> ginggs, then it sounds ok to force those, if we could turn those off in the next merge if they are still marked flakey
<apw> ginggs, and done
<ginggs> apw: thanks! i added a comment to https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html - although i'm not sure if they persist across versions
<Laney> urgh
<ginggs> Laney: what is it?
<apw> Laney, ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected kexec-tools [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.0.10-1ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected kexec-tools [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:2.0.10-2ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (xenial-proposed/main) [229-4ubuntu16 => 229-4ubuntu17] (core)
<Laney> ginggs: apw: I feel like we're sliding a bit on forcing tests - this one could be marked as skipped in the source and then you'd get confidence from running the rest of them
<ginggs> Laney: that's the plan for the next merge - personally, i would prefer to mark tests bad in the source, but my changes to that effect have been undone in the past
<Laney> Then the tests fail and the thing gets blocked until the uploader sorts it out
<apw> Laney, i agree in principle, in this case there were a heap of dependant packages which i did not want to find needed rebuilding too if it was, and ginggs was made to check all the other tests passed by hand
<ginggs> in the cases i'm referring to the uploader had the package force-badtest
<apw> Laney, the remainder of the things we have been forcing have been KDE bits to get them out of teh way of other transitions.  in that case because they are committing to replacing those packages next week adn those they are working on getting the tests working right
<Laney> apw: It's mainly that it harms the benefit of the tests when it's run for deps now
<apw> Laney, in the normal case it is and always should be as you say bad form
<Laney> Oh look it failed before, force
<Laney> Or if the badtest is still there, it's just ignored
<apw> i can see that, and i'll resist more going forward
<xnox> #resist #remain
<Laney> Well, it's a judgement call in each case
<Laney> I just want to push back a bit :-)
<Laney> thanks for fielding most of the recent requests as well of course
<ginggs> you don't want to end up with every MOTU just disabling tests in the source though, going through a ubuntu-release is at least  another pair of eyes
<apw> Laney, and i appreciate you doing so :)
<ginggs> this should go away when debian start gating on autopkgtests - hopefully soon
<apw> Laney, it is a narrow path we wend and easy to lean to far one way or t'other
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.02~beta3-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.02~beta3-4ubuntu1]
<infinity> davmor2: There will be a respin to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/1663299 but I don't anticipate any other changes.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1663299 in Ubuntu CD Images "16.04.2: `linux-signed-image-generic-hwe-16.04` is autoremovable after UEFI install" [Undecided,New]
<infinity> davmor2: Although, the concept that it's only "safe to test" when "nothing else is going to land" is a bit bass ackwards.  If we only test the "final" image, how do we fix bugs we find with it? :P
<davmor2> infinity: I have no issues testing an image if I know it is only to test things work rather than will be the final image.  If I am testing the final image then I want to know it isn't going to change
<davmor2> infinity: I've done tests on daily but that has been loads land since then
<jbicha> could an archive admin please remove jasper from zesty, bug 1612835
<ubot5> bug 1612835 in jasper (Ubuntu) "Please don't depend on jasper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612835
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cbroglie-mapstructure [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150405.0.25325b4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: magit-annex [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cockroachdb-cmux [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170110.0.30d10be-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-tonistiigi-fifo [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161203.0.fe870cc-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-microcosm-cc-bluemonday [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161012.0.f77f16f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-wsxiaoys-terminal [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160513.0.0940f3f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-aanand-compose-file [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161122.0.a3e5876-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-go-openapi-swag [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161024.0.3b6d86c-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> davmor2: Nothing has landed since the current images were generated.  With the exception of that one bug that will require a respin after some infrastructure changes, these images are close enough to final.  But, again, we don't know if anything is final until we've tested.  I can't declare a final image *before* I know it's good.
<tyhicks> Could an archive admin nuke jasper from Zesty? This is bug #1612835
<ubot5> bug 1612835 in jasper (Ubuntu) "Please remove jasper from Zesty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612835
<tyhicks> I'm updating jasper in yakkety-security and would prefer not to send a build and autopkgtest run of a new jasper upload through zesty
<tyhicks> jbicha: fyi, I've asked for an archive admin to remove jasper from zesty ^
<jbicha> me too! (a few min ago) :)
<tyhicks> ha, I missed that :)
<infinity> jbicha, tyhicks: Done.
<tyhicks> infinity: thank you!
<nacc> infinity: it seems very likely that the libc updates (possibly the Unicode 9 patch?) has changed iconv behavior (breaking phpmyadmin build): http://paste.ubuntu.com/23967871/. I think Debian is going to see this as well the next time they rebuild phpmyadmin
<nacc> infinity: any ideas, I've not touched libc before
<nacc> it's also possible it was before the Unicode 9 update, as there was a specific 'transliteration' change in 2.24-4
<infinity> nacc: I could possibly have ideas, but not today.
<nacc> infinity: ok -- is it reasonable/possible for me to test this on my own (PPA?). Given the dependencies on it, not sure if it's possible to fix 'just locale' or 'just iconv' without requiring to rebuild a bunch of other stuff
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-aanand-compose-file [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161122.0.a3e5876-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-go-openapi-swag [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161024.0.3b6d86c-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-tonistiigi-fifo [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161203.0.fe870cc-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cockroachdb-cmux [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20170110.0.30d10be-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-wsxiaoys-terminal [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160513.0.0940f3f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-microcosm-cc-bluemonday [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161012.0.f77f16f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cbroglie-mapstructure [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20150405.0.25325b4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted magit-annex [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
<infinity> nacc: It's certainly testable in a PPA.  Not sure what you mean about "just iconv", though.  It's the glibc source package.  You'll be rebuilding the whole thing.
<nacc> infinity: err, duh, ok
<nacc> infinity: i meant if i, say, update the locales, do i need to rebuild a bunch of other stuff in order for things not to break wildly :)
<infinity> nacc: If you're testing theories like, say, reverting the fix for Debian bug #840199, rebuilding glibc would be enough.
<ubot5> Debian bug 840199 in libc6 "libc6: setlocale(LC_ALL, "C.UTF-8") used to work in jessie" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/840199
<infinity> nacc: More to the point, if rebuilding glibc ever leads to a situation where the rest of the archive needs to be rebuilt, you've failed to provide a useful bugfix. ;)
<nacc> infinity: heh, ack
<nacc> infinity: and yeah, that's exactly what i was planning on doing, thanks!
<infinity> nacc: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-glibc/glibc.git/commit/?id=29be63fde23ee497bb83fc9fee77171d26a7d447
<nacc> infinity: yep, looking at that right now
<nacc> it seems highly likely :)
<infinity> nacc: Seems plausible that it's either that or the larger unicode update, yes.
<infinity> nacc: (Also possible that it's both :P)
<infinity> nacc: In that switching to translit_combining might have been harmless until the unicode 9 update broke the combining table.
<nacc> infinity: right, that makes sense, I'll dig deeper. You've already been a great help, thanks!
<comptekki> is Ubuntu-MATE-16.04.2 coming out Monday too?
<infinity> comptekki: If by Monday you mean "not today", yes.  I've not re-set a hard date, but I was thinking Valentine's Day, with all the ISOs wrapped in heart-shaped bows. :P
<comptekki> :)
<infinity> comptekki: So, if you're asking from the POV of a user who wants to install it on a dozen machines, that's the answer.
<flocculant> infinity: you old softie ...
<infinity> comptekki: If you're asking from the POV of a tester/QA, see my rant to davamor2 earlier.  It'll never release if people don't test, so don't wait for a "final" image, as we can't have "final" images without first testing what we have today.
<infinity> flocculant: Well, I'm one of those thingd.
<flocculant> :)
<infinity> s/thingd/things/
<comptekki> i wouldn't install on many machines without testing on one first ;)
<comptekki> test/feedback is a good idea - i know from app dev
<comptekki> users want cool new app - ask for help beta test - all i hear are crickets - but they still want a new cool app! .... still hear crickets.....
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-go-openapi-jsonpointer [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161105.0.8d96a2d-1] (no packageset)
<nacc> infinity: fyi, reverting the translit change alone did allow the test to pass. I'll follow-up with the Debian folks.
<infinity> nacc: Thanks.  Point me to the Debian bug.
<nacc> infinity: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=854821
<ubot5> Debian bug 854821 in libc-bin "iconv: behavior change with C.UTF-8" [Normal,Open]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openldap [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.4.44+dfsg-3ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
#ubuntu-release 2017-02-11
<tsimonq2> slangasek and infinity: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/3826#issuecomment-278440899 (and also please someone ping barry with this when he gets online next...)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrush [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrush [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrush [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrush [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrush [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrush [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrush [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-go-openapi-jsonpointer [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161105.0.8d96a2d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcrush [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcrush [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcrush [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcrush [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcrush [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcrush [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcrush [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-go-openapi-jsonreference [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161105.0.36d33bf-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-go-openapi-jsonreference [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161105.0.36d33bf-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: diamond [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.515-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<mwhudson> xnox: yes, that sounds like a good idea
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evolution-ews (yakkety-proposed/universe) [3.22.0-2 => 3.22.3-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evolution-ews (xenial-proposed/universe) [3.18.5-1 => 3.18.5-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cups (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.2.0-2 => 2.2.0-2ubuntu0.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cups (xenial-proposed/main) [2.1.3-4ubuntu0.1 => 2.1.3-4ubuntu0.2] (core)
<teward> remind me as it's been a while, if I have a bugfix-only micro version bump to do for an existing release, I still need debdiffs approved by the SRU team, right?
<mapreri> teward: open bug with SRU-templated description, upload closing that bug (possibly linking the debdiff in the bug).  SRU team will look at it once its in the queue.
<mapreri> (that's the most streamlined process, anyway)
<teward> mmkay.  It hits two releases, and it's something that should be fixed (http/2 is after all something that needs looked at heh)
<teward> s/looked at/looked after/
<teward> (for nginx)
<teward> mapreri: will do that, thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nginx (xenial-proposed/main) [1.10.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.4 => 1.10.3-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nginx (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.10.1-0ubuntu1.2 => 1.10.3-0ubuntu0.16.10.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<teward> cool i forgot it poked here when there's stuff for review heh
<teward> mapreri: uploaded, and bug made with debdiffs.  Yay for me getting off my butt and doing something for once heh
<mapreri> teward: heh.  And jbicha already told you off for subscribing the wrong teams :P  (I'm in ~u-sponsors)
<mapreri> ...why is nginx in the kubuntu set, btw....
<tsimonq2> O__O
#ubuntu-release 2017-02-12
<tsimonq2> mapreri: Because everything is in the Kubuntu packageset, Kubuntu Developers are basically Core Devs now. :P </sarcasm>
<tsimonq2> Is zesty-security a thing?
<tsimonq2> Ah yes nevermind
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs-git-messenger [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nebulouslabs-bolt [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0+git20160516.255.dfb2120-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-go-openapi-spec [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0~git20161119.0.f7ae86d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-urltools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-urltools [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-urltools [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-urltools [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-urltools [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-urltools [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-urltools [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacs-git-messenger [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-nebulouslabs-bolt [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0+git20160516.255.dfb2120-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-urltools [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-urltools [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-urltools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-go-openapi-spec [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161119.0.f7ae86d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-urltools [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-urltools [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-urltools [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-urltools [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openldap [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.44+dfsg-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted diamond [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.515-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zaqar-ui [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: recipes (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.12.0-0ubuntu1]
#ubuntu-release 2018-02-05
<handsome_feng> By any chance, could someone help check the ukui-menus in bionic new queue? Thanks a lot!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-libmaas (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.5.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flask-login [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poco [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poco [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poco [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poco [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poco [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.0.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poco [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.0.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poco [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.0.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poco [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.0.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poco [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poco [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meta-kde [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5:99]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meta-kde [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [5:99]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meta-kde [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5:99]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meta-kde [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5:99]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meta-kde [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5:99]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meta-kde [i386] (bionic-proposed) [5:99]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-3.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:3.3.6ds1-30]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpack [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpack [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpack [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-3.3 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:3.3.6ds1-30]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpack [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpack [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpack [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flask-login [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-aiomeasures [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibm-3270 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.6ga4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-libmaas [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-libmaas [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.5.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> jbicha: do you have any idea about the gtk-doc FTBFS? I haven't been able to reproduce it here so far
<fossfreedom_> Anyone around who can have a look why http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/ubuntu-budgie.bionic/ hasn't been updated since December?  I'm trying to work out why our meta binary package ubuntu-budgie-desktop is not being installed on our daily iso's.  TIA
<valorie> fossfreedom_: imo you just need to ask someone to update it
<valorie> I don't believe it is automatic
<fossfreedom_> valorie, who can I ping?
<slangasek> those are certainly automatic
<valorie> hmmm, I was misinformed then
<valorie> sorry
<slangasek> I've just manually pulled and it worked, but it shouldn't have needed to be manual; digging
<fossfreedom_> thanks slangasek
<handsome_feng> By any chance, could someone help check the ukui-menus in bionic new queue? Thanks a lot!
<slangasek> fossfreedom: it's because the support for pulling seeds from git didn't reset a variable, and any branches appearing after the first git branch in the list are attempted via git, which fails
<slangasek> handsome_feng: I plan to look at it in my morning if no one does before that
<handsome_feng> slangasek: Thank you very much! :)
<fossfreedom> ah.  Would this somehow explain why our meta binary isn't being installed on our ISO slangasek ?  Is the seed web-page and the iso build linked?
<slangasek> fossfreedom: no
<doko> now I removed the ruby-ferret armhf binary, but the autopkg test still refers to the test failure. how to fix that?
<slangasek> doko: MP against lp:~ubuntu-release/britney/hints-ubuntu to mark it badtest with rationale
<doko> slangasek: which user should be used?
<slangasek> doko: doesn't matter
<doko> ok, in general, why isn't that removal not done automatically?
<slangasek> because it's complex software with corner cases
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-molotov [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-libmaas [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-molotov [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-1]
<tjaalton> cpaelzer: apparently nss upstream changed the default cert database format to SQL, which is why things blew up with dogtag/freeipa..
<tjaalton> on debian too, it seems
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: oh really
<cpaelzer> yeah that would "explain" :-/
<cpaelzer> but then my +really approach might be the best short term solution to not bust a lot of things
<cpaelzer> thdo you happen to know if there is any migration action defined by upstream?
<tjaalton> for nss?
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: ^^
<cpaelzer> sorry thdo
<cpaelzer> yes for nss
<tjaalton> upstream of freeipa?
<tjaalton> yse
<tjaalton> yes
<cpaelzer> yeah I'd turn back nss to 3.34 to not break, and give things some time to solve that
<cpaelzer> I already started some tests in that regard
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poco [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.0.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poco [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.0.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (artful-proposed/main) [1:17.10.9 => 1:17.10.10] (core)
<fossfreedom_> think we have an oops moment for ubuntu budgie artful - our meta package ubuntu-budgie-desktop doesnt appear to be installed on our ISO.  That's needed for upgrading correct? Any thoughts on how to retrospectively fix this?  Maybe add a "recommends" to another package that will be always installed like "budgie-desktop-environment" ?
<ginggs> would someone please 'force-badtest octave-symbolic/amd64/2.6.0-2 octave-symbolic/ppc64el/2.6.0-2' ?  i believe it has regressed in release, and blocks octave + gdal from migrating
<krytarik> fossfreedom_: You could add Budgie here, which would be a good idea anyway: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-release-upgrader/trunk/view/head:/data/DistUpgrade.cfg
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: after a lot of other distractions I got to the test of the revert of nss to 3.34
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: worked in the tests as expected, see updates to bug 1746947
<ubot5> bug 1746947 in nss (Ubuntu) "failing autopkgtest due to password issue by nss" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746947
<cpaelzer> I think I upload the 3.34 now to unbreak things for now
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: would you mind taking a look and ack'ing if you are ok with that approach?
<tjaalton> cpaelzer: reverting this might be enough https://github.com/nss-dev/nss/commit/33b114e38278c4ffbb6b244a0ebc9910e5245cd3
<cpaelzer> yeah, this could make the new code with all old things for now
<cpaelzer> taking a look
<cpaelzer> thanks tjaalton
<infinity> fossfreedom_: Was your meta not part of the desktop task?
<infinity> Sure isn't.
<infinity> fossfreedom_: Fixed in your seeds for bionic.  But yes, the workaround for dist-upgrader will be to key on budgie-desktop-environment to detect that it's a budgie install, and then install ubuntu-budgie-desktop
<fossfreedom_> infinity: I added "ubuntu-budgie-desktop" on line 33 of the desktop seed yesterday and ran a rebuild of the 64bit ISO - it unfortunately didnt add the package to the rebuilt ISO.  I'll double check again on todays daily though
<infinity> fossfreedom_: Oh, so you did, now it's there twice. :P
 * infinity fixes.
<infinity> Not sure how I missed that.
<infinity> fossfreedom_: You'll know it's working when "apt-cache show ubuntu-budgie-desktop" shows it in Task: ubuntu-budgie-desktop
<fossfreedom_> krytarik: ta - I'll have look later and will do a pull-request
<infinity> fossfreedom_: I'm poking at ubuntu-release-upgrader now.
<fossfreedom_> cheers
<krytarik> I'd sling in another, Ubuntu Budgie specific, package there though.
<infinity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26523910/
<infinity> Something like that was what I was thinking.
<infinity> As for the seed change not taking, it may just be that bionic hasn't been re-published since.
<infinity> Unsticking something from proposed will fix that. :P
<fossfreedom_> sure - "budgie-desktop-environment" will always be installed for Ubuntu Budgie
<fossfreedom_> late last night I did a no change rebuild of ubuntu-budgie-meta.  That has now migrated from proposed to release.  As you say - hopefully things will kick into gear on the next build
<infinity> fossfreedom_: Rebuilding the meta shouldn't be necessary.  It's really just a question of LP deciding to add that Task tag in Packages.gz
<krytarik> Funnily enough, I thought one could, like with the other desktop environments, install Budgie without the Ubuntu Budgie bits. :P
<fossfreedom_> krytarik: yep you can - just install "budgie-desktop" - that is the vanilla desktop
<krytarik> Ok yeah, seems like indeed - I'd have thought budgie-desktop-common would be ranked *below* that, as usual. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dashel [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: el-ixir [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dashel [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jupyter-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: csvkit [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dashel [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: el-ixir [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest-remotedata [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swiglpk [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dashel [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcre2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.22-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swiglpk [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: el-ixir [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest-remotedata [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: el-ixir [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: enki-aseba [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:1.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chemps2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: enki-aseba [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:1.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcre2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.22-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dashel [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcre2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.22-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:4.2.9.5-1] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-disintegration-imaging [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chemps2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dashel [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-go4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20180103.fba789b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swiglpk [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chemps2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcre2 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.22-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: enki-aseba [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:1.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swiglpk [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chemps2 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geany-plugins [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.32+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:4.2.9.5-1] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest-remotedata [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcre2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.22-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest-remotedata [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:4.2.9.5-1] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcre2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.22-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chemps2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: enki-aseba [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:1.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chemps2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: enki-aseba [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:1.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:4.2.9.5-1] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.10 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.10~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geany-plugins [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.32+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:4.2.9.5-1] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest-remotedata [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest-remotedata [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swiglpk [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geany-plugins [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.32+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.8.60-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.10 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.10~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted swiglpk [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-disintegration-imaging [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:4.2.9.5-1] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swiglpk [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted csvkit [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jupyter-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.10 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.10~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted el-ixir [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geany-plugins [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.32+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chemps2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chemps2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chemps2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.10 [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.10~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chemps2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.10 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.10~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chemps2 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chemps2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmsx [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcre2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [10.22-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcre2 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [10.22-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcre2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [10.22-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geany-plugins [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.32+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcre2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [10.22-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcre2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [10.22-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcre2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [10.22-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geany-plugins [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.32+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dashel [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dashel [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dashel [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dashel [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dashel [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dashel [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geany-plugins [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.32+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geany-plugins [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.32+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geany-plugins [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.32+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geany-plugins [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.32+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.8.60-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geany-plugins [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.32+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geany-plugins [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.32+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:4.2.9.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:4.2.9.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:4.2.9.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytest-remotedata [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytest-remotedata [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytest-remotedata [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.8.60-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:4.2.9.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1:4.2.9.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytest-remotedata [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:4.2.9.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytest-remotedata [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytest-remotedata [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted swiglpk [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted swiglpk [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted swiglpk [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted swiglpk [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.8.60-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted swiglpk [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmsx [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-2] (no packageset)
<infinity> fossfreedom_: New ubuntu-release-upgrader uploaded that might get the upgrade right.
<fossfreedom_> ah - good.  much appreciation for your help today.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.10 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.10~rc1-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> fossfreedom_: And ubuntu-budgie-desktop is in the ubuntu-budgie-desktop on ftpmaster, so that should be fixed when mirrors catch up.
<infinity> s/in the ubuntu-budgie-desktop/in the ubuntu-budgie-desktop task/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmsx [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-2] (no packageset)
<infinity> fossfreedom_: For people upgrading without uru (which we don't recommend, but it's still a thing), you could also consider making budgie-desktop-environment Recommends ubuntu-budgie-desktop just for 18.04, then drop that weird circular dep for 18.10.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmsx [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-2] (no packageset)
<fossfreedom_> will do - and that will force me to create the 18.10 TO-DO list as well
<infinity> fossfreedom_: But given your user base probably wasn't huge in artful and the release-upgrader path should do the right thing, maybe adding weird deps isn't necessary.
<infinity> fossfreedom_: But your call.
<infinity> (base)adconrad@nosferatu:~$ apt-cache show ubuntu-budgie-desktop | grep ^Task
<infinity> Task: ubuntu-budgie-desktop
<infinity> fossfreedom_: ^-- Your next daily should be fixed.
<fossfreedom_> +1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted enki-aseba [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted enki-aseba [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted enki-aseba [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted enki-aseba [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.8.60-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted enki-aseba [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted el-ixir [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.8.60-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted el-ixir [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.8.60-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.8.60-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.8.60-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.8.60-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.8.60-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.8.60-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted el-ixir [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.10 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.10~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.10 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.10~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.10 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.10~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.10 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.10~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-go4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20180103.fba789b-1]
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: tests look good and that seems a much more reasonable fix
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: I wanted to "get out nss" asap by not being an nss-expert and missed this most obvious revert as a fix - thank you!
<cpaelzer> tests are all good now
<tjaalton> cool
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmsx [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmsx [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmsx [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmsx [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.0-2]
<ginggs> would someone please 'force-badtest octave-symbolic/amd64/2.6.0-2 octave-symbolic/ppc64el/2.6.0-2' ?  i believe it has regressed in release, and blocks octave + gdal from migrating
<ginggs> infinity: ^ in case you are still around
<tjaalton> cpaelzer: we should probably have a bug for the db transition to verify that packages are fixed before that revert can be dropped
<cpaelzer> I'll split something off of mine
<cpaelzer> I'll mark those packages that I know of as affected
<cpaelzer> as mor turn up we can mark them as well
<tjaalton> libapache2-mod-nss, certmonger, dogtag-pki at least
<cpaelzer> ok I'll add those direct
<cpaelzer> ly
<tjaalton> thanks
<tjaalton> fixes are pending upstream'
<tjaalton> just waiting for a release
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: FYI bug 1747411
<ubot5> bug 1747411 in nss (Ubuntu) "Change of default database file format to SQL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1747411
<tjaalton> cpaelzer: great, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: optlang [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzstd [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzstd [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzstd [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ceilometer (artful-proposed/main) [1:9.0.2-0ubuntu1 => 1:9.0.4-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: heat (artful-proposed/main) [1:9.0.1-0ubuntu1 => 1:9.0.2-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cinder (artful-proposed/main) [2:11.0.1-0ubuntu1 => 2:11.0.2-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (artful-proposed/main) [2:16.0.3-0ubuntu1 => 2:16.0.4-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzstd [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzstd [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzstd [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: openssl1.0 (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.0.2n-1ubuntu2]
<xnox> fire in the hole!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.0g-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.0g-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.0g-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.0g-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.0g-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.0g-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubuntu-keyring [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [2018.02.05] (core)
 * mdeslaur braces for impact
<jbicha> slangasek: sorry, I don't know more about the gtk-doc ftbfs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0g-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0g-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0g-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0g-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0g-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0g-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl1.0 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2n-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubuntu-keyring [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2018.02.05]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted optlang [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzstd [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzstd [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzstd [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzstd [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzstd [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzstd [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (artful-proposed) [20180129+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~17.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (xenial-proposed) [20180129+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (trusty-proposed) [20180129+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu5 => 2.02-2ubuntu5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (artful-proposed) [1:17.10.10]
<juliank> Can we add a tracker for the ongoing cryptsetup transition? Something like this:
<juliank> is_affected =  .build-depends ~ /libcryptsetup-dev/;
<juliank> is_good = .depends ~ /libcryptsetup12/;
<juliank> is_bad = .depends ~ /libcryptsetup4/;
 * juliank is loosing track a bit
<jbicha> juliank: do you want to add that yourself? :) https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-transition-trackers/ubuntu-transition-tracker/configs
<juliank> sure
<xnox> apw, please RM linux from bionic-proposed..... for some reason it got picked up for openssl abi transtion and i should not be uploading linux packages....
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
<apw> xnox, i don't see anything linux'y in bionic-proposed
<xnox> apw, i'm guessing it is "nowhere" just yet, but should be accepted soon =/
 * xnox refreshes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-manager [source] (artful-proposed) [1:17.10.13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.10.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-manager [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:16.04.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-manager [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:0.196.25]
<xnox> apw, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/4.13.0-32.35build1
 * xnox cancelled builds, but removing this would be nice.
<slangasek> jbicha: ok. are you able to reproduce it?
<jbicha> slangasek: not locally :(
<doko> xnox: why did you cancel?
<xnox> doko, it will FTBFS
<xnox> 4.13 is not buildable in bionic, and I should not be making kernel uploads, as they need to match with the rest of uploads (signed, etc)
<doko> why not buildable?
<xnox> debhelper miscompat that was fixed up in v4.14, which got purged in favor of meltdown/spectre patched v4.13 kernels
<xnox> we are targetting v4.15 for bionic
<doko> right, but nothing will migrate until they rebuild against current binutils
<xnox> doko, eggcelent
<doko> so now everything blocked on the kernel too ...
<xnox> doko, i think i want to call it a day.
<doko> xnox: I will undo your systemd workaround once binutils is built on arm64
<xnox> doko, well, it will not migrate, because of autopkgtest failures.
<xnox> doko, and there are things to fix up in v237
 * xnox was going back to that, after loading up builders with openssl1.1
<doko> ok, your upload
<slangasek> doko (et al): FYI there will be s390x compute downtime tomorrow lasting up to 24h.  So if you have any transition-related uploads that are going to trigger a bunch of autopkgtests, now might be a good time to do them
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-142.191] (core, kernel)
<slangasek> (so s390x can clear the backlog before the maintenance window)
<slangasek> xnox: ^^ you perhaps already know about this
<xnox> =)
<slangasek> doko, xnox: I want linux-tools fixed to statically link libbfd
<slangasek> this was also blocking us from being able to have linux-kvm in bionic
<doko> slangasek: doesn't help now with the migration
<doko> Missing build dependencies: linux-image-amd64
<doko> how is that supposed to work in Ubuntu?
<doko> I see that at least twice
<slangasek> doko: it helps in the sense that if we're blocked anyway, the time might be better spent fixing the current breakage "right"
<slangasek> (by getting the fix landed in artful kernel, binary copied forward, and promoted)
<slangasek> doko: where do you see that?
<doko> slangasek: b-d of nbdkit
<slangasek> surely a package build-depending on a linux-image is wrong, including in Debian?
<doko> the changelog doesn't speak about that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted horizon [source] (artful-proposed) [3:12.0.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [sync] (artful-proposed) [2:16.0.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted heat [sync] (artful-proposed) [1:9.0.2-0ubuntu1]
<ginggs> slangasek: hi, if you get the chance, please 'force-badtest octave-symbolic/amd64/2.6.0-2 octave-symbolic/ppc64el/2.6.0-2' ?  i believe it has regressed in release, and blocks octave + gdal + grass from migrating
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cinder [sync] (artful-proposed) [2:11.0.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceilometer [sync] (artful-proposed) [1:9.0.4-0ubuntu1]
<slangasek> ginggs: done
<ginggs> slangasek: thanks!
<xnox> somebody just broke the ssl trackers
<xnox> or fixed?
 * xnox fixes
<xnox> jbicha, note the ssl1.1 tracker you have removed, is kind of the one we actually need. As I have been using that one to schedule binNMUs, which the openssl1.0-rm one does not provide.
<xnox> jbicha, also we will not remove openssl1.0 in bionic.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu6 => 2.02-2ubuntu6] (core)
<doko> if I remove the recent -build1 linux upload from -proposed, does the previous source package still exist in -proposed?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvswitch [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.9.0~git20180205.5a39582ca-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<infinity> doko: There was no previous version in proposed.
<infinity> 4.13.0-32.35 migrated last week.
<doko> ohh
<doko> would -build1 actually hurt?
<infinity> doko: But to answer the spirit of your question, no, it wouldn't resurrect a previous upload automatically, you'd have to copy it back in with binaries and --force-same-destination
<infinity> doko: build1 won't work.  But the part where it's not building also won't hurt anything. :P
 * infinity just deletes it.
<doko> so with the current mess it seems to be safe to upload glibc too ... ;p
<infinity> Was planning to wait until after the s390x downtime.
<infinity> So autopkgtests can actually run.
<infinity> Of which there will be many.
<doko> s390x doesn't seem to be the issue, arm64 is
<infinity> No, but it will be an issue when it's offline.
<infinity> Anyhow, post-s390x-downtime was my plan.  I'm sticking to it.
<doko> when would that be?
<infinity> doko: 36-48h, ish.
<doko> what's the issue with the buildds? currently no builds picked up
<infinity> They're all disabled.  You'd have to ask William or Colin if that's intentional or openstack being openstack.
<cjwatson> mostly fixed.  also love that exaggeration.
<cjwatson> 72 builds dispatched in the ten minutes before "currently no builds picked up"
<cjwatson> it wasn't great, but not dead either ...
<infinity> cjwatson: TBF, when he asked, I saw "138 avail, 118 disabled", which looked reasonably dire.
<infinity> cjwatson: Though, I guess a ton are legit disabled right now, which skews that view.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu6 => 2.02-2ubuntu6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-142.191]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canl-c [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: walinuxagent (artful-proposed/main) [2.2.17-0ubuntu1 => 2.2.21-0ubuntu1~17.10.1] (ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: walinuxagent (xenial-proposed/main) [2.2.17-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 2.2.21-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: walinuxagent (trusty-proposed/main) [2.2.17-0ubuntu1~14.04.1 => 2.2.21-0ubuntu1~14.04.1] (ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-networkmanager [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canl-c [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canl-c [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.10.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canl-c [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.10.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.10.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canl-c [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canl-c [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canl-c [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canl-c [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canl-c [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvswitch [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.9.0~git20180205.5a39582ca-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canl-c [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canl-c [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canl-c [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-networkmanager [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
<acheronuk> hi, can someone rebuild whatever is required to fix this?
<acheronuk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26526608/
<acheronuk> lintian being uninstallable is NOT good!
<slangasek> acheronuk: in -proposed?
<acheronuk> yes
<slangasek> are you seeing that in a package build in LP?
<acheronuk> slangasek: yes, I had a build failures against proposed. that paste is what I discovered when I logged into a bionic pbuilder to investigate
<acheronuk> perl-openssl-defaults now Provides: perl-openssl-abi-1.1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu6]
<acheronuk> so I would guess libnet-ssleay-perl needs a rebuild against that?
<slangasek> yeah, looks like a few things do
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.10.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.10.3.0-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> acheronuk: packages uploaded
<acheronuk> slangasek: thank you.
<tsimonq2> infinity: hmm, s390x downtime? How long will that last?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Hi, (sorry for poking if it's already in your queue but) did the recent commit I made here fix things? https://code.launchpad.net/%7Etsimonq2/ubuntu-cdimage/add-lubuntu-css/+merge/337123
<nacc> tsimonq2: up to 24 hrs from start
<tsimonq2> nacc: ack, thanks
<tsimonq2> Can an archive admin please look at src:ukui-menus in Bionic NEW? It would be good to get that through so I can upload some other UKUI packages which depend on that.
<xnox> tsimonq2, 24h
<tsimonq2> xnox: thanks :)
<nacc> slangasek: i think i'm confused by something obvious: freedombox-setup 0.11 has removed its dep8 tests. How is it possible for that to be a regression? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/f/freedombox-setup/bionic/amd64 Specifically
<nacc> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/amd64/f/freedombox-setup/20180205_190512_a66cb@/log.gz
<slangasek> nacc: perhaps someone manually triggered the autopkgtest for the version of the package that has no tests?
<slangasek> nacc: alternate possibility is a bug in britney
<slangasek> acheronuk: libnet-ssleay-perl should be installable now if you want to retry things
<nacc> slangasek: err, sorry, yes, plinth and freedombox-setup need to go together; so i had triggred the job to use the version from proposed. However, why is it  aregression to go from passing tests to no tests?
<xnox> slangasek, i believe disaapearing tests is deliberate regression in britney sense.
<xnox> one shall not remove tests - pitti or some such
<nacc> xnox: ah that woulld make sense
<nacc> xnox: however, in this case, the removall is from debian, so it feels like ... it should be ignored?
<nacc> not sure
<acheronuk> slangasek: apt is not seeing the new version yet on main archive.ubuntu.com
<xnox> nacc, make a merge proposal against the hints-ubuntu branch to badtest it
<acheronuk> but LP builder got it
<nacc> xnox: i should make it versioned on the one curretly in b-p?
<xnox> acheronuk, lp builders use internal mirror, that can be ahead of public archive.ubuntu.com.
<xnox> acheronuk, check rmadison?
<slangasek> nacc: that part seems like it's a bug in britney
<slangasek> or what xnox said
<slangasek> anyway, MP welcome against hints
<acheronuk> right. might build ran ok, so I'm happy
<acheronuk> *my build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
 * xnox debates rebuilding php7.2 or not
<nacc> slangasek: thanks
<nacc> xnox: i woulld prefer you didn't ;)
#ubuntu-release 2018-02-06
<nacc> slangasek: first time for me submitting a hint, let me konw if i did it wronng, please: https://code.launchpad.net/~nacc/britney/badtest-freedombox-setup/+merge/337191
<slangasek> nacc: lgtm
<nacc> slangasek: ty
<slangasek> nacc: merged
<slangasek> xnox: have you dug into curl yet?  seems to hard-code libssl1.0
<nacc> slangasek: ty again
<xnox> slangasek, there seemed to be a few that hardcode things yes. I think i want to finish the sweep of easy rebuilds first, and then start unwinding the rest.
<slangasek> xnox: which seems to be the case in Debian also; and may have knock-on effects which break gridsite build
<slangasek> xnox: ok
<slangasek> checking to see if I can shake loose the version of curl currently in -proposed
<xnox> - Support OpenSSL 1.1 (Closes: #828127) -> is in curl 7.50.1-1 so it is "doable"
 * xnox has already entangled openssl & perl transitions; just need to add ruby2.5 & php7.2 into the fix
 * xnox has already entangled openssl & perl transitions; just need to add ruby2.5 & php7.2 into the mix
 * slangasek updates the sprint spreadsheet to note that xnox has requested doko as a roommate
<nacc> lol
<xnox> slangasek, i'm booked into my own accomodation in the city centre ;-) thank you very much
<slangasek> I suppose I'm going to have to bite the bullet soon and re-attempt the bootstrap of node-babel in bionic
<nacc_> Laney: how hard would it be to extend request.cgi to take arguments like all_arches=1 (when all arches fail the same way) and proposed_srcpkg= (rather than having to specify the version for each, which is a bit of an annoyance). Or would that be better done from the retry-autopkgtest-regressions tool?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: LP: #1747329> grub is always the wrong package, that's grub1 source which is not used anywhere; also, grub is the wrong package, gfxboot refers to syslinux
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1747329 in grub (Ubuntu) "Workaround needed to boot from USB stick - "gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1747329
<tsimonq2> slangasek: now I know, thanks
<slangasek> tsimonq2: also, the real issue is that "created USB boot stick" was done something that created a mismatch on the boot block
<slangasek> possibly usb-creator, possibly LP: #1325801
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1325801 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Wily) "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325801
<tsimonq2> slangasek: I don't know much about triaging those sort of bugs tbh, I just knew it shouldn't have belonged to the lubuntu-next project; thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libengine-gost-openssl1.1 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libengine-gost-openssl1.1 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libengine-gost-openssl1.1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libengine-gost-openssl1.1 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libengine-gost-openssl1.1 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> nacc_: mariadb-10.1 is blocked by autopkgtest failures because mariadb-test has again moved source packages to mariadb-10.2; and mariadb-10.2 is ftbfs.  It nevertheless seems reasonable to me to mark mariadb-10.1 badtest to unblock it.  Do you agree?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libengine-gost-openssl1.1 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> (mariadb-10.1 would not be less badtest of mariadb-10.2 built, it would just be less important because presumably mariadb-10.1 would be going away soon in favor of 10.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libengine-gost-openssl1.1 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libengine-gost-openssl1.1 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libengine-gost-openssl1.1 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libengine-gost-openssl1.1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libengine-gost-openssl1.1 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libengine-gost-openssl1.1 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.10.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.10.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.10.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.10.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.10.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.10.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.23.0+dfsg1+llvm-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<nacc_> slangasek: +1
<tsimonq2> Something ate my lxqt-panel upload. :/
<tsimonq2> (It might eat it again, if there's logs someone has access to that can tell me more, that would be great.)
<tsimonq2> Ahhh, there we go.
 * tsimonq2 scratches head
<doko> LocutusO-: are you going to prepare fixed for the gdbm ruby2.3 failures?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: essays1743 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.100-1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openshot-qt [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted essays1743 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.100-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openshot-qt [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.23.0+dfsg1+llvm-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.23.0+dfsg1+llvm-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<slangasek> xnox: this looks like a kernel configuration change to me, do you agree? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/c/coz-profiler/bionic/s390x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.23.0+dfsg1+llvm-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.23.0+dfsg1+llvm-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-menus [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-menus [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-menus [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-menus [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<handsome_feng> slangasek: Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-menus [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> handsome_feng: yep - sorry I didn't get to it earlier
<handsome_feng> slangasek: That's alright! We still have some new packages waiting to be uploaded. :p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-menus [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-menus [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-menus [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-menus [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1]
<infinity> slangasek: That aligns with the switch from lxc to kvm, but also, of course, 4.4 to 4.13, so pick one.
<slangasek> infinity: actually I'll pick both
<infinity> slangasek: It fails on other kvm arches the same way, so at least it's consistent.
<slangasek> ah? apparently I overlooked this completely
<slangasek> badtesting then
<slangasek> doko: why move the 2to3 binary out of the python metapackage without adding a transitional dep?
<LocutusOfBorg> hello doko I tried and failed
<LocutusOfBorg> will try harder later today
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cctools/4.0-1ubuntu1
<LocutusOfBorg> is this delta still worth keeping? I see globus is not using multiarch usr/include directories, I don't understand why we should keep such delta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-formatting (bionic-proposed/primary) [6.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-text-format (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-yi-frontend-vty (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-yi-misc-modes (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-yi-mode-javascript (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.14.1-1]
<acheronuk> cyphermox sil2100: could you please do an update on the kubuntu packageset when you have a chance?
<cpaelzer> Anybody of the MIR team around that I can ask to take a look at 1747358 ?
<sil2100> acheronuk: hey, let me try getting to that in a bit
<acheronuk> sil2100: great. thanks. have been putting it off, as always seem to be more things in the pipline to go in!
<acheronuk> KDE keep making new things. lol
<doko> slangasek: it's now built from python3, didn't want to have a dependency from python2 to python3
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, I might have got gdbm/ruby2.3 error
<LocutusOfBorg> reason for "no error" during gdbm opening, is: "root"
<LocutusOfBorg> https://github.com/ruby/ruby/commit/cf6f729213566343775ac99ef8a2238dd4f0bfac
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: gcc-8 (bionic-proposed/primary) [8-20180206-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-8 [source] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180206-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-formatting [sync] (bionic-proposed) [6.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-frontend-vty [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-mode-javascript [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.23.0+dfsg1+llvm-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.23.0+dfsg1+llvm-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.23.0+dfsg1+llvm-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-format [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.23.0+dfsg1+llvm-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.23.0+dfsg1+llvm-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-misc-modes [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.23.0+dfsg1+llvm-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-format [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-frontend-vty [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-mode-javascript [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-misc-modes [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-misc-modes [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-mode-javascript [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-format [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-frontend-vty [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
<doko> coreycb, jamespage: looking at heat-dashboard. it looks like some of the js sources are not in the package. have to find out how we did handle that in Ubuntu before (the ones having -min in the name)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-frontend-vty [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-mode-javascript [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-format [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-misc-modes [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted walinuxagent [source] (artful-proposed) [2.2.21-0ubuntu1~17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted walinuxagent [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.2.21-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted walinuxagent [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.2.21-0ubuntu1~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-20180206-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-format [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-frontend-vty [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-mode-javascript [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-misc-modes [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libzstd (artful-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+dfsg-1 => 1.3.1+dfsg-1ubuntu0.1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libzstd (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1 => 1.3.1+dfsg-1~ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yowsup [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yowsup [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice-l10n (artful-proposed/main) [1:5.4.2-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 => 1:5.4.4-0ubuntu0.17.10.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-20180206-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libp11 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.4.7-3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libp11 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.4.7-3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libp11 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.4.7-3] (ubuntu-server)
<doko> hussa, more kde fun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libp11 [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.4.7-3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (artful-proposed/main) [1:5.4.2-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 => 1:5.4.4-0ubuntu0.17.10.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libp11 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.4.7-3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libp11 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.4.7-3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libp11 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libp11 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libp11 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libp11 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libp11 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libp11 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-20180206-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-mode-javascript [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-mode-javascript [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-mode-javascript [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-mode-javascript [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-mode-javascript [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-mode-javascript [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-mode-javascript [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-mode-javascript [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
<coreycb> doko: good catch, i'll fix that up
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-misc-modes [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-misc-modes [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-misc-modes [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-misc-modes [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-misc-modes [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-misc-modes [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-misc-modes [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-misc-modes [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-frontend-vty [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-frontend-vty [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-format [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-format [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-format [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-format [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-format [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-format [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-format [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-format [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-frontend-vty [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-frontend-vty [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-frontend-vty [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-frontend-vty [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-frontend-vty [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-frontend-vty [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-20180206-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<coreycb> doko: I think heat-dashboard is ok unless i'm missing something. this is from an install on bionic: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26530019/. after postinst  runs compress the files go to the /var/ directory.
<doko> $ ls -l heat_dashboard/static/dashboard/project/heat_dashboard/template_generator/js/vendors/
<doko> total 2100
<doko> -rw-rw-r-- 1 doko doko    5964 Dec  8 18:39 FileSaver.js
<doko> -rw-rw-r-- 1 doko doko   25717 Dec  8 18:39 angular-animate.min.js
<doko> -rw-rw-r-- 1 doko doko   70949 Dec  8 18:39 angular-animate.min.js.map
<doko> -rw-rw-r-- 1 doko doko    3924 Dec  8 18:39 angular-aria.min.js
<doko> -rw-rw-r-- 1 doko doko    8584 Dec  8 18:39 angular-aria.min.js.map
<doko> -rw-rw-r-- 1 doko doko  389977 Dec  8 18:39 angular-material.min.js
<doko> -rw-rw-r-- 1 doko doko    3010 Dec  8 18:39 angular-messages.min.js
<doko> -rw-rw-r-- 1 doko doko    8121 Dec  8 18:39 angular-messages.min.js.map
<doko> -rw-rw-r-- 1 doko doko    3278 Dec  8 18:39 angular-notify.min.js
<doko> -rw-rw-r-- 1 doko doko    5861 Dec  8 18:39 angular-sanitize.min.js
<doko> -rw-rw-r-- 1 doko doko   10301 Dec  8 18:39 angular-sanitize.min.js.map
<doko> -rw-rw-r-- 1 doko doko    8008 Dec  8 18:39 angular-uuid.js
<doko> -rw-rw-r-- 1 doko doko    7545 Dec  8 18:39 angular-vis.js
<doko> -rw-rw-r-- 1 doko doko   41942 Dec  8 18:39 js-yaml.min.js
<doko> -rw-rw-r-- 1 doko doko    2369 Dec  8 18:39 json2yaml.js
<doko> -rw-rw-r-- 1 doko doko  125728 Dec  8 18:39 ui-bootstrap-tpls-2.5.0.min.js
<doko> -rw-rw-r-- 1 doko doko 1397079 Dec  8 18:39 vis.js
<doko> coreycb: these are in the source. where is the source for those ?.min-js files?
<coreycb> doko: is the problem that they're not included in the source or that they're not installed?
<coreycb> doko: sorry i'm confused
<coreycb> doko: it looks like they're all installed. they weren't all included in my original pastebin. here's some more that were missing: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26530048/
<doko> coreycb: the former
<doko> in Debian, that's an RC issue, not sure how we handle that for Ubuntu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-formatting [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-formatting [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-formatting [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-formatting [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-formatting [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [6.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-formatting [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [6.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-formatting [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [6.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-formatting [i386] (bionic-proposed) [6.2.5-1]
<coreycb> doko: i see so they appear to be compressed in the orig tar
<coreycb> doko: i can bring this up with upstream
<doko> ta
<coreycb> doko: sorry for the confusion on my end
<doko> np
<coreycb> doko: will a bug suffice and we can move forward until it's resolved?
<doko> please file one
<doko> ahh, you need the package to do that ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted heat-dashboard [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: heat-dashboard [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<coreycb> doko: thanks and fyi 1747687
<coreycb> bug 1747687
<ubot5> bug 1747687 in heat-dashboard (Ubuntu) "Please provide original js files" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1747687
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted heat-dashboard [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: partman-partitioning (artful-proposed/main) [114ubuntu2 => 114ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: partman-partitioning (xenial-proposed/main) [110ubuntu4.1 => 110ubuntu4.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasma-workspace [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4:5.12.0a-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-20180206-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasma-workspace [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4:5.12.0a-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: partman-partitioning (trusty-proposed/main) [99ubuntu1 => 99ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasma-workspace [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4:5.12.0a-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vala [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.38.7-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (artful-proposed/partner) [1:20180109.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 => 1:20180206.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (xenial-proposed/partner) [1:20180109.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1:20180206.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (trusty-proposed/partner) [1:20180109.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 => 1:20180206.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (artful-proposed) [1:20180206.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:20180206.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:20180206.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vala [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.38.7-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vala [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.38.7-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vala [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.38.7-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vala [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.38.7-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdal [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.3+dfsg-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasma-workspace [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4:5.12.0a-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdal [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-20180206-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasma-workspace [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4:5.12.0a-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<doko> just fyi, s390x buildds are currently not avaliable due to maintenance work
<nacc_> doko: thankns
<tsimonq2> doko: ahead of schedule?
<doko> ?
<tsimonq2> I thought it wouldn't be for another 12 hours..
<doko> then you know more than me =)
<tsimonq2> I don't know much ;)
<tsimonq2> infinity: Do you?
<acheronuk> so 24 hrs downtime?
<xnox> doko, it was widely announced for a few weeks now. and planned. and yes it is a 24h downtime this tuesday =)
<doko> good time for EOD
<doko> nacc_: I see a lot of "unsatisfiable Depends: php-mapi"
<jbicha> xnox: widely announced internally I assume?
<xnox> jbicha, yeah.
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> ok
<xnox> jbicha, we didn't have enough spare capacity, to do it online, as we need to yank RAM sticks out to shove bigger RAM sticks in.
<tsimonq2> xnox: any particular reason for not giving non-Canonical Ubuntu Developers a heads up in advance? There's a KDE Plasma transition now stuck, and I was hoping to work on Qt 5.9.4 tonight. :/
<nacc_> doko: ack, it's part of kopanocore
<nacc_> doko: which is why i wouldl have rather you didn't remove it :)
<nacc_> doko: i'm still ldebugging the issue with my fix
<xnox> tsimonq2, you are free to upload things. the bottleneck is not s390x, and once it is back online it will finish before armhf anyway =)
<nacc_> and possibly ppc64el with teh backlog right now :)
<xnox> tsimonq2, it was mentioned on this channel, a few times this, and last week, not sure if we were meant to send general announcement or not.
<tsimonq2> xnox: hm, I only just found out about it yesterday :/y
<tsimonq2> xnox: like, I could see it just being down for a few hours, but if it's a day or more, especially before feature freeze, a quick email to ubuntu-devel and/or ubuntu-release wouldn't have hurt :/
<xnox> it is meant to be less than 24h.
<xnox> and things are relatively quiet, with everything waiting on arm64 perl autopkgtests
<xnox> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running
<tsimonq2> ok
<acheronuk> I think it just feels like constantly one thing after another at the moment. especially after meltdown etc
<acheronuk> it's not really a big deal.
<tsimonq2> (with the exception of arch:any packages with no tests and no rdeps with tests, xnox)
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: did the gdbm patch for ruby2.3 work?
<elopio> ping slangasek. We had to add a change in snapcraft that makes the last step a lot slower, while it runs readelf and patchelf everywhere.
<elopio> our high-level acceptance tests are now timing out on autopkgtest. Can we get more time on those tests?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenraw [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-0.1] (no packageset)
<elopio> Laney: do you know if that's possible? ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenraw [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenraw [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenraw [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenraw [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenraw [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenraw [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenraw [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenraw [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenraw [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-0.1]
<xnox> elopio, one of the things we never did, is make autopkgtests monitor stdout, and keep bumping the timeout if there is stdout from the processes.
<xnox> elopio, can you split the slow test into a separate test? such that a new timer is used for it?
<elopio> xnox: I could, but for arm64 things are very slow. That one would require a bunch of splits, it seems.
<xnox> =/
<xnox> elopio, wait for laney to respond.... but he is on vacation this week i think.
<xnox> elopio, not sure who else to ping.... slangasek / bdmurray / sil2100  ?
<elopio> thanks xnox
<bdmurray> not bdmurray
<Odd_Bloke> That's exactly what bdmurray would say.
<elopio> suspicious
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vagrant (artful-proposed/universe) [1.9.1+dfsg-1 => 1.9.1+dfsg-1ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasma-workspace [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4:5.12.0a-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vala [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.38.7-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vala [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.38.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vala [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.38.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vala [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.38.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vala [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.38.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vala [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.38.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vala [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.38.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasma-workspace [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4:5.12.0a-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasma-workspace [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4:5.12.0a-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasma-workspace [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4:5.12.0a-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasma-workspace [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4:5.12.0a-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasma-workspace [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4:5.12.0a-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasma-workspace [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4:5.12.0a-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vagrant [source] (artful-proposed) [1.9.1+dfsg-1ubuntu0.1]
<xnox> i hope php7.2 migrates, such that i can rebuild it for ssl1.1
<xnox> and i just uploaded zeroc-ice with php7.2 fix
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest-arraydiff [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhtmlcleaner-java [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.21-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhtmlcleaner-java [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.21-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytest-arraydiff [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-1]
<doko> s390x builds running again
<doko> xnox: afaics the only thing blocking php7.2 migration are the outstanding autopkg tests
<nacc> doko: xnox: right
<xnox> doko, well, for it to be considered. then we will find out where and how it got entangled.
<doko> looks like the php7.2, ruby2.5-add and gdbm tracks will be green soon
<doko> no, entanglement is already shown in update_excuses, but maybe not missing things
<doko> e.g. I missed the pillow transition, and now it's entangled with the openssl mess (mythtv)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: I'll help the Kubuntu team finish this transition (Plasma 5.12) for now (MOTU), but a kubuntu packageset should be done ASAP just in case other Kubuntu Developers need to upload some packages that are seeded but not in the packageset yet.
<tsimonq2> s/kubuntu packageset/kubuntu packageset refresh/
<RAOF> Hrm
 * tsimonq2 waves to RAOF 
<RAOF> Is there a way to reset the “always failed” state of a test?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I emailed dev-permissions requesting it this morning and sil2100 said he was going to try to get to it. obviously not been time yet
<RAOF> Because there are a bunch of tests which fail on s390x now that we have machine isolation.
<xnox> doko, yeah, i can't wait for src:openssl to migrate... arm64 autopkgtests still
<RAOF> /me would like something better than the ‘force-badtest foo/all/s390x’ he's been using to ignore the autopkgtest failures now that s390x autopkgtests run with machine-isolation.
#ubuntu-release 2018-02-07
<doko> RAOF: I'd like to see that.  please could you file a bug report somewhere to channel that discussion?
<RAOF> doko: Any idea where? Is there a brittney project in LP?
<RAOF> Maybe I'll just start a thread on the mailing list.
<doko> RAOF: well, file a bug report, and then let somebody reassign it. maybe cjwatsonor slangasek could help out with the correct package
<infinity> RAOF: I think your bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/britney/+bug/1700668
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1700668 in britney "make it easier to reset baseline for autopkgtests that regress in release" [Undecided,New]
<acheronuk> what s390x changes happened exactly?
<xnox> acheronuk, pull RAM stick out; push bigger RAM stick in
<acheronuk> no speed ups or increase in parallelisation then?
<xnox> acheronuk, unless you mean autopkgtests used to run in containers and report "pass" when in fact it should have been "always failed"
<xnox> and now it uses kvm VMs from openstack to run the tests.
<xnox> acheronuk, the mainframe is the same, otherwise.
<acheronuk> nah. getting a build fail. which I suspect is rubbish cmake nor being able to cope with parallel build on such a fast machine
<acheronuk> had similar before with a different package
<acheronuk> must be the code regressed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest-astropy [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytest-astropy [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
<slangasek> elopio: I have one level of timeout configuration in autopkgtest-cloud; which architectures need this?
<slangasek> elopio: the log of snapcraft 2.39+18.04.7 doesn't look like timeouts to me https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/arm64/s/snapcraft/20180201_121158_ca989@/log.gz
<slangasek> elopio: if these are upstream tests, I don't know how to configure a different timeout for those, but the answer would lie somewherehttps://git.launchpad.net/autopkgtest-cloudfg in
<slangasek> elopio: if these are upstream tests, I don't know how to adjust those, but the answer would lie somewhere in https://git.launchpad.net/autopkgtest-cloud and I could land a patch if someone implemented it
<sil2100> acheronuk: yeah, still on my plate, sadly our weekly report seems to not work and running the script is not as easy as I'd expect, it crashes here
<sil2100> acheronuk: so I'll just have to look into it in detail tomorrow
<sil2100> Today it's too late for me to dig deeper
<acheronuk> sil2100: ok. no problem
<sil2100> Always hated running this report script, always had crashes, was so happy to see the automated weekly e-mails
<sil2100> But those aren't happening anymore
 * sil2100 goes to sleep
<sil2100> o/
<RAOF> Huh. Is bazaar.launchpad.net down?
<wxl> i can connect to it if that's what you mean
<wxl> and i can browse some code there
<RAOF> Ah! There we go. *Now* bzr connects.
<RAOF> Oh, no.
<RAOF> Different ssh process flashing the yubikey :(
<elopio> slangasek: it's for the tests in https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/1908
<slangasek> right
<elopio> this one should get autopkgtest to green. But I'm  not sure even the last split would get arm64 to fix in the current timeout
<slangasek> elopio: so, worker-config-production/ supports marking certain tests as 'long_tests'.  But I don't think there's a hook here currently for upstream tests.  So this would need extending
<elopio> well, the current urgent thing is to get them green after sergiusens dput's this. To be able to release 2.39
<slangasek> elopio: ok, for the package tests in the Ubuntu archive, that's just a config change (hopefully - hopefully doubling the timeout is sufficient!)
<slangasek> elopio: which archs are you currently hitting the timeout on?
<slangasek> (I don't have a good way to see this through the autopkgtest reporting UI for upstream tests, or I'd look it up myself)
<elopio> slangasek: arm64. I will confirm to you if my latest split solves it for amd64 in a couple of hours.
<slangasek> elopio: ok.  if you need me to bump the timeout, just let me know
<elopio> slangasek: I will. Are you close to EOD? Better ping tomorrow?
<slangasek> elopio: my IRC client never sleeps
<slangasek> elopio: and I'm sure to be checking it at some point this evening
<elopio> slangasek: alright, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-20180207-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-20180207-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-20180207-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cypari2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cypari2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cypari2 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-20180207-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cypari2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-2] (no packageset)
<slangasek> doko: why is it correct to ignore the timezone failures for ruby2.3?  whose timezone handling is wrong, ruby's or tzdata's?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cypari2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cypari2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cypari2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cypari2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cypari2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cypari2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cypari2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cypari2 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.4-2]
<doko>      Japanese DST transitions (1948-1951) were Sundays at 00:00, not
<doko>      Saturdays or Sundays at 02:00.  (Thanks to Takayuki Nikai.)
<doko> slangasek: ^^^ Debian #889046, so yes, it's an issue, but a minor one
<ubot5> Debian bug 889046 in src:ruby2.5 "ruby2.5 FTBFS with tzdata 2018c-1" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/889046
<doko> and we don't care about 2.3 anymore
<cpaelzer> doko: thanks for the override to main with htop
<cpaelzer> the reason it didn't show up yet was that I waited for an ack on https://code.launchpad.net/~paelzer/ubuntu-seeds/18.04-support-htop/+merge/337201
<cpaelzer> which is more for the process, I think the change is fine
<cpaelzer> I think I might push the change, now that you have done the override
<doko> tcl8.6 migrated. looks like we can demote ruby soonish
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, FYI I did the haskell rebuilds for new openssl default
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> yw :)
<LocutusOfBorg> to be honest, I was wondering what did make them needed, and I discovered openssl just after having issued the first one :p
<LocutusOfBorg> (specially because we blacklisted haskell days ago)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: omniorb-dfsg [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-0.6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: omniorb-dfsg [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-0.6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: omniorb-dfsg [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-0.6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: omniorb-dfsg [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-0.6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: omniorb-dfsg [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-0.6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: omniorb-dfsg [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-0.6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-20180207-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted omniorb-dfsg [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.2.2-0.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted omniorb-dfsg [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.2.2-0.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted omniorb-dfsg [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.2.2-0.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted omniorb-dfsg [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.2.2-0.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted omniorb-dfsg [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.2.2-0.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted omniorb-dfsg [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4.2.2-0.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-20180207-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<xnox> slangasek, running tests against matching build-deps helps with test, so openssl/openssl1.0 are now less red. Now need to wait for arm64 to catch up.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-20180207-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<jbicha> please remove the valadoc source package, it has been merged into the vala source
<rbasak> jbicha: I'm not sure if you're already aware, but the normal way to request that is to file a bug, subscribe ~ubuntu-archive, and wait until they batch process those. Unless there's some reason it blocks something else.
<jbicha> rbasak: it shows up on https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html is all
<jbicha> I've filed lots of removal bugs. I can file one more if you want me to :)
<rbasak> Oh
<rbasak> I don't think NBS needs a specific bug.
<rbasak> Archive admins notice those when they want to care (once a cycle?) :)
<jbicha> nbs is processed fairly often
<jbicha> at least the easy ones are
<apw> nbs for devel gets processed at least once a day
<apw> jbicha, but are you saying that the valadoc source package is dead ?
<apw> as that would not be NBS in any sense
<apw> well valadoc is depending on something NBS but that doesn't make it NBS per-see
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted partman-partitioning [source] (xenial-proposed) [110ubuntu4.2]
<apw> jbicha, if you would file me a removal bug i can make that go away
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted partman-partitioning [source] (artful-proposed) [114ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted partman-partitioning [source] (trusty-proposed) [99ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted preseed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.71ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted preseed [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.62ubuntu1.2]
<xnox> slangasek, horum... curl openssl1.1 change got reverted, as they are debating how to handle abi transition and complete curl4 soname change, etc....
<xnox> slangasek, could we somehow force drain arm64/huge queue in adt? more builders? make it a priority? things keep trumping it, and it fails to "upscore" up.
<jbicha> apw: LP: #1747931 thanks
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1747931 in valadoc (Ubuntu) "Please remove valadoc from Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1747931
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: 85 entries have been added or removed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-disk-utility (xenial-proposed/main) [3.18.3.1-1ubuntu1 => 3.18.3.1-1ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed esound from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed kdevplatform from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libkmahjongg from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed llvm-toolchain-4.0 from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed konsole4 from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed pygobject-2 from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed kate4 from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed pygtk from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed sysstat from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed yaml-cpp0.3 from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed py3cairo from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed xplc from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libqaccessibilityclient from kubuntu in bionic
<Odd_Bloke> infinity: slangasek: My artful upload of vagrant didn't update the maintainer field; is that worthy of a reupload to fix?
<Odd_Bloke> (cpaelzer: ^)
<sil2100> Odd_Bloke: it usually depends on the person doing the review - as it got accepted already into -proposed I personally woudln't request a re-upload
<sil2100> If it would still be in the queue, yes, but when it's in -proposed well, it's not nice but not serious enough IMO - it's it's just the control file maintainer part
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-20180207-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [4.13.0-33.36] (core, kernel)
<cpaelzer> Odd_Bloke: which is essentially what I said - I wasn't sure on how serious it would be seen, but seeing "not serious enough" by sil2100 seems ok then
<Odd_Bloke> cpaelzer: \o/
<Odd_Bloke> cpaelzer: So my next question is this: can I make the change and leave it somewhere in the git-ubuntu branches so (if the next uploader uses git-ubuntu) it will be picked up in the next upload?
<cpaelzer> Odd_Bloke: not really that I'd know how
<cpaelzer> Odd_Bloke: but having it in your branch pushed is useful
<cpaelzer> I usually check git ubuntu remote add <lastuploader>
<cpaelzer> which is kind of nice, as you'll see what he has done
<cpaelzer> you can pick up things like this form there
<cpaelzer> but not official part of the process, just best practise
<cpaelzer> Odd_Bloke: you might ask rbasak and nacc if there is a thought on storing interim commits in an accessible way (I don't tihnk so)
<rbasak> We don't have a solution for that right now.
<rbasak> You could store it anywhere right now. I suppose we could do with defining a place for other develoeprs to look if they wish. It doesn't even have to be official.
<rbasak> Right now you can find branches, for example Odd_Bloke's repo, in https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vagrant/+git
<rbasak> But what we're missing is some kind of "look here before uploading" marker.
<rbasak> We could have the lint tool identify that too perhaps.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-20180207-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.13.0-33.36]
<nacc> Odd_Bloke: like a partial NMU
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-20180207-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: util-linux (xenial-proposed/main) [2.27.1-6ubuntu3.4 => 2.27.1-6ubuntu3.5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-disk-utility (artful-proposed/main) [3.26.1-0ubuntu1 => 3.26.1-0ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<juliank> I think the util-linux upload ^^ is kind of blocked on autopkgtest regressions (?) from the fix for bug 1722313 that's stuck in proposed.
<ubot5> bug 1722313 in util-linux (Debian) "Enable auditing in util-linux." [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722313
<doko> now ruby-rspec breaks the ruby2.3 tests. can we just ignore all ruby2.3 related autopkg test failures? it will go away anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bamf (xenial-proposed/main) [0.5.3~bzr0+16.04.20160824-0ubuntu1 => 0.5.3~bzr0+16.04.20180207-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libunity (xenial-proposed/main) [7.1.4+16.04.20160701-0ubuntu1 => 7.1.4+16.04.20180207-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
<Trevinho> rbasak: hey, if you've still some time please give a check to the SRUs for bamf, libunity on X that are in queue. Thanks.
<slangasek> doko: are we sure it will go away?  (also, yes, you could've asked this question before reuploading ruby2.3 ;)
<doko> ;)
<doko> well yes, I only saw the new build failures after the ruby-rspec upload
<slangasek> xnox: queues> sorry, it's diminishing returns to force-drain this queue when all of these tests eventually need to get run.  When I looked last night it appeared it might zero out in about 24h.  I'm oiling the machine again this morning.
<doko> will it go away? I would hope so, and and will demote hopefully
<slangasek> doko: searching update_excuses for ruby2.3, I don't see any ruby-rspec-related failures.  Is this in ruby-rspec-{rails,retry}?
<doko> hmm, this morning I still saw two. so nevermind about that
<slangasek> ppc64el autopkgtest runners were having a bad day.  should be fixed now.
<nacc> slangasek: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vagrant (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.8.1+dfsg-1 => 1.8.1+dfsg-1ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-cloud)
<nacc> slangasek: if a package is marked as 'published'
<nacc> but not yet in rmadison, am i safe to retrigger dependent rebuilds? or should i wait for rmadison?
<slangasek> nacc: the 'published' flag is set in the lp database and happens before the publication is complete, even to ftpmaster.internal.  So you would be racing
<nacc> slangasek: ah ok, i'll wait then
<nacc> yeah i was confused by that myself earlier, so that matches what I saw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vagrant [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.8.1+dfsg-1ubuntu0.1]
<nacc> xnox: do libargon and libsodium's presence on a system change gpg's behavior?
<nacc> xnox: or maybe you can help me figure out the ftbfs of php-crypt-gpg?
<nacc> only happens with proposed enablled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7 (artful-proposed/main) [7.2.0-8ubuntu3.1 => 7.2.0-8ubuntu3.2] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-5 (xenial-proposed/main) [5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.8 => 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.9] (core) (sync)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: can I please get a pull + mirror deploy on Lubuntu's cdimage includes?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-5-cross (xenial-proposed/main) [24ubuntu0.2 => 24ubuntu0.3] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-5-cross-ports (xenial-proposed/universe) [10ubuntu0.1 => 10ubuntu0.2] (no packageset) (sync)
<nacc> slangasek: any idea what's goingn on with 'huge arm64's queue? it's up to 1362
<nacc> slangasek: and is the last thing blocking php7.2 itself :/
<tyhicks> FYI, the gcc-7, gcc-5, gcc-5-cross, and gcc-5-cross-ports syncs are binary copies from ubuntu-security-proposed to the respective -proposed pockets and we (Ubuntu Security) will copy them to the respective -security pockets next week
<slangasek> nacc: it's not up to 1362, it's down to 1362. https://cloud.kpi.canonical.com/dashboard/db/ubuntu-foundations?panelId=19&fullscreen
<slangasek> nacc: arm64 runners are chugging away at the backlog as fast as they can
<nacc> slangasek: touche
<slangasek> nacc: note that this is still the backlog from the meltdown downtime.  we've thrown a lot of capacity at it, and it's not the fastest arch but it's been steadily closing the gap... so we should be down to a 1-2 day lag by EOD today, and hopefully have caught up to the other archs by EOD tomorrow
<nacc> slangasek: ok, that's good to know
<nacc> a lot of stuff in b-p is blocked on php7.2, even once i get their tests to pass, i expect
<slangasek> nacc: there's definitely a few things in that queue that I'm anxious to see get through their tests.  systemd, openssl1.0, openssl...
<nacc> slangasek: should ppc64el be caught up by then too?
<slangasek> none of which I want to just blindly ignore test results on
<nacc> slangasek: yeah, we have a bit of a perfect storm
<slangasek> nacc: yes, ppc64el had a one-off infra bug that was killing runners because bos02 was missing the artful images.  It should make quick work of the backlog
<nacc> slangasek: ah great
<slangasek> (ppc64el backlog is actually down 12% in the past half hour)
<nacc> yeah, i saw a bunch of php ones go through that were stalled for a while
<nacc> so i'll stay patient :)
<nacc> slangasek: and hey, a bunch of stuff just migrated :)
<tjaalton> is there a way to make xorg-server trigger tests on the sphinx on proposed instead of bionic?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: juju-core (xenial-proposed/main) [2.3.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 2.3.2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
<slangasek> tjaalton: yes; you can retrigger with all-proposed=1, or you can manually construct a trigger list that includes the sphinx in proposed
<slangasek> using retry-autopkgtest-regressions
<slangasek> which reminds me that no one has reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/ubuntu-archive-tools/fancier-autopkgtest-retries/+merge/335413 for me yet
<slangasek> infinity, apw, sil2100: any of you want to review this in the next while, or shall I self-accept? ^^
<tjaalton> so needs archive-admin powers to do that?
<slangasek> tjaalton: not at all
<slangasek> tjaalton: you need to be an ubuntu-dev, and use that script to trigger autopkgtests through the api
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> ok
<slangasek> tjaalton: where 'retry-autopkgtest-regressions --help' shows you that the interface to this api is horrible and involves launching web browsers from the commandline, but it's still an api ;)
<tjaalton> hehe, sure thing, I'll have a look tomorrow so that xorg-server could hopefully finally migrate
<slangasek> nacc: does anyone on server care about node?  new node-tap seems to be blocked by regressing its own tests on armhf
<slangasek> tsimonq2: lubuntu cdimage includes updated
<tsimonq2> slangasek: thank you
<slangasek> http://releases.ubuntu.com/include/style.css - san-serif
<slangasek> who's been putting serifs on my SAN
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: golang-1.10-race-detector-runtime (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.0+svn285455-0ubuntu1]
<flocculant> cyphermox slangasek - just rebooted machine, had some grub updates earlier - now seeing a weird text flashing issue
<flocculant> bug 1748028 has a little screen capture of it attached
<ubot5> bug 1748028 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Flashing text at bottom of grub menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1748028
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.10-race-detector-runtime [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0+svn285455-0ubuntu1]
<nacc> slangasek: not that i know of
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.10-race-detector-runtime [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0+svn285455-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<doko> slangasek, tjaalton: the trigger would be python3.6 python3-stdlib-extensions python3-defaults. so maybe better all-proposed ...
<doko> ginggs, slangasek: updated smokeqt (removing dangling symlinks causing perlqt ftbfs), and perlqt. I hope that doesn't break too many things, but updating smokeqt and not updating perlqt doesn't make sense
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.10-race-detector-runtime [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0+svn285455-0ubuntu1]
<slangasek> oops, let the ppc64el runners die again, bos02 is *also* missing base images for xenial on ppc64el :P
<slangasek> (fixing again)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: editorconfig-core-py [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neuron [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neuron [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neuron [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted editorconfig-core-py [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neuron [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [7.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neuron [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [7.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neuron [i386] (bionic-proposed) [7.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-8 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180206-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-8 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180206-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-8 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180206-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-8 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180207-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-8 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180207-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-8 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180206-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-8 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180206-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-8 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180207-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-8 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180206-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-8 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180207-1ubuntu1]
<doko> I don't get that one: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/356184332/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-arm64.ruby-json_2.1.0+dfsg-1build1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<doko> jruby -S rake clean
<doko> rake aborted!
<doko> Errno::EACCES: Permission denied - /usr/bin/make
<doko> /<<BUILDDIR>>/ruby-json-2.1.0+dfsg/Rakefile:26:in `block in (root)'
<doko> /<<BUILDDIR>>/ruby-json-2.1.0+dfsg/Rakefile:26:in `<main>'
<doko> (See full trace by running task with --trace)
<slangasek> doko: this happened in a 'clean' target; it's trying to remove /usr/bin/make?
<slangasek> (speculating)
<doko> it's arm64 only
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-disk-utility [source] (artful-proposed) [3.26.1-0ubuntu1.1]
#ubuntu-release 2018-02-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-disk-utility [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.18.3.1-1ubuntu1.1]
<doko> enoclue: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/356186067/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-arm64.ruby-json_2.1.0+dfsg-1ubuntu1.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<slangasek> reproducible on porterbox?
<doko> not yet tried. EOD for me now
<elopio> slangasek: sorry, there was one last mistake on the pull request. Now we got the results, and amd64 timed out on the ROS suite. So can you please bump the timeout on amd64 and arm64?
<slangasek> elopio: done; will take effect automatically in ~50 minutes
<elopio> thank you!
<xnox> nacc, php7.2 migrated, do you want to merge 7.2.2, such that it also rebuilds against openssl1.1 and thus save an upload of php7.2?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clevis [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clevis [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clevis [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clevis [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clevis [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clevis [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: So ukui-panel is coming into Source NEW for Bionic; I'm a bit borderline on the copyright (GPL-2 is duplicated but *technically* everything is listed), could you please take a look?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: I'm EOD and probably won't look at it this evening , sorry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ukui-panel (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1]
<tsimonq2> slangasek: OK, no problem. Let me know when you can take a look, I'd like to see if things are done right for future ref :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-backports/main) [2.21-0ubuntu2~16.04.1 => 2.21-0ubuntu3~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (artful-backports/main) [2.21-0ubuntu2~17.10.1 => 2.21-0ubuntu3~17.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (xenial-backports) [2.21-0ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (artful-backports) [2.21-0ubuntu3~17.10.1]
<ginggs> doko, slangasek: ah nice! is some de-crufting still needed? in update_output I still see libsmokeqsci3 which smokeqt no longer ships
<slangasek> ginggs: that shows up when trying a hint that doesn't include smokeqt.  I imagine it's not in the hint because perlqt still needs to be a candidate and it blocks on perl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osgearth [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.9.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osgearth [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.9.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osgearth [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.9.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osgearth [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.9.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osgearth [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.9.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osgearth [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.9.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> there, I can get behind that kind of improvement in arm64 autopkgtest setup time. http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/p/pgmemcache/bionic/arm64
<wgrant> slangasek: What changed?
<slangasek> wgrant: taking out those 2-minute delays for every reboot
<wgrant> ... oh
<wgrant> Heh
<wgrant> That's a lot of reboots...
<slangasek> wgrant: which works a treat, after I also added a sync in the pre-reboot script... before I added that, my tests were failing because the data kept not getting flushed to disk ;)
<wgrant> Heh
<slangasek> wgrant: well, that test only had a single reboot.  So it was actually 2 minutes for the reboot, plus n minutes for various things it was doing to set up the disk because we didn't have an up-to-date base image
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osgearth [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.9.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osgearth [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.9.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osgearth [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.9.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osgearth [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.9.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osgearth [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.9.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osgearth [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.9.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clevis [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clevis [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clevis [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clevis [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clevis [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clevis [i386] (bionic-proposed) [8-1]
<ginggs> does anyone have a clue about libmarc-charset-perl ? it seems to be the only thing preventing perl from being a valid candidate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-20180208-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-20180208-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-20180208-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bamf [sync] (xenial-proposed) [0.5.3~bzr0+16.04.20180207-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libunity [sync] (xenial-proposed) [7.1.4+16.04.20180207-0ubuntu1]
<doko> ginggs: hmm, fails on 32bit archs only
<doko> otoh utf-8 locale issue?
<doko> succeeds locally
<ginggs> doko: rm it?  not many rdeps :) libmarc-xml-perl, libcatmandu-marc-perl & libnet-z3950-simple2zoom-perl
<doko> hmm, better ask somebody to ignore it. just built in a ppa and it succeeds there
<ginggs> apw: you around? ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (artful-proposed) [17.2-30-gf7deaf15-0ubuntu1~17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [17.2-30-gf7deaf15-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (trusty-proposed) [20101020ubuntu318.43]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.13.0-33.36~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-20180208-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: binutils [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.30-3ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted binutils [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.30-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-33.36~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-20180208-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (xenial-proposed) [20101020ubuntu451.19]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7 [sync] (artful-proposed) [7.2.0-8ubuntu3.2]
<xnox> slangasek, 7.2.1-1ubuntu2	openssl1.0/1.0.2n-1ubuntu2	2018-02-08 13:03:48 UTC	0h 17m 35s	pass	log   artifacts  is listed on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/php7.2/bionic/arm64
<xnox> yet http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#openssl1.0 says that that test is "in progress" kicked that one off again, manually....
<xnox> hopefully it will complete successfully again, and britney manages to find it....
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.3.1-1ubuntu10.17 => 1.3.1-1ubuntu10.18] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (xenial-proposed/main) [1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.20 => 1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.21] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bamf (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.3+17.10.20170810-0ubuntu1 => 0.5.3+17.10.20180208-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-20180208-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<Trevinho> sil2100: for your pleaseure https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=bamf :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-5 [sync] (xenial-proposed) [5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.9]
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Trevinho: thanks, on it ;)
<sil2100> Trevinho: does libunity also fit artful?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-5-cross-ports [sync] (xenial-proposed) [10ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-5-cross [sync] (xenial-proposed) [24ubuntu0.3]
<Trevinho> sil2100: see the bug comment, there's no point for it
<Trevinho> sil2100: since it's only a fix that applies when libunity is used inside a snap
<Trevinho> then no snap is built based on artful
<Trevinho> *generated
<sil2100> Trevinho: ok, thanks, didn't check the bug since morning
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.66.17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bamf [sync] (artful-proposed) [0.5.3+17.10.20180208-0ubuntu1]
<xnox> apw, slangasek: i think both openssl and openssl1.0 are candidates now, but not considered together, maybe it needs a hint to consider the two together?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.16 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.17] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.16 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.17] (core)
<ch> hi
<ch> i'd like to discuss a package in xenial universe, am i right here or to whom should i be talking?
<sil2100> ch: hi, I guess #ubuntu-motu might be a better place to ask about universe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-8 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180207-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-8 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180207-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-8 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180207-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-8 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180207-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-8 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180207-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-8 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180207-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.3.1-1ubuntu10.18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.21]
<doko> autopkg test queue empty \o/
<tsimonq2> \o/
<slangasek> yep, no more backlog, as promised
<slangasek> therefore I'm scheduling retries of any "in progress" tests that got lost along the way
<slangasek> xnox: results of the hint: endloop: 18+0: a-3:a-3:a-3:i-3:p-3:s-3
<slangasek>     now: 24+0: a-4:a-4:a-4:i-4:p-4:s-4
<slangasek>     * amd64: libdigidocpp-dev
<slangasek>     * arm64: libdigidocpp-dev
<slangasek>     * armhf: libdigidocpp-dev
<slangasek>     * i386: libdigidocpp-dev
<slangasek>     * ppc64el: libdigidocpp-dev
<slangasek>     * s390x: libdigidocpp-dev
<slangasek> xnox: this is a conflict between libdigidoc-dev (libssl1.0-dev) and libdigidocpp-dev (libssl-dev)
<slangasek> xnox: simple change; uploading
<xnox> slangasek, twat.
<xnox> slangasek, meaning the package....
<xnox> slangasek, no idea why we have it in the archive either, and I think it is now available as a snap.
<slangasek> and in fact I should just demote this for now because it has no revdeps
<xnox> i see the dependency stuff now, ok. interesting =)
 * xnox off to volleyball
<slangasek> xnox: oops, not actually solvable, libdigidocpp build-depends on both libdigidoc-dev and libp11-dev
<slangasek> xnox: so it'll be left in -proposed until that resolves
<xnox> yeah
<xnox> and we are moving libp11-dev to ssl1.1
<xnox> ...
<slangasek> as we should
<slangasek> and libdigidocpp is Ubuntu-only
 * slangasek files a bug
<blackboxsw> sil2100 thanks for the queue of cloud-init's sru
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-9.10] (core, kernel)
<doko> please override/force-bad the python-qtpy/1.3.1-1build1 test triggered by pytest
<doko> slangasek: how do I read update_output now with your forced hint? or shouldn't I try until that one is resolved?
<slangasek> doko: it's the same format as always, just with an additional block of output (search for 'endloop' for the end of it).  Anything in particular you're looking for?
<doko> slangasek: now that perl is non-blocking I wanted to know about more blockers
<slangasek> ok, I don't know what string to search for in update_output to tell you that ;)
<doko> slangasek: so maybe I wait for the next run addressing the digi* issues
<slangasek> sure; hopefully it won't be long
<slangasek> I still don't know what you are looking for after that either
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-113.136] (core, kernel)
<slangasek> stiiiill waiting for britney to catch up with libdigidocpp-dev's removal. :P
<slangasek> ah, new autopkgtest queues less useful than I would've liked for reassessing relative performance of the architectures... it's all kde and kernel stuff :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thonny [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: with-simulated-input-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (no packageset)
<doko> kernel was uploaded. bt that means that binutils is involved as well
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-9.10] (core, kernel)
<apw> doko, have any of the binaries been accepted yet?  if not we could hold it there
<doko> apw: no, if it builds, it will enable binutils & linux migrations.
<apw> ahh ok, you want it to, then never mind
<doko> apw: but you should really link linux-tools with static binutils
<apw> doko: yeah that is possible indeed
<doko> then do it
<slangasek> ah, the emails are starting to come in, looks like openssl and friends are landing now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-8 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180208-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-8 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180208-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-8 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180208-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thonny [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-8 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180208-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-8 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180208-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-8 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180208-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted with-simulated-input-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-panel [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1]
<tsimonq2> Out of curiosity, who's the kind soul that accepted ukui-panel? :)
<doko> I had a look, and could't find anything
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-panel [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> doko: replying to me?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-panel [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-panel [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-panel [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-panel [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-panel [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-panel [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-panel [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-panel [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-panel [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-panel [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-panel [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: gcc-8-cross (bionic-proposed/primary) [4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-8-cross [source] (bionic-proposed) [4ubuntu1]
<elopio> Laney: have you seen that the retry-github-test script for triggering autopkgtests is giving an ssl error?
<slangasek> I've seen errors from retry-autopkgtest-regressions locally
<slangasek> elopio: chromium thinks the certificate is fine; wget (as I use with retry-autopkgtest-regressions) does not, and I guess that's because ca-certificates doesn't know this CA, and we should file an RT about it
<elopio> slangasek: do you want me to file the rt?
<slangasek> elopio: please go ahead if you like, and cc: me; I'm still digging into details
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-9.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-9.10]
<xnox> slangasek, i got so much spam =)
<slangasek> it's not spam, each launchpad notification is a precious snowflake
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd-glib (xenial-proposed/main) [1.13-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1.33-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-9.10] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-9.10] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-113.136]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-9.10] (core, kernel)
<xnox> for gdbm to migrate, everything that depends on the new abi, must be a "valid candidate" right?!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-gobuffalo-envy [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.0+git20180205.bac51f7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-valyala-fasttemplate [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20170224.0.dcecefd+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mallard-ducktype [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-k0kubun-pp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: siridb-connector [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libweb-api-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.2.3-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> xnox: yes
<slangasek> elopio: fixed
<elopio> slangasek: \o/
<elopio> yes, I confirm that it works
#ubuntu-release 2018-02-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-9.10] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-juju-environschema.v1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20151104.7359fc7-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gopkg-juju-environschema.v1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20151104.7359fc7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-k0kubun-pp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-gobuffalo-envy [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0+git20180205.bac51f7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-valyala-fasttemplate [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170224.0.dcecefd+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted siridb-connector [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mallard-ducktype [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libweb-api-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-macaroon-bakery.v2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171221.21d9e9a-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmail-chimp3-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gopkg-macaroon-bakery.v2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20171221.21d9e9a-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmail-chimp3-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.04-1]
<xnox> uploading gridsite, to hopefully get gdbm to migrate.....
<ginggs> fingers crossed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gridsite [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~20170225gitd51b2fd-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gridsite [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~20170225gitd51b2fd-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gridsite [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~20170225gitd51b2fd-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gridsite [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~20170225gitd51b2fd-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gridsite [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~20170225gitd51b2fd-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gridsite [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~20170225gitd51b2fd-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<xnox> apw, slangasek, infinity  ^ should unblock gdbm transition
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey, would you have some time to look at the libreoffice 1:5.4.4-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 SRU in the artful queue?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hey! I'll try, my SRU shift yesterday was a bit busy so I didn't manage to get to it
<sil2100> If not I'll take care of it on my Monday shift for sure
<oSoMoN> sil2100, great, thanks! Monday is fine
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-113.136~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-113.136~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gridsite [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~20170225gitd51b2fd-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gridsite [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~20170225gitd51b2fd-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gridsite [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~20170225gitd51b2fd-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gridsite [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~20170225gitd51b2fd-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gridsite [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~20170225gitd51b2fd-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gridsite [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~20170225gitd51b2fd-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: gcc-8-cross-ports (bionic-proposed/primary) [1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-8-cross-ports [source] (bionic-proposed) [1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-9.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-9.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-9.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-9.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8-cross-ports [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-9.10] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-9.10]
<xnox> slangasek, i fixed gridsite that used to be flagged up by your hint to migrate gdbm. now iI am failing to undersntand the output form britney. It has "recur:" line.
<xnox> more things to hint together?
<xnox> e.g. gridsite does depend on apache2 canl-c gsoap -> so maybe these need to be added into the fix?
<xnox> e.g. gridsite does depend on apache2 canl-c gsoap -> so maybe these need to be added into the mix?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bamf (xenial-proposed/main) [0.5.3~bzr0+16.04.20180207-0ubuntu1 => 0.5.3~bzr0+16.04.20180209-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libunity (xenial-proposed/main) [7.1.4+16.04.20180207-0ubuntu1 => 7.1.4+16.04.20180209.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-8-cross-ports [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1ubuntu1]
<Trevinho> sil2100: hey... You might sync again https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3133 (only libunity is needed in fact, I wrongly rebuilt both), as I introduced a typo which I fixed.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted juju-core [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.3.2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-transport [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pinentry [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.0-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-transport [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e2fsprogs [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.43.9-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e2fsprogs [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.43.9-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sac2mseed [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.12+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mseed2sac [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.2+ds1-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> Trevinho: ok, I'll accept both since otherwise Bileto might be confused + there will be an archive!=bzr mismatch
<Trevinho> sil2100: yeah, I was thinking the same...
<Trevinho> sil2100: if you can get back the previous deb to ppa is fine, otherwsie do it for both
<sil2100> Trevinho: (no haste, but I guess it would be nice if you did the same for artful bamf - if the same typo was there as well)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e2fsprogs [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.43.9-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pinentry [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.0-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pinentry [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.0-1] (core)
<Trevinho> sil2100: no it was in libunity
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pinentry [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.0-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pinentry [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.0-1] (core)
<sil2100> Trevinho: ah, indeed, we didn't do libunity for artful
<sil2100> All good then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pinentry [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.0-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bamf [sync] (xenial-proposed) [0.5.3~bzr0+16.04.20180209-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libunity [sync] (xenial-proposed) [7.1.4+16.04.20180209.1-0ubuntu1]
<sil2100> Trevinho: done
<slangasek> xnox: my hint going invalid should hopefully not prevent britney from dtrt, the hint was more for me to get a closer look at the nature of any blockers
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pinentry [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pinentry [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pinentry [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pinentry [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pinentry [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pinentry [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e2fsprogs [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.43.9-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e2fsprogs [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.43.9-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e2fsprogs [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.43.9-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lttng-modules (artful-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1ubuntu3 => 2.9.0-1ubuntu3.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lttng-modules (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-1ubuntu1~16.04.3 => 2.8.0-1ubuntu1~16.04.4] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1668722
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1668722 in xorg (Ubuntu) "60x11-common_xdg_path uses $DESKTOP_SESSION which needs a sanity check" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tsimonq2> This is currently breaking Lubuntu Next
<tsimonq2> We can work around it by manually hacking $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS
<tsimonq2> But I'm not sure how to raise attention to it otherwise
<tsimonq2> I mean, I could *try* to muck around with it, but I don't knoe the X stack well
<tsimonq2> infinity: ^
<tsimonq2> s/knoe/know/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-transport [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-transport [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mseed2sac [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sac2mseed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.12+ds1-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/b/botch/bionic/amd64 lolwut
<slangasek> so which of dpkg, glibc, or python3-stdlib-extensions/3.6.4-3 broke botch's dot output
<slangasek> ah, there's a graphviz update hidden in there, lovely
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e2fsprogs [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.43.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e2fsprogs [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.43.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e2fsprogs [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.43.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e2fsprogs [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.43.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e2fsprogs [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.43.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e2fsprogs [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.43.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-transport [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lava-dispatcher [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2018.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-transport [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-transport [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-transport [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-transport [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lava-dispatcher [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2018.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-transport [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mseed2sac [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2+ds1-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> xnox: hmm, so gridsite doesn't appear anywhere in the output of my gdbm hint? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547247/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mseed2sac [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sac2mseed [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.12+ds1-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> xnox: ah, and what in gdbm breaks virtualbox?  virtualbox says it only needs an updated gsoap, not gdbm, so can we untangle those?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sac2mseed [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.12+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mseed2sac [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddupdate [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sac2mseed [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.12+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mseed2sac [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sac2mseed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.12+ds1-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> xnox: aha, I think I need to add python3-defaults to the hint
<slangasek> xnox: (update_output shows a bunch of a bunch of unrelated packages being pulled in while considering the hint, because they don't *increase* the uninstallable count; and then python3-defaults is considered, which does decrease the uninstallable count but not by as much as it would have if virtualbox hadn't been pulled in first)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mseed2sac [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mseed2sac [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.2+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mseed2sac [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.2+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sac2mseed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.12+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sac2mseed [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.12+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sac2mseed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.12+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mseed2sac [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mseed2sac [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.2+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sac2mseed [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.12+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mseed2sac [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.2+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sac2mseed [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.12+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sac2mseed [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.12+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ddupdate [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.3-1]
<doko> slangasek: python3-defaults, python3.6 and python3-stdlib-extensions need to go in together, which are tied to gdbm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (artful-proposed/main) [2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7.1 => 2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (artful-proposed/main) [1.85.1 => 1.85.2] (core)
<slangasek> doko: indeed, and my hint would've taken effect now except that there are new versions of ifmail and pike7.8 that were just accepted (no thanks to the previous versions having ~build1 version numbers to allow them to be autosynced over)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.17 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.18] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.66.17 => 1.66.18] (core)
<juliank> The util-linux SRU for xenial (bug 1722313) is looking good. The autopkgtest regressions all come from s390x suddenly having machine-level isolation. There are some more regressions on artful, but they might have been caused by it too.
<ubot5> bug 1722313 in util-linux (Debian) "Enable auditing in util-linux." [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722313
<juliank> I have another SRU for xenial pending in the unapproved queue for bug 1732865, so I'd appreciate if we could get that one released and mine in :-)
<ubot5> bug 1732865 in util-linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "[LTCTest][OPAL][FW860.20] lscpu failed to list cpu max and min frequencies" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732865
<slangasek> juliank: do you want to throw me an MP for lp:~ubuntu-sru/britney/hints-ubuntu-xenial to document the s390x regressions with rationale?
<slangasek> juliank: and it's friday, so no SRU release until Monday; but I'm happy to help get it ready-for-release
<juliank> ugh, friday
<juliank> I forgot :)
<juliank> slangasek: So force-badtest <foo>/s390x/all?
 * juliank no friend of britney 
<slangasek> juliank: preferably a version encoded instead of 'all', though for stable releases it normally won't make a big difference
<juliank> because there are linux-raspi2/armhf/all, so that seems like it could work :)
 * juliank tries
<slangasek> juliank: also, knowing if the packages in question already have matching badtest hints in lp:~ubuntu-release/britney/hints-ubuntu/ is likely interesting
<juliank> I'm not sure they fail in bionic
<juliank> It seems unlikely, given that util-linux from yesterday migrated.
<slangasek> but it may have migrated in bionic /because/ the matching packages already have hints
<juliank> oh
<juliank> yeah
<juliank> slangasek: So, network-manager and lxcfs are force-badtest, but ori and nfs-utils are fixed
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> still reasonable and appropriate to badtest hint all of these, if the tests regressed due to the infra change
<juliank> ori is a simple case: the test suite path was just wrong, so it only ever succeeded on s390x because it was not run at all :D
<juliank> nfs-utils did not run any tests before either, but the failures are more involved.
<slangasek> doko: fwiw it's your upload of a new upstream release of graphviz, not in Debian, that regressed the botch autopkgtests
<juliank> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~juliank/britney/hints-ubuntu-xenial--util-linux-revdeps/+merge/337479
<juliank> does the order between / not matter at all?
<juliank> some entries are pkg/ver/arch, others are pkg/arch/ver
<slangasek> juliank: perversely, yes, both forms are accepted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsmbios [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.4.0-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsmbios [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.4.0-1] (core)
<juliank> slangasek: for the more complex failures in artful with util-linux util-linux/2.30.1-0ubuntu4.1, I'm contemplating running them against util-linux/2.30.1-0ubuntu4 again and see if they break that way as well. if they do, we know it's not the 4.1 upload and can just badtest them too. makes sense?
<juliank> I certainly could create a such request just a few minutes ago, so it seems possible at least :)
<juliank> that's, I don't know 3 tests, or something
<slangasek> why, I do believe gdbm just managed to migrate
<juliank> Hmm, it seems the re-running against the version outside proposed does not work
<juliank> It installed 4.1 anyway
<juliank> :/
<slangasek> juliank: yes, you can't run an autopkgtest against !proposed for a package that has a version in proposed, unfortunately
<slangasek> certainly a bug in autopkgtest-cloud; not sure how tractable it would be to fix
<juliank> slangasek: Can I trigger it against something unrelated to workaround that?
<slangasek> juliank: yes, you could do that
<juliank> So if we see tests triggered by hello now, it's the workaround
<slangasek> juliank: I upgraded the network-manager badtest to all versions fwiw, based on the comment already in the trunk
<juliank> oh, ok
<juliank> slangasek: I'll give you some hints for artful on Monday I think, (jbml is) still figuring that out
<juliank> *jmbl
<slangasek> ok
<xnox> slangasek, gridsite was there, until my upload unbroke ftbfs; the new gridsite in proposed doesn't depend on gdbm, but old gridsite in release depends on the old gdbm. So my thinking it new gridsite need to manage to migrate. Or e.g. can you remove it from release, to "ease" things?
<slangasek> xnox: per above, this was britney being naive; once I hinted python all the way in, gridsite untangled itself from gdbm and gdbm migrated.  gridsite is still tied with gsoap, which I'm looking at now (seems there are some missing rebuilds for the transition)
<slangasek> srm-ifce, at least
<xnox> oh good, well, i guess update_excuses.html is still old then, as it still lists gdbm =)
<xnox> time to build php7.2 against ssl1.1 then?
<slangasek> yes, there hasn't been another run yet to overwrite since the migration completed
<slangasek> xnox: I don't see why not
<xnox> autopkgtests queue is empty, so good time to do that.
<slangasek> empty-ish :)
<slangasek> mpfr4 is still the big one
<slangasek> tsimonq2: Debian has dropped all builds of consolekit on Linux archs; lxsession still depends on consolekit in preference to libpam-systemd.  Do y'all want to fix that, so that we can drop consolekit in bionic and Lubuntu users get the correct upgrade behavior?
<slangasek> ("correct" meaning "consolekit removed in favor of libpam-systemd")
<slangasek> and lxdm needs rebuilt to drop libck-connector0 dep
<tsimonq2> slangasek: create a bug and assign me (for future ref) and I'll be happy to do it
<slangasek> tsimonq2: assigned
<tsimonq2> slangasek: ack
<slangasek> condor ftbfs with new gsoap
<tsimonq2> slangasek: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxsession/0.5.3-2ubuntu1
 * tsimonq2 just got home, timing was good
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu6 => 2.02-2ubuntu7] (core)
<xnox> ok systemd & php7.2 uploaded, hopefully both will build and test all the things over the weekend.
 * xnox EOW
<tsimonq2> o/ xnox
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu7 => 2.02-2ubuntu7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aseba [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
<doko> slangasek: I know, but having both python3 and php7 support
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aseba [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-md5-o-matic [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xymonq [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aseba [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-md5-o-matic [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xymonq [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsmbios [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsmbios [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aseba [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aseba [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aseba [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aseba [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aseba [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aseba [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aseba [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
#ubuntu-release 2018-02-10
<slangasek> doko: you working on any other transitions currently? we just collided on uploads for poco :)
<slangasek> doko: if you want to do some MIRs for python-pysnmp4 deps, they're all yours ;-)
<slangasek> doko: (filed as LP: #1748572 and assigned to openstack team)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1748572 in pysmi (Ubuntu) "[MIR] pysmi, pycryptodome" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1748572
<slangasek> ok, poco isn't going anywhere fast, I changed it to use mariadb so that it was buildable, now parts of the ros stack are uninstallable because they depend on both poco (mariadb-dev) and gdal + vtk6 (mysql-dev).
<rbasak> slangasek: I'd rather not end up with a frankenstein archive like that :-/
<rbasak> slangasek: packages should be compatible with both. This might be the first package that isn't. Can it be fixed instead?
<rbasak> slangasek: MySQL upstream are generally looking after this kind of failure. We should be giving them an opportunity to fix it first at least. That'll make everyone's lives easier.
<slangasek> rbasak: I'm looking now at fixing it
<slangasek> but it's cmake, so I'm pouring myself a drink first
<slangasek> doko: haha, so the nbdkit maintainer did "document" why the dependency on linux-image build-dependency is needed; and if I replace it with the Ubuntu ones, the build still fails because /boot/vmlinuz* is not readable in Ubuntu
<doko> slangasek, infinity: do you want to override the glibc test failure on armhf (misc/tst-ttyname) now fails in autopkg test, but succeeded during the build
<doko> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/w/wcc/bionic/amd64
<doko> nm
<doko> badpkg: Test dependencies are unsatisfiable. A common reason is that your testbed is out of date with respect to the archive, and you need to use a current testbed or run apt-get update or use -U.
<doko> autopkgtest [10:05:27]: ERROR: erroneous package: Test dependencies are unsatisfiable. A common reason is that your testbed is out of date with respect to the archive, and you need to use a current testbed or run apt-get update or use -U.
<doko> slangasek: force-badtest ubuntu-image/1.3+18.04ubuntu1 -> ubuntu2 update needed
<doko> but I still don't understand the wcc failure
<doko> ahh, mktemp is gone :-/
<doko> why did grub2 land in the unapproved queue?
<cjwatson> it always does
<cjwatson> and it's because it ships objects for signing
<doko> slangasek: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/amd64/c/crmsh/20180210_071110_3730d@/log.gz  you changed the test package from less to vim ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu7]
<ginggs> doko: why would python-defaults make autodocktools, mgltools-* and raccoon not-installable?
<doko> ginggs: it needs python2.7 to migrate. see the crmsh question above
<ginggs> doko: ah, thanks
<doko> and the openvswitch to succeed on i386, triggered by sphinx
<jbicha> doko: can you promote gtkspell3? it was in main since forever
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkspell/+publishinghistory
<jbicha> it looks like it dropped out because of a mistake in gnome-software's meson conversion
<doko> jbicha: done
<ginggs> slangasek: please bump openvswitch hint 'openvswitch/2.9.0~git20180205.5a39582ca-0ubuntu1/i386'
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, your gdbm delta makes not much sense to me
<LocutusOfBorg> the dietlibc is not pulled into main, because the gdbm dietlibc version is a static library
<LocutusOfBorg> can I drop it?
<doko> no, it's pulled into main
<LocutusOfBorg> how
<doko> and build exactly *one* package with a different libc doesn't make any sense
<LocutusOfBorg> Built-Using: dietlibc (= 0.34~cvs20160606-7)
<LocutusOfBorg> this?
<LocutusOfBorg> there is no dependency, just a built using I see
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/355362029/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.gdbm_1.14.1-2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<doko> yes, and that's causing the component mismatch
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm preparing an upload that disables dietlibc in Ubuntu, and upload in Debian, but I need to understand *exactly* where is the issue
<LocutusOfBorg> ok, so the built using is the problem
<LocutusOfBorg> fine, lets do it then
<doko> you should disable that crap in Debian too
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm not the maintainer :)
<doko> do a NMU
<LocutusOfBorg> somebody requested it a while ago, and they agreed it was worth doing it
<doko> not for Ubuntu, we don't want to maintain a second libc
<doko> so maybe proposed by the dietlibc maintainers ...
<LocutusOfBorg> this is why I'm disabling it conditionally in ubuntu only, but doing a "if derives-from Ubuntu"
<LocutusOfBorg> not by maintaining a delta
<doko> you still have it in the b-d's
<LocutusOfBorg> who cares?
<jbicha> doko: uh, sorry for the confusion, we need gtkspell3 in main, not gtkspell
<doko> ginggs: libgpuarray autopkg test failure triggered by pocl
<doko> jbicha: fixed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-cli-spinners [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-generator-fn [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glyphslib [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: colmap [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: colmap [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-02-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: nm-tray (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.3.0-0ubuntu1]
<tsimonq2> Would be good to get nm-tray in Bionic Source NEW processed quickly, it's blocking a project I'm working on
<slangasek> doko: I've built new autopkgtest cloud images for bionic, which means crmsh should pass again (and I've scheduled the retries); fixing the infrastructure so that this works consistently is LP: #1733839
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1733839 in Auto Package Testing "Sometimes we use upstream cloud images without harmful packages removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1733839
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted colmap [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glyphslib [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-is-generator-fn [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted colmap [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-cli-spinners [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fontmake [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (no packageset)
<ginggs> doko: it looks like a change in pocl 0.14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ukui-power-manager (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: latte-dock (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.7.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ukwm (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.1.6-0ubuntu1]
<slangasek> apw, doko: gawk, ktikz, octave-interval sorted; that leaves only linux-tools-* blocking binutils + mpfr4 + poppler
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fontmake [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
<slangasek> batch-retrying regressed autopkgtests (taking advantage of empty queues)
<doko> I hope that it's just linux-tools-* ...
<doko> slangasek: could you update your hint for ubuntu-image?
<doko> ahh, no. cryptsetup can't migrate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ukui-settings-daemon (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.1.5-0ubuntu1]
<tsimonq2> All The New Packages. \o\ /o/ \o\ /o/
<doko> Laney, slangasek: how often is http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running updated?
<doko> asking because I can't see any progress for the two running binutils autopkg tests
<slangasek> doko: the existing ubuntu-image hint is because of flake8 breakage; that's not the current failure, I'm not going to badtest without a clear rationale
<slangasek> doko: I'm not sure how often /running is updated, but it's also async and sometimes misses output from the runners
<doko> slangasek: there are two kde4libs tests "running" for ten hours too, which usually take two hours. and no output either.
<doko> better restart today than Monday morning ...
<ginggs> doko: kde4libs is force-badtest
<ginggs> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/hints-ubuntu/revision/2792
<ginggs> at least kde4libs -0ubuntu2 is, not -0ubuntu3
<ginggs> i'll retry -0ubuntu3 everywhere !s390x
<ginggs> doko: python-defaults still unable to migrate due to autodocktools, mgltools-* and raccoon - even though python2.7 has migrated - i don't get it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-league-spartan [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1+sursly-1] (no packageset)
<doko> ginggs: idle2 isn't built anymore, only idle, and that's gone
<doko> somebody did reset the autopkg testers 5min ago
<ginggs> doko: if it helps, mgltools-* may be removed from debian soon, see #855494
<ginggs> doko: and i would consider removing libgputools, i'm struggling to get the autopkgtests to pass locally without a GPU
<ginggs> \o/ kde4libs passed everywhere now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: alkimia (bionic-proposed/primary) [7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alkimia [sync] (bionic-proposed) [7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-league-spartan [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1+sursly-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alkimia [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alkimia [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alkimia [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alkimia [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alkimia [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alkimia [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ukui-media (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: hg-git (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.8.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alkimia [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alkimia [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alkimia [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected hg-git [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alkimia [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alkimia [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alkimia [i386] (bionic-proposed) [7.0-1]
<tsimonq2> infinity, slangasek: ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu is incoming to Xenial UNAPPROVED, and it's a result of discussions we had a few weeks ago re: Lubuntu.net vs Lubuntu.me.
<tsimonq2> (just a heads up)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (xenial-proposed/main) [113 => 113.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<krytarik> fwupdate needs a no-change rebuild similar to fwupd due to libsmbios transition too - hence why we see image builds failing currently (that pull in desktop-common)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (bionic-proposed/main) [10-2 => 10-2build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (bionic-proposed/main) [10-2 => 10-2build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (bionic-proposed/main) [10-2 => 10-2build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (bionic-proposed/main) [10-2 => 10-2build1] (core)
#ubuntu-release 2019-02-04
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: the yarnpkg/i386 segfault is in the core libnode64; I would not consider it ignorable, vs. grounds for removal of node on i386
<wxl> lubuntu neglected to get this SRU verified in time and it's been removed from proposed. what can we do to get this remedied? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1786602
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1786602 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 18.04 "Lubuntu Qt session" crashes the system" [Critical,Fix released]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gocr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.52-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icecream-sundae [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: logilab-constraint [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icecream-sundae [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-utils [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icecream-sundae [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuplot-mode [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.7.0-2014-12-31-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-elisp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.21.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-utils [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sciplot [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.36-18] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icecream-sundae [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-uuid [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-utils [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sciplot [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.36-18] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icecream-sundae [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-uuid [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icecream-sundae [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sciplot [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.36-18] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-snakeoil [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-utils [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-uuid [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-snakeoil [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sciplot [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.36-18] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-uuid [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: antlr4-cpp-runtime [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.7.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pest-meta [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustyline [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: siphashc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pest-meta [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wait-timeout [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustyline [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-tools [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wait-timeout [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-snakeoil [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: siphashc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ponyprog [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~rc0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: antlr4-cpp-runtime [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.7.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmsh [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.3+ds1-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Let's follow up in #lubuntu-devel; I uploaded a fix which didn't work afaict and had other pressing priorities so I had to backburner it.
<tsimonq2> tl;dr just upload a fixed package.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: antlr4-cpp-runtime [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.7.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-snakeoil [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmsh [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.3+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ponyprog [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~rc0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: antlr4-cpp-runtime [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.7.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pest-meta [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pest-meta [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wait-timeout [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustyline [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-tools [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustyline [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-tools [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: siphashc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
<wxl> tsimonq2: rilly? i'm not sure you're right, but that seems like it would fix it. i'll leave it in your hands
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmsh [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.3+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wait-timeout [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-tools [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah, this was the one guiverc was working on iirc.
<wxl> oh!
<wxl> ok yeah -> #lubuntu-devel
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmsh [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.3+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-uuid [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-uuid [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sciplot [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.36-18] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-utils [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sciplot [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.36-18] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-utils [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-snakeoil [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fw4spl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [17.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-snakeoil [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: antlr4-cpp-runtime [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.7.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: antlr4-cpp-runtime [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.7.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fw4spl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [17.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-tools [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmsh [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.3+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustyline [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wait-timeout [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ponyprog [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~rc0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-tools [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustyline [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmsh [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.3+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pest-meta [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pest-meta [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wait-timeout [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: siphashc [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: siphashc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fw4spl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [17.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lubuntu-default-settings (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.54 => 0.54.2] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> ...no packageset? O_o
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fw4spl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [17.2.0-2] (no packageset)
<cpaelzer> vorlon: that is something for me, but I have put everything into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpdk/+bug/1814060
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1814060 in dpdk (Ubuntu) "Disco: Please demote some binaries of src:dpdk to universe (and afterwards remove 17.11 binaries if any are left)" [Undecided,New]
<cpaelzer> vorlon: now IMHO it is for an archive admin to resolve that
<cpaelzer> In case I got everything right it just needs the AA to execute what I asked for in the bug; worst case I missed soemthing, but then I'd need to be told what to resolve further before the demotions and removals can be done
<cpaelzer> that would resolve that component mismatch
<cpaelzer> For the component mismatch itself, we decided to -not- MIR it in bug 1786201
<ubot5> bug 1786201 in intel-ipsec-mb (Ubuntu Cosmic) "MIR for intel-ipsec-mb" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786201
<cpaelzer> not yet at least :-)
<cpaelzer> TL;DR I'd need an AA for bug 1814060 - but since it is 18.04.2 release time I'm afraid the same people are currently busy doing that
<ubot5> bug 1814060 in dpdk (Ubuntu) "Disco: Please demote some binaries of src:dpdk to universe (and afterwards remove 17.11 binaries if any are left)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1814060
<vorlon> cpaelzer: doesn't look to me like anything that's ready for an AA.  http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed shows intel-ipsec-mb being pulled in via libdpdk-dev; -dev packages are autopromoted so long as any binary from the source is in main; you don't appear to be proposing to demote dpdk binary.  So if you want libdpdk-dev out of main, you need to add it to
<vorlon> Extra-Exclude in the seed
<cpaelzer> oh I didn't know about Extra-Exclude
<cpaelzer> thanks vorlon
<cpaelzer> I'm taking a look at that as I'd not want libdpdk-dev in main
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fw4spl [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [17.2.0-2] (no packageset)
<cpaelzer> vorlon: I opened https://code.launchpad.net/~paelzer/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ubuntu/+merge/362656 and updated the bug to point to it
<cpaelzer> Thank you , if there is aynthing else that comes to your mind that would be missing let me know
 * cpaelzer notes that TIL topic under "tell the Team about it" :-)
<cpaelzer> vorlon: thanks for the review, I have pushed the commit to the disco branch as you asked
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fw4spl [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [17.2.0-2] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> cjwatson vorlon: another failed LP copy to -release https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/print-manager/4%3A18.12.1-1ubuntu1/+publishinghistory
<acheronuk> I don't really need that rescuing, as I have another merge and upload to do on that
<acheronuk> however, is that went AWOL perhaps some others did around the same time as well
<acheronuk> *uf
<acheronuk> *if
<acheronuk> grr
 * acheronuk needs stronger coffee
<fidencio> jibel: hey! I do believe we talked at FOSDEM (together with Didier Roche)
<jibel> fidencio, Hey, indeed we talked :) I owe you preseed files for the desktop
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Oh right, of course the Swift problems would have required cleanup there too.  I'll search, thanks
<fidencio> jibel: the ones for the server are also welcome :-)
<fidencio> jibel: this is the first time I'm going to say that, but nice put a nick into a face that you've met :-)
<cjwatson> acheronuk,vorlon: OK, I think others affected this time were jupyter-sphinx-theme/0.0.6+ds1-6 klibc/2.0.6-1 streamlink/1.0.0+dfsg-1.  I've resurrected those
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1033.38] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1033.38]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: c-graph [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [2.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ethereal-chess [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [11.25+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: evdi [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [1.5.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffcvt [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mender-cli [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: connman-gtk [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [1.1.1+git20180626.b72c6ab-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: evdi [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [1.5.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ethereal-chess [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [11.25+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffcvt [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: c-graph [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [2.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-fhs-gompd [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mender-cli [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: morsmall [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: connman-gtk [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [1.1.1+git20180626.b72c6ab-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: morsmall [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imediff [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-dlt [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmsh [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.1.3+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmsh [armhf] (disco-proposed) [4.1.3+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmsh [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [4.1.3+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: c-graph [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [2.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ethereal-chess [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [11.25+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: evdi [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [1.5.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-google-martian [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+git20181219.d0b5ad3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mender-cli [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: morsmall [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-squid-exporter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [1.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmsh [arm64] (disco-proposed) [4.1.3+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmsh [s390x] (disco-proposed) [4.1.3+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: evdi [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.5.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mender-cli [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-squid-exporter [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen-shared [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmsh [i386] (disco-proposed) [4.1.3+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frr [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [6.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-squid-exporter [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [1.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ethereal-chess [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [11.25+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen-shared [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: morsmall [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fw4spl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [17.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fw4spl [armhf] (disco-proposed) [17.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fw4spl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [17.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: blastem [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffcvt [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olive-editor [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [20181223-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-squid-exporter [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [1.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rclone-browser [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-difference [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-difference [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fw4spl [arm64] (disco-proposed) [17.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fw4spl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [17.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-burntsushi-xgb [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.0~git20160522.27f1227-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rclone-browser [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-difference [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen-shared [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fw4spl [i386] (disco-proposed) [17.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olive-editor [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [20181223-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen-shared [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: connman-gtk [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.1.1+git20180626.b72c6ab-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sasm [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [3.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rclone-browser [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: blastem [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffcvt [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dotgen [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jdim [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvma [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [8.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olive-editor [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [20181223-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-difference [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sasm [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [3.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: web-mode [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [16.0.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: company-lsp [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dotgen [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-headjs [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.0.3+dfsg.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sasm [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [3.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frr [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [6.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rclone-browser [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblogger-simple-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slowmovideo [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.5+git20190116-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: c-graph [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [2.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dotgen [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jdim [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olive-editor [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [20181223-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slowmovideo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.5+git20190116-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: connman-gtk [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [1.1.1+git20180626.b72c6ab-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jodd [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [3.8.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dotgen [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slowmovideo [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.5+git20190116-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: caffeine-cache [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jdim [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frr [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scoary [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2-cutter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sasm [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: schleuder [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: c-graph [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: c-graph [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: connman-gtk [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1+git20180626.b72c6ab-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ethereal-chess [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [11.25+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slowmovideo [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5+git20190116-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: connman-gtk [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1+git20180626.b72c6ab-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: evdi [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffcvt [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ethereal-chess [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [11.25+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffcvt [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: evdi [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jdim [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mender-cli [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: morsmall [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mender-cli [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-squid-exporter [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-squid-exporter [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: morsmall [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rclone-browser [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frr [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-difference [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frr [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-difference [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rclone-browser [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen-shared [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen-shared [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sasm [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sasm [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jdim [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dotgen [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dotgen [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slowmovideo [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5+git20190116-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jdim [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slowmovideo [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5+git20190116-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2-cutter [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2-cutter [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:18.10.11.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ibm-java80 [sync] (xenial-release) [8.0.5.25-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-utils [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-utils [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-difference [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-difference [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-difference [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pest-meta [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pest-meta [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustyline [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustyline [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustyline [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-utils [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-difference [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-difference [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pest-meta [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustyline [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-uuid [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wait-timeout [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wait-timeout [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen-shared [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen-shared [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-utils [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pest-meta [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-uuid [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wait-timeout [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen-shared [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen-shared [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-difference [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wait-timeout [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen-shared [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustyline [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen-shared [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wait-timeout [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frr [s390x] (disco-proposed) [6.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-utils [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pest-meta [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-uuid [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-uuid [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wait-timeout [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gocr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.52-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icecream-sundae [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icecream-sundae [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-elisp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.21.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-utils [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustyline [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-uuid [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icecream-sundae [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: logilab-constraint [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x2gobroker [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pest-meta [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuplot-mode [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.7.0-2014-12-31-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sciplot [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.36-18] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-uuid [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icecream-sundae [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frr [amd64] (disco-proposed) [6.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frr [armhf] (disco-proposed) [6.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frr [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [6.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sasm [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sasm [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sasm [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: evdi [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olive-editor [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [20181223-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-squid-exporter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spf-engine [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frr [arm64] (disco-proposed) [6.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sasm [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sasm [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: fwupd-snap (disco-proposed/primary) [1.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-os-ken (disco-proposed/primary) [0.3.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frr [i386] (disco-proposed) [6.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: evdi [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x2gobroker [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sasm [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-squid-exporter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2-cutter [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.7.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2-cutter [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.7.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2-cutter [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.7.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dotgen [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dotgen [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dotgen [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jdim [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jdim [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jdim [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: c-graph [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-fhs-gompd [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: morsmall [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dotgen [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dotgen [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jdim [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: connman-gtk [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1+git20180626.b72c6ab-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-dlt [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dotgen [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jdim [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jdim [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imediff [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glibc (xenial-proposed/main) [2.23-0ubuntu10 => 2.23-0ubuntu11] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffcvt [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffcvt [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffcvt [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffcvt [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffcvt [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffcvt [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rclone-browser [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rclone-browser [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rclone-browser [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rclone-browser [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rclone-browser [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rclone-browser [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted c-graph [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted c-graph [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted c-graph [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slowmovideo [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5+git20190116-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slowmovideo [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.5+git20190116-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slowmovideo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5+git20190116-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-snakeoil [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sciplot [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.36-18] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-tools [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted c-graph [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted c-graph [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slowmovideo [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5+git20190116-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-snakeoil [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-tools [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted c-graph [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slowmovideo [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5+git20190116-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slowmovideo [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.5+git20190116-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sciplot [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.36-18] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted morsmall [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted morsmall [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted morsmall [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-squid-exporter [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-squid-exporter [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.4+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-squid-exporter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.4+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: antlr4-cpp-runtime [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.7.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ponyprog [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~rc0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: siphashc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted morsmall [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted morsmall [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-squid-exporter [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.4+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-snakeoil [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-tools [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted morsmall [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-squid-exporter [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.4+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-squid-exporter [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.4+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: siphashc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted evdi [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.5.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted evdi [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.5.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted evdi [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.5.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mender-cli [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mender-cli [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mender-cli [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuplot-mode [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.7.0-2014-12-31-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icecream-sundae [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sciplot [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.36-18] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted evdi [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.5.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted evdi [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.5.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mender-cli [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icecream-sundae [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sciplot [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.36-18] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted evdi [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.5.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mender-cli [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mender-cli [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-elisp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.21.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted connman-gtk [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1+git20180626.b72c6ab-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted connman-gtk [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1+git20180626.b72c6ab-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted connman-gtk [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1+git20180626.b72c6ab-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ethereal-chess [amd64] (disco-proposed) [11.25+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ethereal-chess [armhf] (disco-proposed) [11.25+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ethereal-chess [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [11.25+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyrandom2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x2gobroker [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x2gobroker [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted connman-gtk [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1+git20180626.b72c6ab-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted connman-gtk [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1+git20180626.b72c6ab-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ethereal-chess [i386] (disco-proposed) [11.25+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: social-auth-app-django [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x2gobroker [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted connman-gtk [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1+git20180626.b72c6ab-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ethereal-chess [s390x] (disco-proposed) [11.25+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ethereal-chess [arm64] (disco-proposed) [11.25+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x2gobroker [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted olive-editor [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20181223-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted olive-editor [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [20181223-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted olive-editor [i386] (disco-proposed) [20181223-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted olive-editor [s390x] (disco-proposed) [20181223-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted antlr4-cpp-runtime [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.7.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted antlr4-cpp-runtime [armhf] (disco-proposed) [4.7.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted antlr4-cpp-runtime [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [4.7.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted antlr4-cpp-runtime [arm64] (disco-proposed) [4.7.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted antlr4-cpp-runtime [s390x] (disco-proposed) [4.7.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted antlr4-cpp-runtime [i386] (disco-proposed) [4.7.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted siphashc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted siphashc [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted siphashc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-tools [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-tools [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-tools [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted siphashc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-tools [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-tools [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted siphashc [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-tools [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-snakeoil [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-snakeoil [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-snakeoil [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-snakeoil [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-snakeoil [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-snakeoil [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sciplot [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.36-18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sciplot [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.36-18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sciplot [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.36-18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sciplot [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.36-18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sciplot [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.36-18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sciplot [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.36-18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icecream-sundae [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icecream-sundae [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icecream-sundae [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icecream-sundae [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icecream-sundae [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icecream-sundae [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ponyprog [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0~rc0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ponyprog [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0~rc0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x2gobroker [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x2gobroker [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x2gobroker [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ponyprog [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0~rc0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x2gobroker [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x2gobroker [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x2gobroker [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted blastem [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted caffeine-cache [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuplot-mode [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:0.7.0-2014-12-31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-burntsushi-xgb [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20160522.27f1227-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-google-martian [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0+git20181219.d0b5ad3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jodd [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.8.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libvma [amd64] (disco-proposed) [8.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-headjs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3+dfsg.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyrandom2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted schleuder [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.3.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted blastem [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gocr [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.52-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imediff [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted logilab-constraint [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-dlt [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted social-auth-app-django [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted web-mode [amd64] (disco-proposed) [16.0.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted company-lsp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblogger-simple-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scoary [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.6.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-fhs-gompd [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spf-engine [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-elisp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.21.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-csg [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-csg [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-csg [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-csg [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-csg [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-csg [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-2] (no packageset)
<apw> anyone seen issues upgrading in disco; specifically grub-check-signatures failing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-csg [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-csg [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-csg [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-csg [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-csg [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-csg [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.5-2]
<LocutusOfBorg> any AA please remove llvm-toolchain-snapshot from disco-proposed, it is now an experimental only in debian
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=913464
<ubot5> Debian bug 913464 in ftp.debian.org "RM: llvm-toolchain-snapshot -- ROM; only in experimental" [Normal,Open]
<bdmurray> tsimonq2: The correct test case for bug 1799855 is to run 'do-release-upgrade -p' on a bionic system with Prompt=normal
<ubot5> bug 1799855 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Cosmic) "distribution upgrade bug - upgrading to 18.10" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799855
<cpaelzer> does an AA have time to help unblock migration of dpdk/virtio-forwarder/openvswitch by helping to handle bug 1814060 ?
<ubot5> bug 1814060 in dpdk (Ubuntu) "Disco: Please demote some binaries of src:dpdk to universe (and afterwards remove 17.11 binaries if any are left)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1814060
<blackboxsw> sil2100: or infinity I think last week we missed putting cloud-init proposed into Xenial. I see that cosmic and bionic made if into proposed for cloud-init v.18.5-21 . Can someone please remove the queued xenial cloud-init v.18.5-17 and allow 18.5-21 today if there is time. Much thanks
<blackboxsw> this is all related to cloud-init SRU process bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1813346
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1813346 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "sru cloud-init (18.4.0 update to 18.5-21-g8ee294d5) Xenial, Bionic, Cosmic" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> blackboxsw: oh? Did I miss that? Darn
<sil2100> On it now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [18.5-17-gd1a2fe73-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
<blackboxsw> good deal  thanks sil2100. I had been watching xeniall and thought none of them were done, so I thought we hadn't started the 'pending SRU timer' anyway... (twas a busy week last week for us, so didn't have time to start verification testing til this week anyway
<blackboxsw> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [18.5-21-g8ee294d5-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
<ahasenack> hi release team, question. bionic had libapache2-mod-md (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libapache2-mod-md/+publishinghistory), a source package, which was removed in cosmic ("(From Debian) [auto-cruft] obsolete source package")
<ahasenack> that source is now part of apache releases upstream, since 2.4.30, and part of our delta with debian was to not built it (reasons explained elsewhere)
<ahasenack> reasons are gone, and now we can build it again, but this time from the apache2 source
<ahasenack> the binary, libapache2-mod-md, will be a "new" binary, because of the cosmic removal, but the source is now apache2
<ahasenack> anything particular I need to do other than upload, ping, give a pointer to somewhere where it's explained in more detail?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity (bionic-proposed/main) [18.04.14.11 => 18.04.14.12] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjs-bootbox [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.4.0~dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prokka [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-base64url [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-blade-qunit-adapter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-faye-websocket [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (xenial-proposed/main) [2.26.1-1ubuntu1~16.04.7 => 2.26.1-1ubuntu1~16.04.8] (core) (sync)
<wxl> bdmurray: tsimonq2 is not around but i'll update the test case, re: bug 1799855
<ubot5> bug 1799855 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Cosmic) "distribution upgrade bug - upgrading to 18.10" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799855
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjs-bootbox [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.4.0~dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prokka [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.13.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-base64url [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-blade-qunit-adapter [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-faye-websocket [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.10.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-faye [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.4-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> cpaelzer: there's also a dpdk-dev which needs extra-excluding
<vorlon> cpaelzer: also er, none of this addresses the fact that lirte-pmd-aesni-{gcm,mb}18.11 depend on libbipsec-mb0 runtime lib
<vorlon> librte-pmd-aesni-{gcm,mb}18.11
 * vorlon punches his 'b' key
 * teward hands vorlon a better, more responsive keyboard
<teward> :p
<vorlon> yeah the b key on this keyboard is actually failing and I need to replace the keyboard
<teward> so replace it :P
<vorlon> but I know I won't find this same keyboard again (pre-t-rex-claw arrow key MS natural keyboard)
<vorlon> so I don't really want to go shopping. :P
 * teward steals vorlon's keyboard and puts a crappy OEM one in its place
<teward> at least the B key works :P
 * vorlon smashes it with a hammer and throws it in the trash
<vorlon> ah, demoting dpdk-dev might dtrt
<vorlon> Laney, juliank: a lot of arm64 test results went missing from the queue (both perl and python3.7)
<vorlon> and binutils and I guess it's a general prolem
<vorlon> problem
<juliank> hmm
<juliank> can't look at it today, but is that a new problem of today, or older results?
<juliank> vorlon: ^
<vorlon> juliank: I've only noticed the pattern in the results from today / over the weekend; I'm having to re-queue a bunch of tests on arm64 only, and I didn't notice this previously.  perl is 1 day old so the problem is about that old
<juliank> ok
<vorlon> searching update_excuses for 'Test in progress' shows some arm64 hits for older packages, but they're new triggers (new revdeps that were accepted in the past day)
<vorlon> or wagon which is just sideways and unrelated
<cpaelzer> vorlon: thanks for the "also demote dpdk-dev, not just libdpdk-dev" commit
<cpaelzer> This one contains only developer test tools (like device attribute tests) - so it was correct to remove that as well
<cpaelzer> sorry that I overlooked that one
<cpaelzer> at least dpdk-doc (even thou it is target of the Extra-include, has no dependencies that will be a problem - but we could Extra-exclude that one as well if needed
<cpaelzer> vorlon: it really is EOD now for me, let me know if anything else blocks the resolving of dpdk in disco
<cpaelzer> cu
<cpaelzer> (I'll look into it tomorrow then)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-faye [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-css-parser [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-postfix-exporter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxqt-branding-debian [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-postfix-exporter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sardana [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.6.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-postfix-exporter [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-postfix-exporter [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (disco-proposed/main) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu11 => 2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu11] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (disco-proposed/main) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu11 => 2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu11] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-blade [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-02-05
<vorlon> lintian autopkgtests now timing out on armhf+arm64... 3h+ runtime when previously they were <2h
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-postfix-exporter [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-postfix-exporter [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu11]
<tsimonq2> bdmurray (cc wxl): Ack, thanks, I wasn't quite aware of the testing procedure there.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Wait, I thought you were going to update the bug description. :P
<tsimonq2> Oh, ignore me, I was looking at the wrong bug.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speech-dispatcher-contrib [s390x] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [0.9.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speech-dispatcher-contrib [amd64] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [0.9.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speech-dispatcher-contrib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [0.9.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speech-dispatcher-contrib [i386] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [0.9.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openjdk-11-jre-dcevm [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [11.0.1+7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speech-dispatcher-contrib [arm64] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [0.9.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speech-dispatcher-contrib [armhf] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [0.9.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speech-dispatcher-contrib [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speech-dispatcher-contrib [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.9.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speech-dispatcher-contrib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speech-dispatcher-contrib [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speech-dispatcher-contrib [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speech-dispatcher-contrib [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openjdk-11-jre-dcevm [amd64] (disco-proposed) [11.0.1+7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-postfix-exporter [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-postfix-exporter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sardana [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.6.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-postfix-exporter [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-blade [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-postfix-exporter [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxqt-branding-debian [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.14.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-postfix-exporter [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-postfix-exporter [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-css-parser [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (bionic-proposed/main) [2.525.15 => 2.525.16] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: base-files (bionic-proposed/main) [10.1ubuntu2.3 => 10.1ubuntu2.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubiquity [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.04.14.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted base-files [source] (bionic-proposed) [10.1ubuntu2.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.525.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-default-settings [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.54.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205) has been added
<Laney> vorlon: did you check the journal?
<Laney> since apparently all affected packages were re-queued and passed (perl/binutils don't show anything in progress now), it's difficult for me to look
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (bionic-proposed/main) [1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.9 => 1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.10] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:2.12+dfsg-3ubuntu8.2 => 1:2.12+dfsg-3ubuntu8.3] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190205.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gridengine [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [8.1.9+dfsg-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gridengine [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [8.1.9+dfsg-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gridengine [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [8.1.9+dfsg-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gridengine [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [8.1.9+dfsg-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gridengine [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [8.1.9+dfsg-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gridengine [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [8.1.9+dfsg-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gridengine [amd64] (disco-proposed) [8.1.9+dfsg-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gridengine [armhf] (disco-proposed) [8.1.9+dfsg-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gridengine [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [8.1.9+dfsg-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gridengine [arm64] (disco-proposed) [8.1.9+dfsg-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gridengine [s390x] (disco-proposed) [8.1.9+dfsg-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gridengine [i386] (disco-proposed) [8.1.9+dfsg-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [1:26.1+1-3.2ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190205.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apache2 [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [2.4.38-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apache2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [2.4.38-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apache2 [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [2.4.38-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apache2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [2.4.38-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qpid-proton [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.22.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qpid-proton [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.22.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apache2 [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [2.4.38-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qpid-proton [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.22.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qpid-proton [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.22.0-3] (no packageset)
<ahasenack> hi release team, the apache2 "new binary" above is libapache2-mod-md, which previously in bionic had its own upstream source, but was deleted in cosmic (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+publishinghistory)
<ahasenack> since apache 2.4.30, it's part of apache releases
<ahasenack> we were disabling it in our builds because of a tangled dependency chain, where in the end the problem was libxmltooling7 couldn't be built with openssl 1.1. Now, libxmltooling8 can, and so I dropped this bit of delta and we can build libapache2-mod-md from the apache source
<ahasenack> the binary before, in bionic, was in universe, and this one now should also be in universe
<ahasenack> sorry, correct publishing link: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libapache2-mod-md/+publishinghistory
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apache2 [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [2.4.38-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qpid-proton [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.22.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qpid-proton [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.22.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freeradius [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [3.0.17+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freeradius [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [3.0.17+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freeradius [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [3.0.17+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> oSoMoN, confirmed, firefox and thunderbird built everywhere
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freeradius [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [3.0.17+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freeradius [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [3.0.17+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freeradius [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [3.0.17+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<ginggs> would someone please 'force-badtest r-cran-plm/1.7-0-1/i386' # floating point precision - and i cannot reproduce in a i386 VM
<ginggs> also, please 'force-badtest r-cran-repr/0.19.1-1' # regressed in release due to r-cran-tibble/2.0.0-1
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, what about force-badtest libdevel-size-perl/0.82-1build1/armhf	# regressed in release
<LocutusOfBorg> this should make perl migrate
<oSoMoN> LocutusOfBorg, ack, thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> oSoMoN, will you do, or can I?
<oSoMoN> LocutusOfBorg, I'll do, let's do it on the beta branches first, for the upcoming 66 release
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.42 => 2.408.43] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (bionic-proposed/main) [2.525.16 => 2.525.17] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: samba (bionic-proposed/main) [2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2.6 => 2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2.7] (core)
<cjwatson> infinity: ^- maybe you could review those two livecd-rootfs SRUs?  they're the buildd subproject addition, as discussed
<vorlon> Laney: no, I'm not sure how to effectively search the journal for this
<Laney> Look in proposed-migration's log for when it requested the test
<Laney> Then use the journal on the worker machine starting from that time
<Laney> Or you can skip the first bit if you feel lazy (e.g. --since=today)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8.1 => 2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.110.1 => 1.110.2] (core)
 * juliank forgot to look, was deep in apt code
<ahasenack> hi release team, wrt to my apache2 ping above (libapache2-mod-md in NEW), let me know if you have questions or missed the ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freeradius [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.17+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freeradius [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.0.17+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freeradius [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.0.17+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freeradius [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.17+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freeradius [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.0.17+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freeradius [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.0.17+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apache2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.4.38-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apache2 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.4.38-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apache2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.4.38-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:26.1+1-3.2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpid-proton [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.22.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpid-proton [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.22.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpid-proton [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.22.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apache2 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.4.38-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apache2 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.4.38-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpid-proton [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.22.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apache2 [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.4.38-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpid-proton [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.22.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpid-proton [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.22.0-3]
<ahasenack> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ibm-java80 [sync] (bionic-release) [8.0.5.25-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-vagrant-cloud [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-core [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-vagrant-cloud [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-core [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: g10k [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-trust-keyto [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-async-await [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: g10k [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-async-await [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-async-await [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: g10k [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nrepl-clojure [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0~20190204git176bde868-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-core [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: g10k [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-core [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-async-await [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bpftrace [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8+git60-gccac69c2239b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-core [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bpftrace [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8+git60-gccac69c2239b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cborg [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sockperf [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cborg [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sockperf [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cborg [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sockperf [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sockperf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bpftrace [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8+git60-gccac69c2239b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: g10k [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: g10k [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-async-await [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-async-await [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu8.10 => 2.02-2ubuntu8.11] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted g10k [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted g10k [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted g10k [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted g10k [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted g10k [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted g10k [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-trust-keyto [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-async-await [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-async-await [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-async-await [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nrepl-clojure [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0~20190204git176bde868-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-async-await [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-async-await [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-async-await [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cborg [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (bionic-proposed/main) [1.93.11 => 1.93.12] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sockperf [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sockperf [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binutils [sync] (xenial-proposed) [2.26.1-1ubuntu1~16.04.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glibc [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.23-0ubuntu11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:2.12+dfsg-3ubuntu8.3]
<bdmurray> tyhicks: Does this initramfs-tools upload to the cosmic SRU queue reference a private bug? bug 1802591
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1802591 could not be found
<tyhicks> it shouldn't be private
<tyhicks> let me check
<bdmurray> Trevinho[3v1n0]: What are these undocumented sharing panel changes in the unity-control-center SRU for cosmic?
<tyhicks> bdmurray: please reject that initramfs-tools copy - it'll get respun with a new bug
<bdmurray> tyhicks: done, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected initramfs-tools [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [0.131ubuntu15.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.110.2]
<bdmurray> cyphermox: hrmph can add you grub2-signed tasks to the relevant bugs for that grub2 SRU?
<cyphermox> da
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (bionic-proposed/main) [10-3 => 12-3bionic2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate-signed (bionic-proposed/main) [1.18 => 1.19bionic2] (core)
<bdmurray> cyphermox: thanks the tools don't add the tasks because that'd be crazy
<cyphermox> :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted s390-tools [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.34.0-0ubuntu8.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8.2 => 2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sockperf [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sockperf [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sockperf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sockperf [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sockperf [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sockperf [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bpftrace [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8+git60-gccac69c2239b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bpftrace [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.8+git60-gccac69c2239b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bpftrace [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.8+git60-gccac69c2239b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cborg [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cborg [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-core [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-core [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cborg [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-core [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cborg [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8.2 => 2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dkms [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.2.0.3-2ubuntu11.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shim-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.33.1~16.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: initramfs-tools (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.131ubuntu15 => 0.131ubuntu15.1] (core) (sync)
<tyhicks> bdmurray: hey there - I've just copied over a new initramfs-tools package that's exactly the same except for the bug # and changelog entry timestamp ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dkms [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.2.0.3-1.1ubuntu5.14.04.10]
<bdmurray> tyhicks: roger that
<tyhicks> thanks and sorry about that last upload
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shim-signed [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.33.1~14.04.4]
<cpaelzer> bdmurray: thanks for accepting qemu in cosmic-proposed, any reason for not accepting the same in bionic-proposed as well?
<bdmurray> cpaelzer: The point release?
<cpaelzer> I'd have thought you process things "per bug" and therefore to accept both or none or is it per "upload in the queue" instead?
<cpaelzer> oh yeah
<cpaelzer> that makes sense bdmurray
<cpaelzer> thanks
<bdmurray> well qemu probably isn't that important
<vorlon> jbicha: why does gtksourceview need versioned source packages?
<cpaelzer> not for the iso at least
<cpaelzer> but still, freeze is freeze - I was just wondering
<cpaelzer> I might wait with testing until both are accepted thou
<cpaelzer> depends on how long the cosmic one is hanging around
<jbicha> vorlon: because the API changed and there's too much stuff to convert
<vorlon> ok
<jbicha> the version number is confusing though: gtksourceview4 is still gtk3
<vorlon> well, anyway it's a straight swap wrt main, so promoting
<jbicha> thank you
<jbicha> we are working on getting rid of gtksourceview3 but it will take some time (for bullseye?)
<vorlon> doko: har, dh-runit wants an MIR because of a package you touched last
<doko> irqbalance is server owned
<vorlon> hah
<LocutusOfBorg> Hello please decruft old freeipa binaries, NBS in proposed :)
<LocutusOfBorg> (server is now disabled)
<vorlon> done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8.2]
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: however the autopkgtests failed
<infinity> cpaelzer: How terrified should I be about this ci-train PPA with debhelper and dpkg backports to xenial? :P
<vorlon> the ruby-adsf autopkgtest is ridiculous.  on the autopkgtest runners, it gets timeouts.  on a local chroot, it fails because Socket.getifaddrs.map(&:addr) returns nil which seems like a rather serious flaw.  In Debian it passes without error.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-node-rsa [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: binutils-xtensa-lx106 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-trust-json-document [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4~dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: isospec [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: binutils-xtensa-lx106 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: binutils-xtensa-lx106 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: isospec [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: isospec [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: binutils-xtensa-lx106 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> tyhicks: I can't review it I think b/c its a sync from a private archive
<tyhicks> bah
<tyhicks> I couldn't build it in the public security ppa because it would have burned a version number to rebuild it there (not a big deal) but I didn't think about this
<tyhicks> bdmurray: I'll ask apw to review/accept it since he has access to the kernel security ppa
<bdmurray> tyhicks: okay
#ubuntu-release 2019-02-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: binutils-xtensa-lx106 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: isospec [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: isospec [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: binutils-xtensa-lx106 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted isospec [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted isospec [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted isospec [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-trust-json-document [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4~dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted isospec [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-node-rsa [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted isospec [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted binutils-xtensa-lx106 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted binutils-xtensa-lx106 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted binutils-xtensa-lx106 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted binutils-xtensa-lx106 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted binutils-xtensa-lx106 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted binutils-xtensa-lx106 [i386] (disco-proposed) [1]
<vorlon> aha, ruby-asdf doesn't like proxies
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-xtensa-lx106 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-xtensa-lx106 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-xtensa-lx106 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-xtensa-lx106 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-xtensa-lx106 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-xtensa-lx106 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1] (no packageset)
<cpaelzer> infinity: not at all, this is not going to be a SRU - only aspecial PPA for Azure on their request
<cpaelzer> and all the build time only packages will be gone eventually
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, because of the server, this is already ongoing
<LocutusOfBorg>  boinc-virtualbox | 7.14.2+dfsg-1       | disco/multiverse          | i386
<LocutusOfBorg>  boinc-virtualbox | 7.14.2+dfsg-2       | disco/multiverse          | amd64
<LocutusOfBorg> can anybody please remove that boinc-virtualbox on i386? it has been probably done wrongly... and virtualbox is not migrating because of it
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, ^^ I think you did the boinc-virtualbox removal...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-xtensa-lx106 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-xtensa-lx106 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-xtensa-lx106 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-xtensa-lx106 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-xtensa-lx106 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-xtensa-lx106 [i386] (disco-proposed) [1]
<Trevinho> bdmurray: ah.... Well I think there was a mistake in the reference branch for upload... I should probably redo that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: gcc-9-cross (disco-proposed/primary) [0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-9-cross [source] (disco-proposed) [0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: gcc-9-cross-ports (disco-proposed/primary) [0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-9-cross-ports [source] (disco-proposed) [0ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> can any AA please process https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/edb/+bug/1814856 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1814856 in edb (Ubuntu) "Kick out edb to disco-proposed" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-9-cross-ports [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.37.1 => 2.37.2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (bionic-proposed/main) [2.37.1.1+18.04 => 2.37.2+18.04] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (trusty-proposed/universe) [2.37.1~14.04 => 2.37.2~14.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.37.1+18.10 => 2.37.2+18.10] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-9-cross-ports [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pytest-lazy-fixture [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-9-cross [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pytest-lazy-fixture [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-9-cross-ports [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-9-cross [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-9-cross-ports [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-docs-theme [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2018.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-docs-theme [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2018.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python3.8 (disco-proposed/primary) [3.8.0~a1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3.8 [source] (disco-proposed) [3.8.0~a1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: node-trust-webcrypto (disco-proposed/primary) [0.9.2-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3.8 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.8.0~a1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-trust-webcrypto [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.9.2-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3.8 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.8.0~a1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-trust-webcrypto [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.9.2-1~exp1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-trust-webcrypto [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.2-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3.8 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.8.0~a1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3.8 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.8.0~a1-0ubuntu1]
<bdmurray> Trevinho: Should I reject it then?
<Trevinho> bdmurray: mh, I guess so...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-solid-keychain [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected unity-control-center [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [15.04.0+18.10.20190107-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-roadgeek [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-sprockets-export [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-blade-sauce-labs-plugin [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-b612 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.003+git20180121-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (bionic-proposed/main) [2.20.9-0ubuntu7.5 => 2.20.9-0ubuntu7.6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: golang-1.10 (xenial-security/universe) [1.10.4-2ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 1.10.4-2ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: qtbase-opensource-src-gles (disco-proposed/primary) [5.11.3+dfsg-1]
<vorlon> tsimonq2, mitya57: ^^ just synced qtbase-opensource-src-gles from experimental; should we twiddle qtbase-opensource-src to be opengl on all archs?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtbase-opensource-src-gles [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.11.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtbase-opensource-src-gles [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: golang-1.10 (xenial-security/universe) [1.10.4-2ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 1.10.4-2ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected golang-1.10 [sync] (xenial-security) [1.10.4-2ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted golang-1.10 [sync] (xenial-security) [1.10.4-2ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtbase-opensource-src-gles [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-b612 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.003+git20180121-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-solid-keychain [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtbase-opensource-src-gles [s390x] (disco-proposed) [5.11.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-sprockets-export [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-roadgeek [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-blade-sauce-labs-plugin [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtbase-opensource-src-gles [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.11.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: evolution-data-server [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [3.31.90-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: evolution-data-server [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [3.31.90-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: evolution-data-server [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [3.31.90-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: evolution-data-server [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [3.31.90-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
#ubuntu-release 2019-02-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted evolution-data-server [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.31.90-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted evolution-data-server [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.31.90-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted evolution-data-server [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.31.90-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted evolution-data-server [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.31.90-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libratbag [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.904-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libratbag [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.904-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: arctica-greeter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.99.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libratbag [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.904-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libratbag [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.904-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bareos [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [16.2.6-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bareos [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [16.2.6-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jube [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bareos [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [16.2.6-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-pquerna-ffjson [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181028.e517b90-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-pquerna-ffjson [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181028.e517b90-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmurmurhash [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtest-memorygrowth-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: usb.ids [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2019.01.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcxx-serial [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rbnacl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmurmurhash [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-repline [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxmlb [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcxx-serial [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxmlb [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmojolicious-plugin-openapi-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-prettycode [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-markdown-it-html5-embed [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: daps [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cborg-json [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcxx-serial [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libratbag [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.904-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-pquerna-ffjson [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181028.e517b90-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libratbag [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.904-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-repline [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bareos [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [16.2.6-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmurmurhash [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-pquerna-ffjson [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181028.e517b90-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxmlb [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cborg-json [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcxx-serial [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-repline [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxmlb [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bareos [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [16.2.6-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bareos [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [16.2.6-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cborg-json [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-repline [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-pquerna-ffjson [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181028.e517b90-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-pquerna-ffjson [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181028.e517b90-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmurmurhash [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcxx-serial [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmurmurhash [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxmlb [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcxx-serial [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxmlb [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cborg-json [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-repline [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-repline [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg>  boinc-virtualbox | 7.14.2+dfsg-1       | disco/multiverse          | i386
<LocutusOfBorg> any AA can please kick it out?
<LocutusOfBorg> the removal was partial (I guess only in proposed...)
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, hmmm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted arctica-greeter [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.99.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bareos [arm64] (disco-proposed) [16.2.6-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bareos [i386] (disco-proposed) [16.2.6-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bareos [s390x] (disco-proposed) [16.2.6-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-pquerna-ffjson [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20181028.e517b90-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-pquerna-ffjson [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20181028.e517b90-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-pquerna-ffjson [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20181028.e517b90-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bareos [amd64] (disco-proposed) [16.2.6-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bareos [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [16.2.6-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-pquerna-ffjson [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20181028.e517b90-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-pquerna-ffjson [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20181028.e517b90-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bareos [armhf] (disco-proposed) [16.2.6-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-pquerna-ffjson [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20181028.e517b90-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted daps [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-repline [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-repline [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-repline [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jube [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcxx-serial [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcxx-serial [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcxx-serial [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libratbag [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.904-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libratbag [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.9.904-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libratbag [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9.904-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-repline [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-repline [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcxx-serial [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmojolicious-plugin-openapi-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libratbag [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9.904-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-repline [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcxx-serial [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libratbag [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9.904-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcxx-serial [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libratbag [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.904-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtest-memorygrowth-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxmlb [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxmlb [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxmlb [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-prettycode [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted usb.ids [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2019.01.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxmlb [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxmlb [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rbnacl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxmlb [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-markdown-it-html5-embed [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0+ds-1]
<mitya57> vorlon: just syncing qtbase-opensource-src-gles is not enough, to make it work properly you also need changes in normal qtbase-opensource-src package (some of those changes are in Debian experimental).
<mitya57> And then all reverse-dependencies need to be rebuilt to get a dependency on libqt5gui5 | libqt5gui5-gles.
<mitya57> My plan was to do that in the beginning of a release cycle, to make as many as possible packages rebuilt during the cycle.
<mitya57> I am not sure whether we should make qtbase be opengl on all architectures. I would prefer that Ubuntu is in sync with Debian, because currently arm64 being OpenGL ES is the main part of our delta.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-markdown-it-html5-embed [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-cliapp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-cliapp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-markdown-it-html5-embed [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0+dfsg-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, something is wrong...  virtualbox | 5.2.24-dfsg-4build1                 | disco/multiverse           | i386
<LocutusOfBorg> why is it still there? how could vbox migrate? :/ please kick it out again
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, because you made a very specific request to remove a named binary, which idid
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm [19:16:55] <LocutusOfBorg> ant AA, please remove virtualbox-qt and virtualbox from disco/i386 https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=920801
<ubot5> Debian bug 920801 in ftp.debian.org "RM: virtualbox, virtualbox-qt [i386] -- ROM; NBS" [Normal,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> this was the request... I'm not sure where I did the mistake, but I would like to avoid in the future
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (disco-proposed/main) [1.2.4-1 => 1.2.4-1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (disco-proposed/main) [1.2.4-1 => 1.2.4-1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (disco-proposed/main) [1.2.4-1 => 1.2.4-1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: diaspora [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.9.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (disco-proposed/main) [1.2.4-1 => 1.2.4-1] (desktop-core)
<tjaalton> sil2100: hey, bionic sru queue has vulkan and mesa which should be pushed to proposed, if you have the time to review
<sil2100> tjaalton: sure!
<tjaalton> excellent, thanks
<aqd_> hello! is there voting or something to get firejail enabled by default? at least applied to browsers and Internet connected games etc?
<aqd_> I used snap but snap's packaging mechanism is not really necessary for most apps (e.g. chromium), only the isolation/sandbox is.
<aqd_> (all the files/libs can be shared, no need to pack everything into its own disk file)
<aqd_> or just the sandboxing mechanism used by snap, it feels very different?
<jbicha> it's been proposed that Chromium be switched to snap-only in Ubuntu
<aqd_> but doesn't snap package carry its own libs etc? that'd waste more disk space?
<jbicha> it's not wasted disk space really, the extra disk space used has benefits that the Snap developers prefer over the disadvantages
<aqd_> the benefits of isolated dependencies? well that's exactly the thing I want to avoid...
<Laney> this isn't really the place to debate the merits of snaps
<ogra> the right place for snap related stuff is the #snappy channel
<sil2100> tjaalton: is it intentional that the bionic mesa upload has no bugs attached?
<tjaalton> sil2100: hmm
<tjaalton> ah, missed -v"$prev"
<tjaalton> sil2100: you can reject and I'll upload a proper one
<sil2100> tjaalton: could you re-upload? Thanks!
<tjaalton> sil2100: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (bionic-proposed/main) [18.2.2-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 18.2.8-0ubuntu0~18.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vulkan [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.70+dfsg1-1ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mesa [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.2.8-0ubuntu0~18.04.1]
<joalif> sil2100, thanks for taking care of LP: #1573594 :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1573594 in libmemcached (Debian) "Missing null termination in PROTOCOL_BINARY_CMD_SASL_LIST_MECHS response handling" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573594
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: binutils-mipsen (disco-proposed/primary) [1~c1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted binutils-mipsen [sync] (disco-proposed) [1~c1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmurmurhash [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmurmurhash [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmurmurhash [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted diaspora [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.9.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmurmurhash [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmurmurhash [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cborg-json [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cborg-json [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cborg-json [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cborg-json [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: cross-toolchain-base-mipsen (disco-proposed/primary) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cross-toolchain-base-mipsen [sync] (disco-proposed) [1]
<sil2100> joalif: yw! Thanks for the fix and verification o/
<sil2100> tjaalton: hm, as for mesa, are you sure it's safe to get that into -proposed while the .2 point release is still in-progress?
<sil2100> tjaalton: it looks good but I'm worried in case someone finds some regression in mesa from the hwe update for .2
<tjaalton> sil2100: 18.2.2 is in updates
<tjaalton> and some regressions have been found, no showstoppers though
<tjaalton> 18.2.8 fixes at least bug 1814808
<ubot5> bug 1811225 in mesa (Ubuntu Bionic) "duplicate for #1814808 Mesa 18.2.8 stable release" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1811225
<tjaalton> uh
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> right, I marked it as a dupe
<tjaalton> vlc crashing
<sil2100> hmm, did you talk to Adam about 18.2.8? What I mean is, since .2 is still not out and it's shipping 18.2.2, in the unlikely case where someone finds a release-blocking bug in 18.2.2 that will need hotfixing, we'd have to either drop the 18.2.8 from -proposed to make room for a patched (hotfixed) 18.2.2 or push on getting 18.2.8 into .2
<tjaalton> last we talked was when 18.2.2 was still in proposed
<sil2100> I'll just touch base with him and accept it today
<tjaalton> ok, thanks
<tjaalton> 18.2.8 is last of the series
<seb128> what is this "vlc crashing" you mentioned? that looks like something we don't want to ignore :)
<tjaalton> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1814808
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1811225 in mesa (Ubuntu Bionic) "duplicate for #1814808 Mesa 18.2.8 stable release" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tjaalton> ubot gets those wrong
<seb128> thx, the title from the bot was misleading :)
<tjaalton> that's with swrast, so users shouldn't hit that
<tjaalton> someone mailed me about an issue with games, but never bothered to file a bug nor report back if the update works
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: u-boot (cosmic-proposed/main) [2018.07~rc3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~18.10.1 => 2018.07~rc3+dfsg1-0ubuntu2~18.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: u-boot (bionic-proposed/main) [2018.07~rc3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 2018.07~rc3+dfsg1-0ubuntu2~18.04.1] (core)
<doko> removing the -mipsen packages from -proposed. too crappy
<jbicha> please demote gnome-remote-desktop to disco-proposed LP: #1815065
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1815065 in gnome-remote-desktop (Ubuntu) "gnome-remote-desktop package useless until mutter is recompiled with pipewire support" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1815065
<vorlon> mitya57: moving qtbase to opengl on arm64 would fix a good number of ftbfs packages, which is why I was interested in doing it now
<mitya57> vorlon: if you want to do it for arm64 only then it's ok. Just please don't change armhf yet.
<mitya57> I am going to do a Debian unstable upload today and then a merge of it to Ubuntu, if you want I can change arm64 in that merge.
<vorlon> mitya57: that would be great IMHO
<mitya57> vorlon: Should I include a change that adds alternative dependency to symbols, or it's better to do it in the beginning of next cycle?
<vorlon> mitya57: I don't see any problem with doing that now
<mitya57> Ok. It's not 100% ready, e.g. I haven't prepared qtdeclarative -gles variant yet, but we can start.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-urllib3 (xenial-proposed/main) [1.13.1-2ubuntu0.16.04.2 => 1.13.1-2ubuntu0.16.04.3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpam-mount (bionic-proposed/main) [2.16-3build2 => 2.16-3ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpam-mount (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.16-5 => 2.16-5ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-server)
<tjaalton> infinity: amd is asking bionic libx11 to be updated to 1.6.7, fixes some intermittent freezes with amdgpu..
<tjaalton> bionic has 1.6.4
<tjaalton> hmm, although it looks like a single commit might fix it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsdl2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.8+dfsg1-1ubuntu1.18.04.1 => 2.0.8+dfsg1-1ubuntu1.18.04.2] (kubuntu)
<LocutusOfBorg> if any AA wants to make emacs migrate... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/edb/+bug/1814856
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1814856 in edb (Debian) "Kick out edb to disco-proposed" [Unknown,Confirmed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0-3] (no packageset)
<jbicha> LocutusOfBorg: do you use emacs? we need a decision on bug 1814179
<ubot5> bug 1814179 in emacs (Ubuntu) "emacs recommends mailutils which is in universe" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1814179
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-openid-connect [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.1.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chkrootkit (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.52-2 => 0.52-2ubuntu0.18.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chkrootkit (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.52-1 => 0.52-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected apport [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.20.9-0ubuntu7.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (bionic-proposed/main) [2.20.9-0ubuntu7.5 => 2.20.9-0ubuntu7.6] (core)
<infinity> tjaalton: +1 to a single-commit fix, if possible.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mesa [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.2.8-0ubuntu0~18.04.1]
<tjaalton> ok I'll upload it in a bit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-openid-connect [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wal2json [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wal2json [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wal2json [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wal2json [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wal2json [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wal2json [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0-4]
<seb128> bug #1815105 claims to be a regression from the recent grub/bionic SRU
<ubot5> bug 1815105 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "2.02-2ubuntu8.10 breaks booting from ZFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1815105
<seb128> cyphermox, vorlon, ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: courier-authlib (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.68.0-4build1 => 0.68.0-4ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbpp-core (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-3 => 2.4.0-3ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbpp-seq (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2 => 2.4.0-2ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ucommon (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-12 => 7.0.0-16ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fswatch (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11.2+repack-10 => 1.11.2+repack-10ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcec (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.2+dfsg1-2ubuntu1 => 4.0.2+dfsg1-2ubuntu1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbpp-seq-omics (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2 => 2.4.0-2ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> seb128: will also be fixed by the fix for LP: #1814403
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1814403 in grub2 (Ubuntu Bionic) "Latest update causes 30 sec. menu delay timeout" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1814403
<vorlon> infinity: ^^ should we aim to get that grub2 fix in as well given the delay, seeing as the regressions are perhaps more serious than previously known?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libguestfs (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.32.2-4ubuntu2 => 1:1.32.2-4ubuntu2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu8.11]
<cyphermox> vorlon: should i reupload without enforcement then?
<cyphermox> because that 's all in unapproved already
<cyphermox> nevermind
<vorlon> cyphermox: I don't see any reason to defer turning on enforcement as well, given that the packaging is already in place (grub-check-signatures) to block upgrades without signed kernels
<cyphermox> ack
<cyphermox> so, want to review grub2-signed as well then?
<vorlon> cyphermox: although, should we have bumped the version check in debian/postinst.in for running grub-check-signatures?
<vorlon> (which I only now thought of after accepting due to the aove conversation, sorry)
<cyphermox> hrm, possibly
<cyphermox> people upgrading should get an unrestrcited check anyway though, due to the check that isn't guarded when running in grub2-signed
<cyphermox> IIRC anyway
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> wait, wat
<cyphermox> if [ @PACKAGE@ = "grub-efi-amd64" ] && dpkg --compare-versions "$2" lt-nl 2.02-2ubuntu11; then
<cyphermox> that... is unlikely to ever be lower than what's in bionic while upgrading
<cyphermox> I mean, the versions will always be lower than -2ubuntu11 unless dist-upgrading to > bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libx11 (bionic-proposed/main) [2:1.6.4-3ubuntu0.1 => 2:1.6.4-3ubuntu0.2] (core, xorg)
<tjaalton> infinity: there ^
<vorlon> cyphermox: right, so we don't need to update the version check by virtue of the fact that the version check is already too high
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> vorlon: though as I mentioned, there was already an unchecked run of grub-check-signatures in the postinst for -signed, too, on purpose
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu8.10 => 2.02-2ubuntu8.11] (core)
<vorlon> cyphermox: yes, but it needs to block the install of *both* packages, so that *neither* runs grub-install and makes the system unbootable
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> that's why I say it's on purpose, the logic is good there aside from the version number in the checked one being too high
<cyphermox> anyway, this will do what is intended.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.93.12]
<vorlon> cyphermox: do you have time to verify those today? I'd like to get it done ASAP to ensure we don't cause any consternation / delay to .2
<cyphermox> yes, I'm on it
<cyphermox> three boogs to varify.
<vorlon> cyphermox: thanks
<infinity> vorlon: Use your best judgement on the grub stuff, I haven't been following closely, but I'd want it in updates by Fri/Sat at the latest.
<infinity> vorlon: (including a babysitting commitment from someone if it's being promoted right before/during the weekend)
<vorlon> yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu8.11 => 2.02-2ubuntu8.11] (core)
<infinity> Uhh.
<infinity> Oh, that's efi/signed bits.
<infinity> Thanks for being useless, queuebot.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu8.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu8.11]
<teward> is this new though, queuebot being useless?  :P
<infinity> I mean, it's usually better than no queuebot.
<teward> :P
<cyphermox> yeah, usual grub2 binaries for efi signage
<cyphermox> weeee
<seb128> cyphermox, vorlon, new upload, new problem ...
<seb128> bug #1815137
<ubot5> bug 1815137 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Update to 2.02ubuntu8.11 fails." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1815137
<seb128> grub-efi-amd64.postinst: line 324: /usr/share/grub/grub-check-signatures: Permission denied
<mwhudson> uhh
<cyphermox> yes, I saw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu8.11 => 2.02-2ubuntu8.12] (core)
<cyphermox> infinity: can you help getting the fix for this in -proposed so I can finish verifying the whole thing?
#ubuntu-release 2019-02-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu8.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu8.12 => 2.02-2ubuntu8.12] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (bionic-proposed/main) [1.93.12 => 1.93.13] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu8.12 => 2.02-2ubuntu8.12] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu8.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu8.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.93.13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpuarray [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpuarray [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpuarray [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpuarray [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpuarray [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpuarray [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-2] (no packageset)
<vorlon> cyphermox: sorry, I guess I failed to let you know I had accepted the fixed grub2 in bionic-proposed; were you still looking at verification today?
<vorlon> cyphermox: if you can get grub2 verified first thing in the morning, I will still release it and (be on call for regressions this weekend)(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpuarray [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpuarray [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.7.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpuarray [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpuarray [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.7.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpuarray [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.7.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpuarray [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-15.16~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-15.16] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-15.16~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-15.16] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.18.0-15.16~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.18.0-15.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.18.0-15.16~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [4.18.0-15.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-9-cross-ports [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> infinity: just fyi that I'm looking into bug 1815172 which seems a showstopper for MATE, though it was only filed today.. booting the 32bit image seems to fail on my hw too so I'll bisect it if nothing else..
<ubot5> bug 1815172 in mesa (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Black screen on skylake after 18.0 => 18.2 update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1815172
<tjaalton> upstream is on it too
<apw> tjaalton, try the kernle in -proposed
<tjaalton> apw: ok..
<apw> tjaalton, i assuem we are talking linux-hwe here ... there is a quick respin in there, which will be going out RSN
<tjaalton> apw: actually no.. stock bionic
<apw> the bionic one is worth chceking your image is up to date
<smb> tjaalton, could that have been the kernel with the DP MST issue which we had a follow-up already?
<tjaalton> smb: no that was an issue with external monitors, in this case the xserver just fails with an error from the i965 dri driver
<tjaalton> though with the live image it ends up trying to respawn the session, essentially killing it
<tjaalton> only mate/lightdm seem affected so far
<smb> tjaalton, live image would use the cosmic kernel which has the i915 crash, no?
<tjaalton> ok if there's an actual crash then yes
<tjaalton> I'll still install it with nomodeset and debug this other issue just in case :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-9-cross-ports [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0ubuntu2]
<tjaalton> the bugreport was with stock kernel
<tjaalton> could be I'm not able to reproduce it after all, we'll see
<smb> tjaalton, at least one of the reporter had enough info to show that without the revert there is an oops early on. So no inteldrmfb and no X
<tjaalton> ah that gen4 thing? this is with kabylake..
<tjaalton> so gen9
<smb> tjaalton, ah ok... so maybe yet something different. Intel quality
<tjaalton> oh well, 64bit mate image works fine on this
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-9-cross-ports [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> and installing 32bit results in a broken grub/efi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-9-cross [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<cyphermox> vorlon: I did check it very very late last night; I'm going to retest now to be able to write it down in the bugs
<cyphermox> tjaalton: what do you mean broken grub/efi on 32bit?
<tjaalton> cyphermox: nevermind, fixed already. it's a bad idea to mix efi/legacy installs on the same disk :)
<cyphermox> well, on the same install it's supposed to work... so we need to make sure it didn't get broken somehow
<tjaalton> it drops to grub shell, until grub-install is run from an efi partition
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-9-cross-ports [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
<oSoMoN> doko, re https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=921683 , when are you planning on syncing the new firebird3.0 ?
<ubot5> Debian bug 921683 in firebird3.0 "firebird 3.0 has unsatisfiable dependency on libicu" [Serious,Fixed]
<oSoMoN> this is preventing LO builds
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-9-cross [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<cyphermox> tjaalton: but it's a separate install?
<tjaalton> cyphermox: two partitions, one that was installed with efi, the other with legacy booted 32bit image. after the 32bit install grub is confused
<cyphermox> ok
<doko> oSoMoN: I have nothing to do with that except for filing that bug report. autosyncs are still enabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-9-cross-ports [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-9-cross [i386] (disco-proposed) [0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-9-cross-ports [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-9-cross [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0ubuntu2]
<oSoMoN> doko, right, do you happen to know when we can expect the auto-sync to happen?
<cjwatson> $ ssh -t snakefruit sudo -iu ubuntu-archive crontab -l | grep auto-sync
<cjwatson> 0 5,11,17,23 * * *      http_proxy=http://squid.internal:3128/ PYTHONPATH=/home/ubuntu-archive/python auto-sync --log-directory ~/public_html/auto-sync --batch
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (cosmic-backports/universe) [184-1~ubuntu18.10.1 => 187-1~ubuntu18.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (bionic-backports/universe) [184-1~ubuntu18.04.1 => 187-1~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (cosmic-backports) [187-1~ubuntu18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (bionic-backports) [187-1~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: courier-authlib (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.68.0-4build1 => 0.68.0-4ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbpp-core (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-3 => 2.4.0-3ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbpp-seq (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2 => 2.4.0-2ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ucommon (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-12 => 7.0.0-16ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fswatch (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11.2+repack-10 => 1.11.2+repack-10ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcec (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.2+dfsg1-2ubuntu1 => 4.0.2+dfsg1-2ubuntu1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbpp-seq-omics (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2 => 2.4.0-2ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgda5 (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.2.4-9 => 5.2.4-9ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected courier-authlib [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.68.0-4ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libbpp-core [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.0-3ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libbpp-seq [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.0-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ucommon [source] (bionic-proposed) [7.0.0-16ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fswatch [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.11.2+repack-10ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libcec [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.2+dfsg1-2ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libbpp-seq-omics [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.0-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgda5 [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.4-9ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted courier-authlib [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.68.0-4ubuntu0.1]
<slashd> tjaalton, vorlon or any SRU vanguard : A user is complaining the pci.ids list in pciutils need update (no LP bug created yet). A few device id he is using has been added after xenial. Would it be okay if I SRU an update of pci.ids base on upstream --> https://github.com/pciutils/pciutils/commit/701fdd1e
<slashd> in Xenial ^ sorry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fswatch [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.11.2+repack-10ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libbpp-core [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.0-3ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libbpp-seq [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.0-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-9-cross-ports [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libbpp-seq-omics [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.0-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcec [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.2+dfsg1-2ubuntu1.1]
<slashd> tjaalton, vorlon : I have filed a bug to document the discussion in the right place : https://launchpad.net/bugs/1815212
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1815212 in pciutils (Ubuntu) "Update pci.ids for pciutils (xenial)" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (trusty-proposed/main) [1.0.1ubuntu2.19 => 1.0.1ubuntu2.20] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ucommon (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-12 => 7.0.0-12ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ucommon [source] (bionic-proposed) [7.0.0-16ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ucommon (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-12 => 7.0.0-12ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ucommon [source] (bionic-proposed) [7.0.0-12ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ucommon [source] (bionic-proposed) [7.0.0-12ubuntu0.1]
<tjaalton> slashd: sorry, i've spent all day on the i915 regression triggered by mesa update
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [4.19.0-13.14] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [4.19.0-13.14] (core, kernel)
<tjaalton> apw, smb, infinity: so, mesa enabled softpin for the intel dri driver, which should work on gen8+ gpu's on kernels 4.5 and up, but there are two patches on 4.20 that would be needed to fix issues when running a 32bit install on those. best to revert the mesa change for 18.04.2 image and pull the kernel commits later (for both 4.15 and 4.18)
<tjaalton> it's a oneliner to revert
<smb> tjaalton, I am in favour or anything that does not require another "quick" kernel spin
<tjaalton> yeah :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [4.19.0-13.14] (core, kernel)
<slashd> tjaalton, no problem, if vorlon doesn't answer today, I'll ping sil2100 on Monday
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.19.0-13.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [4.19.0-13.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (disco-proposed) [4.19.0-13.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sssd (xenial-proposed/main) [1.13.4-1ubuntu1.12 => 1.13.4-1ubuntu1.13] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sniffglue [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sniffglue [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sniffglue [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sniffglue [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.8.2-4]
<infinity> tjaalton: So, I have a new mesa on the way?
<tjaalton> infinity: yes, waiting for feedback if it fixes the issue..
 * infinity nods.
<tjaalton> infinity: I forget, should I include the current-proposed changelog for the new upload?
<tjaalton> or does it spam all the bugs
<infinity> tjaalton: No!  This should be an upload based on -updates.
<infinity> tjaalton: Not based on -proposed.
<tjaalton> ah
<infinity> tjaalton: This is not a way to sneak in a new upstream. :P
<tjaalton> where should I upload that then
<tjaalton> proposed has 18.2.8 already
<infinity> tjaalton: To the queue.  I'll just delete 18.2.8 and undelete it after this one's verified and promoted.
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> 18.2.8 fixes regressions too
<tjaalton> but anyway
<tjaalton> I need a new branch :P
<tjaalton> for cosmic I'll base it on the current one
<infinity> tjaalton: It may well fix things, but does it have even remotely enough testing for us to just drop it in right before a point release?
<tjaalton> dunno, cert folks are off
<infinity> Yeah, I'll go with "no" then.
<infinity> It can always land a week or three after, and that's fine.
<tjaalton> sure
<tjaalton> but the same question for cosmic then
<tjaalton> full changelog or just this change
<infinity> Just this change.  The previous one is already in updates.
<tjaalton> so you'll delete 18.2.8 from there as well?
<infinity> I'll delete 18.2.8 from proposed, accept 18.2.2+newfix, you verify, I promote, then I undelete 18.2.8.
<tjaalton> but surely cosmic could be different?
<infinity> Hrm.  Oh, I missed the "cosmic" thing up there.  Sorry.
<infinity> Oh, no.  Same thing for cosmic, if you want to rapidly turn around this same fix.
<tjaalton> noone using cosmic has complained so far, and the installer is what it is
<infinity> Though, I think cosmic and bionic weren't perfectly in sync, cause you had an extra commit on bionic.  I think?
<tjaalton> so it's mostly about being on par with bionic
<infinity> It's been a while since I reviewed that.
<infinity>   * intel-whl-aml-cfl-ids.diff: Add missing i965 pci-id's (LP: #1789924)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1789924 in mesa (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Missing Intel GPU pci-id's" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1789924
<infinity> Yeah, that was only in bionic.
<tjaalton> yeah that one
<infinity> Up to you what you do with cosmic, IMO.
<tjaalton> I'll slap it on top of 18.2.8
<infinity> Either base it on 18.2.8 in proposed, or on 18.2.2 in release, + the PCI ID thing.
<infinity> I can adapt to either.
<tjaalton> but then, -v"18.2.2" or not?-)
<infinity> I have no intention of releasing the cosmis one the same day you upload it, so caution is less important.
<tjaalton> right, it can wait
<infinity> Oh, right.  Yeah, that would be v18.2.2 indeed.
<tjaalton> :)
<tjaalton> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (cosmic-proposed/main) [18.2.8-0ubuntu0~18.10.1 => 18.2.8-0ubuntu0~18.10.2] (core, xorg)
<infinity> tjaalton: bionic-proposed one deleted, you can upload that now.
<tjaalton> uploaded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (bionic-proposed/main) [18.2.2-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 18.2.2-0ubuntu1~18.04.2] (core, xorg)
<tjaalton> there
<vorlon> slashd: I'm pretty sure we've historically done updates of the pci.ids data in pciutils, yes
<vorlon> it might even be called out as an SRU exception?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mesa [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.2.2-0ubuntu1~18.04.2]
<infinity> It is, I think?  Tim used to do those, not sure who's picked up that ball.
<vorlon> slashd: as listed under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Other_safe_cases
<slashd> vorlon, infinity tks will start working on it then
<infinity> tjaalton: Both accepted.  If you can hunt down some way to verify bionic ASAP, that would be lovely.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mesa [source] (cosmic-proposed) [18.2.8-0ubuntu0~18.10.2]
<tjaalton> infinity: tomorrow
<tjaalton> I mean, it'll get verified tomorrow
<slashd> vorlon, I also puzzle what would be the good practice, SRU the pci.ids or leave the user the decision to use update-pciids which does it automatically
<infinity> slashd: That second option isn't a great one, for many reasons.
<vorlon> slashd: ^^ I concur
<slashd> infinity, vorlon I agree but prefered to ask ;) tks again
<infinity> slashd: The two that come to mind is (a) it alters a dpkg-managed file in /usr/share and (b) it's an entirely unchecked random download over http.
<infinity> In fact, I'm a bit shocked we even ship that script at all, or haven't at least neutered it in some way.
<infinity> That's just begging for an injection attack where intentionally-corrupted pci.ids data exploits something goofy in a library that reads it.
<slashd> infinity, good point
<infinity> If we were to give that as an option, we'd need to alter the script (and things that read that data) to use a second user-writable location in /var, and we'd need upstream to provide a signed/verifiable source we can pull from.
<infinity> But I think "stop shipping the script on the PATH" is a saner plan.
<slashd> infinity, want me to take benefit of my xenial sru to get rid of it in stable release ?
<infinity> slashd: Maybe get some input from someone like mdeslaur or sarnold to see if they think I'm being overly paranoid, but I think having a script on path that downloads random junk over http and slams it in a file in /usr/share that gets read by dozens of other binaries is pretty sketchy.
<infinity> slashd: So I'd be +1 on just nuking it.
<slashd> infinity, ack will try to have a ACK for security team as well, but sound like a good plan
<infinity> slashd: Or moving it to /use/share/doc/pciutils/examples
<slashd> infinity, vorlon ok thanks a lot for your help
<mdeslaur> oh ew ew ew ew
<mdeslaur> yeah, moving it to examples would be a good idea
<slashd> mdeslaur, ack tks
<infinity> I love when an innocent question leads down a "WTF, why is that a thing" rabbit hole.
<infinity> I guess back when we trusted the internet to not be full of big meanie-pantses, it sort of made sense.
<infinity> It does, at least, validate header and footer, to make sure the download completed.  It just makes no attempt to validate everything in between for malicious MITM badness. :)
<infinity> (For the record, I miss that naive and trusting world a lot)
<mdeslaur> I suspect if we went through the MIR process for everything currently in main, a lot of stuff wouldn't pass :)
<infinity> mdeslaur: Well, the first step is identifying if we think something has an attack profile that warrants a security audit, and most things don't get that box ticket.
<infinity> ticked, even.
<infinity> mdeslaur: If we skipped that question and audited EVERYTHING, it would (a) take a few decades, but also (b) probably end in tears.
<mdeslaur> If we start with the kernel, we wouldn't need to do any of the other packages ;)
<infinity> *snort*
<infinity> To be fair, at least from a static-analysis-can-fix-it code quality perspective, cking already kinda does that.
<infinity> He's dedicated large portions of his adult life to cleaning up compiler and static analysis warnings in the kernel, with some success.
<infinity> So, probably a lot of potential CVEs fixed before anyone found a way to exploit them.
<mdeslaur> yeah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-9-cross-ports [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
<vorlon> cyphermox: cosmic verification coming also?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-9-cross [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
<cyphermox> yup
<bdmurray> cjwatson: Your livecd-rootfs upload in the SRU queue for bionic doesn't have a bug reference. Could you add one so the update doesn't get stuck in -proposed?
<cjwatson> Oh right.  Will do, not right now.
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay, in the meantime I'll reject it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected livecd-rootfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.525.17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd-glib [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.45-0ubuntu0.18.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.175.1 => 1.175.2] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-networkx (bionic-proposed/main) [1.11-1ubuntu2 => 1.11-1ubuntu3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtk+3.0 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.24.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (bionic-proposed/main) [1.173.3 => 1.173.4] (core, kernel)
<vorlon> tyhicks: I see initramfs-tools is still stalled in cosmic because it's unreviewable by most of the SRU team.  Did you still want to get apw to review, or should I reject this one and let you do a sourceful reupload?
<infinity> Oh.
<infinity> I can review that.
<infinity> Not sure why it was built in a security PPA originally, though. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.37.2+18.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted initramfs-tools [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [0.131ubuntu15.1]
<tjaalton> infinity: mesa verified on bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted u-boot [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2018.07~rc3+dfsg1-0ubuntu2~18.10.1]
<vorlon> cpaelzer: libpam-mount, you appear to have added autopkgtests in SRU but these are still missing in devel
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chkrootkit [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.52-2ubuntu0.18.10.1]
<infinity> tjaalton: Excellent.  And 18.2.8 copied back in.
<infinity> tjaalton: Oh, but I guess 18.2.8 also needs this patch, same as it did in cosmic.
<infinity> s/patch/revert/
<infinity> tjaalton: So, one of those would be nice at some point. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-9-cross [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> infinity: should I bump the minor version for that (~18.04.2)
<infinity> tjaalton: Given that's how you did cosmic, that seems like the path of least confusion.
<tyhicks> infinity: thanks for the initramfs-tools review
<tyhicks> infinity: it was built in a security PPA because it needs to go to cosmic-security after it receives SRU testing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (bionic-proposed/main) [18.2.8-0ubuntu0~18.04.1 => 18.2.8-0ubuntu0~18.04.2] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: partman-efi (cosmic-proposed/main) [71ubuntu4 => 71ubuntu4.1] (core)
<vorlon> tyhicks: would fit the workflow better if such things could be built in a public security ppa
<tyhicks> vorlon: yes, I'll make sure of that next time
<tjaalton> infinity: on the queue now, guess it'll spam that bug once more but so be it
<tyhicks> vorlon: there's a lot of backstory here about how I did originally build it in a public security ppa, then had to respin it with a small change, and built it in a different (private) PPA just so that infinity doesn't get pissed at me for burning a version number... so I guess it is fitting that he ended up doing the review :)
<vorlon> :)
<tjaalton> infinity: there's also the libx11 update with a single cherry-pick
<infinity> tyhicks: Eh, the kernel team goes through version numbers like toilet paper, I'm sure it would have been fine for initramfs-tools too. :P
<infinity> tyhicks: But yeah, in future, for non-embargoed stuff, ubuntu-security-proposed or canonical-kernel-team would both have been less headache for people who aren't me.
<tyhicks> huh, I didn't think about canonical-kernel-team being configured as a security ppa but it obviously is
<cjwatson> rejecting my own xenial livecd-rootfs upload for the same reason as bdmurray rejected the bionic one
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.43]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pkgbinarymangler [source] (bionic-proposed) [138.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen-backend [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen-backend [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtk+3.0 [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.22.30-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen-backend [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen-backend [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen-backend [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen-backend [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.42 => 2.408.43] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen-backend [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen-backend [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen-backend [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen-backend [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen-backend [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen-backend [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (bionic-proposed/main) [2.525.16 => 2.525.17] (desktop-core)
<cjwatson> bdmurray: livecd-rootfs reuploaded for xenial and bionic; thanks for catching that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted busybox [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.27.2-2ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen-macro-support [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen-macro-support [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen-macro-support [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen-macro-support [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen-macro-support [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen-macro-support [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen-macro-support [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen-macro-support [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen-macro-support [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen-macro-support [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spatialindex [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chkrootkit [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.52-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spatialindex [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spatialindex [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen-macro [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spatialindex [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen-macro [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen-macro [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnss-sdr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.10-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnss-sdr [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.10-3] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-02-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-9-cross-ports [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spatialindex [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spatialindex [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen-macro [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen-macro [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen-macro [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen-macro [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnss-sdr [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.10-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen-macro [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen-macro [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spatialindex [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnss-sdr [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0.10-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spatialindex [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen-macro [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spatialindex [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spatialindex [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spatialindex [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spatialindex [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-wasm-bindgen [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-9-cross [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-wasm-bindgen [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-9-cross-ports [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-9-cross [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-9-cross-ports [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-9-cross-ports [i386] (disco-proposed) [0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-9-cross [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-9-cross [i386] (disco-proposed) [0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-9-cross-ports [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-9-cross [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-9-cross-ports [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-9-cross [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvchecker [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3-2] (no packageset)
<mitya57> vorlon: I have just uploaded https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.11.3+dfsg-4ubuntu1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvchecker [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (bionic-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu543.6 => 20101020ubuntu543.7] (core)
<tsimonq2> \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (bionic-proposed) [20101020ubuntu543.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mesa [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.2.8-0ubuntu0~18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libx11 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:1.6.4-3ubuntu0.2]
<vorlon> mitya57: cheerS!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20101020ubuntu543.7) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20101020ubuntu543.7) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot armhf [Bionic 18.04.2] (20101020ubuntu543.7) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot i386 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20101020ubuntu543.7) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.2] (20101020ubuntu543.7) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot s390x [Bionic 18.04.2] (20101020ubuntu543.7) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190209)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190209)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190209)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190209)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190209)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190209)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: git-remote-hg [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~ds-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-02-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190210)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190210)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190210)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190210)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190210)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190210)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190210)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190210)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190210)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190210)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190210)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190210)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190210)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190210)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190210)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190210)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190210)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190210)
<law> hey all, is Cobbler available in Bionic?  I'm finding packages for Xenial, but I'll be darned if I can find them for Bionic
<law> I did find it here - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/amd64/cobbler/2.6.6+dfsg1-13
<law> but it doesn't say if it's in main, universe, or multiverse
<krytarik> law: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cobbler/+publishinghistory - and deleted due to Debian bug 889099.
<ubot5> Debian bug 889099 in ftp.debian.org "RM: cobbler -- ROM; no time for this package, nobody adopting, RC buggy" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/889099
<law> well... shucks.  thanks for the heads up
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted git-remote-hg [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0~ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freecad [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.18~pre1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freecad [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.18~pre1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freecad [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.18~pre1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freecad [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.18~pre1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freecad [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.18~pre1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freecad [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.18~pre1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freecad [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.18~pre1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freecad [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.18~pre1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-grep-searcher [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-grep-searcher [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-grep-searcher [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-grep-searcher [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-grep-searcher [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-grep-searcher [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-grep-searcher [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-grep-searcher [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-grep-searcher [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-grep-searcher [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-grep-searcher [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-grep-searcher [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
<jbicha> LocutusOfBorg: maybe it would help if you filed a bug with which specific vbox/i386 binary packages you need removed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8-cross-ports [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [17ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pciutils (bionic-proposed/main) [1:3.5.2-1ubuntu1 => 1:3.5.2-1ubuntu1.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pciutils (xenial-proposed/main) [1:3.3.1-1.1ubuntu1.2 => 1:3.3.1-1.1ubuntu1.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-8-cross-ports [amd64] (disco-proposed) [17ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pkpgcounter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.50-8] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2020-02-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php7.4 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php7.4 [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.4.1-1] (no packageset)
<Kamilion> Just curious, is focal going to get xen updated past 4.9?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: callisto [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: garagemq [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191230.94d8b87+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtickit [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mako-notifier [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rlrsim [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5-gtk [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191111.6f9ef64-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtickit [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-coreos-discovery-etcd-io [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0+git2019.04.19.git.78fb45d3c9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-minerva [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: euslisp [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [9.26+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5-chinese-addons [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200117.4261e23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: callisto [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mako-notifier [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zbar [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.23-1.3] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtickit [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rlrsim [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5-gtk [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191111.6f9ef64-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fontmatrix [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.1+git20190730-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-minerva [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-coreos-discovery-etcd-io [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0+git2019.04.19.git.78fb45d3c9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-mutoss [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.7-2 => 1.3.7-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: callisto [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zbar [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.23-1.3] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5-chinese-addons [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200117.4261e23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zbar [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.23-1.3] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.7-2 => 1.3.7-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5-gtk [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191111.6f9ef64-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-millimetre [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zbar [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.23-1.3] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mako-notifier [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fontmatrix [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.1+git20190730-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-coreos-discovery-etcd-io [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0+git2019.04.19.git.78fb45d3c9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-minerva [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rlrsim [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bibledit-cloud [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.801-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fontmatrix [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.1+git20190730-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bibledit-cloud [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.801-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bibledit-cloud [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.801-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity (bionic-proposed/main) [18.04.14.13 => 18.04.14.14] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubiquity [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.04.14.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: 64tass [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [1.54.1900-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lprint [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0~b2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: 64tass [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.54.1900-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-mmproxy [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drawing [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imx-code-signing-tool [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [3.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-xanzy-go-gitlab [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.22.2-1] (no packageset)
<tarzeau> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/colmap which version would final focal get? 3.5 or 3.6?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ministocks [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0+git20200120-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: 64tass [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.54.1900-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffcx [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2019.2.0~git20200127.702a93e-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hdmf [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.5.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: net-cpp [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.2.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drawing [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lprint [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0~b2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-gemunu-libre [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: 64tass [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.54.1900-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-apropal [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freezer-web-ui [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [7.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcharon [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [4.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-puppetlabs-cron-core [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.3+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drawing [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-mmproxy [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-compagnon [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ministocks [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0+git20200120-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bibledit-cloud [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.0.801-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-mmproxy [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ksh93 [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [93u+20120801-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kworkflow [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [20191112-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-versioneer [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bibledit-cloud [armhf] (focal-proposed) [5.0.801-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ksh93 [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [93u+20120801-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-logcondens [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grammatica [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.6+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-puppetlabs-augeas-core [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bibledit-cloud [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.0.801-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted callisto [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted euslisp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [9.26+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx5-chinese-addons [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20200117.4261e23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx5-gtk [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20191111.6f9ef64-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fontmatrix [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.6.1+git20190730-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-websocket-stream [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qnodeeditor [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.5+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-parmigene [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted callisto [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx5-chinese-addons [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20200117.4261e23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx5-gtk [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20191111.6f9ef64-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: q2-metadata [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2019.10.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-tty-platform [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted callisto [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libm4ri [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [20200115-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx5-gtk [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20191111.6f9ef64-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-amap [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8-18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fontmatrix [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.1+git20190730-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-millimetre [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-coreos-discovery-etcd-io [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0+git2019.04.19.git.78fb45d3c9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-coreos-discovery-etcd-io [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0+git2019.04.19.git.78fb45d3c9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libm4ri [armhf] (focal-proposed) [20200115-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtickit [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtickit [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mako-notifier [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php7.4 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [7.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php7.4 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [7.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fontmatrix [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.6.1+git20190730-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-coreos-discovery-etcd-io [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0+git2019.04.19.git.78fb45d3c9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libm4ri [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [20200115-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mako-notifier [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php7.4 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [7.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-minerva [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.5.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-mutoss [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1-12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rlrsim [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.1-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: 64tass [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.54.1900-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ksh93 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [93u+20120801-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted garagemq [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20191230.94d8b87+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtickit [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-minerva [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.5.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rlrsim [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.1-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biglybt [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libm4ri [amd64] (focal-proposed) [20200115-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-minerva [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.5.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gwidgets [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0-54.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mako-notifier [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rlrsim [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.1-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted syrthes [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.3.0-dfsg1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted syrthes [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [4.3.0-dfsg1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zbar [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.23-1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zbar [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.23-1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted syrthes [armhf] (focal-proposed) [4.3.0-dfsg1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zbar [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.23-1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zbar [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.23-1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lprint [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0~b2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qnodeeditor [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.5+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-amap [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8-18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ministocks [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0+git20200120-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spectral [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~2019.11.12+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted 64tass [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.54.1900-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted 64tass [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.54.1900-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted 64tass [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.54.1900-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted 64tass [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.54.1900-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted 64tass [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.54.1900-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biglybt [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted drawing [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffcx [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2019.2.0~git20200127.702a93e-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-parmigene [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted drawing [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drawing [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted drawing [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-apropal [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-gemunu-libre [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-compagnon [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freezer-web-ui [amd64] (focal-proposed) [7.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-mmproxy [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-mmproxy [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grammatica [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.6+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imx-code-signing-tool [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ksh93 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [93u+20120801-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kworkflow [amd64] (focal-proposed) [20191112-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lprint [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0~b2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lprint [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0~b2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ministocks [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0+git20200120-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted net-cpp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.2.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-mmproxy [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hdmf [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.5.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ksh93 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [93u+20120801-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lprint [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0~b2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ministocks [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0+git20200120-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-puppetlabs-augeas-core [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-versioneer [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qnodeeditor [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.5+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drawing [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-mmproxy [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-xanzy-go-gitlab [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.22.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcharon [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-websocket-stream [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted q2-metadata [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2019.10.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-mmproxy [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ksh93 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [93u+20120801-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-puppetlabs-cron-core [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ministocks [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0+git20200120-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qnodeeditor [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.1.5+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-amap [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.8-18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gwidgets [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0-54.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-parmigene [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spectral [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~2019.11.12+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-amap [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.8-18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-tty-platform [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-logcondens [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imx-code-signing-tool [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kworkflow [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [20191112-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-3.0 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-3.0 [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-ctc [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.60.0-1] (no packageset)
<tarzeau> 12:21 < tarzeau> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/colmap which version would final focal get? 3.5 or 3.6?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-3.0 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vaultlocker [source] (bionic-backports) [1.0.4-0ubuntu0.19.04.1~ubuntu18.04.1]
<rharper> sil2100: hi, wondering if you
<rharper> have time to look at getting the curtin  upload into -proposed, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/curtin/+bug/1861452 while we start QA and verification process
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1861452 in curtin (Ubuntu Eoan) "sru curtin 2020-01-30 - 19.3-17-g50ffca46-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sil2100> rharper: hey! I'll try, but I'm a bit busy with doing 18.04.4 stuff still, so not sure if I'll have the cycles :)
<sil2100> But I'll try
<rharper> sil2100: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-3.0 [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+1-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: you asked about removal of sfcgal, but it has revdeps
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted drawing [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-mmproxy [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-3.0 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0+1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-3.0 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0+1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: pcsx2 (focal-proposed/primary) [1.5.0~gfc1d9aef0+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted drawing [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-3.0 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0+1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-mmproxy [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-3.0 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0+1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imx-code-signing-tool [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-ctc [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.60.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kworkflow [s390x] (focal-proposed) [20191112-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-parmigene [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, which ones?
<LocutusOfBorg> I see no rdeps :D
<LocutusOfBorg> I mean, a postgis sfcgal-free on armhf is in proposed
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: ok, but then it hasn't migrated
<vorlon> and needs to first
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: and postgis in -proposed fails its autopkgtests on armhf?
<vorlon> ah I guess postgis migration depends on gdal so we need to do both at the same time
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, nope, not anymore
<vorlon> ok, reloading
<LocutusOfBorg> it was failing on armhf because postgis autopkgtests were depending on cgal features
<LocutusOfBorg> I disabled tests using cgal on armhf
<LocutusOfBorg> now gdal becomes candidate
<LocutusOfBorg> but probably entangled with opencv, the reason for me fixing gst-plugins-bad1.0 now
<LocutusOfBorg> unfortunately due to gobject-introspection sadness I can't continue yet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203) has been added
<sil2100> ugh, need to disable dailies
<sil2100> (for bionic)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, retry arm64 and s390x jobs?
<LocutusOfBorg> is it ok now?
<xnox> yes
<xnox> but it looked like most were retried already
<xnox> i was going to wait for britney to catch up to only retry things that have a missing build on arm64/s390x
<vorlon> ok as of when? I just retried a build of fwupd on these archs and it still failed
<xnox> vorlon:  fwupd does not fail with "cannot fild -lgcc_s" but with failure to install build-deps
<xnox> sothing gobject introspection on arm64/s390x installability
<xnox> vorlon:  apw: i think src:mir can be removed from i386-whitelist / removed on i386 arch. How does one do that?
<vorlon> xnox: why do you think it can be removed? it's still in germinate output
<xnox> vorlon:  because $ reverse-depends src:mir  only has it as a dep for arch:all package python3-autopilot
<xnox> and i don't think we care for python3-autopilot to be working on i386
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ap51-flash [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2019.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cog [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed pcsx2 from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed png++ from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1030.31] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-87.87] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-87.87] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ap51-flash [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2019.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ap51-flash [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2019.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cog [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cog [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-2] (no packageset)
<ginggs> vorlon: bad timing https://launchpadlibrarian.net/463348269/pcsx2_1.5.0~gfc1d9aef0+dfsg-1ubuntu1_source.changes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ap51-flash [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2019.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cog [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cog [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ap51-flash [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2019.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ap51-flash [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2019.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ap51-flash [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2019.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ap51-flash [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2019.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cog [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cog [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ap51-flash [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2019.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cog [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cog [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ap51-flash [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2019.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cog [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-2]
<RikMills> ginggs: nice. I did not find that API switch last night :/
<vorlon> ginggs: you didn't upload that to the archive?
<ginggs> vorlon: i did
<vorlon> oh it'll be in NEW now won't it
<vorlon> ok
<vorlon> fixing
<ginggs> vorlon: thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcsx2 [source] (focal-proposed) [1.5.0~gfc1d9aef0+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20101020ubuntu543.15) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20101020ubuntu543.15) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot armhf [Bionic 18.04.4] (20101020ubuntu543.15) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20101020ubuntu543.15) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.4] (20101020ubuntu543.15) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot s390x [Bionic 18.04.4] (20101020ubuntu543.15) has been added
<sil2100> Ok everyone, 18.04.4 images building right now o/ I'll go AFK in a moment but will be back to check if everything is ok
<RikMills> vorlon: apologies. I tried a few things to get it working last night. just did not quite find the crucial thing to pass in rules
<vorlon> RikMills: no worries
<vorlon> I also gave it a try but didn't try very hard
 * RikMills wonders if building = working ok
<sil2100> vorlon: you around to execute the `point-release-snapshot bionic bionic.4-security-updates-snapshot` snapshot command on snakefruit for me? ;)
<vorlon> seb128, Laney: what should the size limit be now for the focal desktop ISOs?  I guess the OEM kernel made it bigger again
<vorlon> sil2100: sure
<sil2100> vorlon: thank you!
<doko> xnox: do you expect boost1.71 magically promoting?
<vorlon> sil2100: done
<sil2100> \o/
 * sil2100 AFK for a moment
<doko> and there's 1.72, slacker ;p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: salt [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2019.2.3+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
<xnox> doko: 1.72 is broken / has upstream regressions in their .0 release and needs patches; so instead 1.71 + s390x patches is a safer
<xnox> doko: yes please, but not _all_ of them, just the ones that are trying to get into main. I.e. split-publishing / per-binary main promotion.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added pcsx2 to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi3 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi3 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
<ddstreet> vorlon any chance you have time today to review systemd uploads in b/e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been updated (20200203.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been updated (20200203.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
<wxl> we're still planning on the 6th to release 18.04.4?
<seb128> vorlon, @iso, good question, let me check with the other team members tomorrow and get back to you
<vorlon> ddstreet: I can try to take a look, yeah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-40.32] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-40.32] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-40.32] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-40.32] (core, kernel)
<doko> Laney: is there a secret plan how libreoffice is supposed to build with your gobject-introspection upload? I'd like to remove that upload from proposed
<Laney> there's no secret plan, there is a documented plan in the changelog
<Laney> Once it migrates I will re-upload gobject-introspection
<Laney> Sadly I had to retry a whole pile of the tests because there is a broken gcc-9, so it won't migrate as fast as it might have
<doko> I hope you used specific triggers, and not all-proposed=1
<doko> and yes, gcc-10 needs some breaks
<Laney> I did indeed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: vmfs6-tools (eoan-backports/primary) [0.1.0-3~ubuntu19.10.1]
<teward> *pokes Laney*
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.2) has been added
 * sil2100 does a quick test install of a 18.04.4 RC image
<sil2100> Ok, looks like it's okayish
<infinity> "okayish" fills me with confidence.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1030.31]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-87.87]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-40.32]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-40.32]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-87.87]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-40.32]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-40.32]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1030.32] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1011.16] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (eoan-proposed) [242-7ubuntu3.3]
<mruffell> I did a test install of the new 18.04.4 RC server subiquity installer. Everything went fine, apart for a brief pause at the beginning while pollenate was running to seed snapd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1030.32]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1011.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (bionic-proposed) [237-3ubuntu10.34]
<mruffell> I also tested 18.04.4 RC desktop, worked pretty well
<xnox> mruffell:  we are trying to speed up seeding =/
<mruffell> xnox: its tricky for sure. Gotta have entropy, but you also need to have a full round trip from the pollenate servers
<xnox> pollinate is not the problem, and it should be running in parallel.
<xnox> it mostly is snapd doing recursive checksuming of everything mostly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hdrmerge [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5+git20200117-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oasis3 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.mct+dfsg.121022-14] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2020-02-04
<vorlon> Laney: I've hinted gobject-introspection past the libreoffice/{arm64,s390x} autopkgtests, which have a high chance of failing after a long time and telling us nothing new
<vorlon> doko: I've taken care of what I know how to with autopkgtests blocking python3-defaults, the others seem to be either hairy upstream incompatibilities with 3.8, or breakages I can't parse like meson.  How should we handle these from here?
<vorlon> Laney: and gobject-introspection is through, I'm going to do a no-change rebuild myself since I've got a few other things I'm waiting on behind that fix
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hdrmerge [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5+git20200117-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted salt [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2019.2.3+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oasis3 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.mct+dfsg.121022-14]
<ginggs> tarzeau: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#colmap
<ginggs> missing build on ppc64el: libcolmap-dev (from 3.5-1build1)
<ginggs> needs to build on ppc64el or file a bug requesting removal on that architecture
<tarzeau> libcolmap-dev got dropped with later versions
<tarzeau> nothing ever used/linked against it
<tarzeau> so how can i file a bug requesting removal of libcolmap-dev on ALL architectures?
<tarzeau>   * d/control: drop libcolmap-dev package. 5/nov/19
<ginggs> file a bug and subscribe ~ubuntu-archive
<infinity> ginggs, tarzeau: Removal of libcolmap-dev isn't the issue, the issue is that it's not building on ppc64el, thus the old version's binaries still exist there.
<infinity> No need to file bugs to ask us to remove packages that are no longer built.
<ginggs> infinity: if colmap is never going to build on ppc64el, it still needs removal
<infinity> Do we know it's "never going to build"?
<infinity> I saw no mention of that.
<ginggs> infinity: tarzeau is the maintainer
<infinity> Yes, and?
<infinity> He didn't say anything about ppc64el, did he?
<ginggs> infinity: so he can tell you, but i can see it doesn't build in debian
<ginggs> hence "needs to build on ppc64el or file a bug requesting removal on that architecture"
<infinity> Right, but then the conversation got mistakenly derailed into being about libcolmap-dev.
<infinity> Which is what I was commenting on.
<ginggs> infinity: ack
<infinity> Seems to now depend on ceres-solver, which is FTBFS on ppc64el due to a few test failures that I imagine someone could sort out in minutes if they knew the code.
<tarzeau> infinity: i see
<tarzeau> no i haven't said anything about ppc64el, and i don't have access to such hardware either, i can report it upstream but (such reports already got ignored in the past)
<tarzeau> aha last sentence of infinity makes sense
<tarzeau> thanks!
<Laney> vorlon: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.7-2 => 1.3.7-2] (core)
<jibel> sil2100, Hey, with 18.04.4 I do in installation with SB enabled but then, after installation, the system always boots in insecure mode. Could someone else test it?
<jibel> s/in/an/
<jibel> sil2100, I've a second machine but it doesn't boot at all with latest build
<sil2100> jibel: hey, uh, that doesn't sound good - could you check if you have the same result with 18.04.3?
<sil2100> I'll try finding someone to test this as well
<sil2100> jibel: as for the second machine, is it only the RC that it doesn't boot?
<jibel> sil2100, on machine 2, with quiet splash disabled, I get "EFI stub: UEFI Secure Boot is enabled." and it hangs there forever
<jibel> ill try in legacy mode
<sil2100> jibel: thanks
<sil2100> jibel: so far looking at the manifests, I don't see anything between .3 and .4 that could have caused a regression in this area
<sil2100> That's why it would also be good to see if .3 had the same issues
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exiv2 [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [0.27.2-8] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exiv2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [0.27.2-8] (ubuntu-desktop)
<jibel> sil2100, machine 2 boots with SB on and .3
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exiv2 [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [0.27.2-8] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exiv2 [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [0.27.2-8] (ubuntu-desktop)
<sil2100> jibel: and the failure to boot with .4 is always reproducible, yes?
<sil2100> I guess we'd need someone that knows these parts better
<sil2100> jibel: if those are constantly reproducible with the .4 RCs, please fill in a bug
<sil2100> Need to figure out who picked up the SB stuff after Matt
<jibel> yes always. I'm finishing the installation of .3 to verify how key enrollment works on .3 and try on the other machine
<apw> sil2100, odd, if the kernel didn't boot in secure-boot you would think we would have seen that in the archive upgrades
<sil2100> Yeah...
<sil2100> Wonder what happened, looking at the diff it feels like only the kernel really changed from things that could have any effect here
<apw> jibel, your ".4 fails to boot with secure boot enabled" was that the iso fails to boot, or the installed system
<jibel> apw, on one machine the iso fails to boot, on the other machine, it always boots with SB mode disabled
<apw> do you have a kernel log from the sb-mode-disabled one ?
<jibel> I mean on the second machine installation is successful but SB is disabled on boot.
<jibel> apw, yes, I'll file a bug and attach the logs
<apw> jibel, right, that one
<sil2100> jibel: hm, I guess you were doing some testing of the -proposed bionic dailies as well earlier, did you try those on the same machines?
<jibel> I cannot even do another installation with SB on, I get "mmx64.efi not found" on boot of the iso
<jibel> sil2100, not secure boot
<apw> that is presumably something before the kernel
<apw> being a .efi thing
<sil2100> jibel: on the one that always booted with SB mode disabled?
<jibel> redoing an installation of .3 without network so it doesn't pull the latest kernel
<jibel> sil2100, yes
<apw> sil2100, what is mok called when it is the thing that efi boots
<apw> sil2100, ok the file which is missing there is a shim file
<apw> so booting without secureboot might then make sense
<sil2100> I think we need to get all the info into bugs so that we get a good overview of the situation
<jibel> on it, just be patient
<sil2100> jibel: anyway, if it tried to find and load mmx64.efi, this means the MokManager was meant to be booted
<sil2100> I guess it didn't attempt to boot the iso even
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exiv2 [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [0.27.2-8build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exiv2 [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [0.27.2-8build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exiv2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [0.27.2-8build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exiv2 [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [0.27.2-8build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> seb128, ^^ I syncd but we can wait for python to clear before rebuilding, so AA please don't accept it yet?
<LocutusOfBorg> (I syncd because of digikam and opencv sadness, but it is a proposed-only pocket package for now, so it doesn't entangle too much)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exiv2 [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [0.27.2-8ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exiv2 [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [0.27.2-8ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exiv2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [0.27.2-8ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exiv2 [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [0.27.2-8ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exiv2 [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [0.27.2-8ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vmfs6-tools [amd64] (eoan-backports/none) [0.1.0-3~ubuntu19.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vmfs6-tools [i386] (eoan-backports/none) [0.1.0-3~ubuntu19.10.1] (no packageset)
<jibel> sil2100, bug 1861794
<ubot5> bug 1861794 in linux-signed-hwe (Ubuntu) "[18.04.4] System boots in insecure mode after an installation with SB on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1861794
<sil2100> jibel: thank you
<sil2100> xnox: ^ in case you have any ideas ;)
<jibel> sil2100, it might be a firmware issue
<xnox> Wimpress:  vorlon:  did we have non-dkms / non-mok / l-r-m pre-signed nvidia modules in eoan/focal only? or bionic too?
<tseliot> xnox, we are going to have more nvidia l-r-m in bionic-proposed soon. sforshee apw ^^
<apw> tseliot, more in what sense ?
<tseliot> apw, I think we only have -390 in -updates (in bionic), but we are SRUing more drivers
<tseliot> like -440
 * sil2100 didn't manage to NEW review -440 :<
<sil2100> I'll try doing that today
<tseliot> oh
<tseliot> thanks
<xnox> tseliot:  ok, but do we have matching installer changes =)))))))
<xnox> jibel:  sil2100: in general I expect secureboot to still boot securely, whilst the kernel to be "tainted" as it loaded nvidia. I should be able to recreate/verify that locally ( i do have secureboot & nvidia stuff handy)
<jibel> okay, and I cannot reproduce the hang I had on the other machine previously. It seems that the installation of .3 "fixed" it
<sil2100> jibel: maybe the EFI vars were somehow invalidly set, causing a hang
<sil2100> xnox: oh
<sil2100> tseliot: ok, looking now at -440 in bionic, comparing it with -440 in focal
<tseliot> xnox, I don't think so. I the installer calls the "ubuntu-drivers" tool, it will still get the dkms packages. This is something that might be worth looking into, though. Calling ubuntu-drivers --gpgpu will look for the l-r-m, but will also install a different metapackage (with fewer dependencies). The code is already there, so I could just make the l-r-m the default for the default installation
<apw> tseliot, yes, i would expect those to be added to lrm over time, indeed the reviews i am doing is adding something
<sil2100> tseliot: probably not a big deal, but in the diff between those two I see that ebian/libnvidia-gl-440.preinst still has "package_name=libnvidia-gl-435" in it
<sil2100> *debian/
<tseliot> apw, that's good
<apw> oh no that is just updating the 390 version, anyhow, yes i expect we would do that
<tseliot> sil2100, that file is regenerated by the files in debian/templates, but I can have a look
<sil2100> tseliot: yeah, debian/templates/libnvidia-gl-flavour.preinst.in also has package_name=libnvidia-gl-435 instead of -440, not sure how much relevance this variable has though
<sil2100> tseliot: the same for the eoan -440
<xnox> tseliot:  hm, i was under the impression that someone somewhere told me that l-r-m switch has already happened, but your statement sounds that it was not. It means that obviously for 18.04.4 i should expect the Mok enroll instead.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, debhelper merge please? something is depending on >=12.8
<tseliot> sil2100, right, I don't know why that is. It all ends up in an unused variable ("this_version"). It doesn't really affect anything but still I did not see that.
<tseliot> xnox, no, with only the 390 legacy driver being available as l-r-m in 18.04 (for now), there is no way we can rely on that, until the SRU is done
<xnox> gotcha
<sil2100> tseliot: ok, as long as it's not used anywhere, that's good
<sil2100> Thanks
<tseliot> :)
<doko> component mismatches and update_excuses are not updated
<cjwatson> doko: I was just about to unstick that by killing a process that had been running for some hours, but it looks like somebody else already did, so it may make progress soon
<Laney> p-m is about to finish
<Laney> it's taken several hours ...
<cjwatson> When I looked it seemed to be talking to AMQP
<Laney> I'm going by the tail of https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/log/focal/2020-02-04/07:47:39.log (don't click, large file)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1051.54+signed1] (no packageset)
<Laney> now it is updated
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1051.54+signed1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exiv2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.27.2-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exiv2 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.27.2-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exiv2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.27.2-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exiv2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.27.2-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exiv2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.27.2-8ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exiv2 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.27.2-8ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exiv2 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.27.2-8ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exiv2 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.27.2-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exiv2 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.27.2-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exiv2 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.27.2-8ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exiv2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.27.2-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exiv2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.27.2-8ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exiv2 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.27.2-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: llvm-toolchain-10 (focal-proposed/primary) [1:10~++20200121023453+de4b2a7fad6-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-10 [sync] (focal-proposed) [1:10~++20200121023453+de4b2a7fad6-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1032.35] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1012.13] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1011.12] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1009.10] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1068.78] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1068.78]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1032.35]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1011.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1009.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1012.13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: digikam [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [4:6.4.0+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: digikam [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4:6.4.0+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.3.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.7-2]
<vorlon> xnox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules/+bug/1856414
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1856414 in linux-restricted-modules (Ubuntu) "installing linux-modules-nvidia does not remove nvidia-dkms, and the kernel prioritizes the wrong version of the module from disk" [High,New]
<xnox> vorlon:  delicious! thanks
<sil2100> tseliot: uh oh! Just noticed one thing, could you re-upload the -440 ones for eoan and bionic with a # in the bug number? SInce it's not in the .changes again :)
<sil2100> jibel, xnox, apw: ok guys, got a bit preempted just now, did we get anywhere with the SecureBoot bug?
<tseliot> sil2100, oh, let me have a look
<cyphermox> secureboot bug?
<tseliot> sil2100, if you reject them, I will re-upload
<xnox> cyphermox:  not as dramatic as it sounds =) as if secureboot is off after mok enrolled + nvidia boot on 18.04.4 RC images
<bdmurray> plars: Did you really follow the test case here? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/410/builds/207260/testcases/1464/results
<cyphermox> xnox: ah, ok
<sil2100> tseliot: re-upload now, there can be multiple same-version packages in the queue if anything ;) I'll reject them in a moment
<plars> bdmurray: no, I was under the impression that was being rewritten. I used our automated tests for rpi2/3, and the set of things we did for eoan on rpi4
<bdmurray> plars: Okay, yeah I was going to rewrite it but then I saw you had tested it and was confused / surprised.
<plars> bdmurray: yeah, in general I try to exceed what's in that anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 (eoan-proposed/primary) [440.44-0ubuntu0.19.10.1]
<tseliot> sil2100, ok, re-uploaded. Thanks again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 (bionic-proposed/primary) [440.44-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
<sil2100> tseliot: thanks! Will be accepting those shortly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [source] (bionic-proposed) [440.44-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [source] (eoan-proposed) [440.44-0ubuntu0.19.10.1]
<tseliot> :)
<teward> can an aa sync xca from unstable to Focal?  The Ubuntu delta can be dropped (as I applied it in the Debian package upstream).  It's got a new version.
<teward> (I'm the package maintainer in Debian now for it heh)
<teward> or someone.  i'm not at my computer with my keys today...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [source] (eoan-proposed) [440.44-0ubuntu0.19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vmfs6-tools [ppc64el] (eoan-backports/universe) [0.1.0-3~ubuntu19.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [source] (bionic-proposed) [440.44-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
<teward> nevermind, I managed to execute the sync request myself heh
<teward> now that i'm at my computer with my keys.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [i386] (eoan-proposed/multiverse) [440.44-0ubuntu0.19.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [i386] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [440.44-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> plars: ...in the meantime, could you perform our usual release-validation of the raspi3 classic images for arm64 and armhf?
<plars> sil2100: you mean the rc server images from yesterday? (20200203.1) - I already did and recorded results on iso tracker. Or is there a new one coming today?
<sil2100> plars: ah, no, those are it! Thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [440.44-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vmfs6-tools [s390x] (eoan-backports/universe) [0.1.0-3~ubuntu19.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: digikam [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4:6.4.0+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: digikam [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [4:6.4.0+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted digikam [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4:6.4.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted digikam [armhf] (focal-proposed) [4:6.4.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted digikam [arm64] (focal-proposed) [4:6.4.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted digikam [s390x] (focal-proposed) [4:6.4.0+dfsg-1]
<sil2100> paride: hey! Thank you for the server image testing o/ Will you be also able to test the arm64 d-i based server images?
<powersj> dannf, ^ if you have any spare cycles, some help there woudld be nice
<sil2100> powersj: thanks!
<sil2100> :)
<dannf> powersj: yeah, we have a checklist of systems/cases we run through for every point release - should have at least one test done soon, others by tomorrow
<dannf> powersj: (and all recorded on hte iso tracker)
<powersj> dannf, thank you!
<sil2100> jibel: hey! Once you're up tomorrow, could you take a look into reproducing LP: #1861912 ? I guess it's only on i386, but apparently it wasn't in .3
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1861912 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "file system creation in partition failed in auto-resize install 18.04.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1861912
<sil2100> mwhudson: hey, poking you as I think you're the TIL person for any partman related packages in bionic - could you also take a look just in case? ^
<sil2100> mwhudson: it's probably highly unlikely that the wipe-superblocks change had anything to do with it, but I guess it's best if you can assess that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-10 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:10~++20200121023453+de4b2a7fad6-1~exp1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> doko, xnox: I'm not sure where we stand on the tryton stuff that's blocking python3-defaults.  It's a big pile of packages, and I don't see that bugs have been filed in Debian yet against them (either RC bugs to prompt testing removal, or requests for removal from the archive; e.g. http://bugs.debian.org/src:tryton-modules-account is empty)
<bdmurray> plars: I've updated the pi test case at the iso tracker.
<doko> vorlon: I haven't looked at these yet, but all of that is scheduled for removal
<doko> in Debian
<plars> bdmurray: nice! looks like I need to resubmit my results, I'll do that now
<plars> bdmurray: I did notice that it breaks the formatting of things like the netplan yaml, not sure if there's a way to have it treat that as a preformatted string or something
<sil2100> bdmurray: thank you o/
<bdmurray> plars: I noticed the issue with the netplan yaml too but wasn't going to worry about it too much.
<bdmurray> I'm going to add the serial, flash-kernel change devices, and USB hub keyboard a separate run once tests since they require additional hardware
<vorlon> doko: where do you see "scheduled for removal"?  as I said, no bugs filed
<doko> https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/tryton-modules-account
<doko> marked for removal ...
<bdmurray> plars: I've added them now
<vorlon> doko: ah ok
<vorlon> doko: thanks, I can work with that
<vorlon> mutter grumble double-conversion maintainer took my patch to make autopkgtests cross-friendly then landed whole new not-cross-friendly autopkgtest on top
<mwhudson> sil2100: let's have a look
<mwhudson> sil2100: well certainly the wipe superblocks path should not be taken in this case...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ec2-instance-connect (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.12+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~18.04.0 => 1.1.12+dfsg1-0ubuntu2~18.04.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ec2-instance-connect (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.1.12+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.0 => 1.1.12+dfsg1-0ubuntu2~16.04.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ec2-instance-connect (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.1.12+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~19.10.0 => 1.1.12+dfsg1-0ubuntu2~19.10.0] (no packageset)
<mwhudson> sil2100: reproduced that ubiquity bug
<mwhudson> oh wait it's trying to install onto the install media
<wxl> is that the problem????
<mwhudson> i think so
<mwhudson> "The ext4 file system creation in partition#5 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdb) failed."
<mwhudson> sdb is usually the install media, right
<wxl> i saw another rather confused bug from someone else that sounded like they couldn't select their target drive
<mwhudson> ?
<mwhudson> it certainly is here
<mwhudson> i don't think i was actually being offered the autoresize option
<wxl> hm
<vorlon> this sounds similar to the symptom that was being reported at 19.10 launch about two disks and ubiquity going sideways
<vorlon> I'm trying to find the tail of that
<vorlon> well, this was the 19.10 bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1847898
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1847898 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Focal) "System doesn't boot after installation - Legacy mode / 2 disks" [High,Triaged]
<mwhudson> vorlon: but that was all tied up with the casper changes to mount sdb1 vs sdb, which aren't in bionic?
<mwhudson> but yes, it does sound similar
<vorlon> yeah, so I don't know
<vorlon> regardless, trying to install to the source media is >_<
<mwhudson> i know let's stop using partman
<wxl> i think the phrase you're looking for is "not good"
<vorlon> I endorse this sentiment but am unclear how partman is to blame for wrong disk selection
<mwhudson> if only the logs were being autosaved to the install media
<wxl> XD
<wxl> what about doing something crazy like piping the logs out through nc and having some other machine grab them?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-10 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1:10~++20200121023453+de4b2a7fad6-1~exp1]
<mwhudson> is there some way to make ubiquity more verbose about all this
<wxl> beyond --debug?
<mwhudson> no that sounds like what i want
<mwhudson> oh righ debug-ubiquity on kernel command line
<mwhudson> hm hm i add that to the command line and this time it is offering me the resize option
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: lxd-agent-loader (focal-proposed/primary) [0.1]
<mwhudson> vorlon:
<mwhudson>  (and that seems to be working)
<vorlon> well, lovely
<mwhudson> vorlon: managed to reproduce, attached a tarball to the bug
<wxl> mwhudson: how did you get it to reproduce when you couldn't before?
<vorlon> mwhudson: which bug?
<mwhudson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1861912
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1861912 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "file system creation in partition failed in auto-resize install 18.04.4" [Undecided,New]
<mwhudson> wxl: reflashed the install media
<mwhudson> the failed installs manage to create the partition but not the filesystem on it
<wxl> ah
<mwhudson> i find the partman logs so incomprehensible
<wxl> btw lubuntu has this problem, too. i betcha you get through a lubuntu install faster than mate.
<mwhudson> well i have to go away for a bit
<wxl> ok well if anyone has insight on this i have the OP on that bug on telegram if we need him to try something
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: knot-resolver (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-3 => 3.2.1-3ubuntu0.19.10.1] (no packageset)
<RikMills> xnox: are you looking at the initramfs breakage from the proposed pocket version?
<xnox> RikMills:  the cannot find libgcc_s? or even more breakage on top of it?
<xnox> ha, all the tests red cannot be good
<xnox> RikMills:  thanks for the pointer
<xnox> RikMills:  it works for me, but i do have 30 versions of libgcc_s.so available on my system =( https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f7gt7HyY2m/
<xnox> need to test something cleaner
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-rq [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bookdown [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.16+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-unitizer [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.4.8-1] (no packageset)
<RikMills> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-5.4.0-13-generic
<RikMills> E: /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/btrfs failed with return 1.
<RikMills> ^^ xnox
<xnox> the original bug report is for cryptsetup, but i guess it affects lots of them, the fix is to be done in the initramfs-tools
<xnox> the one i uploaded so far looks broken, let me try to fix it up
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-rq [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-unitizer [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.4.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bookdown [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.16+dfsg-1]
<RikMills> some people on a forum daft enough to use proposed all get that error
<RikMills> I got it when I tried to run a test against a PPA with all-proposed=1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nanopb [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nanopb [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nanopb [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyrit [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.1+git20180801-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyrit [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.1+git20180801-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyrit [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.1+git20180801-2] (no packageset)
<xnox> urgh
<xnox> RikMills:  ok, uploaded something that should work with both old and new libgcc1 & libgcc-s1 => i got lucky because i have too many things installed on my machine
<vorlon> mwhudson: so is this a regression vs 18.04.3?
<wxl> vorlon: the OP tested against 18.04.3 and couldn't reproduce, therefore i would say so
<RikMills[m]> <xnox "RikMills:  ok, uploaded somethin"> Thanks
#ubuntu-release 2020-02-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyrit [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.1+git20180801-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nanopb [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyrit [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.1+git20180801-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nanopb [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vmfs6-tools [arm64] (eoan-backports/universe) [0.1.0-3~ubuntu19.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vmfs6-tools [armhf] (eoan-backports/universe) [0.1.0-3~ubuntu19.10.1] (no packageset)
<RAOF> bdmurray: Your lz4 upload to xenial/bionic appears to add a new public symbol without mentioning it in the .symbols file - this seems like it might result in code having a dependency on a newer liblz4-1 but the package not depending on a new-enough liblz4-1?
 * RAOF presumes process-removals doesn't take multiple hours to run for other people. I wonder if it's highly sensitive to launchpad roundtrip latency?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1011.12~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.3.0-1012.13~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1012.13~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1009.10~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-puppetlabs-host-core [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-puppetlabs-sshkeys-core [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycdio [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-net-http-pipeline [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-msfrpc-client [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-nfnetlink [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-optimist [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-otr-activerecord [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-puppetlabs-selinux-core [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycdio [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycdio [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycdio [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycdio [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
<ginggs> tarzeau: you should add a link to debian bug #919786 in your colmap ppc64el removal bug
<ubot5> Debian bug 919786 in ftp.debian.org "RM: ceres-solver [arm64 ppc64el] -- ROM; newer release FTBFS on arm64 and ppc64el" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/919786
<tarzeau> ginggs: i agree
<sil2100> jibel: hey! Are you also able to reproduce LP: #1861912 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1861912 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "file system creation in partition failed in auto-resize install 18.04.4" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1861912
<jibel> sil2100, on it, I didn't try 32bit builds
<jibel> sil2100, I didn't encounter the problem on amd64
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, this weirdly seems i386-specific
<sil2100> mwhudson: did you manage to figure anything out regarding this bug? ^
<jibel> sil2100, first try, cannot resize "Invalid argument". I'll reformat the machine and try again
<sil2100> darn
<sil2100> juliank: hey! You have any spare cycles to help us solve this weird i386 18.04.4 partman mystery? ^
<juliank> aye
<sil2100> It will be terrible if we'll have to re-spin and re-test
<jibel> sil2100, I'm wondering if it's trying to create more primary partitions than allowed on mbr
<jibel> sil2100, second try works after reformatting the machine
<jibel> mwhudson, can you dump the partition table of the machine you had this issue and attach it to the bug report
<jibel> ?
<jibel> there is no partman logs in your logs
<juliank> Feb  4 22:40:14 debconf (filter): <-- INPUT critical partman-basicfilesystems/create_failed
<juliank> jibel: There is log in installer/debug, like this^
<jibel> yeah but it doesn't say why
<mwhudson> jibel: i am no longer near the machine unfortunately
<juliank> debconf (developer): <-- SUBST partman-basicfilesystems/create_failed PARTITION 5
 * sil2100 needs to AFK for a bit
<juliank> Question is, did it create the partition or not?
<juliank> Partition 5 sounds like an extended one?
<juliank> For that we do need a syslog I guess
<juliank> 1477:Feb  4 22:40:14 ubuntu-mate partman: /dev/sdb5 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<jibel> I'd like to know if all the primary partitions were used before it tries to create the extended one in which case it couldn't
<jibel> or if the partition is already busy
<juliank> there weas one primary partition on sda and sdb each, as partman log file shows
<juliank> It's trying to installing to sdb
<juliank> And then it fails formatting sdb5 because sdb5 is mounted
<juliank> There was no sdb5 prior to install start
<juliank> So it successfully created this, and then it somehow got mounted as ext4
<juliank> but given that it was an external USB drive, it seems plausible this was automounted
<juliank> although it should not have had a FS on it
<juliank> But parted tells us at the end that it does
<juliank> parted_server: command_partition_info: partition found
<juliank> parted_server: OUT: 5 1965031424-256060162047 254095130624 logical ext4 /dev/sdb5
<juliank> So it's not a problem of creating partitions
<juliank> and in syslog you can see
<juliank> Feb  4 22:40:14 ubuntu-mate partman: /dev/sdb5 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<juliank> interestingly os-prober ran before that
<juliank> but there was no sdb5 back then
<juliank> I don't see sdb5 being mounted in the kernel log, though
<mwhudson> i'm kind of amazed sdb5 is created given that sdb is mounted
<mwhudson> but why is it trying to install to the install media at all?
<juliank> mwhudson: It did not resize sdb1 at all, there was enough space left
<juliank> Ah, but if that's the install media, created in a normal way, it will have a screwed up partition table
<juliank> Also, it should create one partition there for the log storage
<juliank> I'm not sure when that happens, I think casper should be doing that early at boot?
<juliank> or does it just do that at ubiquity time?
<juliank> Certainly the guided options want to install on sda they say
<juliank> mwhudson: I guess you picked biggest free option?
<juliank> and this one defaulted to sdb:
<juliank> partman-auto/init_automatically_partition 50biggest_free__________/var/lib/partman/devices/=dev=sdb//1964244992-256060514303
<juliank> at least that's what it says you did
<juliank> It should not even consider that disk, though
<mwhudson> juliank: the text said "install alongside"
<mwhudson> juliank: auto partition creation is not in casper in bionic
<juliank> ah ok
<mwhudson> just disco+ (i think)
<juliank> That said, the debconf debug log looks like you picked "Guided - use the largest continuous free space"
<juliank> I guess that's a suboption of install alongside?
<juliank> Anyway, so far AFAICT it only affects people who use a huge install medium that has more free space than the other disks in the system
<juliank> Of course, mwhudson's log may be misleading and the original bug report might be different
<juliank> So, jibel to reproduce you need to have a small hard disk, and a USB stick that's larger than that. e.g. 64 GB hard disk and 128 GB USB stick formatted with the ISO should trigger it
<juliank> Or a larger hard disk with no free space works too
<juliank> I do have a 128GB USB stick and no free space on my SSD, so I could try that
<juliank> Partman wrongly, instead of resizing partitions on your SSD, tries to install into the "free" space of your USB stick
<jibel> juliank, it is not the case of mwhudson bug, is it?
<jibel> according to syslog his setup is
<jibel>  sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/466 GiB)
<jibel>  sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 500118192 512-byte logical blocks: (256 GB/238 GiB)
<jibel>  sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] 30283008 512-byte logical blocks: (15.5 GB/14.4 GiB)
<juliank> Yes, but sda is fully filled up
<juliank> sdb has free space: 254096269312
<juliank> sda free space: 1073152
<juliank> Not sure what the units are
<juliank> Seem like bytes
<juliank> So sdb has 254 GB contiguous free space
<juliank> sda only 1MB
<juliank> Let me reboot into my USB stick
<juliank> I don't get such options because it does not recognize my FDE setup
<juliank> I should try forwarding the USB stick to a VM
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycdio [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycdio [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycdio [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycdio [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycdio [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-puppetlabs-host-core [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-puppetlabs-sshkeys-core [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-net-http-pipeline [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-optimist [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-puppetlabs-selinux-core [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-nfnetlink [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-msfrpc-client [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-otr-activerecord [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nanopb [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nanopb [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nanopb [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nanopb [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nanopb [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyrit [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1+git20180801-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyrit [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1+git20180801-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyrit [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1+git20180801-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyrit [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1+git20180801-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyrit [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1+git20180801-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1011.12~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1012.13~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1012.13~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1009.10~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [440.44-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [440.44-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
<juliank> It does not recognize the installation in my VM either
<juliank> oh fun
<sil2100> juliank, jibel: did you manage to get more info regarding the auto-resize option?
<juliank> sil2100: I don't manage to reproduce it, but it seems to only affect installs where your install medium's free space is larger than your disk's free space
<juliank> sil2100: None of my installations are recognized by ubiquity, so I'll have to setup a new one I guess and then try to install alongside it
<jibel> sil2100, I tried several combinations but cannot reproduce it
<juliank> There definitely is a bug, but I don't think it's i386 or 18.04.4 specific
<jibel> agreed
<jibel> and the bug likely exists in previous point releases
<sil2100> Ok, thanks guys
<sil2100> Let's keep an eye out on this one then - but from what I understand so far, whenever the bug happens, existing partitions or user data doesn't get corrupted, right?
<jibel> IDK, there is not enough information in the bug report.
<jibel> from the original reporter we'd need at least the system installed and the partition table before his attempt to install side by side.
<sil2100> Let's try to get that info then, but until we know more I am not treating this as a blocker
<sil2100> Per our earlier discussions with jibel
<juliank> jibel: I'd be fine with the after state too, FWIW
<juliank> No corruption should be happening, except for maybe the install medium, but idk for sure
<jibel> well, we don't even know if Michael issue and the original report are the same
<juliank> right
<juliank> that's why I asked if he used a larger install medium
<juliank> I'm going to install this once more
<juliank> hmm
<juliank> I now get the option to delete my uubntu install and reinstall
<juliank> but no alongside option
<juliank> So I'll give up
<coreycb> rbasak: hello, if you have time today we have a horizon SRU in the eoan unapproved queue that we'd like to get reviewed. also would like to see if pandas could get released to -updates for 1861124 and 1861148.
<sil2100> coreycb: please remember that bionic-updates is 'frozen' until we're done with 18.04.4!
<coreycb> sil2100: ah right, ok thanks for the reminder
<rbasak> coreycb: I'm only half here today, so I'm not sure if I'll find time, sorry. If someone else can pick it up, please do.
<coreycb> rbasak: ok thanks for getting back. sil2100, I see you're up for tomorrow, if you get a chance could take a look at those ^ SRUs?
<cpaelzer> in case an archive admin is around, here is a removal for a small step to get rid of postgresql-11 => https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rdkit/+bug/1862017
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1862017 in rdkit (Ubuntu) "[remove] Please remove old stale binary postgresql-11-rdkit from focal" [Undecided,New]
<cpaelzer> And if one has time, I don't fully understand why it isn't listed in https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html
<cpaelzer> so if that is easy to explain I'd appreciate to know the answer :-)
<rbalint> rbasak, could you please check the ec2-instance-connect uploads in your SRU cycles? we already discussed the changes to some extent :-)
<rbalint> rbasak, ah i see you have a short day today
<rbalint> rbasak, at least the changes are small, but i'll try to find someone else if they can't fit in today
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
<cpaelzer> along the removal in bug 1862017 I asked above there also is wal2json in the focal new queue now (both part of the postgresql-11 removal)
<ubot5> bug 1862017 in rdkit (Ubuntu) "[remove] Please remove old stale binary postgresql-11-rdkit from focal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862017
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1053.57] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-87.87~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-87.87~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1068.73] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-40.32~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1068.73]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-87.87~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-40.32~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1053.57]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-87.87~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-40.32~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-40.32~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-40.32~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-40.32~18.04.1]
<rharper> rbasak: hi, would you have time to look at getting the curtin  upload into -proposed, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/curtin/+bug/1861452 while we start QA and verification process? maas 2.7 is waiting on this for their release
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1861452 in curtin (Ubuntu Eoan) "sru curtin 2020-01-30 - 19.3-17-g50ffca46-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rtl8821ce (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.2.5.2.1.30816.20190425-0ubuntu1 => 5.5.2.1-0ubuntu1~19.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rtl8821ce (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.2.5.2.1.30816.20190425-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 5.5.2.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<paride> sil2100, powersj, I added a new jenkins job testing the bionic arm64 d-i image, so I can submit results for that one too :)
<sil2100> paride: sweet, thanks!
<sil2100> jibel: btw. do you remember who usually did the netboot tests? Was it also you?
<paride> sil2100, I set it up to only run the "smoke-default" test, but I can easily add some more test cases if needed
<paride> the test run takes some time on arm64 so I kept it simple
<sil2100> paride: thanks! So convenient ;)
<cpaelzer> anyone around to handle removal of postgresql-11-rdkit (bug 1862017) and accept new wal2json in new queue (binary renamed postgresql-11-wal2json->postgresql-12-wal2json) ?
<ubot5> bug 1862017 in rdkit (Ubuntu) "[remove] Please remove old stale binary postgresql-11-rdkit from focal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862017
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wal2json [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wal2json [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wal2json [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wal2json [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wal2json [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.0-1]
<jibel> sil2100, I'm doing amd64 and i386 but cannot cover other archs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brltty [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [6.0+dfsg-4ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brltty [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [6.0+dfsg-4ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1032.35~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brltty [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [6.0+dfsg-4ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1032.35~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brltty [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [6.0+dfsg-4ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brltty [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [6.0+dfsg-4ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glib2.0 (eoan-proposed/main) [2.62.3-2~ubuntu19.10.1 => 2.62.4-1~ubuntu19.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brltty [amd64] (focal-proposed) [6.0+dfsg-4ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brltty [armhf] (focal-proposed) [6.0+dfsg-4ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brltty [s390x] (focal-proposed) [6.0+dfsg-4ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brltty [arm64] (focal-proposed) [6.0+dfsg-4ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brltty [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [6.0+dfsg-4ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-deeptoolsintervals [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-deeptoolsintervals [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-deeptoolsintervals [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-deeptoolsintervals [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-deeptoolsintervals [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-deeptoolsintervals [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-deeptoolsintervals [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-deeptoolsintervals [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-deeptoolsintervals [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-deeptoolsintervals [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.9-2]
<rharper> rbasak: around ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1069.79] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1069.79]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted curtin [source] (eoan-proposed) [19.3-17-g50ffca46-0ubuntu1~19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted curtin [source] (bionic-proposed) [19.3-17-g50ffca46-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted curtin [source] (xenial-proposed) [19.3-17-g50ffca46-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stk [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.6.1+dfsg-3] (i386-whitelist, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stk [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.6.1+dfsg-3] (i386-whitelist, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stk [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.6.1+dfsg-3] (i386-whitelist, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stk [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.6.1+dfsg-3] (i386-whitelist, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stk [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.6.1+dfsg-3] (i386-whitelist, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stk [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.6.1+dfsg-3] (i386-whitelist, ubuntustudio)
#ubuntu-release 2020-02-06
<kc2bez> sil2100, juliank, jibel and mwhudson, re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1861912 I can confirm if there is sufficient space install alongside works as intended. The bug seems to be a lack of warning/exit if there is not.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1861912 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "file system creation in partition failed in auto-resize install 18.04.4" [High,Incomplete]
<kc2bez> I have update the bug with the same findings.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stk [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.6.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stk [armhf] (focal-proposed) [4.6.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stk [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [4.6.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stk [arm64] (focal-proposed) [4.6.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stk [s390x] (focal-proposed) [4.6.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stk [i386] (focal-proposed) [4.6.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-settings-tesla-418 [amd64] (focal-proposed/multiverse) [418.113-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-settings-tesla-418 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/multiverse) [418.113-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: gcc-10-cross (focal-proposed/primary) [3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: gcc-10-cross-ports (focal-proposed/primary) [2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-10-cross-ports [source] (focal-proposed) [2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-settings-tesla-418 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [418.113-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-10-cross [source] (focal-proposed) [3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-settings-tesla-418 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [418.113-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-10-cross-ports [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
<RikMills> Laney: is it possible to reset the baselines on the pyside2 tests. listed as a regression but in fact never passed http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/p/pyside2/focal/amd64
<Laney> we can't do that until we merge a branch from juliank
<juliank> Oh that branch needs rework I think
<juliank> I looked at it recently
<Laney> probably would be a good idea to do it I think
<Laney> so if you get a chance
<RikMills> right. ok
<Laney> RikMills: so have to hint it I'm afraid
<juliank> Laney: Do you remember where it is?
<Laney> haha
<Laney> probably in your britney2-ubuntu fork
<juliank> yes, thanks, Laney
<RikMills> Laney: fair enough. thanks
<juliank> Laney: ah reading my merge proposal, you reworked it in https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/britney/+git/britney2-ubuntu/+ref/force-reset-test
<Laney> don't really remember doing that
<juliank> Then you asked Any comments or should I just merge this??
<Laney> but I believe what I see :-)
<juliank> https://code.launchpad.net/~juliank/britney/+git/britney2-ubuntu/+merge/344902
<juliank> I'd say yes
<Laney> you think it's ok?
<juliank> Laney: lgtm
<juliank> Laney: ship it
<Laney> 🤷
<Laney> YOLO
<Laney> juliank: ok, pushed, let's try it with pyside2 then
<juliank> wooohoo
<Laney> your branch probably won't record as merged, I guess close that manually?
<Laney> also, want to write a mail to ubuntu-release announcing the new hint type?
<juliank> I probably can't post there, it'd just be stuck in moderation?
<Laney> it's an open list
<Laney> well, probbably subscribers only
<Laney> but anyone can subscribe
<juliank> Let's see how well it works first :)
<juliank> Or if it broke everything :D
<Laney> heh
<Laney> another run should start soon, so we can watch the log of that
<Laney> juliank: can't see it live yet, but looks like it worked
<Laney> pyside2 is showing as Always failed
<juliank> sweet
<juliank> time to go back in history and update all the other hints :)
<juliank> e.g. aptdaemon's force-badtest and stuff
 * juliank should submit a merge
<Laney> yeah I dunno which ones should use this, happy to leave that to others to work out :-)
<juliank> Laney: I hope people actually read ubuntu-release, I'm sending one out now
<Laney> thanks, and the release team should
<Laney> they're the main audience for this ...
<juliank> I'm subscribed now too
<juliank> Laney: I think there's a wiki page somewhere too explaining hints that needs updating, but I don't know for sure
<Laney> ah could be
<Laney> no results when searching wiki.ubuntu.com tho
<cjwatson> I think I've fixed the problem where component-mismatches often didn't run: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-archive-publishing/trunk/revision/108 and https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-archive-scripts/trunk/revision/267
<cjwatson> I also stopped archive-reports mirroring ubuntu-rtm and the stable phone overlay, since neither has changed for years
<Laney> ah good, happy to see the back of that mtime check
<juliank> Next I should rework update_excuses to summarize passing tests
<juliank> Possibly it should show only one passing test and all failures
<juliank> Or you get one passed tests button that you click on and then it does weird javascript
<juliank> or split up update_excuses by first letter of package name
<coreycb> sil2100: hello, if you have time today could you take a look at 1826114 and 1858933 in eoan unapproved?
<sil2100> coreycb: will try! Today is release day of .4 so I'll see how that goes o/
<coreycb> sil2100: thanks and good luck
<sil2100> jibel: do you think we're good from the desktop POV? Can you mark desktop as ready?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
<jibel> sil2100, yes, I think it's good.
<jibel> sil2100, desktop marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
<cpaelzer> Hi, I'm looking for an archive admin that can spent some minutes to resulve a bunch of things the server team has been waiting on
<cpaelzer> I have everything prepared and read in MIRs, component-mismatches and such - but need someone with the permissions
<cpaelzer> seb128: apw: sil2100: didrocks: ^^ highlighting those who should be online right now considering timezones
<seb128> cpaelzer, which ones do you need moved and where?
<cpaelzer> this is the overall todo list for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D2TrSnKPhD/
<cpaelzer> lets do them one by one here for coordination
<cpaelzer> first
<cpaelzer> - REMOVAL: bug 1862017 remove binary postgresql-11-rdkit (NBS)
<ubot5> bug 1862017 in rdkit (Ubuntu) "[remove] Please remove old stale binary postgresql-11-rdkit from focal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862017
<msalvatore> What's the process for removing a package from the devel release? Moodle 3.0.3 is a 4 year old release. Moodle was removed from debian in 2017. Furthermore, it does not run in bionic or later because it requires php 5.4.4 or later or php7.0, but only php7.2 is available in bionic. https://moodle.org/mod/forum/discuss.php?d=364342
<msalvatore> Ideally, moodle is removed from the devel release and replaced with an empty package for bionic and later.
<cpaelzer> msalvatore: generally https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive#Removing_Packages
<msalvatore> cpaelzer: thanks
<seb128> cpaelzer, done
<didrocks> seb128: need any ha?
<didrocks> hand*
<seb128> didrocks, I'm good but thx for asking
<cpaelzer> thanks, second are two MIRs
<seb128> cpaelzer, libpmem-dev ... do you need it in main?
<cpaelzer> first of these
<cpaelzer> MIR: bug 1790856 move to main: src:pmdk binaries: libpmem1 libpmem-dev
<ubot5> bug 1790856 in pmdk (Ubuntu) "[MIR] pmdk" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1790856
<seb128> cpaelzer, just asking because you can build-depends on universe packages
<cpaelzer> the rule I was told was - if it is not causing any problems then also move the -dev to main
<cpaelzer> sometimes -dev have odd dependencies that cause issues, in this case it seems fine
<seb128> wfm, worth case it shows up on component mismatch as to demote
<didrocks> I always try to move -dev as well if there is no weird dep in it
<seb128> done
<cpaelzer> didrocks: that was exactly my approach
<didrocks> (but I don’t think there are real rules we have written for this)
<cpaelzer> thanks seb128
<cpaelzer> next is the other MIR
<cpaelzer> MIR: bug 1853506 src:ndctl + binaries: libdaxctl-dev libdaxctl1 libndctl-dev libndctl6 ndctl
<ubot5> bug 1853506 in ndctl (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ndctl" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853506
<seb128> cpaelzer, done
<cpaelzer> thanks
<cpaelzer> next is a demotion
<cpaelzer> - DEMOTION: move to universe - binary libvirt-dev
<seb128> done
<cpaelzer> we changed the seed to Extra-Exclude libvirt-dev from auto-promotion - that is the reason it showed up
<cpaelzer> seb128: The next two are dependent on changes that so far are only in -proposed - so if you prefer we might wait until qemu migrated (needed some of the things above to be resolved) and then do the remaining demotions to universe
<cpaelzer> I'm not sure about the ordering here
<cpaelzer> they are in https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.html
<seb128> cpaelzer, I can demote them in proposed, I don't remember how that's handled when it migrates though
<cpaelzer> well, lets demote them in proposed then
<cpaelzer> and I will recheck what happens once it migrated
<seb128> +1
<cpaelzer> does that soudn right?
<cpaelzer> ok
<cpaelzer> then next is
<cpaelzer> - DEMOTION: move to universe - binary qemu-system-x86-xen
<seb128> done
<cpaelzer> ok, the next would be xen itself then
<cpaelzer> - DEMOTION: move to universe - src:xen binaries libxen-4.9 libxen-dev libxenstore3.0
<seb128> that one is only in focal and not showing on component-mismatch
<seb128> so I guess to do once qemu migrates?
<cpaelzer> ok, then keep it as is until qemu migrates
<cpaelzer> yes
<seb128> good
<cpaelzer> I'll come back here
<cpaelzer> there is one more as a bonus
<cpaelzer> for you or didrocks
<seb128> shoot :)
<cpaelzer> openjpeg2: libopenjp2-7 libopenjp2-7-dev fir MIR 711061
<seb128> that was done earlier
<cpaelzer> I was part of that as MIR member not in any other way
<cpaelzer> ah ok great
<didrocks> I did it this morning, didn’t I?
<didrocks> k
<cpaelzer> it still is in the report
<seb128> the report is 2 days old for some reason
<didrocks> yep
<cpaelzer> no it isn't
<seb128> oh, no, it was this morning
<seb128> it refreshed since, sorry :)
<cpaelzer> cjwatson: did use his magic fix-all-powers
<cpaelzer> now it is rather up to date again
<seb128> great
<cpaelzer> I'm done for now
<cpaelzer> thanks seb128
<didrocks> I think it’s due to cups which didn’t migrate yet
<cpaelzer> I'll come back once qemu migrated to resolve the rest
<didrocks> weird, I’ll double check
<seb128> cpaelzer, np! thanks for having all the details lined up, it makes it easy :)
<cpaelzer> np
<didrocks> cpaelzer:  libopenjp2-7 | 2.3.1-1                        | focal                    | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el, s390x
<didrocks> from ramdison
<didrocks> rmadison* (grrr, can’t type on my new keyboard)
 * seb128 wonders what this one is about
<seb128>  libxcb (1.13.1-3build1 to 1.13.1-4) in proposed for 0 days
<seb128>     Unsatisfiable depends:
<seb128>         libxcb-xfixes0-dev.: amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el, s390x
<seb128> in proposed migration, but not showing on component-mismatch?
<cpaelzer> xcb means nothing to me - I'm out on this one
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
<Laney> juliank: imho we should rebase britney before adding much more divergence
<juliank> sounds sensible
<juliank> I guess I could  also do server-side post-processing of the html output
<juliank> Or write a script that I can give a package name, it extracts the html for it, and then shows me in browser
<juliank> oh, it could even follow chains
<juliank> could run that locally
<juliank> because waiting for excuses to load in browser and then search in there... that takes sometime
<juliank> :D
<juliank> s/sometime/some time/
<Laney> cyphermo_x was working on some kind of excuses tool
<Laney> using the yaml iirc
<juliank> ah yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-10-cross-ports [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
<xnox> seb128:  it's a typpo!
<xnox> seb128:  note the dot
<xnox> Depends: libxcb-xinput0 (= 1.13.1-4), libxcb1-dev, libxcb-xfixes0-dev.
<xnox> and package 'libxcb-xfixes0-dev.' does not exist, only 'libxcb-xfixes0-dev' exists without a final dot
<seb128> lol
<seb128> xnox, thanks :)
<seb128> tjaalton, ^
<tjaalton> fixed already
<seb128> ah
<seb128> sorry :p
<seb128> xnox, tjaalton, thx
<tjaalton> -5 has the cross-test fix too
<tjaalton> forgot to add it in -4
<vorlon> rbalint: lp:~rbalint/britney/hints-ubuntu why are you bumping the i386 hint?  is systemd/i386 testable (in which case we should be fixing it so it passes), or not (in which case we should badtest all versions)?
<rbalint> vorlon, i wanted to find that out later after the security fixes landed in focal
<rbalint> vorlon, i make an attempt to make it at least partly testable
<rbalint> vorlon, i went with badtesting all/i386
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-10-cross [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
<vorlon> juliank: you might want to mention somewhere what the syntax of this force-reset-test hint is
<vorlon> (syntax and semantics)
<juliank> vorlon: hmm, well, it's the same as for force-badtest, just that it resets runs to alwaysfailed
<juliank> cargo cult the examples in the hints repo :D
<vorlon> juliank: right, I'm saying if you're announcing the thing on the mailing list, you should tell people how to use it rather than having them guess.  Does it always take a version? What does the version mean? etc
<juliank> Well, we don't have docs for the rest either I guess
<vorlon> I mean, I was opposed to the idea of this ever being done via the hints interface, I think that's shoehorned in rather than something that makes sense
<juliank> Could we add a README to the hints repo explaining the hints?
<vorlon> sure, MP welcome ;)
<juliank> I feel like I broke launchpad
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (bionic-proposed/main) [237-3ubuntu10.38 => 237-3ubuntu10.39] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (eoan-proposed/main) [242-7ubuntu3.6 => 242-7ubuntu3.7] (core)
<juliank> vorlon: At least I have an example here: https://code.launchpad.net/~juliank/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/378672
<ddstreet> vorlon any chance you could review these...no change in the patches i'm adding from what you reviewed last time, it's just rebased on the security upload that overrode -proposed
<juliank> will figure out a README
<juliank> vorlon: I preferred Debian's baseline trigger idea, fwiw, but I think it's important to have some option
<juliank> And people are split on the debian solution
<juliank> If we rebase our britney, we'll have both, though
<juliank> then we can have people do their migration-reference/0 triggers
<juliank> though it feels like I'm not sure if that's a good thing to do, as it overrides release team control
<Laney> Nope, the submission script won't allow them since it enforces that all triggers exist
<juliank> ah
<juliank> well, that could be changed easily :D
<juliank> If we want
<Laney> We want automatic release-only (migration-reference, if you like) runs :P
<juliank> that'd be nice, yes
<juliank> allowing them to be run manually after a test failed in proposed sounds sensible too, though
<juliank> I think Debian automatically reruns migration-reference tests if unstable fails the test to see if it is a regression
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaru-theme [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [20.04.1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (focal-proposed/main) [2.04-1ubuntu18 => 2.04-1ubuntu18] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qt4-x11 [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [4:4.8.7+dfsg-20] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qt4-x11 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [4:4.8.7+dfsg-20]
<RikMills> vorlon: qt4-x11 is on i386 whitelist why? it can't build on i386 due to missing libsqlite0-dev
<cjwatson> juliank: oi, breaking Launchpad is my job
<vorlon> RikMills: explicitly seeded, having been identified as a package that users need for their legacy binaries
<vorlon> RikMills: but if it goes away in 20.04, then it falls out of the whitelist
<mitya57> in the worst case we can add back our delta to build with libsqlite3-dev
<vorlon> well, why would you build against ancient libsqlite0
<vorlon> we could add that to the whitelist, but blech
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (focal-proposed/main) [2.04-1ubuntu18 => 2.04-1ubuntu18] (core)
<mitya57> vorlon: there was a huge delta and nobody did a merge for years. So we decided to just sync the latest version from Debian, which apparently built with old sqlite.
<mitya57> But I would remove qt4-x11 from the whitelist in any case. We do not want to provide any support for Qt 4 at this point.
<vorlon> mitya57: no, it will be removed from the whitelist only when it's removed from the archive
<vorlon> if qt4 is removed for 20.04 then the whitelist doesn't matter
<vorlon> if qt4 ships in 20.04, then i386 compatibility matters
<mitya57> When the source package is removed, or when i386 binaries no longer build?
<vorlon> when the source package is removed.
<mitya57> Ok…
<vorlon> and maybe you want to coordinate with tsimonq2 who has been working on qt4-x11 removal for focal
<mitya57> I appreciate his work and try to take part in it too :)
<vorlon> so, sqlite doesn't add any other dependencies, we could revive it on i386 easily enough and let the current qt4-x11 build
<RikMills> I don't think simon is much active on that for now. mostly I have been looking at it
<vorlon> ok
<vorlon> anyway I've revivified sqlite/i386 now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qt4-x11 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4:4.8.7+dfsg-20] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
<RikMills> vorlon: whichever is easiest. on this the aim is just to get qt5base migrated, which has breaks on qt4 < than the debian sync
<RikMills> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qt4-x11 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4:4.8.7+dfsg-20]
<mitya57> vorlon: thanks
<mitya57> Apparently the packaged synced from Debian builds both sqlite2 and sqlite3 backends, while our package built only the latter.
<mitya57> *the package
<mitya57> If something other breaks and we have to do a new upload, it should be easy to drop the sqlite2 backend again.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-api-pagination [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-api-pagination [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: clamav (bionic-proposed/main) [0.102.1+dfsg-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 => 0.102.1+dfsg-0ubuntu0.18.04.3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: clamav (eoan-proposed/main) [0.102.1+dfsg-0ubuntu0.19.10.2 => 0.102.1+dfsg-0ubuntu0.19.10.3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: clamav (xenial-proposed/main) [0.102.1+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 => 0.102.1+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (eoan-proposed) [242-7ubuntu3.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (bionic-proposed) [237-3ubuntu10.39]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
<xnox> vorlon:  sqlite3 is broken on s390x in forcal-proposed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sqlite3/+bug/1862267 can we please remove the new sqlite3 from focal-proposed for now? I will bisect / debug it tomorrow to understand what is going wrong?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1862267 in sqlite3 (Ubuntu) "sqlite3 3.31.1-1 is broken on s390x" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> otherwise it will be blocking boost & other migrations
<xnox> on s390x
<vorlon> xnox: I don't see where it blocks boost?
<vorlon> or anything
#ubuntu-release 2020-02-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-10-cross-ports [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
<xnox> vorlon:  https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/boost1.71.html see orthanc-* red on s399x
<xnox> vorlon:  and how it itself fails to migrate due to regressions on s390x on subversion & mercurial.
<xnox> vorlon:  anwya, block-proposed bug is there, i will tinker with it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1031.33] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1031.33]
<Eickmeyer[m]> Is there any chance somebody can look at avldrums.lv2 in NEW? It's been sitting there for nearly 3 weeks. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-10-cross-ports [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-10-cross-ports [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-10-cross-ports [i386] (focal-proposed) [2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-10-cross-ports [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-10-cross-ports [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaru-theme [amd64] (focal-proposed) [20.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rtl8821ce [source] (eoan-proposed) [5.5.2.1-0ubuntu1~19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rtl8821ce [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.5.2.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pymtbl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pymtbl [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-10-cross [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [3ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.04-1ubuntu18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.04-1ubuntu18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-10-cross [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pymtbl [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-10-cross [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pymtbl [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pymtbl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-10-cross [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-10-cross [i386] (focal-proposed) [3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-10-cross [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-10-cross [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pymtbl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pymtbl [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pymtbl [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pymtbl [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pymtbl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, does anybody know why i686-linux-gnu-pkg-config --cflags --libs sdl2 SDL2_ttf doesn't look in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkgconfig/ path?
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, ^^
<LocutusOfBorg> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal/focal/i386/libs/libsdl2/20200205_224452_856a1@/log.gz
<LocutusOfBorg> https://salsa.debian.org/sdl-team/libsdl2/commit/958e5453d2d228e7c7ffba1afd445e10a3788012 this might fix it
<LocutusOfBorg> but I think somewhere pkg-config is wrong?
<tarzeau> LocutusOfBorg: ah that could be why grafx2 2.7 doesn't build for me :)
<LocutusOfBorg> considering that on amd64 it does search on it
<tarzeau> does that also happen on sid?
<LocutusOfBorg> meh, that i686-linux-gnu-foo is just a wrapper to pkg-config, lets see it
<doko> I think nobody looked at the cross pkg-config for a long time, and it needs updating with debian's solution
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: why is this in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkgconfig/ instead of /usr/lib/i686-linux-gnu/pkgconfig/ ?
<vorlon> that sounds like a bug
<LocutusOfBorg> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MGCB55x7b5/
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, ^^
<vorlon> ok
<LocutusOfBorg> that i686 directory doesn't exist
<vorlon> right, an archive search shows a single package using /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkgconfig/ instead of /usr/lib/i686-linux-gnu/pkgconfig/
<LocutusOfBorg> but somewhat its working
<vorlon> but /usr/bin/i686-linux-gnu-pkg-config here has explicit handling for i686 vs i386
<LocutusOfBorg> the problem is: if you try to install build-essential:i386 dpkg-architecture gets removed
<vorlon> uh
<vorlon> why are you trying to install build-essential:i386
<LocutusOfBorg> tarzeau, ^^ can you please check if dpkg-architecture is available?
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, meh, got it only now
<vorlon> ok
<tarzeau> LocutusOfBorg: i'm on x86_64 and yes i have dpkg-architecture
<LocutusOfBorg> debian/tests/control:Depends: libsdl2-dev, build-essential
<LocutusOfBorg> debian/tests/control:Depends: build-essential, cmake, libsdl2-dev
<LocutusOfBorg> debian/tests/control:Depends: build-essential, libsdl2-dev, libsdl2-ttf-dev
<LocutusOfBorg> tarzeau, if your autopkgtest is trying to install build-essential-cross you might get it removed
<vorlon> the patches to support cross autopkgtest special-case build-essential
<LocutusOfBorg> oh :)
<tarzeau> i'm not using autopkgtest: http://phd-sid.ethz.ch/debian/grafx2/2020/ but i have 4 tests to try build 2.7
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mir [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [1.7.0-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<vorlon> by mapping it to build-essential:native + crossbuild-essential-$arch
<vorlon> (which shows in that log)
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: reading the log, it's not i686-linux-gnu-pkg-config which fails, it's sdl2-config's internal invocation of an unqualified pkg-config command
<vorlon> I mean, this is why bespoke foo-config scripts should die
<vorlon> having the test explicitly set the pkgconfig path would certainly work around this
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mir [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [1.7.0-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> got it
<LocutusOfBorg>         ${CROSS_COMPILE}gcc $cflags -o use-${tool}-${mode} use-sdl.c `PKGCONFIG=$DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE-pkg-config sdl2-config --cflags $scflags`
<LocutusOfBorg> somethig like this?
<LocutusOfBorg> or better ${CROSS_COMPILE}gcc $cflags -o use-${tool}-${mode} use-sdl.c `PKGCONFIG=${CROSS_COMPILE} sdl2-config --cflags $scflags`
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mir [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [1.7.0-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, looks like debian changed dpkg-dev from depends to suggest
<LocutusOfBorg> and they have a check to throw error when dpkg-dev is not installed
<LocutusOfBorg> honestly I like that change...
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+sourcepub/10980350/+listing-archive-extra
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, ^^ I can upload in the archive if you like it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mir [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [1.7.0-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mir [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [1.7.0-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mir [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mir [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mir [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mir [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mir [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0-0ubuntu1]
<jamespage> morning
<jamespage> please could ceph 12.2.12-0ubuntu0.18.04.5 be rejected from the bionic UNAPPROVED queue
<jamespage> will superceed that upload
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ceph (eoan-proposed/main) [14.2.4-0ubuntu0.19.10.1 => 14.2.7-0ubuntu0.19.10.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<rbasak> ^ done
<jamespage> rbasak: thanks
<rbasak> You're welcome. Easiest SRU processing ever :-)
<jamespage> always good for a friday :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ceph [source] (bionic-proposed) [12.2.12-0ubuntu0.18.04.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ceph (bionic-proposed/main) [12.2.12-0ubuntu0.18.04.4 => 12.2.13-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openvswitch (eoan-proposed/main) [2.12.0-0ubuntu1 => 2.12.0-0ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ceph [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [15.1.0-0ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<coreycb> tjaalton: hello, if you have time in your rotation today could you take a look at 1826114 and 1858933 in eoan unapproved?
<tjaalton> coreycb: package?
<coreycb> tjaalton: cinder, octavia, horizon, and neutron
<tjaalton> did anything change since last time?
<xnox> is publisher running?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ceph [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [15.1.0-0ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, really slow today
<LocutusOfBorg> pkg-config uploaded with merged debian changes
<apw> xnox, from the logs it looks to be cycling fairly quickly in the general scheme of things
<apw> xnox, there have been 5 full publisher cycles since the top of the hour
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ceph [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [15.1.0-0ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<xnox> apw:  yes, and silly me was grepping for the wrong version number with watch on my rmadison output
<xnox> apw:  thanks!
<tseliot> sil2100, hey, sorry to bother you again. I had to upload a new upstream release for nvidia-graphics-drivers-440. The .changes files still include the previous release. This fixes an audio bug.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [440.44-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 440.59-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 (eoan-proposed/multiverse) [440.44-0ubuntu0.19.10.1 => 440.59-0ubuntu0.19.10.1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, considering htslib/s390x is NBS on s390x, is it possible to hint grabix/s390x htslib/s390x samtools/s390x vcftools/s390x?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted horizon [source] (eoan-proposed) [3:16.0.0-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cinder [source] (eoan-proposed) [2:15.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted octavia [source] (eoan-proposed) [5.0.1-0ubuntu1]
<Eickmeyer[m]> AAs: Is there any chance somebody can look at avldrums.lv2 in NEW? It's been sitting there for nearly 3 weeks. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron [source] (eoan-proposed) [2:15.0.1-0ubuntu1]
<Eickmeyer[m]> (I'm tempted to write a script that posts that every hour or so)
<tjaalton> coreycb: done
<coreycb> tjaalton: thanks!
<sil2100> tseliot: ACK, will get to it in a minute
<tseliot> sil2100, thanks a lot
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dmidecode [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.2-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dmidecode [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.1-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dmidecode [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.0-2ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zfs-linux [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.5-1ubuntu16.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted spl-linux [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.5-1ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted alsa-lib [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.1.9-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted alsa-lib [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.3-5ubuntu0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [source] (eoan-proposed) [440.59-0ubuntu0.19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shim-signed [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.39.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [i386] (eoan-proposed/multiverse) [440.59-0ubuntu0.19.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shim-signed [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.37~18.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wordpress [source] (eoan-proposed) [5.2.2+dfsg1-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hedgewars [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-4~ubuntu1.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-softlayer [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [5.8.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glibc [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.30-0ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [source] (bionic-proposed) [440.59-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sbuild-launchpad-chroot [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.14ubuntu0.18.04.1]
<tjaalton> sil2100: dunno if you're already EOW, but oem-osp1 kernel should be ready to be copied, would be nice for folks to be able to test it on Monday
<apw> tjaalton, i can look at that
<tjaalton> great, thanks!
<tjaalton> and yes I meant to proposed, not updates
<vorlon> who keeps demoting dh-python while it has revdeps in main in the release pocket?
<RikMills> vorlon: afternoon/morning :) Could you please remove the left over qt4-x11 binaries, as SQLite 2 packages were re-dropped
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apache2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.29-1ubuntu4.12]
<xnox> vorlon:  can you please clean up mir and schroedinger-maeparser on i386? They are no longer part of the whitelist, but still exist in the release pocket, and new versions are trying to migrate.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ceph [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [15.1.0-0ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<cjwatson> Eickmeyer[m]: sorry for the delay; accepting now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted avldrums.lv2 [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-softlayer [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.8.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: avldrums.lv2 [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.4.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: avldrums.lv2 [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: avldrums.lv2 [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> xnox: done
<vorlon> RikMills: done
<RikMills> thanks!
<xnox> vorlon:  tah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added png++ to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ibm-java80 (xenial-proposed/primary) [8.0.6.5-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (eoan-backports/universe) [211-1~ubuntu19.10.1 => 212-1~ubuntu19.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (eoan-backports) [212-1~ubuntu19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (disco-backports/universe) [211-1~ubuntu19.04.1 => 212-1~ubuntu19.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (bionic-backports/universe) [211-1~ubuntu18.04.1 => 212-1~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (bionic-backports) [212-1~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (disco-backports) [212-1~ubuntu19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted avldrums.lv2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted avldrums.lv2 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted avldrums.lv2 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1038.43] (no packageset)
<vorlon> doko: tryton-* autopkgtest regressions went away before I got to them, were they fixed or removed? (so I have some idea what to do with the last one, tryton-modules-stock)
<doko> fixed
<vorlon> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ibm-java80 [sync] (xenial-proposed) [8.0.6.5-0ubuntu1]
<mitya57> I just uploaded python-secretstorage 3.1.2+really2.3.1-0ubuntu1 to -proposed but then noticed that -release still has 2.3.1.
<mitya57> Can someone delete the version in -proposed please? I would better upload 2.3.1-2ubuntu1 to prevent auto-sync.
<mitya57> vorlon: ^^ please
<vorlon> mitya57: why any of the above? There's an in-progress MIR for the new dependency
<mitya57> vorlon: It was rejected for Focal.
<vorlon> mmk
<vorlon> mitya57: done
<mitya57> Thanks!
<mitya57> vorlon: The version from Debian won't be auto-synced again, right? So I need to do an ubuntu1 upload only if there is a new upload in Debian, right?
<vorlon> mitya57: the /same/ version won't be autosynced
<mitya57> That's what I thought.
<mitya57> I will probably do it anyway to be safe :)
<vorlon> but also, having it stuck in -proposed is more or less fine
<vorlon> (there was a thread about this sort of thing on ubuntu-devel or ubuntu-server this cycle...)
<mitya57> I will cherry-pick removal of Python 2 package from Debian.
<RikMills> vorlon: L@ney reset the pyside2 tests baselone as they have never passed. now they show as regression again?
<vorlon> juliank: ugh I just realized the implementation of force-reset-test doesn't statefully change the baseline anywhere on britney's side so the hints can never be dropped, ugh ugh
<vorlon> RikMills: yeah, because that ^^, apparently
<RikMills> vorlon: yeah, I thought from what was said that it should reset and persist
<vorlon> I continue to not like this
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ceph [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [15.1.0-0ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<juliank> vorlon: When would you want to drop them?
<juliank> vorlon: AFAICS, you'd drop them once the issue is fixed, and then you don't need them anymore?
<juliank> because you won't care about old runs anymore
<juliank> but: I might miss stuff
<juliank> if it statefully changed the baseline, you'd only need it ephemeral for one run
<vorlon> juliank: "once the issue is fixed" - I don't want to have any of these hints, our hint files should be minimal and I want britney to have all the information it needs to know the baseline has regressed
<vorlon> rbalint: I don't understand the ec2-instance-connect debian/preinst change, which is removing on upgrade /lib/systemd/system/ssh.service.d/ec2-instance-connect.conf but that file is shipped in the new version of the package
<vorlon> rbalint: and restarting ssh in the prerm of ec2-instance-connect doesn't make sense, the drop-in will still be on disk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted knot-resolver [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.2.1-3ubuntu0.19.10.1]
<wxl> given bug 1862428 what's the timeline for having cdimage serve https?
<ubot5> bug 1862428 in Xubuntu Website "HTTPS required by Chrom/ium for future downloading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862428
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected hedgewars [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-4~ubuntu1.19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected openssh [source] (disco-proposed) [1:7.9p1-10ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mdadm [source] (disco-proposed) [4.1-1ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected sbuild-launchpad-chroot [source] (disco-proposed) [0.14ubuntu0.19.04.1]
#ubuntu-release 2020-02-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-opencv [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+git20190322.db093cb2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-opencv [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+git20190322.db093cb2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-opencv [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+git20190322.db093cb2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-opencv [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+git20190322.db093cb2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-opencv [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+git20190322.db093cb2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ceph [amd64] (focal-proposed) [15.1.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ceph [armhf] (focal-proposed) [15.1.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ceph [s390x] (focal-proposed) [15.1.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-opencv [arm64] (focal-proposed) [6.0.0+git20190322.db093cb2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-opencv [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [6.0.0+git20190322.db093cb2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ceph [arm64] (focal-proposed) [15.1.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-opencv [amd64] (focal-proposed) [6.0.0+git20190322.db093cb2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-opencv [s390x] (focal-proposed) [6.0.0+git20190322.db093cb2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ceph [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [15.1.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-opencv [armhf] (focal-proposed) [6.0.0+git20190322.db093cb2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1038.43]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-5.4 [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-14.17] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-5.4 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-14.17] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-5.4 [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-14.17] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-5.4 [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-14.17] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-5.4 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-14.17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-5.4 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-14.17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-5.4 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-14.17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-5.4 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-14.17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1012.13~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1069.74] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1012.13] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radon [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1012.13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1012.13~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1069.74]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radon [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dogtag-pki [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [10.7.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-barrel [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libm4ri [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [20200125-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cylc [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [8.0~a1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-deeptools [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.3.2+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dogtag-pki [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [10.7.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libm4ri [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [20200125-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libm4ri [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [20200125-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libm4ri [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [20200125-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-barrel [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libm4ri [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [20200125-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-barrel [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-barrel [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-barrel [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dogtag-pki [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [10.7.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dogtag-pki [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [10.7.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dogtag-pki [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [10.7.4-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2020-02-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dogtag-pki [arm64] (focal-proposed) [10.7.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dogtag-pki [s390x] (focal-proposed) [10.7.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-barrel [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dogtag-pki [armhf] (focal-proposed) [10.7.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-barrel [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libm4ri [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [20200125-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cylc [amd64] (focal-proposed) [8.0~a1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libm4ri [amd64] (focal-proposed) [20200125-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libm4ri [armhf] (focal-proposed) [20200125-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-deeptools [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.3.2+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-barrel [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dogtag-pki [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [10.7.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libm4ri [s390x] (focal-proposed) [20200125-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libm4ri [arm64] (focal-proposed) [20200125-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-barrel [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dogtag-pki [amd64] (focal-proposed) [10.7.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-barrel [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: isbg [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lexicon [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.3.17-1] (no packageset)
<locutus_> vorlon, hello, can I please get a ddnet hint on i386? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal/focal/i386/d/ddnet/20200209_022316_cfeee@/log.gz looks like it is not fixable?
<vorlon> locutus_: done (all that needs checking there is whether the package is in the i386 whitelist)
<locutus_> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nim-unicodeplus [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spdlog [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.0-1] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spdlog [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.0-1] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spdlog [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.0-1] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spdlog [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.0-1] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spdlog [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.0-1] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spdlog [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.0-1] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted isbg [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nim-unicodeplus [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spdlog [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1:1.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spdlog [i386] (focal-proposed) [1:1.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spdlog [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1:1.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lexicon [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.3.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spdlog [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1:1.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spdlog [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1:1.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spdlog [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1:1.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gitless [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.8.8-2] (no packageset)
